# IUI Girls TTC Part 213



## nickym

Happy Chatting ladies 

xx


----------



## Beanie3

Just Bookmarking...

Hope everyone having good weekend xx


----------



## stressqueen

Nothing to report just wanted to say hello to the newbies amongst us and  Hello to everyone else and hope you all having a good weekend?

take care wendy,x


----------



## cat1608

Hi ladies.

Hope you've had good weekends - and welcome to the new girlies. Good luck to you all.

CONGRATULATIONS Princess      . Fantastic news! Sending you best wishes for a happy and healthy pregnancy!

AFM - have had a chillaxed weekend. Needed it after the busy couple of weeks i've had. Thankfully the symptoms of   are now subsiding and don't feel as awful. Had scan friday and said my lining was 9.8 and they want it to be thinner, so in again tomorrow morning and here's   lining will be ok to start drugs. I've been v heavy and clots - TMI sorry!! Hoping that's a good sign and I can finally start injecting.

I feel strangely detached and unemotional about it at the moment - almost asthough it is happening to someone else. I guess it's disbelief that after all this time, I am finally having treatment. Have any of your girls felt like this too? Perhaps it is self preservation? I'm positive, but at same time realistic.

Well, going to love you and leave you - sending you all love, hugs and   to you all and   for all you ladies on your  .

Cat xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi Girls,

* Cat-* I know how you feel ecstatic that you finally get to the point for treatment to start.... BUT you feel like :- just get it done and dusted, over with, i felt the same like i was watching it all from outside the IUI bubble, this time round i feel positive knowing what to expect has really helped me.....hope u just need the one though!!!!

Hope all of you have had a relaxing weekend?

AFM- Well tomorrow is the big day...! Yep I'm still positive, I'm also bloody scared this time!!! i know what to expect but its sooo scary now i know! does that make any sense to any of you ?? I have been decorating this weekend to try and take my mind off the nerves, lol didn't work but my bedroom looks the dogs hehehe

 
Hugs 'n' hope for all

Lisa xxx


----------



## xmasbaby81

Happy new home ladies! 

Princess - another natural BFP congratulations!!!!

I've had the most awful cramp for two days now, the hot water bottle is practically attached to me! Need to phone the clinic 2moro, but if my calculations are right it will be June before my final IUI! I'm so fed up at the moment and I am just going to forget bout ttc for the next couple of months and live  normal life for a while. I'll be keeping an eye on all u lovely ladies tho and wish u all well. Take care xxx


----------



## cat1608

Good luck for tomorrow Lisa - let us know how you get on  

Xmasaby - hope you feel better soon hun  

Cxx


----------



## loopylisa73

*Xmasbaby-* We will be here when you want to gab!You too take heaps of care xx

*Cat-* I will let you all know once im in from work, thanx for the luck xx

Sleep tight everyone xx


----------



## kdb

bookmarking

        
        ​


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies 

*Princess * - Another  WOW!!!! What is going on, this is brilliant, I want some of what all you  girls are on  I'm thrilled for you I really am. Congratulations 

*Kdb* - Hope you're well? 

*Loopylisa73* - I have everything crossed for you today, hope it all goes well hunni  Let us know how you get on 

*Cat1608* - Hope you're well? Have you started injections? Hope they're ok? It's natural to feel slightly detached I think it's an in-built defense mechanism that we have to protect ourselves. I completely understand. Take care and hope this one goes well for you  

*Xmasbaby81* - I'm sorry chick that you're having to wait until June, it must be really frustrating for you. Hope the cramps have gone. Don't disappear completely as we'll miss you. BTW - how was Pshycic evening? 

*Sequinn* - I'm really sorry hunni  Hope you're ok? Have you got another one planned? 

*Lu28* - Welcome! Don't worry about the follicles as yours sound great. On my first 2 IUIs I only had 1 dominant on both occassions. Good luck for this cycle 

*Stressqueen* - I'm really sorry hunni, hope you're bearing up ok?  How come you have to wait until the end of the year until your next? 

*Commutergirl * - Hope the weekend visitors weren't too taxing for you and you managed to fit some rest in? I think you're wise to take some time out before you make such big decisions. It's best to be in a good frame of mind  You got time off over Easter?

*Karenagain* - Glad the back is getting better. Don't give up hope just yet.  

*Nellybee* - Fingers crossed for scan tomorrow and lets hope you get to do IUI on Thurs  It's really hard trying to fit in everything around work isn't it, I get so stressed just thinking about it sometimes. Thankfully my work are really understanding but I still get stressed I think I just don't like letting people down. Let us know how you get on 

*Dixie13* - How you feeling? 

*Beanie_1* - Great results honeybee, let us know how your scan goes today and lots and lots of good luck for basting on Wednesday  

*AFM* - Had a lovely weekend with my family, very busy though so feel absolutely shattered today. Was a bit naughty and had a couple of glasses of bubbly on Friday and a glass of wine on Saturday  really enjoyed it as well...probably shouldn't have but I thought what the heck! Scan tomorrow morning day 19, don't hold out much hope but we'll see. Have acupuncture today, so looking forward to the relaxtion. Enjoying the spring like weather hope this is the way of things to come, I love summer 

BIG love my dear FF,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies just gate crashing   Wanted to say congratulations to all the BFP on the thread. Lovely to hear such happy news. Hope you are all well and I hope the bfp success continues for you all   xx


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hi girls, just a wee update. I phoned the clinic today AND thankfully they're only closed at Easter then the bank hol at the end of may, and not the one at the start! (even tho I am!!! lol) So I am only missing this month and should be ok to go for next cycle. Its kinda put ma holiday plans in mode tho coz I really would need to go like this weekend! Off work today as feeling cr*p. 

Cat - Thanks for the support. Glad ur geeling positive, how did ur scan go?

loopylisa - thanks huni, and looks like I won't be goin AWOL for long, well except if I book a hol! lol Howz u?

scaralooloo - glad u enjoyed ur weekend. Good for u having a few drinks, I'm sure a few glasses won't hurt! I went overboard on fri and had nearly 2 bottles!  Was extrmemly ill on saturday! Defo no missin hangovers! The psychic was ok. Everyone else thought she was brill, she said I was very hard to read! (a bit sceptical to be honest!) First thing she said was she was picking up a mother sense from me and it could mean either I really want to be a mother or I'm really close to my own mother. I said it could be either or. Went onto say I'd be pregnant really soon (april/May) and touched on a few things bout my DH past and my past. She never picked up on any fertility treatment, so I asked could she say any reason why I'm not already pregnant but she said no! The last psychic DH went to told him that I had PCOS and would have twins! lol Not taking any of it to heart to be honest but it was fun.

tama - Great to hear from u huni, howz things?


----------



## Scaralooloo

*Xmasbaby81* - That's great news about tx, you must be delighted  Sorry you're feeling rubbish today, rest up  You got any thoughts on where you want to go on holiday? I've never visited a Psychic before but I have friends who swear by them, I'm like you a bit sceptical about them. But then sometimes I think how on earth would you know that! Would be funny if you ended up having twins though  Look after yourself 

*Tama* - How lovely to hear from you. What's happening? 

Sarah
xx


----------



## Tama

Sorry gatecrashing again   Hiya Sarah I'm okay thanks. Just waiting for next IVF which will be July/Aug this year. Seems ages away but everyday I'm one step closer. How are things with you? I see you have a scan tomorrow, it's my Birthday tomorrow, so I'm   it will be good news for you    xx

Hope everyone is okay. Sending you all loads of luck


----------



## Meltowers

Hello everyone, I've got the day off work today so finally sitting down to read all the latest FF news! Will try my best to do personals but this is such an active board and to complicate things even further there's now two threads to check through!

Beanie - Best of luck for the basting on Weds. Sending lots of positive vibes    and a belated happy birthday for last week  

Winegum - Sorry to hear about the recent BFN   I'm glad you're remaining positive about it all though and it does sound like they're on the ball about your meds etc which has got to be good. I should be starting my iui number 2 just after easter as well so looks like we might be cycle buddies again. This is the cycle for us I reckon! OOh, and definitely think the kitten thing a good idea but then I'm very biased being a cat owner times 3. 

Daisy - Nice to see you popping in now and then and hope the shingles go soon so you can start your next IVF  

Sarah - Hope you got some good family TLC over the weekend and all the best for the scan tomorrow. Will keep everything crossed for you   

Nellybee, blib and lu28- Hello and welcome. I've not exactly been the most active on this board due to various reasons but the ladies are brilliant and seem to know more than most of the so called 'professionals' I've come across! All the best for the basting on Thurs  (nellybee)   and the 2ww (blib, lu2  

Karenagain - hope the 2ww not driving you too crazy  

Commutergirl - Glad you had a good time in Paris and hope the weekend with visitors wasn't too trying! 

Princess and Butterflyhen- more   Fantastic!! The numbers are definitely notching up now. Congrats again 

Loopylisa - hope the basting went well today   

Kdb - hope you still enjoying your time in NZ 

xmasbaby81 - so sorry you're having a hard time of it at the moment. Sending you big   

I'm sure I must have missed some and very sorry if that's the case and apologies if any of my posts are out of date. I'll be keeping a closer eye on the board from now on so should be able to keep track better. Anyway all the best to all you lovely ladies wherever you are with your cycles.

AFM - Mad busy week of non stop visitors now over so things slightly calmer. Had the tubes test on Monday and all went fine. Tubes clear so that's good. I was so worried beforehand as really hurt last time but this time was relatively painless (doc reckoned must have put dye in too quick last time). So plan is to hopefully start treatment for IUI number 2 in a couple of weeks. Feeling positive at the moment. I must say I've quite enjoyed my two months of not thinking about it too much (and the hot baths and wine!) but I feel ready for it all again now (I think!).

Love to all, Mel xx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Just wondering if I can join you. I had my first DIUI on 5th March and my first BFN on Saturday so just looking for some support and advice over my future journey if it is ok with you guys as seems I am supporting my DH through this  

Still waiting for AF to start but guessing the Cyclogest has slowed me down and planning on giving this cycle a miss anyway to have a months break. 

Anyway good luck to all those currently on a cycle and hopefully I will be chatting more soon.

x x


----------



## Scaralooloo

*Tama* - Great to hear your news, July/Aug will be here before you know it. I wish you all the best and really hope it works out for you this time round  I can't keep up with the days and months at the moment, somedays seem to just pass me by! I hope you have a wonderful birthday tomorrow, got anything nice planned?  

*Meltowers * - Glad to hear you got through your busy week relatively unscathed  Great news about tubes and that the test was relatively pain free. Fingers crossed for next tx  

Sarah
xx


----------



## katie-lou

Evening ladies

No time for personals tonight as need to be off to the gym before my energy disappears for the day.

Just a little update on me,   turned up on Sat so had my day 3 blood test this morning and starting clomid again tonight - deep joy, I am hoping that I don't quite get as bloated this time.

Anyway take care

KL X


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi everyone and welcome to all you newbies xxx

Can somene help? 
Went for basting today , last time it happened (60% swimmers) it was all sorted and i was fine afterwards.... This time round (14% fab swimmers!!!) done, she had problems gettin in there was just about to apply pressure to cervix when thankfully it went in...but in sooo sore! Is this normal?     

Still feel positive though, even in this much discomfort.

will do personals later  sorry , sore loolee!

xxxx


----------



## karenagain

Hi Everyone sorry still cant get my head round the personals but will do soon. 

Well had my basting last Monday so not sure if that makes me day 7 or 6?

Got very bad period pains tired sore )) and felt quite sick this morning oh and quite weepy. I know these are the affects of the Cyclogest but you can always hope 

Love to everyone  Karen xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone hope you all had lovely weekend...

Sarah - glad you got relax this weekend hun, sending you lots      for tommorrows scan

Xmasbaby - so sorry your having rough time  

Loopylisa - i had the same problem on my 1st IUI was bit sore for part day afterwards, but next day wasn't to bad... 

Katie-lou - sending you   

Tama - have fab birthday sweetie 

Meltowers - great tube test went well, wishing you all the best tx

Karenagain - good to hear back feeling better, hope 2ww going well  

Cat - how did you scan go.

Big hello to Lu28, Stessqueen, nellybee, Dixie, commutergirl, daisy, huggies and Kdb hope i havent missed anyone but big appolgies if i have ...

AFM - Had final scan today, L overy [email protected] + [email protected], R overy [email protected] + [email protected] and my lining is at 9mm which is much better than my 1 st IUI, So basting on wednesday, so its fingers crossed for the next 2weeks...


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies!

Lisa - sorry to hear you are sore and hope that passes and you feel better tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed and   for your . Lots of   and   to you.

Sarah - glad you had a good weekend. The odd glass or two can't hurt - and may even work in your favour as it relaxes you.

Karen - hope the signs you have got lead to the results you want!! Take care of yourself.

Beanie - great scan results today. Wishing you all the luck for basting on wednesday and your    

Fred73 - welcome to the thread. All the girls on here are fab, and i'm sure you'll find them all a big support.

AFM - scan went well. Lining is 5.5mm and both ovaries were fine with a few follicles on each. So started injections today and next scan on friday. I feel like something is happening at long last!

Love to you all

Cxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies 

I must be getting mad - I thought I had already posted on the new thread...

*Princess29* - congratulations! great news!
BTW, did anyone notice that we are having all this BFPs since we introduced the pumpkins?
       
Should start cooking pumpkin soup. Shame it's the wrong season.

*Lu28* - welcome! I know, it's hard to be thinking of anything else than your 2ww. Fingers crossed! 

*Fred73* - welcome! we are here to help, exchange pats, offer understanding ears if you want to scream!

*Meltowers* - you must be feeling light after the week you have put behind you! Glad that the test went well.    for the next treatment.

*Sarah* - Glad you had a nice weekend with your family. I think you only did well to treat yourself to some wine. Big    for your scan. Hope your acupuncture helps  
Yes, I'll have time off over Easter - the good point about working at a university is that it closes over Easter and Christmas so I don't have to take any extra days off! We are going to Italy for a week. 
I am also in a much better mood now that there are some unmistakable traces of spring  
(and yes, I did survive the visitors, thanks!)

*Loopylisa* - sorry about your discomfort; I have been told that it can happen, but it is not what one wants on top of the emotional stress. 
hope you feel better soon  , and    for your 2ww!

*Beanie* - everything crossed for your basting! Your results seem great!  

*Xmasbaby* - hope you feel better soon; good that you don't have to wait until June!
I am also quite sceptical about psychics, but at least it must have been amusing! Would you like to have twins? 

*Tama* - hi and happy birthday for tomorrow!  Have a great day: any nice plans?

*Cat* - great news! good luck!

Hello to everyone else - sorry if I am forgetting anyone but I am about to collapse, so better press the post button before I'll need a crane to crawl into bed...

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## loopylisa73

OK sorry guys..... when does the 2ww start the day of basting??or day AF is due cos if its basting day then isnt it 3weeks as i was told today not to test till 1 week past AF dayor did i hear this wrong...i was all over the place today 

*MY HEADS GONNA EXPLODE *


----------



## commutergirl

Hi Lisa - my clinic recommend that I test 16 days after basting; so for you it should be April 7th, although you might get a response a couple of days earlier (I guess they want to prevent people from testing ages in advance for the risk of false negatives if the hormone levels are still too low, plus basting is normally done a bit earlier than ovulation).
I guess that testing one week after AF is due relates more to natural cycles, where there is less control on the time of ovulation.
Try and relax, and don't think too much about it (I know, it's not easy!)    

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

 The sun is shining and someone is definately on my side today  Scan went really well, I have one dominant follie on my left ovary 19mm and my womb lining is 8.5 so trigger shot tomorrow and basting Thursday  I really thought it was over this month so feeling rather delighted with myself today. The doctor doing my scan said something interesting and a little bit alarming, she said that my left ovary wasn't very mobile as they always have problems finding it during scans and she was slightly concerned that i was getting adhesions on it again. During my op last year they seemingly cut away adhesions on my left and right ovaries, she even showed my pictures today of what they did...that was interesting  Is anyone else suffering with this? She said that if this next one doesn't work we need to keep going with treatment quite quickly as the more adhesions I get the less success I will have. But she couldn't say for sure that this was the problem as she couldn't get an accurate picture from the scan. Anyway I won't concern myself with this too much at the moment. 

*Loopylisa73* - My clinic tells you to test 14 days after basting but I think Commutergirl is right April 7th should be about right. Hope you're feeling less sore today, have you got some time off? Fingers crossed for this time round. I won't be far behind you this cycle  

*Commutergirl* - Isn't this weather lovely, puts a spring in my step I absolute love it  Whereabouts in Italy are you going? Is this to visit family? I love Italy, I've spent a lot of time there over the years, we had our honeymoon in Puglia. You'll be looking forward to the break and getting away I'm sure. Don't work too hard 

*Cat1608* - I think I agree with you about the wine, although I'm not condoning drinking in vast quantities  Good news about your scan, let's hope by Friday there has been some good growth. Hope the injections are going well. 

*Beanie_1 * - Hurrah for us  I'm just a day behind you, I hope we're both celebrating in a couple of weeks. Good luck for tomorrow  

*Karenagain* - Stay strong and rest when you can. Thinking of you  

*Katie-lou* - Best of luck for this time round  

I think we need some pumpkin power, so here goes...                    

BIG love,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## nellybee

Aaaaagh! Day 11 scan today and follies too small for basting Thursday boooooo - I think biggest was 14.5 (but had dozy nurse so who knows?! The witch didn't bother to read my notes and said 'you could just do the trigger shot and then get on with it yourself over the weekend just in case it' BUT I'M HAVING DIUI!!!!! So insensitive     ). This hasn't happened before, except when they put me on clomid only. 

So another menopur injection this evening and then scan Thurs morning to see how I'm getting on - but that doesn't give enough time between trigger and baste surely, even if I did the shot straight after?? I don't think they do basting on Saturdays. 

I have such a horrid feeling this cycle is going pear shaped and really don't want to abandon and start all over again. Please tell me I don't need to worry!    

Sorry this is all a bit self-obsessed but you guys are the ones who understand!! 

BTW, thanks for your comment on work stress Scaralooloo - it is the letting people down that is the worst. 

An anxious Nellybee


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi you all xx
*
Nellybee-* mine was the same scan thursday then they said we are goin to put your trigger back till sat to give the already 19mm follie a little more time then basting monday..... it will all be fine  

*Scaralooloo-* Thats great news for basting Thursday!!!! WELL DONE!   GOOD STRONG ONES!!!!
How daft did my post look? I mean ...'when do i test' DOPE
I was having a panic last night , this feeling positive all the time made me a bit more scatty than normal....apologies  

*Commutergirl-* Thanx for the tip, i no i do need to chill out a little  it aint easy but its gotta be done xx

*Beanie
Cat* Good luck for basting....!!!!

Hi to everyone who i havent mentioned and lots of         to everyone

Lisa

xxx


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hi girls, just a quickie - 

Sarah - great news, good luck with basting. 

Lisa - My clinic gives me a date of 12 days after IUI for AF then 5 days after that for OTD, although they have been spot on with my AF every time so not reached OTD.

Nellybee - Sorry u had an insensitive nurse, they really need a boot up the backside! No room in IF clinics for insensitive nurses! Hormonal women and insensitivity don't go! 

commutergirl - welcome to the new thread! lol Yeah Ii must admit I would like twins, but only twin girls! lol I think it wud compensate for me never having a sister! lol I'm really lucky to have a big support network who wud be on hand to help with twins - Hubby wud freak tho! lol he's already said he's getting the snip if its twins! pmsl

beanie - good luck with basting huni, super follies and lining!   this is ur time huni 

AFM - well booked a holiday today! Off to Turkey for a weeks all inclusive! Never been to Turkey, so a bit apprehensive, but got a gr8 deal, so will be good to chill. Anyhoo, will try to catch up before I go, but so much to do and so little time! Good luck with ur treatment this month girls! Take care xxxx


----------



## nellybee

Thank you Lisa  
That makes me feel much better. I really hope it works out like yours did.  

DH's cousin and wife sent gloating email round the family yesterday announcing their pregnancy and the fact that there will therefore be a new addition at the Christmas 2010 gathering. Oh no! What if we are still no further forward by then?   I think we will have to give the party a miss if so. 

On the testing, nurses at my clinic all say different things (of course! Sorry, am having a downer on nurses today!   ) - some say 14 exactly and got twitchy when I suggested doing it later because DH was away, some v vague i.e. around two weeks from today. 

Be kind to yourselves girlies! And huge lucks for the bastings and the 2wws. 

Nellybee x


----------



## Winegum

Evening gorgeous girls

There seems to be a buzz of excitement at the moment as quite a few of you are either having IUI this week or starting the cycle - lets hope that Pumpkin Power  brings a few more BFPs our way. And yes, *Commutergirl*, it _had _occurred to me that all the BFPs happened after the introduction of the pumpkins. I have two other theories, one is that it is kdb's NZ babydust and the other that as it is the season of fertility, a little luck has come our way.  

*Scaralooloo* - Hello lovely - I took your advice and went crazy - enjoyed my hot bath and glass of wine very much! I'm dismayed though, at how I can feel peed after only 1 glass these days. I also like Masterchef, but don't watch each and every one. The Restaurant, is a firm-favourite, watched mostly from behind a cushion, cringing. As me and DH are in a very similar business and have had to learn everything form scratch over years and have got our business running like a well oiled machine now, it is especially interesting to watch - and I like the business side of it as well as the food side - that's also why I liked Kitchen Nightmares, but I can't do Gordon anymore. I was sooooo disappointed with this series of the Restaurant though - each week I thought, "those useless boys have got to go" and they only went and bloody won! The message seemed to be that if you can shamelessly blag it , you will come out on top. My claim to fame is that the mannor house the last episode was filmed in is very close to us and the lady of the mannor occasionally comes in for a coffee and she dished the dirt and said how awful it was - she did ask me to keep it to myself, but it's out now! Whoop whoop! That clomid came through for you in the end - good juicy follie - well done. Not surprised you're feeling chuffed with yourself . Sorry, I can't help re: adhesions, but I think you are right not to concern yourself too much yet. Let's hope this is the one for you - with you all the way  Just watched OBEM - was cholking the tears back - you? It seems that there are potentially so many tragic circumstances around reproduction 

*Xmasbaby* - wow , you have set the bar high at two bottles! Glad you had such a good time though. It's so liberating to let your hair down occasionally and sod everything - good for you. I'm also with you on the holiday thing - we haven't had a proper break for ages and it's just what we need - it's just a matter of when we can squeeze it in between tx. Where will you go? Glad you can have another treatment sooner than you thought. Wow, I see you've already booked your holiday! We'll go to Turkey too - My dh is Turkish so we know it really well and it's nice and easy for us - where are you going? And when? Sounds soon&#8230;.like tomorrow! 

*Dixie* - how are you sweetie? Lovely that you've got a trip home planned - will you make a special announcement then? Hope you are OK.

*Beanie* - you've been very quiet about your birthday honey. Did you do something nice? Very good news about your follies and basting. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and seeing you through your 2ww - hope this is the one for you. 

*Nellybee *- hi honey - don't worry about keeping up, you'll soon learn, you've got the lingo already - you were right about AFM. I remember thinking I would never manage it, but it doesn't take long. I also get fretty drawing up solution and so prefer the pens, the only thing with those is that you can't actually see it going in, so I end up getting fretty with the pens, wondering if it's gone in!  You are absolutely right about the down sides of having a cat (not dissimilar to having a baby ) and I think rather than seek one out, I'm going to wait for a cat to appear in our garden and ask to live with us - that's unlikely to happen cause access is difficult, even for cats, but we'll see. Sorry you're not ready yet, hopefully you'll have better news on Thursday. If they don't do basting on Sats, they'll keep you growing and you'll do your trigger on Sat pm and baste on Mon I expect. What was the reason for abandoning your previous cycles? Try not to worry - it really aint over till it's over. I have seen evidence of that so many times on this thread. Awww Nelly honey, you have to be nice to yourself too and stop setting yourself targets - I know it's really difficult, but you just have to focus on you and dh and stop beating yourself up about not competing very well with others. Birthdays, milestones, Christmases, other people's pregnancies and births are all stark reminders of how nothing has changed for yet another year, but we just have to put the blinkers on and keep going, with our minds on our prize. Yes - nurses can be difficult and I regularly have to remind myself that they are trying to help us, not reduce us to a gibbering insecure wreck - sorry you had a tough one - it always destabilises us when we least need it, as if we ever do. 

*Commutergirl *- you are right about the tx being a cause of stress in itself and I must say when I found out I wouldn't be going ahead straight away, my first thought was "Oh goodie, I don't have to drive to the clinic tomorrow" I won't be working anymore than usual over Easter, in fact we'll have Good Friday off too, but, yes, we do get quite a lot of tourists around in the school holidays. Glad you survived your weekend with your visitors and hope you catch up on some sleep in the Easter holidays! Yes - tell us where you are going? Where is home? I hope you have a lovely break - lots of lovely food? Are you going to family or friends? I've heard my SIL say an Italin saying that "you spend Christmas with family but spend easter with who the hell you want"!  I'm sure you'll have a lovely time and whoever you see will be thrilled to see you.

*Stressqueen* - sorry about your BFN, and your poorly ankle, and your driving - what's the next step for you?

*Lu28 *- hello and welcome - well you are almost at the end of your 2ww - and yes, it is hard isn't it, waiting for those minutes, hours and days to tick by. I wish you success with your first cycle and I wouldn't worry about which ovaries you have your follicles in - I've been told it's completely random and there is no rhyme or reason. I only ever seem to have any action on my right side.

*Sequinn* - I'm so sorry for your BFN - what's the next step for you?

*Cat1608* - I think if I could find my first post after my first IUI I would have felt exactly the same as you - I think it is self-preservation, and disbelief, and also shock at the fact that it is actually happening and you are able to conduct a normal life while having this treatment at the same time. I hope it was worth the wait - it is great to be actually doing something instead of waiting. I'm glad you are feeling positive.

*Tama* - Hi honey, glad you are still calling in. I hope you had a happy birthday.

*Meltowers* - Oooo tell me about your cats - do you mean you have 3 at the moment? I hope we'll be cycle buddies again. I'm glad your tubes test went well .

*Fred73* - hello and welcome to the thread. I hope you will find it a comforting place to be. I'm sorry for your recent BFN, but you join an illustrious club,  if it's any consolation, and I share your disappointment and sadness . How many DIUI are you planning to do?

*Katie-Lou* all the best for cycle number 2

*Loops* - hi honey, hope you're feeling a bit less sore - you are right, the 2ww is almost 3 weeks, well, 2 and a half at least! Day 1 = basting day, OTD is two weeks and two days later. Now, go and make your self a nice cup of tea and take a deep breath - oh, go on then, have a few biscuits as well 

*Karenagain* - hi - only 1 week to go! Hope you get through it OK and come out the other end with a nice BFP

*Kdb* God I'm missing you - nearly forgot to do my OBEM update! There were no births as such tonight, but an hour with the preemies in the SCBU. One surviving twin of babies born at 23 weeks  They got to take her home in the end - it was heart-wrenching stuff, and a very poorly triplet with poorly lungs whose brothers had gone home all well.  Amazing shows of strength from the parents, and lovely nurses and very sad to think that not everyone has it easy - in fact, almost seems like no one does, why is it so tough from TTC to birth, so fraught with potential difficulites? You would have thought we would have evolved better. Anyway - not long till you see dh - hope you have a lovely reunion.

Hello to everyone else  I'm a bit short on hugs tonight cause I started writing this in word earlier and copied it across so here are some for you all

         

AFM - had another lovely relaxing weekend at home pottering around. I do love weekends like that, but I got a little sad at one point because I couldn't stop thinking that I have had so many lazy weekends, I have had enough of them - the house is just too quiet&#8230;.Trying to shake the sad feeling, but dh and I were chatting today and agreeing that there is only so happy you can be about anything, because ultimately, that big hole in your heart is still there, and until that is filled.... Sorry! I'll shut up and go away now - If that sounded bad, it's not that bad, I'm just in a contemplative mood at the moment, but I'm fine in myself.

Bye for now
Lots of love to you all
Winegum xxx


----------



## commutergirl

*Sarah* - great news!!!
Everything crossed for Thursday. Don't think about adhesions and be positive about this round   . Pumpkins for you.
      
we are visiting our families in the North East of Italy, close to the Slovenian border. Our families are scattered around the whole region, so only to see our close relatives (parents, one sister each and my gran) we'll spend a lot of time driving around; but I am already booked in for a number of activities with my niece (my sister says that I have better creativity and manual skills than her), so I am really looking forward at least to that bit.
Where did you spend you honeymoon exactly?
I have fond memories of a holiday in an unspoilt corner of Puglia when I was about 10 (I am told it is still unspoilt), and it is on our "future holidays" list.

*Xmasbaby* - enjoy your holiday! when are you leaving?

*Loopylisa* - by the way, hope you feel better today!   

*Nellybee* - don't panic, your follies can still grow! Congratulation to your nurse for her tact though. 
I know very well how miserable one feels when everybody announces pregnancies. I don't know how much people in your family/circle of friends may have guessed about you and your DH struggling to have kids, but some people just don't seem to realise that however happy they might be they should think of other people and avoid gloating.
My sister in law had the good taste of calling me on my birthday to say that her birthday present for me was a new niece/nephew! she should have had piles of clues that we are struggling on that side, so I faked enthusiasm on the phone and burst into tears the moment I hung up. 
I have often had those moments when, at the umpteenth announcement, I felt I had to "catch up" and that every single week was vital, so I think I know how you feel. Don't think about Christmas, just be positive about this cycle. A big hug.  

Good night everybody, and big hugs to

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## kdb

Hi girls - dropping in to wish the basted among you lots and lots of    and    and        also some follie-growing dancing for those who are stimming           

Winegum - totally agree that there is sooooooo much that can go not-right with TTC and birth    I think the last OBEM episode I saw had a little boy born with his stomach outside of his body!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Unbelievable!!!  He was kept in hospital for about six weeks before being allowed to go home   Yep, seeing DH on Friday although had a chat to him on the phone this morning and we were both a bit grumpy!!

Hugs to everyone, must away back to work emails


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

*Kdb* - Don't you be working too hard young lady  I'm sure the minute you and DH see each other all those grumpy feelings will evaporate into thin air and you'll be like to giggling teenagers 

*Commutergirl* - We stayed in a beautiful villa with pool just outside a little town called Salento, we had such a nice 2 weeks there exploring the region. It seems to be an area where the Italians holiday, I don't think we came across another English speaking person which was great  I would definately recommend visiting and I look forward to returning there one day, maybe when we have a little scaralooloo in tow  It sounds like you have a busy week planned, but I'm sure it will be lots of fun. How old's your niece? I have 4 nephews but they're all aged between 17 and 23yrs and are all grown up and cool, although I think they still like seeing their aunty whenever I visit. 

*Winegum* - Wooooooooow that is a very long post, you must have had sore fingers by the time you finished that  Glad you went a bit crazy  it's nice to let the old hair down now and again. I know what you mean about alcohol I can't handle it at all these days  Oooo I like a bit of showbiz gossip, I know what you mean about those idiot boys who won the last series I lost a lot of respect for Raymond Blanc after that. It just seemed to defeat the purpose of the whole programme! I'll still watch it though as I just love programmes like that. Where exactly is your restaurant/bistro/cafe? If I'm ever passing I shall swing by for some culinary delights  Yes, I too watched OBEM and shed quite a few tears I think DH did as well last night. It was just heartbreaking to see what these couples and their babies had to go through. Why is it so bloody hard?!?!?!?  Glad you managed to have a relaxing weekend, know what you mean about the hole in your life I get that too and daydream about what life will be like when I eventually get my baby. And believe me we'll all get there some way or another 

*Xmasbaby81* - Oooooooo Turkey how lovely, I've been there a few times and absolutely love it! Whereabouts are you going? Hope you have a wonderful, relaxing time 

*Loopylisa* - How you feeling today, less sore? 

*Nellybee* - Don't worry about follies, look at me I'm having IUI on day 21 of my cycle I mean what's that all about  I didn't think they would grow and I now have 1 dominant follie. So try and relax and stay calm you'll get there have faith  It's hard when others around you are getting pregnant but try and remember it will happen for you one day. Just be positve for this cycle and hopefully some magic will happen and you'll be announcing some wonderful news soon as well 

Hi to Dixie, Beanie_1, Stressqueen, Lu28, Sequinn, Cat1608, Tama, Meltowers, Katie-Lou hope you lovely ladies are keeping well?        

*AFM* - All's well, trigger shot at lunchtime today IUI tomorrow and I've got tomorrow and Friday off work. Feeling really positive about everything at the moment so long may this feeling continue. DHs birthday on Saturday, got a day of surprises for him so that should be fun, hope the rain stays away.

BIG love to you all,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## locket83

Hi Girls,

Haven't been on this post for a while been ridiculously busy lately and I find it really hard to keep up as this is so active! 

Sarah good luck for your IUI tomorrow!

Kdb- I watched OBEM last night too, spent the whole hour in tears, it is so scary even thinking about the problems these tiny babies face I thought the parent were so brave. 

xmas baby- hope youre having a nice hol v jelous!

winegum hope you;re well 

Hi to everyone else and hope you;re all ok sorry can't do personals for everyone (i'm at work so limited time!!)

AFM- got our 1st consult at the agora in hove tomorrow - what can I expect? we have had all of the test, the only thing that hasn't been looked at are my ovaries- do you think they will give me a scan?
Getting quite nervous now!

Anyway better go...

Lots of love 
locket xxx


----------



## kdb

Thanks Sarah    Good luck for tomorrow, honeybee!!

Forgot to mention re; The Restaurant - tooooooooooooootally agree about those two dopey twits who ended up winning.  Why would you go to a restaurant to eat picnic food??!!!  Hello??  Oooh and the Aussie guy was always sweating...    I didn't esp like the Chris guy from the other pair who got down to the last two but his mate def deserved to win.

Watching NZ Masterchef while I'm here but it is an odd mixture of Hell's Kitchen + Masterchef and the standard isn't great tbh.  One I do like is NZ's Hottest Home Baker which is basically Masterchef but for baking, which is much more what I'm into!!

Off to bed now, up early for a pump class


----------



## dixie13

Hello girls,

Princess - wow another bfp!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!   How are you feeling? Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy   The pumpkins seem to be working their magic! (I can't get the other smileys to work for some reason, or there would be a lot more pumpkin power and babydust!) 

Locket - I had tx at the Agora and the first appointment didn't include any scans or tests, we had to sign loads of paperwork and they explained how it would all work and what to expect, and they answered all the questions we had. We started tx as soon as the next cycle started (which was a couple of days later!) so it will probably move on quickly for you know. That's so exciting! Good luck and let us know how you get on     

Beanie - hope basting went well today      

Winegum - a big hug to you   Like Sarah said, you will get there one way or another     You should get a medal for 'the longest and most personal'-posts!! I really enjoy reading your posts, but it must take you ages to write! 
I've already told my mum and sister our news, I find it really hard to keep from people because they always ask where I'm going with work etc and it feels weird having to make trips up.... Haven't told anyone else yet, I would like to tell one of my friends but dh wants our families to know first and I don't want to tell his mother yet so I suppose I have to keep it to myself for a few more weeks.

Commutergirl - hope you have a lovely time in Italy with your family   You seem close to your niece, how old is she? I feel a special bond with one of my nephews, he's five and a half and a gorgeous little man! I've told myself I have to stop the favourism because his little brother is 2 yrs old now and may start to notice!

Meltowers - great news that your tubes are clear and you can go ahead with tx soon  

Nellybee - don't give up, there's still time for the follie to grow   Christmas is still a long way away, there's plenty of time for you to get your bfp before then   

Kdb - have a lovely time with dh, I'm sure neither one of you will be grumpy when you see each other again after being apart for so long!  

Fred73 - hello   This is the place to be for support and advise, all the ladies are great! 

Xmasbaby - hope the psychic is right and you'll be preggers soon! I went to one years ago and he said that I would have four (!) children and the last two would be unplanned and twins!! I was a lot younger then and having children wasn't on my mind at the time. Needless to say, I won't have four and if I'm lucky enough (hopefully  ) to have one it will have been carefully planned! I'm sure you'll have a lovely time in Turkey, when are you going?

Katie-lou - how are you?  

Cat - hope the injections are going well  

Sarah - yay basting tomorrow!!!!! Well done for growing a lovely follie! Nice to have a couple of days off work, make sure you rest up   Sending you lots of      

Sequinn - hope you're ok?  

Karen - lots of       for the 2ww. How are you feeling?

Lu28 - hello and good luck with your first IUI! You must be busy making wedding plans?!

Tama - hope you had a lovely birthday  

Hello to everyone I've missed, there's a lot of action on here at the moment and I wish you all the best of luck with insemination, 2ww and testing!!!             Can't get the smileys but here's pumpkin power to all!

Afm I've had some sharp pains in my lower abdomen that worries me (well, every symptom or lack of is worrying me at the moment!), have booked in an appointment with gp for tomorrow evening and going to push for a scan. 

Dixie
xx


----------



## locket83

OMG dixie- I have just read your signature- BIG congratulations on your BFP! that's amazing, so pleased for you    xxhope they give you the scan - if they don't at least there is the option of having it privately x

We have a load of paperwork to take in which they gave us, our gyne mentioned they may give me provera to bring on AF (had 1 two weeks ago and with my cycles will probably be another 8 before AF arrives again!) guess i'll just have to wait and see what tomorrow brings- think i may be expecting a little to much to happen all on the 1st appt!

take care

locket xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies 

Sarah - good luck for basting tommorrow, hope and Dh have lovely weekend and he enjoys everything you have planned for his birthday.  

Locket - fab news on getting started  

Winegum - glad you maneged to enjoy your weekend  , i had very chilled out birthday, DH made a cake for me 

Meltowers - Hope you had lovely time with your family  

Kdb - have lovely time with DH

Karen - lots     for the 2ww

Tama - hope you had lovely birthday

Lu28 - wishing you lots    for your 1st IUI

Hello to everyone i have missed hope you are all well and having good week so far     


AFM- I am now on the 2ww, basting went alot better and quicker this time, nurse said DH sample was really good, so fingers crossed i suppose


----------



## Scaralooloo

*Beanie_1* - Glad basting went well I'm just one day behind you. I'm really excited to get started again my last one seems like ages ago and it was only January! Fingers crossed this is the one for you   

*Dixie13* - I can imagine that everything must be really scary for you at the moment. Being pregnant must bring a whole set of new worries. I think you should insist at your doctors that they send you for a scan, you've been through a lot and it might just help relax you a bit. Best of luck with it all and keep us posted on your progress 

*Kdb * - Liking the sound of NZ's Hottest Home Baker  what a great premise for a programme. Do you by any chance watch Americas Next Top Model  that's one of my guilty pleasures I'm ashamed to say  Have fun with DH. 

*Locket83* - Best of luck for tomorrow, I hope you get all the answers you need and that you can get started soon 

Sarah
xx


----------



## amberboo

Hi,

I thought I'd introduce myself, I have had a couple of goes on OI both resulted in ovulation albeit a little delayed but no pregnancy, Clomid never made me ovulate prior to that. I am now about to start IUI, my drugs arrived this morning, I;ve got menopur, pregnyl and cyclogest, I boiught them from Central homecare and was super impressed with the service and price. I'm just waiting on my period which should be any day now judging by the size of  and the pain in my boobs and away I go. I had my tubes checked and ovarian drilling in feb which has shortened my cycle a fair bit.

I'm not feeling too positive but very hopefull as tis is the last of my money so if this doesn't work I think we will need to look into egg sharing for cheap IVF.

xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Amberboo

Just want to say hello and welcome, wishing you all the best for your IUI    

xx


----------



## Winegum

Hi girls

*Commutergirl *- your Easter break plans sound lovely. I'm glad you'll have plenty of niece time - it's such a lovely relationship, and nice for you to have the status of cool Auntie (who is better than Mummy at some things!). Your post about pregnancy announcements was spot on - it's very hard not to feel left behind and to change your expectations of yourself. You imagine it being your turn next, but instead, several pregnancies are announced at once, and you get left behind again. I'm constantly on my guard - it's been quiet amongst my friends and families for a few months and I keep having bets with myself on who will get pg next - I try and make sure nothing surprises me anymore. 

*Scaralooloo* - Are you the youngest in your family by a long way for you to have such grown-up nieces and nephews? Yes, it was a long post, but I only post twice a week - you post once or twice a day! (I would too if I had a pc at work!) Our place is more of a coffee shop - we do lovely (Italian style) coffees and dh makes all our cakes and fabulous scones. We do sandwiches and things on toast etc too. It's in South Molton, half-way between Tiverton and Barnstaple, if you are ever down that way. Yes, you are right - we'll all get there and I won't stop posting on this site until I have seen all of my IUI buddies through. Where have you been in Turkey? Glad you've got a long weekend - must be nice not to have to fret about work on basting day - we have been lucky both times in that basting day has fallen on our day off. I really don't like calling it that, but insemination isn't much better is it? Anyway,I hope dh and you have a lovely birthday weekend. Thinking of you. 

*Locket83* - long time no see! Good luck for your appointment tomorrow. As the other girls have said, it will probably be quite admin based, and "getting to know you". I didn't have a scan until one of the nurses said "We haven't scanned you yet so could you come in for one?" Might be worth mentioning tomorrow - "Will you be scanning me before we start?" in other words " want to do it now to save me another trip?"! You must be feeling good about finally getting started. I hope you get a date tomorrow - I'm sure they'll give you something to bring you on quicker - you've already had a wait. Hope all goes well. 

*Dixie* - thanks for my medal! And for your kind words about my posts.  It takes me a while but I do it in bits and I don't post all that often. I hope you have a good apt with your gp - try to keep those worries at bay, though I know it must be hard. I'm sure you're holding your breath and waiting&#8230;&#8230;.the endless waiting. The weeks are ticking on though and you will soon be having a scan. Your Mum and Sis must be so pleased and will take extra good care of you when you go over and spoil you rotten!

*Kdb* - nice to hear you.  Hope you have a fab holiday in Sydney - I'm sure dh will have got the grumps out of his system , especially after a 24 hour flight! 

*Beanie* - glad basting went well and dh had a good sample - we're here to keep you occupied while you are waiting - hopefully it will go by quickly with Easter in the middle. Are you working over Easter? Awww sweet of dh to make you a cake for your b'day 

*xmasbaby* - meant to say yesterday that I know loads of people who have holidayed in Turkey and all of them without exception have had a great time and love Turkey - hope you do too. 

*Amberboo* - hello and welcome - I hope IUI brings you success and I hope you will find this thread a help and support like I have.

Hello to everyone else - you are all collectively in my thoughts 

Bye for now my lovelies
Winegum xxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello!

*Winegum* - Yes, I know that feeling of a hole in your heart. I consider myself a happy person (well, since I met you all I may not have come across as such because this has been quite a bad winter, but now I am already feeling much better than a month ago), but there is always that hole in the background. One part of me thinks that it will always be there if I don't have a child, another part thinks that I may as well not have one, so I should come to terms with this and shouldn't allow it to grow into an obsession.
I have a friend in her 70s, who didn't have any kids (don't know if out of choice or not), and she is the example of how one could make the most of her childless life: she is not one of those embittered people who are always grumbling against noisy kids, she was outstanding at her work without becoming a workaholic, she led, and is still leading, a full life without being one of those childless hedonists who always seem to be wanting to prove a point. She is my example that there is a way of living without kids and without freaking out in one way or another (I have a relative who kind of did). 
And about other people's pregnancies (I was about to post this when I read yours), I am at a stage when I visit friends thinking "oh, please, at least YOU don't tell me that you are pregnant!". 

On a lighter tone, yes - there is an Italian saying that sounds pretty much like you say, but since we left Italy we always go back to see our families both at Christmas AND Easter. Having only one week we'll try and see only the closest family members and friends, otherwise it really becomes a chore.
Glad that you'll manage to breathe as well! Are you going anywhere?  

*Sarah* - Everything crossed for tomorrow!   
great that you'll manage to take some days off. What are your plans for DH's birthday?
Salento is also the region where I had had my holiday many years ago! back then there were mostly locals, and I have been wondering how it is now.
My niece is 5. She was born after we moved here, and my fear was that she would regard us as some nice strangers who visit every now and then, but apparently this is not the case as she normally counts the days until our arrival!

*Dixie* - how are you doing? I can understand that every symptom or lack thereof makes you jumpy. Good luck with your gp appointment, hope you manage to keep your fears at bay and you get to see your baby soon   . 
I found it amusing that you are inventing trips with people you don't want to tell about your pregnancy. Make sure you don't contradict yourself! 
I am also feeling slightly guilty because I have a blatant preference for my niece compared to my nephew on DH's side. I have often wondered whether this is related to me being annoyed with my SIL for a number of reasons (not only the way she handled her big announcements about pregnancy plans, pregnancies, etc), but no - it is just that she is a kindred soul! Many people in our family notice that she has many traits/habits I have or had when I was a child.
Are you going to Sweden for Easter?

*Kdb* - have a great time with your husband!  

*Locket* - Good luck for tomorrow! hope you can get started soon.   

*Beanie* - glad that basting went well. Everything crossed for your 2ww.   

*Amberboo* - welcome and good luck for your iui! It is a great, supportive place.

Good night everybody else!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hi Ladies,

Not long home from hospital, feeling a bit low   Basting went ok, DH sample wasn't as impressive as the last 2 times 24 mill after washing and 94% motility. Is that still good? Maybe I'm just expecting too much and his last 2 samples were just extraordinary. Also there was a bit of blood when I went to the toilet afterwards, is this normal? It was a bit painful today as she had trouble inserting the clamp in as my cervix is a bit awkward. Don't know why I'm feeling so gloomy, need to shake myself out of it and be more positive again. Oh well on the 2WW again  

Sorry not up to personals today, will catch up another time. Hope you're all well.  

Sarah
xx


----------



## Daisy10

Hi everyone i am new on here. Hoping to start IUI soon. xx


----------



## karenj

Hello im on my 2ww, Had IUI on 15th March, feel like like AF coming though as have stomach ache. Has anyone else has a positive result even though they had stomach ache


----------



## locket83

Evening ladies,

DH just popped out to get a naughty dinner of fish and chips so a quick post b4 i stuff my face!  

Sarah- glad basting went well - 97% motility is excellent! - good luck with the 2ww xx

Beanie- good luck with your 2ww too! hopefully there will be some good news to come in the coming weeks positive vibes being sent your way hun xx

Karen- just noticed you're on the 2ww too so best of luck 

OMG can't believe how much is going on on here at the mo v exciting!

comutergirl & winegum hope you're both well
Amberloo- welcome! i'm sure you'll find this forum really helpful and everyone here so supportive of one another x

hi to everyone else i have missed x


Had our consuklt today- have been prescribed provera to bring on AF which I cant start until day 35 (around 12th april) then clomid days 2-6 and got pregbnyl to inject too- although they didn't supply a needle? so it looks as though our first insem will be towards the end of next month!!! the nurse said because of my irreguklar cycles they will want to scan me every other day (mon, wed & Fri)- but i forgot to ask how long after taking clomid will it be until the 1st scan?
Very excited but also nervous, she also said that with dh sperm up and down that after 2 rounds if not successful will move straight onto IVF which i have mixed feelings about moving so soon as my PCT fund up to 6 iui's but im hoping we don't end up in that predicament.

Another question (sorry!) - what do you girls do about alcohol leading up to treatment- is it ok to have the odd glass of wine or 2 at the weekends? (i do love my vino! ;-) or will it imrpove chances if i dont drink at all?

ooh fish n chippies here, have a nice eve girls

lots of love 

locket xx


----------



## Winegum

Awwww *Scaralooloo* - cheer up honey. Your dh must be superman because 94% motility after washing is still excellent - my dh's last one was 85% or something like that and the nurse said it was very good. I have had wobbles about dh's samples too because none of his recent 3 samples (since starting IUI, one trial and 2 real) have been quite as good as the one he had about 3 years ago when we were undergoing initial investigations, and the nurse has mentioned both times that is was quite viscous.  I asked the nurse and she said it can fluctuate from one day to the next. Not another thing that can't be pinned down  Why are fertility matters sooooo variable and uncertain? I wonder if it's a case of finding the optimal abstinence period.  I only say that because his best sample was after abstinence for 3 days but we daren't leave it quite that long before IUI - who knows. Anyway - I think it is perfectly normal to feel a real sense of anticlimax - suddenly, it is all over and there is nothing to do but wait, and on top of that, if you are anything like me, you are looking for lucky clues in the experience and you didn't feel there were any.  Was your nurse a bit busy today, I mean too busy to tell you what to expect?  I have had the same nurse do both IUIs and she has said both times I may get a little bleeding as they sometimes disturb some cells by the cervix/vaginal wall which can cause there to be a bit of blood - so, nothing to worry about in my experience. I'm certain, despite how you are feeling, it went as well as can be expected. Give yourself a bit of TLC and do something that makes you happy, and then concentrate your mind on giving dh a lovely birthday and come and tell us how it all went later. I know exactly how you feel sweetie - we all do.
Lots of love and reassuring  xxx


----------



## dixie13

Good evening ladies,

Sarah -   please don't feel low, that's an excellent sperm sample. When we had our last IUI we only had 3 mill and 60% motility, there was even talk of moving on to IVF if it didn't improve, and look what happened a month later!!!! It only takes one   I really hope it will work out for you this time     

Amberboo - hello and welcome, wishing you the best of luck for this cycle     

Commutergirl - I've got a trip to Sweden booked in May, so won't be going for easter. I think I'm closer to my oldest nephew because I'm very close to my sister and he was the first baby in the family. He usually follows me around and won't leave me out of sight, makes me feel very special!   Are you and dh's families from the same place in Italy?

Daisy10 - hello and welcome, this is the place to be for advise and support! Wishing you good luck on your IUI journey    

Karenj - pregnancy symptoms can be very similar to af pains, stay positive     

Locket - fish and chips, yummie!!   I've read somewhere that you're likely to ovulate 5-9 days after taking the clomid, but if you have irregular cycles they may want to scan you sooner after finishing the clomid to keep an eye on things. I usually went for my first scan on cd8. I was given the needles on the first scan appointment, got enough to last us for 6 IUIs which I felt was a bit negative at the time, like they were expecting us to have to use all of them   Hopefully you won't need to worry about IVF, fingers crossed you'll be first time lucky!  

 to everyone else            

Dixie
xx


----------



## pixie9

Hi Fertility girls,
I haven't logged on for a few days as i felt i was becoming a bit obsessed and emotional  but i have one more day to wait now until my OTD on sat. I am flattered and very comforted by all the messages of support so thankyou! Its so nice that we can understand and share each others experiences. I have been keeping busy this week but its hard to think about the wedding plans with this on my mind. It really seems to affect so much i feel a bit in limbo, i'm sure many will understand this.
I am really scared to do the test, its hard to feel positive after two years of trying even though i surely have a better chance with treatment. It's like you want to hang on to the hope or being PUPO!!    Am away for a few days - a mini break! Will post results next week.
Good luck to all those on your 2ww and those having treatment.


----------



## commutergirl

Sarah,

just passing by. Hope you had a good sleep and are feeling better now. I also had a gloomy moment around my last IUI - maybe it was also the medications, but around basting I only felt like crying. Hope you feel better soon - the sample is excellent, so it is a sufficient reason to cheer up! A big hug   

Commutergirl
xxx

PS: and some pumpkins of course!


----------



## Beanie3

Afternoon ladies

Sarah - dont feel so low, Dh sperm sample fantastic, dont worry about the bit blood, i had tiny bleed after both mine, due to tilted cervix, was told its nothing to worry about     sending you lots positive vibes for 2ww     

Lu28 - Wishing you all the luck that you get BFP     Have lovely mini break 

Daisy10 - hello and welcome, good luck with your tx 

Karen - keep positive hun, very hard i know   

Nellybe - how are you

Amberboo - wishing you lots    for this cycle

Loopylisa - how are you doing sending you lots   for 2ww

Winegum - how are you, all well i hope  

Appologies to those i missed so much going on     

Afm - no PMA for this cycle at the moment, to scared get hopes up just in case it hasn't worked, Just keeping my little bit hope bottled up for now....


----------



## millie13

Hi again ladies, well I'm back on the iui route for 1 last try and then we're totally calling it a day , I'm 43 on Wednesday and we need closure to me wanting a baby, as its just delaying things we want to do, and in the process costing us too much money.

So I'm trying a different clinic in Copenhagen (there was nothing wrong with the one I went to before, this new one seems a bit more "right")

We're not doing it until end June, give me time to get off the alcohol and lose weight.

Hope to chat some more, and its good to be back.
x


----------



## cat1608

Hi lovely ladies,

Just a quickie as having a chillaxed evening - so no personals tonite.

hope you are all well - good luck to those testing this weekend.   for some more  .

AFM - second scan today. Both ovaries quiet at moment, but lining thickening nicely at 7.6mm which they are happy with. I am having another scan on monday to see how follies are growing.   there is some growth over the weekend, otherwise they will up my medication - think i am on 75 gonal every other day. Injections going well so far and think I now have the hang of them.

Have a good wekend one and all - lots of    to you all

     

Cxx


----------



## nellybee

Hello girlies

All your good vibes worked!! Thank you so much   The little follies grew in the end and basting done and dusted today.   Hoorah! Well, kind of hoorah, except 2ww is horrid and I feel so weary after all the worrying plus work travelling this week. Feel a little bit bashed about internally too, although I'm sure this is nothing compared to IVF. Oh, and I made an IVF information appointment today too, just in case. Let's hope I have to cancel it!!   

Scaraloo - Sounds like they were a bit rough with you - they probably nicked you somewhere. The speculum always seems a bit harsh to me. I so understand the gloom after the IUI - there is so much hoping and then it suddenly all feels so unlikely. Chin up cherub!     

Millie - welcome and good luck with losing the weight. At least it is spring finally and the days are getting longer, which is always motivating. 

Beanie - Keep a little sprinkle of hope going. We are all together in spirit    . Be nice to yourself this weekend and smile lots!!

Amberloo and Alfred and karenj - welcome - I've only just joined in and these IUI ladies are a delight. I'm sure we all increase each other's luck through this nightmare journey. 

There are so many of us on the 2ww! Someone has to get lucky.        

It's weekend at last woohoo!! You all have a gentle and jolly two days. 

Nellybee xx


----------



## locket83

evening ladies,

Cat - good news that your lining is thickening nicely, sending positive vibes your way for those follies! 

Nellybee- good luck for your 2ww, hope it goes quickly for you hun x

Millie13- best of luck for this cycle I hope this time round works for you i really do x

Beanie- can understand the pma thing, think it's a self preservation thing - i can feel myself already doing it and we have not had our 1st one yet, just think it's easier not to set yourself up for a fall but at the same time think it's important to maintain some positive thinking- guess its finding the right balance, thinking of you on your 2 ww x

Alfred-welcome to FF and this forum, think you'll find it really helpful and gain a lot of support. You have been through a lot and fortunately you have your little girl to help keep you strong at the same time i guess its ironically an added pressure to have another baby and a sibling for her also, I can only speak for myself but i can feel myself getting a little more sensitive than usual- even though havent got 1st insem until end of next month so not surprising how you fealt with the phone call on your insem. I really don't think this will effect the end result- think its sometimes  hard for us to remember- if we were conceiving naturally, we would not have a clue at this stage and by the time we would get a BFP would have forgotten about stressful moments around time of ovulation- it wouldn't be something we would even think about, so try not to worry know its easier said then done.  Good luck for your 2ww and we're all here to provide support for one another x


hi to everyone else i have missed and hope you're all enjoying your friday! AFM just had home made chilli and enjoying a couple of glasses of vino, figured i'd make the most of it b4 i go into ultra healthy mode.


----------



## Beanie3

Good evening ladies

Nellybee fab news on the basting, sending you lots positive vibes for your 2ww      

Alfred and karenj hello and welcome  

Millie13 - hello and welcome back sweetie 

Hope you all have lovely weekend  

Beanie xx


----------



## amberboo

Hi,

Thanks for all your welcomes, they are hugely appreciated, it is always so hard joining another thread and learning who everyone is and their story, I will catch up soon I promise.

I have started my AF today WOO HOO (so funny how one month the arrival of a period can be so great and the next month the worse thing in the world), only happened this arvo so I called my nurse and I have an appointment for a scan with cons in the morning and I will probably be starting jabbing myself again 2moro eve. I'm doing double doses of Menopur this time so fingers crossed I get a quicker reaction than I have previously had.

feeling much better now that things are moving forward but in all honestly I dont have the highest expectations.


Good luck to all you ladies on tx at the mo, hgeres to a load of BFP's

xx


----------



## loulou54

Went for my scan on Thursday and saw 1 wee baby with a perfect heartbeat.  It was beautiful.
Fingers crossed for the rest of my pregnancy.

Good luck to everyone with    and positive thoughts to all that is in treatment.

Love Lou


----------



## Daisy10

Hi everyone i am new on here. Awaiting for date of my first IUI am excited and nervous! dont know what to expect, what about every one else?


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Asked to join you all about a week ago and then disappeared! Sorry about that but after my BFN from 1st IUI I decided to stay away from everything to do with treatment to get my positive vibe back! Anyway it worked and now enjoying my month off before having another round of treatment  

Just a quick message again as have my brothers, sister, dad arriving soon for the evening but I wanted to say thank you for welcoming me to the site and to wish everyone good luck for whatever stage you are at and especially those in 2ww as that has to be the hardest part.

Anyway plan to be more involved over the coming weeks so looking forward to hearing everyones news.

Take care x


----------



## mariemitchell

Hi  

Im new and have been this is the best place to come. 

Im so glad i joined fertility friend as finally i feel i can talk to people who actually understand what im going trough. 

Have just had my first lot of iui and am on day 12  keep getting on and off cramps like period pains so feeling a bit down at the moment but still trying to keep positive.


----------



## savannahlu

Hi Ladies,

I'm back from Scotland. Had a wonderful stress-free time. It was great to go home.

And look what you've been up to in my absence!! Oh.My.God. I've never seen so many BFPs. How fantastic is that?!!! Congratulations to everyone. That's wonderful news.

Millie13 - I feel your pain. I'm almost 41. My DH is in his 50s. We've given up on treatment but keep hoping for a miracle. Hopefully all the BFPs around here will rub off on us too.

Gimme some of those lucky pumpkin things over here, will ya?!

Keep on keeping on ladies.....


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi guys ,

Sorry no personals for a few days not been feeling so good full of cold and feel sickly  

Hope everyones well and 2WW are all going well    

anyone waiting for iuis good luck too xxx

Lisa xx


----------



## karenagain

Hi everyone 

Well the   turned up full flow this morning so guess second iui didnt work.

Not sure what to do now could try a third time but not to sure if its worth trying im 44? I got to make my mind up quick as I would start injecting again on tuesday? Anyone got any positive thoughts for me all needed at the moment

Karen xxxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Karen,

I know (we all know) how hard on it is each month and every day just to get through what we are doing..... but dont give up because if i were to give up now, i would probably spend the rest of my life wondering if the last chance i had would have worked if i'd just tried again?
I know each time it fails for me its soul destroying....BUT if i were to give up eventually THAT would destroy me completely.
I know  used myself in that situ hun but be 100% sure before giving up, take a break but only to take stock and listen to your head and heart x


----------



## karenj

well tomorrow is my test day and I will be glad this 2 weeks wait is over, Ive been so stressed.  I have had tummy pains nearly all of the 2 weeks and thought AF was coming.  I haven't had any pains for the last 2 days, but did a test yesterday and it was negative.  I still didnt think its worked but will let you know how i get on tomorrow.


----------



## mariemitchell

Good luck lets hope its  a positive           
My test day is wednesday. im really nervous about it and have had belly ache for last couple of days but trying to remain hopefull. GOOD LUCK FOR TOMMORROW WILL KEEP EVERYTHING CROSSED X


----------



## marshy

nickym said:


> Happy Chatting ladies
> 
> xx


 Hi really not sure wot to do, but would love to chat to people doing IUI. we are on our second round dont think i can cope with a  again. good look to us all this month


----------



## loopylisa73

wow lots of us on 2WW!!!!!!!!

  for all of us!!!! when did everyones start This is the closest ive seen it gotta be lucky like the  

xx


----------



## mariemitchell

Hi 

Started my IUI  begining of feb and had the basting on 15th March I had 2 follicles both 18mm but they were both on same side so hope dh sperm swins to the right side. DH also has bit of a low sperm count  .


----------



## loopylisa73

mine was on the 22nd march, 1 big follie r/side DH little swimmers not as good or as many as the first time but my positive attitude this time has to be boosting them haha 



Lisa x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone

Hope your having a lovely weekend so far..

Sarah - how are you hun...  

Loulou - lovely news about scan  

Savannahlu - good hear from you, hope you had lovely time in Scotland

Karenagain - so sorry hun     wishing you all the best hun what ever you decide to do 

Marshy - hello hun and welcome, like you i am on my 2nd IUI and the ladies on here have been an amazing support

Loopylisa - hope your not going to mad on this 2ww  

Mariemitchell - keep positive hun, hard to do i know.  

Karenj - sending you lots    for tommorrow

Fred73 - hello, glad your feeling bit more positive, wishing lots luck on next tx  

Daisy10 - hello and welcome


Hello Dixie, commutergirl, huggies, millie, Kdb, amberboo, nellybee, cat, lu28, alfred apologies to anyone missed, so much going on at the mo here  

Afm - having crap day, had to listen to a 16 year old lad say about his girlfriend, terminating their pg, i could understand why but still upset me sadly..been getting bit crampy today but other than that no other symptoms,


----------



## marshy

beaine_1 good look with your IUI are you in the 2WW? always seems other people get prega when they dont want them. I work with family's that have substance misuse issues, they don't have any issues getting prega and can pop out baby's when they want! have often thought that if i took heroin i may become prega!!! God what goes through an infertile mind!!!! keep ya chin up and stay away from them prega tests!!!!        xxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Wow lots of posts to catch up on since I last logged on, so I'll do my best with the personals.

*Daisy10* - Welcome! This is a great thread and all the FF ladies are wonderful. Good luck with your 1st cycle 

*Karenj* - It's not over till the fat lady sings!  

*Locket83* - I don't drink before and during tx but I don't think the odd glass of vino will kill you, all in moderation  You must be excited that things are starting to move along, fingers crossed it all works out 

*Winegum* - You definately pinpointed how I was feeling on Thursday, there is a sort of anti-climax feeling as there is nothing more that you can do but wait, and wait and pray and hope. I'm feeling a lot more positive now though. It's amazing how the sperm samples can vary, I think my DH was quite shocked. His sample was still good but on the first 2 he was between 66 & 86 mill quantity and 96% motility but I can't complain at 94% motility. It was a different nurse that did it this time, she was lovely but no she didn't explaing any of that afterwards but thankfully there was only a tiny amount of blood once. Thanks for the kind words of wisdom. How are things with you? You had a busy weekend? 

*Dixie13* - Your post has given me hope as look at where you are now, hope I'm in that position soon. Thanks for the kind words. You got a date for a scan soon? How you feeling? 

*Commutergirl * - Thank you, I have definately cheered up now and yes you're right it is still a good sample and I should stop being a moany ol' mare  I don't know what took over me on Thursday, I guess it was just one of those days! How's things with you? 

*Beanie_1 * - Thanks hun, I'm feeling a lot better now but like you trying not to think about it too much just in case. It's so hard isn't it because you want to feel positive and shout from the rooftops but you also know what it's like when you get a negative result and how hard it is to deal with. Here's to us and hopefully some good news   How you feeling anyway? 

*Millie13* - Nice to hear from you and good luck for the next cycle, let's hope it's a lucky one  

*Alfred* - Welcome! I wish you all the best of luck for this cycle, fingers crossed it's a lucky one  

*Cat1608* - Hope scan goes well today and you get some positive news  

*Nellybee * - She was a little bit rough actually, it was definately a lot more painful this time round. I panic because I have Strep B and things like that can set it off and I don't want to have to take a course of antibiotics to clear it up. But thankfully all seems to be well so far. How you feeling now? There's quite a few of us on the 2WW now. Fingers crossed there's some more good news soon  

*Amberboo* - How's the injections going? How you feeling? 

*Loulou54* - What lovely news you must have been over the moon. Hope the rest of your pregnancy runs wonderfully smooth. Keep in touch 

*Mariemitchell* - Welcome! This is a great thread and you'll feel at home here. Good luck for this cycle 

*Savannahlu* - Nice to hear from you and glad you had a great time in Scotland. 

*Loopylisa73* - Hope you rested over the weekend and are feeling better now 

*Karenagain* - I am so sorry hunni  Have you spoken to your clinic? What do they suggest? Maybe you should think about IVF, could that be a possibility? 

*Marshy * - Welcome! Good luck with this cycle, fingers crossed  

Phew, think I've managed to mention everyone. If I haven't I'm really sorry but I have tried 

*AFM * - Well it's been a very busy few days what with one thing and another. Had my miserable day on Thursday but gave myself a good talking to  and now feel a lot better. Was getting a lot of cramping yesterday which I've never had before but trying not to read too much into things. DHs birthday was great fun, he thoroughly enjoyed his surprises and we had a great day out with friends. Got acupuncture again today, looking forward to zoning out for 40mins...bliss  Anyway better get on with my day.

BIG love to you all, 
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone

Marshy -Had my IUI on Wedsnesday 24th March, so Wednesday 7th April would be 2 weeks excatley for me, but the nurse asked me to test 16 days after IUI rather than 14...Trying to stay chilled out about it all, but finding it so hard.

Sarah - good to hear your feeling bit more positive hun 

Beanie x


----------



## cat1608

Evening girls

Just a quickie from me as feeling down today  .

Went for scan today and ovaries are still quiet. Nurse said she would speak to Doctor about me going to inject pen every day and that she would order a new pen to be delivered tomorrow. Have heard NOTHING!! rang at 4.15, and clinic all on answerphone -  .

So i'm left in limbo tonite - not knowing what to do and getting increasingly worried that my first cycle will end up being an abandoned cycle.  

Anyhow - won't moan anymore - hope you are all ok. Have good evening

Cxx


----------



## marshy

has started with the moods  and my tummy is massive hope there is not too many eggs brewing!!!! am on 75 puregon will be well gutted  if it has to end. x


----------



## Beanie3

Marshy - know what you meant about being bloated. feel like i want to explode lol x


----------



## marshy

its horrible my OH said it makes him feel all funny as i look prega. am gonna try and be really positive this time and not obsess over signs and symptoms. really done my head in on my first IUI Just gonna try and chat too u guys. xx


----------



## marshy

mariemitchell how are u today?


----------



## katie-lou

Evening ladies

Blimey I can't keep up, not sure i can do loads of personals before bed time!  Good luck to all those on 2WWs - hope there's some good news for you in April.

Cat1608 sorry to hear you're having a bad day - can understand why you are so annoyed, i sometimes think that hospitals don't realise how much people sit by their phones waiting for the call.  Hope you get it sorted out tomorrow.

I had a scan this am and the follies are good so am pregnyling tonight with insem on wed.  

Take care

KL x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello

Cat - hope you can get things sorted tommorrow, can understand how frustrated you must be feeling 

Katie-lou - good luck for basting on weds

Gosh quite few of us on the 2ww, here's hoping that we get the result we want


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hi girls, Just a quickie, no personals..........so much to do and so little time! lol Been kinda absent this week as I've been bringing work home all last week to try and get organised before I go 2moro! Only got the cases down from the loft yest! Anyhoo, been enjoying having sum chilaxing time and a few glasses of wine! Really looking forward to going away tomoro, especially since we're due to get snow this week!!! WTF? Welcome to all the newbies and I'll be back at some point next week to catch up with u all, so I'm     for lots of BFP's! Good luck girls, ciao for now! xxxxx


----------



## nellybee

Evening everyone!

No obsessing about signs in the 2ww girlies - no no no no don't do it! Recipe for disaster and stress, and that is the last thing we need. I know it isn't as easy as all that but I've been trying really really hard not to and it is just about working - although I'm only 4 days in! First two cycles I did all that thinking every twinge was a sign and searching the web for symptoms and it completely did me in.     

It's all about finding ways to trick yourself and doing a bit of acting, I find - to make the time go more quickly think of things you are not looking forward to, or think back a few weeks and realise how it seems only yesterday; to keep jolly, seek out funny things or nice people and force yourself to smile at everyone and laugh. It is so easy to get sucked in to the horror of it all - well and truely been there!

Cat - poor you, chick. These clinics are a nightmare - seem to have no concept of how stressful it is not knowing what is going on. It might all be crystal clear to them but it isn't to us   Grrrrr. I LOVE that red shouty stampy smiley thingy in your post btw!

Sarah - hope the acupuncture was nice and you are feeling more chilled. 

Marshy and Beanie - maybe you need one of those yogurts they used to advertise on the telly all the time!

Karen - poor you. It is too horrid - hugs      

Katyloo - hope the pregnyl went in ok and huge luck for tomorrow. Another 2ww-er!

Keep smiling ladies.       And be nice to yourselves at every opportunity  

Think it must be bedtime - my thing I'm not looking forward to this week is driving to York, giving a talk about something I am a bit clueless on, possibly getting snowed on and definitely getting chilly cold. Hoorah!

Nellybee


----------



## nellybee

And have a LOOVELY hol Xmasbaby!! So nice when you can switch off work isn't it? Waking up Friday morning is going to be a delight.


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies,

gosh, I don't read for a couple of days and see how many new "faces"!
Welcome to *Alfred, Daisy10, Marshy, Mariemitchell* and hope I am not forgetting anyone! This is a great place for advice and support.

*Sarah* - Glad that you had a nice weekend and are feeling more positive now. I like the idea of giving oneself a good talking through!  I need to do that every now and then! Good luck for your 2ww.  

*Beanie* - I had pretty much the same feeling a few days ago when I saw a girl who looked about 16 with a baby (and it seemed pretty clear that she was the mum, not an older sister). Well, I don't think she wanted to have the baby, however good a mum she may become... isn't this distribution of babies a bit unfair? 
All jokes asides, it deeply saddens me, too, to see so many of us desperately wanting a child, and other people desperately not wanting it... I do understand the (some) reasons for terminating a pregnancy, but it still saddens me.
Good luck on your 2ww.  

*Loopylisa* - feeling better? good luck on your 2ww.  

*Karenagain* - Sorry to hear that. What did your clinic advise? See what they say; it may well be that if your ovarian reserve is good they suggest you go for another cycle.

*Cat1608* - hope you manage to talk to someone (I'd probably SCREAM at someone if I were you!) - good luck!  

*Xmasbaby* - have a great time!

Hello to *Dixie, Winegum, Kdb, Nellybee, Amberboo, Loulou54, Locket83,* and everyone I am forgetting!

AFM - this might be a Happy Easter post: tomorrow night I'll probably be out and on Wednesday I am flying to Italy, to come back one week later; I'll keep an eye on you but I'm not sure how much I'll be able to post!
So please look after yourselves, big    to those on their 2ww and love and pumpkins to all the others!

       

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## mariemitchell

Hi Everyone 

Tommorrow is my test day ( DAY 16 nurse said i had to wait till then ? )  and im getting myself in a right state about it woke up this morning and feel like im going to come on my period and feel really hot like i do when i come on.  Its my last day on the pessaries today so i keep thinking as soon as i stop taking them i will come on. I know I should try and stay positive but finding it really hard not sure what i will do if i get a negative.  .    
Sorry for sounding so nervous but feel so anxious might wait and do my test tommorrow night rather then in morning cause dont want to go to work after also i have Thursday off yippee xx Hope every body iss ok x x


----------



## Beanie3

Hiya

Xmasbaby and commutergirl - have lovely holiday, enjoy and relax    

Beanie x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

*Mariemitchell* - It's not over yet, I know it's hard to stay positive but try with all your strength.  For a positive result 

*Commutergirl* - Have a fantastic time in Italy, look forward to hearing all about it when you're back 

*Nellybee* - Have a safe trip to York and I hope you DON'T get snowed in  What's going on with this weather?!?!? What do you do and what's the talk about? 

*Xmasbaby* - Have a wonderful holiday, hope the sun is shining  down on you and make sure you put your feet up and have a few chilled beers. Enjoy 

*Katie-Lou* - Great news! Fingers crossed all goes well for you  

*Marshy * - Know how you're feeling I'm feeling pretty bloated as well, all my trousers feel very tight around the waist  Fingers crossed some magic is happening in your tummy, look after yourself 

*Cat1608* - Hope you're ok hunni  Have they called you back yet? My clinic doesn't phone back after 4.30 so I'm sure they'll call you back this morning. 

*Beanie_1 * - Hope you're ok hunni? 

Hello to Dixie, Winegum, Kdb, Amberboo, Loulou54 & Locket83 hope you ladies are keeping well?

*AFM* - I was in a real grump yesterday, brought on by a hellish day at work  Looking forward to a long weekend that's for sure. Feeling bloated and exhausted but apart from that ok.

Pumpkin power to all        

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hey girls, i just can't keep away! lol Thanks for all the messages and I'm sure I won't need to try to hard to have a great time! lol Wee update, got my appointment thru for my first IVF consultation! A bit scarey, but exciting too as I have so many questions coz I've heard contradicting stories about waiting times, and think they're dif for IVF and ICSI but dunno wat one I'll get and how they decide ! lol Its on the 11th June, so not too long to wait. Should have had my last IUI by then so it'll be able to move forward from there. And I'm away today then booked a holiday with my mum on 16th May so hopefully I'll be all refreshed by then and my thyroid should be well under control! Take care girls and good luck 2ww-ers! xxx


----------



## dixie13

Hi girls,

great to see so many new people on here! Hello to Alfred, Daisy10, Mariemitchell and Marshy  

Millie - hello again! Hope it will work out for you at the new clinic.   for tomorrow, have you got anything special planned?

Savannahlu - glad you had a nice time back home. I hope you will get your miracle, lots of pumpkin power coming your way!           

Sarah - sorry you're having a tough time at work, hope you'll find some time over the weekend to relax. It's been a bit up and down since I got my bfp. I was convinced I was having an ectopic pregnancy a few days ago with stabbing, sharp pains on one side. Booked in to see a doctor who wasn't very understanding, she didn't ask anything about the pain or where it was, just said that an ectopic was very unlikely and that I couldn't have an early scan. She also said that a scan wouldn't change how I feel because even if I would be able to see a heartbeat it doesn't really mean anything and things could still go wrong   She was so negative, I was in a flood of tears by the end of the app   I haven't booked a private scan yet because I'm scared of the result  

Commutergirl - happy easter to you, and have a wonderful time in Italy with your family  

Beanie - got everything crossed for you  

Cat - hope you've heard back from the clinic by now  

Xmasbaby - have a lovely holiday!  

Karen - hope you're ok?  

Nellybee - I really hope you won't need to keep that IVF appointment! Good luck for the rest of the 2ww  

Loulou - glad your scan went well, hope you can relax and enjoy now!  

 to everyone else

Dixie
xx


----------



## marshy

nellybee- am thinking more on the lines of a colonic!!!!!! 

Scaralooloo- yer lets hope hun, think am going to have to by some size 14 as trying to fit in2 my 10s and 12s is not working 


mariemitchell- lots         

would like to thank all for being so welcoming i wish, i joined ages ago. as chatting to people for the last 5 years who don't really understand has been really hard. I thought that when we started treatment, in the waiting room would be full of people chatting about there journeys, god how wrong was i we all sit there in silence not even looking at each other looking at the files in the tray, trying to guess what cycle we are on (or is this just me being a bit mad in the head after 5 years TTC!!!!! by the way i am not good at the old spelling. lots of   April is the month xxxxxxx


----------



## mariemitchell

Marshy 

Thanks for all the   

I completely understand what your saying your saying about speaking to people who understand. Its so nice to people who actually care and actually understand  what were all going through. I wish you all the luck in the world   . Im trying to be more positive about tomorrow what will be will be  x x


----------



## karenj

just to let you all know did my test on monday and got a BFN.


----------



## Beanie3

oh Karenj       Big hug hun 

Beanie x


----------



## Winegum

Evening girls

Just a quickie to say hello and send you *all*  and , and to say Happy Easter and have a great weekend. I've only got time for minimal perosnals  but will catch up properly after the weekend. I need at least an hour to catch up - the thread is moving fast again.

Firstly, hello to all you newbies and welcome - *Daisy10, Lu28, Alfred, Amberboo, Mariemitchell, Marshy, Fred73 and Karenj* - it's great to have you all 

It's such a busy month this month after a very quiet one last month - sending    to all you 2ww'ers *Beanie, Scaralooloo, Nellybee, Mariemitchell* sorry if I've missed anyone.

*Lu28* ?

*Karenagain and Karenj* so sorry about your recent BFNs    sending you 

*KatieLou* -  for tomorrow

*Millie* -  for tomorrow

*Dixie*    remember that PMA you had last week? Try and reclaim it!

I'm fine, looking forward to seeing my baby brother (29)  and my nephew for only the second time (3 months old)   and my difficult SIL  this weekend with mum and dad too - we are eating out 4 nights on the trot! Having Fri off but working Sat and have mondays off anyway, but it will be a nice weekend. Hope you all have a lovely time whatever you are doing and expect a stonker of a post next week

Big love to you all
Winegum xxx


----------



## marshy

karenj- really sorry for your   it is so disappointing       

Winegum- how did you get through your BFN on your second round? i am dreading it especially those words when you call up for your results, good luck for round 3 in April    

mariemitchell- Good luck for today i really hope its a       

I have scan and bloods tomorrow really hope there is not to many eggs, as i have been borderline on my last round, what happens if there is? i know they will abandon the treatment. do they tell you not to have sex?


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

*Karenj * - I am so, so sorry honeybee  We all know exactly how you're feeling, be good to yourself over the next few days and allow yourself the time to grieve. Will you be doing anymore IUIs? Big HUG coming your way 

*Marshy* - Good luck for today, I really hope you get the result that you want. Fingers crossed and lots of       

*Winegum* - Nice to hear from you  Hope you enjoy the time you have off with your family and look forward to catching up with you next week. 

*Dixie* - I really feel for you as all this must be so terrifying for you and it doesn't help when you get some stuck-up, insensitive GP who doesn't know her **** from her elbow  Sorry things like that make me so angry!!! These people should be much more understanding especially after everything you have been through. I know it's easy for me to say but try as hard as you can to stay positive and just be good to yourself. Thinking of you sweetypie 

*Xmasbaby* - Great news about the IVF appointment, but fingers crossed that you won't need it. Enjoy your time in the sun 

Hello to everyone else hope you're all keeping well and looking forward to a long weekend 

*AFM* - I'm well, trying not to get too stressed out at work. I am so tired at the moment, I just can't seem to shake it off. Watched OBEM last night and was delighted to see to ladies who had got pregnant through IUI  We know it can work so there's still hope for all of us ladies. Stay strong and lots of pumpkin power to you all                  

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## kdb

Dixie honey, what a [email protected] of a GP!  Hope you're feeling better today and that your bean is as sticky as ever xoxoxo     

Hi Commuter , Winegum , Beanie , Xmas 

Sarah, sounds like you've got loads going on at work at the moment - will you get some time over Easter to relax?

Hi and good luck to all the new IUI girls  

      ​[fly]   [/fly]
      ​[fly]   [/fly]
      ​[fly]   [/fly]
      ​


----------



## mariemitchell

hi everyone 
did my test it was negative im so down i feel like im never going to be pregnant


----------



## cat1608

Evening girls

Just a quickie as on my way out.

So sorry to hear your news mariemitchell. Sending you big  .

AFM - scan today. Lining still thickening nicely - so at least something is happening! Ovaries still quiet so now injecting gonal-f every day and next scan friday and then agan monday. If still nothing they may increase my doseage, but if still nothing end next week, may mean an abandoned cycle. Feel like I am abit of a failure at the moment - but still trying to stay postivie as it is early days.

Sorry no personals - big   and   to you all

Cat xx


----------



## marshy

mariemitchell- really sorry for your     but Just think how strong u are especially to to 9 rounds of clomid.nk  you gota keep strong bab. i went out and got drunk when i got my BFN,  and that was the worse thing i could have done, made it worse. have u got to wait a month before trying again?


----------



## mariemitchell

Hi 

Think i got to wait a month before i start again wish i could just get strait back into it i hate waiting around. 
i know it was only my first iui but i feel so down about it. It didnt help that 2 people told me they were pregnant in work yesterday one who has just come back from maternity leave and the other who has been with her boyfriend since dec its not fair is it. Im not sure what to do with my self i feel really emotional


----------



## Scaralooloo

*Mariemitchell* - I'm so, so sorry hunni  Take a few days out and be kind to yourself, things seem really bleak at the moment but you will feel stronger and ready to start again soon. Big hug coming your way 

*Cat1608 * - Don't feel like a failure, this is not your fault there is nothing that you can do to change this except look after yourself and being kind to yourself. It's hard and some days harder than others but hopefully by the end of next week things will have changed dramatically. I thought my treatment was over before it began this time round as my follicles took a week longer to grow, I had insemination on day 21 of my cycle. So don't give up yet and remember you are not a failure 

*Kdb * - Hi hunni, yes I've got a long weekend which I am soooooooooooooooooooooo looking forward to. Think I shall sleep for most of it. How are you? You having a nice time with DH? 

Looking forward to finishing work today and having 4 whole days off  what a treat! Got a few nice things planned for the weekend so that'll be nice. Hope all you lovely FF ladies are going to spoil yourselves rotten and gourge yourself on lots of chocolate.

BIG love,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Marie Mitchell - so sorry sweetie   take few days to have so me time...but you will fine the strength to start again big hug for you sweetie...   

Cat1608 - please dont feel like a faliure, there is nothing you can do, it's not your fault...   

Have lovely easter weekend ladies, thankfully i working untill test day, think it's for the best as still feeling it hasnt worked...just to scared get my hopes up again....


----------



## marshy

mariemitchell Hi ya bab you can get through this, I found that the month break done me good. think me and my bloke baby danced more than we ever had!! in that month  without it being a mission, it went really fast. keep your chin up xxxx

Scaralooloo- yer lots of chocs me thinks!! how are u doing in the   enjoy your 4 days off my Easter starts Monday  I have three days off then xxx

beanie_1- not long till test day how are you feeling?             

Monday is basting day for me have 3 poss 4 follicles and a good size 13.5, 13, 12.5, 10. lining is 9.5 she said that it was good. Just had results on sperm test now up to 46% mobility, the no smoking must be working      hope you all have a fab Easter xxxxxxx


----------



## loulou54

Just on to say sorry Marie Mitchell on your news - positive thoughts for your next round love    
The guys are giving out good advice - take some time to yourself and be good to yourself.

Dixie - how are you after your dreadful experience at the docs - dont let them get you down - 


Take care all
Lou xxx


----------



## mariemitchell

Hi Everyone 

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for all the support you have given me still feeling gutted about it but going to stay positive and hope that it will work next time. 


Good luck to everyone in there two weeks     really hope it works for you all.  Keep me updated x x


----------



## marshy

alfred- hi ya hun I have only done them the once they did make me feel a little sick towards the end. hope you get your          

mariemitchell- hope all is well u keep positive and u will be on round two before you know    

beanie_1 hope you ok only a few days to test day i wish you lots of        

Me not so good today i feel like I am ovulating early    well am sure i will find out when i have my scan tomoz. dose anyone know if that can happen?? due for my basting on Monday. think i might have to google it   xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Alfred - i have had sickie feeling both times, and i put it down to the pesseries...sending you lots positive vibes    

Marshy - Sadly i had friend who did ovulate early....keeping my fingers crossed and lots    that you havent...and you can go for basting on monday...

I'm am now on knicker watch, waiting of for the witch   to show her ugly head......Still cant get my pma up to thinking its worked....Here's hoping....


----------



## cat1608

Hi ladies

Beanie - fingers crossed for you hun - and for all of you other girls on your 2ww.

AFM - scan today showed lining thickening still, and got several follicles, but all below 10mm and so still quiet. Back to hosp on monday for another scan and   upping the dose to injecting daily will work. Going to try and visualise follicles growing this weekend. If nothing happening monday, they will speak to consultant tuesday and discuss why forward.

Am keeping everything crossed follicles get their **** in gear this weekend and grow, grow, GROW!!!     

Love to you all Cxx


----------



## marshy

OMG wot a day already scan and bloods today- scan sound all already  to ov   and am ready for basting   BUT might have to have it today which means not even 24 hours for the     after yesterdays   OH was only ment to go out for a few beers last night!!!        but returned at 1am wasted wot a         O well not as if I am mad or anything!!!!  . they might to a natural cycle   great!!! they have been natural for the last five years and still no BFP so could be a waisted cycle   that me being positive LOL or we could stay on track for Monday basting. So that's my day already, the icing on the cake is that i start an overnight at work, at 3.00pm till 12.00pm Sunday ahrrrrrrrrrr think am gonna crack up   . OH better get up and get in a cold shower and pay special attention to his BALLS ha ha might turn the hot water off     . O and one of my follicles looked like a Easter today lol. lots of          to us all


----------



## ruthie1977

Hi ladies, 

Not posted for a while. Lots of new names. I've always found it hard keeping up with everyone.

Marshy -just read your post. I too am at Jessops, & the same thing happened to me 2 weeks ago. After over responding on my first cycle. The second time they got it just right. 2 juicy Follicules at 17mm & 20mm. I was told on the saturday that we might have to come up int he afternoon, as it turned out I hadn't ovulated at the point so I had the trigger shot, went back on the monday & had the basting  then. My husband had been on the P*** but had a few beers on the sunday. We were told you need 5 million sperm he had 19 million. So whenever you do the deed good luck, I'm sure he'll surprise you....... my hubbis was very proud.

We go back Monday for our blood test to see if it worked.  
Good luck ladies, I'm off to meet my husband in B& Q for a DIY weekend. Oh how exciting. xx


----------



## fusciapink

Hi,  
I've not got long till my OTD on Tues 6th April. I had IUI on 19th March so my OTD seems ages away. So far I've resisted the temptation to do a test. Apart from feeling bloated, which I guess is the cyclogest, I have no symptoms. This is my first IUI so I'm not sure if having no symptons is good or bad? If I am heading towards a BFN, does AF tend to arrive before the OTD? It's now 30 days since my last AF. On Clomid my cycles were 29days and wondered if people found that their cycles are longers when on menopur? Sorry for all the questions but I have no idea what to expect!


----------



## Beanie3

Evening Ladies

Hope you all having good weekend so far...

Cat1608- keeping my fingers crossed for you and your follies sweetie    

Marshy -Good luck sweetie, sending lots positive vibes your way   

Fusciapink - Symptoms can very person to person...i had loads symptoms on my 1st IUI but next to nothing on this one except for being bloated...due to cyclogest...Af showed up 3 days after stopping the pesseries...Sending you lots positive vibes that you get BFP...Its tempting to test early...but hold out until your OTD....        

Beanie xx


----------



## Blib

Hi All

I have dissapeared off the radar for the past couple of weeks.  I read lots of responses to my messages thanks so much to all of you, especially beanie who I have had a few chats with.  So you are at the tail end of your 2ww REALLY hope things work out for you hun. xxxx

Me?  My 2ww ended Wed 24 March, I have never been so nervous and sick at doing a pregnancy test in all my life.  The endless injections, scans and emotional torment all came down to 3 minutes in my bathroom staring in absolute horror and dispair at a stick with one crummy blue line on.  BFN.  I wont be putting myself through IUI again.  I know there are so many girlies on this thread that do it time and time again (brave bunnies) and maybe I am being too impatient.  But I am speaking with my consultant next week and I think I am going to go straight to IVF. I dont want to, but I dont think I will be successful continuing with IUI.  Still feeling VERY tearful, my heart feels broken especially when so many of my friends gave birth literally hours/days after my news. I have a few medical probs on top of this that is causing me physical pain and to be honest I dont know how I am acting so normal each day - I really have had enough.  If you met me I would come across so positive but here typing to you lovely ladies I feel that I can show my true feelings - although I dont want to drag any of you down so SOZ!!!  Anyhow, life goes on...... I wont give up! Not yet. Lots of love - my heart goes out to you all and I hope life is kind to you in the end xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Sorry not been on for a while....

cant atm all the positivity in the world never helped   as the   arrived three days early

Hope everyone still on 2ww is ok


----------



## Beanie3

Loopylisa and Blib sending you both a massive hug


----------



## fusciapink

fingers crossed to everyone in the 2ww. 
I'm less than 2 days away from my OTD now. My OTD is on my first day back at work after the Easter break so I'm thinking of either testing tomorrow night, or waiting till I get home from work on Tuesday. Can't face work if I get a BFN. I feel like I've got false hope at the moment because if i was on Clomid, AF would have arrived by now. Think the menopur or the pessaries are just delaying the inevitable?
Big hugs to Loopylisa and Blib x


----------



## Beanie3

Fusciapink - sending you lots positive vibes for a BFP


----------



## marshy

hi all
ruthie1977- good look with your cycle hope u get your BFP. i am at Jessops on Monday for the old basting   men can be a rite pain in the butt!!      

fusciapink- Good look for you test day sending lots of        vibes   

beanie_1 hi ya how u    have you tested yet? hope you are enjoying your Easter xxx

mariemitchell thinking of you bab head high and keep strong xxx

me- all went well on Sat blood test come back that i hadn't OV early, but can't help thinking I have. trigger shot last night at 9.30pm BB are killing today and was in lots of pain last night really felt like I was OVing. fell out with my bloke we not spoke since 1pm think this TTC is taking its toll on our relationship   5 years is very long feel like giving up if we get BFN,


----------



## Beanie3

Marshy hunni know how you feel about ttc taking its toll on relationship....went through rough patch end summer last year....but we got through it and now stronger for it....   sending you lots positive vibes for monday sweetie    

not tempted to test yet, had lovely chat today with sister about IUI i knew she had treatment as that how she got my lovely 5 year old niece she been so lovely to let me and DH go and stay over her's saturday next week while she and family on holiday...so if it is BFN can lick my wounds in peace...she live's in derby....

Hope everyone having lovely weekend 

Beanie xx


----------



## katie-lou

Just a quick one to say Blib and loopylisa big big   to you.  Hope you are both ok and try to stay positive - although  I know how hard that can be sometimes.

KL xx


----------



## ruthie1977

Hi ladies,

So my first iui was abandoned as overesponded. I went for my blood test pregnancy test & it was BFN. Just had a cry on my husband,     I feel so guttted but I didn't reslly think it would work first time.  Now have to get on & finish painting my kitchen.

We are going to have another go at iui, but have to wait till June as we go on holiday in month. That has come at just the right time.

Anyway to everyone else good luck, & don't test early. I did, thought it was positive, then did another 2 which were negative. I just screws your head up & make the 2ww harder. xxxx


----------



## mariemitchell

Hi Everyone 

Hope you all  had a lovely weekend. 

Marshy - Hope  today went well and you are ok  hun         

Beanie - good luck for you test really hope its postive       

Starting to feel bit more normal again just going to be as positive as i can and hope i second time lucky. xxx


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies!

Just a quickie - Loopylisa and blib - big   to you both. So sorry didn't work this time for you.

 and  for all you girlies on  .

AFM - scan today. Lining still thickening nicely which is good but my bloody follicles still aren't growing -  . The hosp are going to be talking to the Consultant tomorrow and hopefully they will increase my gonal for the next few days. If still nothing at the end of the week, looks likely tx will be abandoned.  . Trying to think positively and remember that this is first cycle and my Consultant said it's usually used to get level of drugs right. Still disappointing though if it happens.

Big    and   to you all.

Cat xx


----------



## locket83

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone had a nice easter and bank hol. Quite a lots been going on here since i last posted and most of it isn't very happy news  .

Mariemitchel- so sorry for you BFN i know what you mean about lots of other people around you getting pregnant/giving birth it just doesn't feel fair but got to stay strong and your time will come- your only 26 like me so we are fortunate that we have time xx

scaraloo- good luck for your 2ww x

Cat1608 - hope things are getting better for you hun x

Beanie- sending lots of poritive vibes your way good luck x
Ruthie 1977 - sorry to hear your cycle was abandoned x

Loopylisa, so sorry to see your BFN, stay strong x

Blib -sorry for your BFN - it is does make it even harderwhen friends/family are giving birth but glad to see you're staying strong - it really isthe only way to get through this journey xx

Hi commutergirl, dixie, katie-lou , marshie, fusscia piink and anyone else i have missed, hoe you;re all ok xx

AFM- not much going on, start taking the provera next monday to bring on AF then onto the chlomid, trying to take this 1st cycle in my stride as much as I can and not expect too much.

Take care everyone

lots of love
locket xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

*Loopylisa & Blib* - I am so sorry, big   to you both. I know how heartbreaking this must be for you both, be kind to yourselves and fingers crossed next time will be your time. Thinking of you 

*Cat1608* - How frustrating for you, that's exactly what happened to me though and by my final scan I had one decent sized follicle so fingers crossed that'll be the same for you. I know it's hard but try and stay positive if you can  

*Mariemitchell* - Glad to hear you're feeling more positive again, and lots of luck for round two . When do you start? 

*Ruthie1977* -  I am so sorry hun. It's really hard when you don't get the news you want, be kind to yourself and enjoy your holiday. June will soon come round and hopefully by then you'll feel nice and strong and ready to start again. 

*Beanie_1* - How you feeling? Do you test tomorrow? I have everything crossed for you hun   

*Marshy* - This fertility journey is a hard one and it definately tests you emotionally and physically. You're going to have good days and bad days and then probably some really low days. But hopefully one day soon you'll get the good news that you want and all of this will seem like a distant, foggy dream. Stay strong hunni 

*fusciapink* - Thinking of you   

Hello to Winegum, Commutergirl, Kdb, Xmasbaby, Locket83, Kate-Lou and Dixie hope you ladies are well? 

*AFM* - Have done really well with the 2WW up until yesterday and now I feel really low and just have this horrible feeling that my AF is going to arrive any day now  Meant to be testing on Thursday but have got such a busy week at work that I can't take anytime off just in case I get bad news. I have a horrible feeling that I might not make it until then anyway. Had a lovely 4 days off work though and did lots of nice things with DH and friends 

Big love,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Meltowers

Hi everyone, just wanted (again) to let you know I'm still around. Been ages since I've posted and loads gone on and loads of new faces. Anyway, just quickly, was supposed to be starting medication for IUI number 2 today but stepson taken to hospital last Friday. Been lots of scary tests and stuff but now looking like viral meningitis/encephalitis. Anyway, he's going to be in there for a couple of weeks then will need home rest (and possibly some speech therapy) for a while after that. But at least he looks like he's going to be alright. Been a crazy few days.

Anyway, needless to say, not exactly best time to be doing this so have postponed for yet another month. Last time I got quite emotional and I need the focus to be on me and a bit of TLC whilst doing it and obviously the focus for now has to be on getting Lewis better. 

So, once again, good luck to all you ladies whatever stage you're at with your treatment and I will be back to join you at some point!!

XX


----------



## nellybee

Hi everyone

The witchy AF   arrived this morning. Devastated.         Thank goodness I'm still on leave - I still can't face many people, even friends, right now. DH being lovely but not much he can say. Just hugs. So that is the third and last IUI - on to IVF now or possibly ICSI if can trust what my consultant said a while ago. I need to email him. And last pot of donor sperm before the bank balance has to take another big hit. 

Isn't all this grim?!   Seems SO hopeless right now. 

Big   to all you other recent BFN girls, and        to those still trying. 

Nellybee


----------



## karenagain

Hi everyone just to let you know im still around,
Now on third cycle of iui. Please work this time.

Been put up to 75 gonal f all way through and been for first scan today,lining thicking nicely and for first time they can see follie starting to grow already which is unheard of for me this early.

Got to go back friday for next scan and they are hoping basting will be on the monday and with Mr Dooley himself doing the iui so this time im really keeping everything crossed.

One thing i need to know does anyone get real bad headaches while on gonal f i have and its worrying me it get really bad sometimes

Karen xxxx


----------



## nataliew1986

Hi

I am going through the process of my first iui i have been injecting now for 8 days and on wed i go for my scan to see if im ready for the insimination. however i am a bit worried as i thought my period finished a couple of days ago and have had no blood for last 2 days however last night and today the blood is back so heavy   is this normal and does this mean i prob wont be ready when i go for appointment on wed. also im finding the injections really painful and my thighs are so bruised. 

thanks for any help x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone

Nataliew1986 - can't help with the bleed but sending lots positive vibes sweetie      

Karenagain - wishing you lots luck on your IUI, i did suffer with headach's while on injections same amount as you    

Sarah - know how your feeling regarding AF, sending you lots positive vibes for thursday    

Nellybee - sending you massive hug sweetie   

Meltowers - hope stepson get's better soon hunni   

AFM
well offically 2 weeks tommorrow since my IUI but told to test 16 days afterwards so friday would be the day, but as working until then going test on saturday, still don't think it has worked but we will see....


----------



## kdb

Hi Natalie - I injected into my belly fat and it wasn't painful / bruised.  Aim for about 4-5cm away from your belly button, to the side of it or below (so, a semi circle shape like a smile with the belly button as the nose).  Hope this helps.  Good luck


----------



## nataliew1986

hi thanks for your help i really dont like needles so im nervous anyway. i did think about the stomach but was worried it would hurt more.


----------



## locket83

Hi Everyone,

Just a flying visit- (trying to keep up to speed by checking in a bit mor- thats the plan anyway!)

Nellybee- so sorry hun, can imagine you're devastated and yes this is all rather grim, try you're best to stay positive as this isn't the end of the road for you, just taking another route to get there and there is no reason why you won't   xx

Natalie- hope Wednesday goes ok and the insem can take place, if you;re worried about AF being normal with the injections i;d give the clinic a call to put your mind at rest.

Beanie- have all my fingers and toes crossed for Friday for you hun x

Karenagain- glad your making progress and they can already see one follie, great news  

Meltowers- sorry to hear about your son, hope he's on the mend and gets well soon x

Sarah - hope AF hasn't arrived as you were suspecting and you get to test tomorrow good luck lots of positive thoughts for you xx

Hi to everyone else xx

Sorry- wasnt a flying visit afterall  

Locket xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning ladies,

Hope you're well?

*Locket83* - Nice to hear from you, hope you're ok? 

*Kdb * - Hiya, how's you? Hope you're feeling nice and relaxed? You still in Oz? 

*Beanie_1* - I might do the same as you and test on Saturday as well as that would be my day 16, that's if the nasty  doesn't rear her ugly head before then and I can hold out till then. Good luck hun, have everything crossed for us both  

*Nataliew1986 * - Welcome  I've not done injections before so can't advise on that. If you're worried about the bleeding I would give your clinic a call to put your mind at rest. Good luck with it all I really hope it works out for you. 

*Karenagain* - Great news  I wish you all the best for this cycle and really hope it works out for you 

*Nellybee* - Big hug  coming your way, I'm so sorry 

*Meltowers* - I'm really sorry to hear about your stepson, how worrying for you all. I hope he has a speedy recovering 

AFM - Well still no AF so that's a good sign but I do feel like it's on it's way, officially test day tomorrow but I might wait until Saturday that's if AF doesn't show up before then. But knowing me I probably won't be able to hold off so will end up testing before work tomorrow. Fingers crossed for some good news  but to be honest I'm not feeling very confident at the moment 

Big love to you all,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## fusciapink

Hi
Just to let you know, my OTD yesterday and got BFN   Gutted. AF arrived today just to put the final boot in. Don't want to wait so going for a second cycle of drugs and IUI this month. This will be my final IUI attempt. Don't think I want to put myself through a 3rd. Spoke to nurse today and she agreed. Because of my age, she recommends that I go for IVF if it doesn't work this month. Was also told that we'll have to self fund because I'm over 35. Seems a ridiculous rule as that is the only thing against us. Our BMIs are fine, we don't smoke, have no children from previous relationships etc.  Maybe we'll have a new government in May that'll be a bit more sympathetic!
Big hugs to everyone else testing this week.
xx


----------



## Beanie3

Fusciapink - so sorry hun


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies!

*Fuschiapink* - so sorry to hear your news.  sent your way.

*Sarah and Beanie* -  and keeping everything crossed for you over the next couple of days. Thinking of you and sending you lots of  and   !!

*AFM * - Hosp called yesterday and increasing my dose to 75 gonal twice a day from yesterday and they did a scan this morning. Lining thickening still and right ovary still quiet and i thought here we go again, BUT, left ovary has one follicle which they think is 13mm  . Couldn't believe it! They are still keeping me on increased dose as only the one follicle and scanning again on friday. All being well, I will do trigger shot at weekend and then insemination monday or tuesday!!! Believe it when I get there though as not getting hopes up.

Hope you are all ok and  for all of you on your 2WW

Cat xx


----------



## pixie9

Hi everyone  

My OTD was 27/3 after our first round of IUI took 3 tests but all BFN sadly   had a good sob was very dissapointed. Had to stay away for a while to get myself together. Feeling a bit more positive now. On our rest month then have 2nd IUI in May days after my hen weekend. Do i or dont i enjoy myself and have a drink?? Cant hold off my life for everything/buut dont want to ruin my chances. Dilemma.

best wishes to everyone and good luck


----------



## loopylisa73

Hey Ladies,

First of all Good luck and     for those on the still on the 2ww!
Sorry to those with BFN this time around and sorry i havent been much of a listener or talker this past week! I know you know how i feel.

Hi to everyone all the new and not so new.

AFM-  Last round of Menapur x3x75ml every night for 8 days ( its more than ppl on IVF get but last ditch attempt ) see how it goes still raw from BFN last wek but DH seemed to think it would be best to jump in feet first straight away again......Hes been a rock, even tho hes feeling the same way.

Again sorry for not being here xxx

Love Loopy xxx

     for all of us x


----------



## Winegum

Hello my lovely IUI'ers   

I've been busy lately, which is why I have been a pants poster, but I have been lurking and just wanted to pop on with a chaser before I catch up with a proper post and loads of personals at the weekend. I've been and still am holding my breath for all you 2ww'ers and I'm so sad for all the BFNs this cycle  for those remaining you have all the  I can possibly muster. You are in my thoughts so much. I just wanted to send you all a big 
    ​whatever stage you are at.
Bye for now
Loads of love
Winegum xxx


----------



## nellybee

Hello
Thank you everyone for your kind words and hugs. Feeling a bit less raw this evening after spending the day with a really lovely friend and talking about everything other than fertility treatment! 

All of you with BFNs and AF arrivals, thinking of you at this horrid time - keep your chins up (helps slow the flow of tears down too, I find!      ) . We will get through it and we are all amazing ladies    . 

Nellybee


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello everyone,

Just to let you know the nasty, horrible   arrived in full flow this morning, so no good news to pass onto you my dear FFs. I'm kind of ok about it all as i sort of knew this round wasn't going to work as I haven't responded well to Clomid. Although I am disappointed and had a little cry first thing I'm dealing with it a lot better than I have in previous cycles. Thank you for all your kind words and support. Had a call from my hospital, they're going to give me another couple of goes but with injections so hopefully my body will respond much better. Going to start next round straight away, so first scan tomorrow. Feeling a bit apprehensive about doing the injections so I'm sure I'll be asking all you experienced ladies for advice. 

Sorry no personals today but wil be back on when I'm feeling a bit brighter. Really heavy AF so feeling a bit yucky today  

Big love to you all,
Sarah
xxxx

P.S: Beanie_1 - thinking of you, hope you get a good result xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hiya 

Sarah so sorry it didn't work out but great that you can get started again.....

not feeling very positive  , stopped using the pesseries now...going to test tommorrow as i need to know either way....we get 1 more IUI then onto IVF and think we only get 1 go...and if that dosent work that is it for us  ...so sorry no personnals but really struggling right now.... 

beanie xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Beanie_1 - Know how you feel sweetpea as we only get one go at IVF on the NHS and it's a 12 month wait! I'm not sure that we're even on the NHS waiting list yet either, will find out today if they've written the letter of recommendation. So I'm really hoping that one of my next 2 IUIs work out! Stay strong and who knows you may not even have to go down that route. Thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

I am good at reading all your message but not so good at posting so apologies. Keep thinking I am going to start being a regular and then something happens which keeps me away. Also not so good at personals but hoping to improve over time  

Anyway I just wanted to send    to those with BFN as know how difficult it is and don't think there is such a thing as a way to cope with it but we have to stay  

For those still waiting for results, don't give up. You just never know  

AFM - I have about another 2 weeks to go before I can start my next cycle of IUI and at the start was pleased for the month off to get my head in order but going on forever now. Then look too far ahead and worry about a BFN!! Know I need to live one day at a time but it is hard sometimes...

Wishing everyone luck wherever they are with their treatment x x


----------



## Spirit2

So so sad. BFN for me. I knew it really as AF pains are really really bad. They were so bad that I went to the doctors this afternoon as he suspected it could have been ectopic . I have also had a lot of greenish yellow discharge so he wanted to check for infection. He did a HPT when I was there (not exactly how I imagined things with the doctor and I peering at the strip). I was still willing for it to be positive even though he persuaded me that this would have been a bad thing with the pain I was getting and he would have sent me straight down to the hospital due to a potential ectopic.


I am so upset. My younger sister announced her pregnancy a month ago and I really wanted to have a baby for Xmas and watching her bloom and go through alll the milestones that I wanted to go through will be ****. Why is life so unfair? I had responded better that I did last time and was more hopeful but it just wasn't mean to be. And everyone tells you that stress doesn't help but trying not getting stressed when you are pumped full of drugs, proded and probed, have to go for your HCG injection at midnight at the local hospital (where I had my op last year), have more drugs as pessaries to take, eat healthily and don't drink alcohol, rest and chill and it still doesn't work

I now have a follow-up consultants appointment which they always do after 2 IUIs to discuss next steps but that is not for 3 weeks. I am jealous of all you ladies who can go straight on with the next round but our hospital will only do 1 month on and 1 month off 4 times. And I can't even put my name down on the IVF list yet. We should be allowed to as it takes so long and then if a miracle does happen another lovely lady could take the slot. 


Does anyone else get more painful periods and discharge since being on treatment? The only other thing it could be is scar tissue (or endo) as a result of the abdominal myomectomy I had last year. I have asked about a larproscopy to have a look around but again I need to wait.

Sorry for the rant, I am just sat here in floods of tears and feel totally helpless about everything


----------



## Beanie3

Spirit sending you massive hug sweetie....like you if this one dosent work i will have to wait until may to have IUI due to having to DR..Use the time to spend on yourself        xx


----------



## stressqueen

Hiya all,

sorry not been around had my gallbladder out and now finally on the mend.
Not been coming onto the board much as its really getting me down......waiting for my iui to start feels like my turn will never come.

And hubby keeps making comments like no more kids and i am boycotting hospitals forever.....know hes just carrying on or is he trying to tell me sumthing dont wanna go on about it incase he has changed his mind....

Just feel so down at the mo was thinking taking angus cactus as thats supposed to be a good natrual mood lifter......

Heads all over the place sorry for the moan......Hope everyone is well and goodluck to all needing it.
take care wendy.x


----------



## loopylisa73

*Scaraloo* Im so sorry hunnie xxx 

Love Loopy xxx


----------



## katie-lou

Evening girls

Just a quick one to say thinking of Sarah, Nellybee, Spirit2, Stressqueen, Scaralooloo and Fusciapink and sending big  .  I'm really sorry - hope you are feeling okish, know its really disappointing.  Try and keep positive if possible.

KL xx


----------



## Winegum

Oh Scaralooloo,   I'm so sorry honey, I'm thinking of you        I really hope you respond to the injections well - what are they giving you?

Ladies - I seem to be constantly reflecting on just how extremely sad our situations are   Maybe that's why I haven't posted much lately, I don't know.  I guess I'm not feeling very social generally.  I'm usually a "glass half full" person, but lately I have been floored by what we are all going through and living with.  It seems each BFN, while a terrible personal blow, is a blow to us all.  It's funny how the mood on the board changes, but at the moment there is a definite mood of raw sadness - I expect we'll bounce back, but until then, all I can offer is more hugs.

Hang on in there Beanie sweetpea  

Loads of love to you all
Winegum xxx


----------



## commutergirl

ladies!

I have kept an eye on you all from Italy, but am struggling a bit to keep up with the news, so please forgive me if I am leaving people out.
Welcome to the newbies, and a big hug to those who had a BFN - *Sarah, Nellybee, Loopylisa, Fusciapink, Spirit2, Stressqueen*, big hugs coming your way.

*Sarah* -    Glad that you can go straight away into a new cycle.
As for the injections, they are really painless and foolproof. I read the instructions at least 20 times in spite of having been trained by the nurse, but if you set the right dose (which is very simple!) you should really try hard to get anything else wrong!

*Spirit2* - sorry about your BFN and your pain and discharge. I haven't had any particular symptoms. What did your doctor say? 
I know how sad it is when someone announces their pregnancy and you were thinking you were going to be the next one. You just want to scream how unfair it is. Just try not to see it as a race as this will add stress to stress.  

*Cat1608* - glad to hear that things are moving on!    for basting

*Meltowers* - dear, you have been through a lot recently! Hope your stepson gets better and you can move on to the next cycle soon.   

*Winegum* - I was thinking something similar recently. We all have very different personal stories, but we are all suffering about something that comes so natural to most people (as some of them love to point out in front of us...) and so we realise very well how precious a BFP is and how saddening a BFN is. 
However, let's be positive - when are you starting your next tx?   

*Beanie* - everything crossed!         

*Dixie* - hi, are you there? how are things? I was shocked in reading about the total lack of empathy and professionalism of your doctor  . Hope you are feeling better now.

Hello everybody else!

AFM - I was back from Italy yesterday. it was great to have a change of scenery! I spent a lot of time with my wonderful niece, and managed to forget about work.
On the other hand, something that plunged me into panic is that this summer we are invited to 3, maybe 4, maybe 5 weddings in Italy (in that two couples still haven't made any clear plans!). They are all close friends, and it would be difficult to leave any of them out; the point is that we still don't know if we are going to have any further treatment of whatever sort, but I have a feeling of suffocation in thinking that in the past we juggled with work commitments, and this time we might have to zigzag around weddings; I was hoping that the summer would be relaxed enough for us to choose what to do and when, and apparently this is not going to be the case!  Oh well - I can still hope that the two last-minute couples decide to postpone... 
And by the way, I haven't managed to tell my family what is going on. I didn't have the chance of a one-to-one chat with my mum. However, my parents will be visiting us in May, and I might have a better chance then.

Good night!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## loopylisa73

*Beanie*

            

Fingers and toes crossed for u hunnie

loopy

xx


----------



## Beanie3

BFN            just waiting for AF to come gotta phone hospital so as she arrives...not sure what to do next....


----------



## locket83

Hi Ladies,

Beanie, so so sorry hun, it really isn't fair all i can say is bug hugs and we're all here for you   xx

So sorry for all of you with BFN's too-fusciapink, sarah, spirt,scaraloo nellybee,stressqueen big hug to all of you too   

I feel so sad reading all of these bfn's i really do and i   that that things start to turn around on this board and see some bfp's in the v near future.

take care everyone

lots of love
locket xxx


----------



## bingbong

Hi everyone,

I haven't been reading this thread but from popping on now it looks like there has been lots of sad news   

So to give you all a bit of hope I just got a BFP on my third IUI. I am so happy and really hope that you all get your dream soon

bingbong x


----------



## locket83

Hi Bingbong
]
Yes unfortunately been a fair bit of sad news of late   but that is such great news for you, big congratulations to you! it is always so nice to hear BFP's from IUI as they sometimes seem like they are few and far between but every cloud as they say..  

Good luck for pregnany!, take care

locket xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello Ladies,

*Bingbong* - Congratulations that's great news for you  Hope the next 9 months go by smoothly and quickly. 

*Locket83* - How you doing hunni? You got anything nice planned for the weekend? 

*Beanie_1* - Oh babes I am so, so sorry for you I really am.  It's so hard isn't it to have to keep picking yourself up and finding a way to carry on. Be kind to yourself over the next few days and then hopefully at some point next week you can start thinking about the next step. Thinking of you lots 

*Loopylisa73* - Hope you're ok? 

*Commutergirl* - How lovely to hear from you and I'm so glad that you had a nice break in Italy  I can't believe you may have all those weddings to attend  cor blimey that's expensive and stressful! Fingers crossed a couple of them might get cancelled. It might be better to tell your mum when she comes over here anyway, that way you're in your own home and it might just be easier for you. I'm sure they will be very supportive of it all  As for making a decision about your next move on this difficult journey I think you're wise to take your time, that way you'll make the right decision eventually. Good luck with it all and I hope you'll pop on here every now and then to say hello...looks like I'll be here for a while longer 

*Winegum* - Hello sweetypie nice to hear from you. I'm sort of ok about it all I kinda knew that it wasn't ever going to work for me on Clomid, my body never really responded to it no matter what the dosage! Just wish I hadn't had to go through 3 cycles of it to please my clinic and for them to be satisfied. I'm very lucky to be getting another couple of goes at it though as I initially thought I would only ever get 3. I am just so tired at the moment, I think it's all starting to take it's toll on me physically and it doesn't help that I have so much on at work..typical  I know what you mean about living everyone's journey, it's hard because you know how painful it is when it doesn't work out so you can experience the pain that others go through every month. I do find it theraputic though being able to say whatevers on my mind and I like it if I can offer others advice and support I find it helps me get through it all. Hope you're ok? 

*Katie-Lou* - Hope you're ok hon? 

*Stressqueen * - Poor you! You would think you had enough to deal with at the moment  All the waiting is hard isn't it, when is your next tx? I'm sure DH is just having a bit of a panic attack about it all and maybe it's just his way of dealing with things I'm sure he doesn't mean it. Stay strong hunni and your FF are always here 

*Spirit2* - I'm so sorry petal 

*Fred73* - Good luck with your next cycle  

*AFM* - I'm in a state of shock I think about going straight into another cycle, for the past 3 I've always had to wait a month. Had my first scan this morning and we're good to go, so my nurse showed me how to do the injection and actually made me do it so she could see that I was doing it right....scary  or what!!! I managed to do it though so glad I've got over that hurdle. They've got me on Menopur 2 powders every second day and then my next scan is Wednesday. I then have these pessaries for after insemination, that should be fun  This is like a whole new journey for me and I feel like I'm right back at the beginning, I just hope that this time round my body responds better and then maybe I'll have some good news to share in the very near future  We can all dream...So glad it's the weekend, the next 4 weeks for me at work are a nightmare I'm travelling from one end of the country to the other as well as trying to fit in tx...oh well I like a challenge 

Have a lovely weekend ladies, thinking of you all always.
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## kezspace

Hi everyone, 

I am new to this, basically me and my DH have been ttc for 3 years and unexplained infertility.  We have just our first IUI and was a BFN!!!! I know some of you ladies have been through this time and time again but it came as a shocker as I really believed it would work for us - had two brilliant follies, responded well to the all drugs, lining perfect, sperm wash perfect even the Nurse was really encouraging. Anyways, I guess Im just looking for some stories of BFP's with unexplained IF to keep my hopes up! 

Kez


----------



## Beanie3

Thank you everyone for lovely messages...looks like AF on her way, got to phone hospital Monday so hopefully look at when to start DR for final IUI...which should be end of April/ beginning May ??...Had chat DH and he was honest about how he felt in which he is devastated and was not sure if he could watch me go through all this again...but we have decided yes we will, i explained that i need to know at least we tried....the tears are slowly drying up....

Kezspace - hello and welcome you have come to the right place, so sorry 1st IUI didn't work for you    everyone here are very lovely and supportive.

Sarah - wish you lots luck for your IUI


----------



## cat1608

Hi ladies

Beanie - sending you big hugs.

AFM - went for scan today and it looks asthough follicle has disappeared! Apparantly it is very unusual to happen and nurses were as confused as i am. Consultant has decided to carry on as lining still thickening and then scanning again on monday morning. So frustrated and had a couple of tears earlier. I had got myself at beginning of week psyched up for abandoning cycle today, and my hopes were raised on wednesday with my 13mm follicle and i was beginning to think i would get to insemination. Something tells me though i won't and the cycle will be abandoned - after spending nearly £650 on drugs alone!! Never mind hey?

As they say - worse things happen at sea.

Love and hugs to you all

Cat x


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi everyone

What has happened to all the good news Sooo unfair!!!

*Scaraloo* they had me on the menopur x2 every 2nd day then just missed day 7 and 9 on the 2nd round, just started injections third iui x3 caps every night for 8 days ....i am sooo bruised!
I hope this works for u tho anfet 1 go xxx 

AFM- i feel a little out of it really, feel again like it aint happening to me and suffering some headaches due to high dosage im on....BUT i dont care if i get a BFP after it all xxx

Love to one and all

Lisa x


----------



## Spirit2

I am so glad I can post on here cause every day on the tube and at work I feel like I am putting on a front and that I am the only one going through all this

I have had an awful day today. Two colleagues at work are pregnant and keep chatting excitedly about things which prompts me to go to the loo and have a good cry. Then my little sister who announced her news a few weeks back says that there is more to life than children (easy for her to say) and why don't we adopt (as if I can just shelve wanting my own and move on just like that).

I just don't seem to be able to look forward or focus on anything at the moment apart from the next hospital appointment. Every time I go to the hospital I promise myself that the next time will be for a really nice reason but it never is.

There seem to be so many BFNs on here. I thought IUI had better success rates than this but just seems really bad at the moment and it is so hard to try and stay positive and stress free for the next step. What success rates have you ladies actually been given? I think my hospital is about 25-30% but I guess it depends on a few factors.


----------



## joeyrella

sorry for all the BFNs ladies    

just wanted to say *Cat* don't give up just yet, my follicle also disappeared on my last cycle (was told its quite common, especially in women with PCOS, although i never heard of it happening to anyone else!) and i spent hours crying and stressing only for a new one to have started growing on my next scan. they upped my dose of injections, i had my insemination on day 21 and ended up with a BFP, so its not over until they tell you you definitely can't carry on. hope its better news on monday x


----------



## Winegum

Beanie honey, I'm so sorry for your BFN   Thinking about you loads and hope you are on the road to recovery, building up strength for another go


----------



## Winegum

I am in a rage - my pc just switched itself off, taking an hour's worth of post with it   The worst thing is, I foresaw it, but didn't save!  I will lick my wounds and be back over the weekend with personals and a catch up  
Bye for now
Love
Winegum


----------



## cat1608

Thank you Joeyrella - you've made me feel less of a freak!! LOL! Just   something will be there on monday!

Have a good weekend ladies

Cat xx


----------



## fred73

Hi Everyone

Beanie - big   to you and so sorry to see your news. I'm using my month off before next treatment to try and get back into the more positive frame of mind I had going into the first try so maybe you can do the same. Easier said than done I know 

Scaraloo - good luck with your treatment. Even though I chose to take a month off between treatments the time is going so slowly so good that you can move on especially with new injections and stuff as gives your mind something else to think about. Injections get better over time until you feel like a pro but the pessaries never got any better and was the only good thing about the BFN that I could stop using them!!

Spirit2 - Know what you mean about everyone around you not being aware of what you are going through. Was so busy thinking about it yesterday that missed a red light on a roundabout and nearly got taken out by another car. Driver was swearing at me and I just thought if you knew what was going through my head you would be a bit more understanding! I was told success rate was about 15% so not great but there are a lot of people it has worked for and trying to focus on them. I also use another site and someone on there just had BFP on 2nd attempt so it does happen. Difficult to keep positive but I keep reminding myself life could be worse. I have a friend with MS who suffers in pain a lot and will never even have the chance to try for children plus my brother had cancer 3 years ago at 25 and we are really lucky still to have him. Know it is not always easy to remember this when we are feeling down but I do try  

Cat - Good Luck with your scan on Monday. Someone else I was talking to had a similar experience with nothing happening and then all of a sudden the follicles went for it even though it was about 10 days later than expected!

Joeyrella and BingBong - thanks for the positive reminder as we all have bad days and good luck

All those who have had BFNs recently lots of   and try to relax and enjoy those few weeks before you get back on the merry-go-round again 

AFM - I reckon I have less than 2 weeks before my next cycle starts so trying to lose a bit more weight and be healthy. Didn't work over Easter and put on 4 pounds so desparate to lose that and some more. Being punished this weekend with the Masters golf by DH so will probably be on here a lot trying to escape. Feel he should at least be allowed the remote for a few days a year 

Good weekend to all and hope all those I have missed are doing ok.
Take care x x


----------



## Spirit2

I understand what you mean but I have just lost my Dear Dad so am feeling so devastated about this. In fact I was having my first IUI when he was rushed into hospital. Afterwards I prayed and said I don't care if you don't give me a baby but please let me Dad pull through and be okay. And just to add to my tears (cause that is all I seem to do at the moment) in the waiting room they had a radio and the song Dance with my Father (have a look at the lyrics) playing so I can barely think straight at the moment.


----------



## marshy

hi lady's not been on for a bit had my sister and kids up so have been supper busy.

Beanie- sooooo sorry bab bet your at ya wits end  you have a good old cry even if that's for a few days, what is next for you, are you doing an 3rd? am here if you need to chat keep you chin up "If things did not shine for you today, always remember...tomorrow will be another day and the Sun will shine again."       

me OFT 19-04-10 OH keeps asking me if I feel prega, how many time to I have to tell him I don't know what is feels like!!!  men but bless him. I have not tested yet, that must be a first for me, normally do about 5 a day   I feel surprising happy (must google that might be a sign!!!  lol) the scary thing is that I would have done a year ago. when I look back at last two years I must have been so ill TTC has been the hardest thing I have had to deal with, and I have been through a lot in my life. all of us are very special lady's one day it will work us and god will that be a special day. lots of luck to us all in the 2WW and those that are staring again.


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Sarah - injections arnt to bad, pesseries bit messy lol....wishing you all the best sweetie for this one  

Loopylisa - gosh that's quite alot, suppose its going make you dizzy i was on 75 and that gave me headachs

Cat - good luck for scan on monday   

Winegum - thank you, hope you are ok hunni   

Spirit - Massive hug for you sweetie    

Fred - wishing you all the best for your next cycle hunni    

Marshy - yep we are going to do our final IUI, but that wont be till end may as i have to down regulate, which i will start end april hopefully...sending you lots positive vibes for BFP    

Commutergirl - good that you had lovely break, crikey that is alot of weedings to attend 

Locket - how are you

Big appologies to anyone i have missed, brain all over the place    


AFM - AF is making herself known, so phone the hospital monday to sort meds for DR for our last IUI, spending the weekend haveing some us time and eating, drinking things i shouldn't lol..still have few tears but slowly easing off....


----------



## loopylisa73

*Beanie-* Hi How are you feeling??
Take the weekend and turn it into BIG me time... so hard just to keep going again right? 
So you are going to wait till May for next one, fingers crossed 

AFM- Yes 3x 75 is a lot (more than IVF ladies have sometimes)and suffering , boy i am crying and sleeping all over the place. Still think its too soon after the last one but DH says it will all be fine...? 

Can i ask a real silly question why pessaries? i havent been given them or anything just needles does any1 know why??

Loopy
xx


----------



## Beanie3

Loopylisa - oh yes having some me time DH just treated me to some new clothes hehe and just bout head out for a lovely walk starting to feel bit more positive but taking it day at a time...have to wait until may due to having to Down Regulate from day 19 of my cycle which will be 28th April....Ahhh the pessaries, the one's i have Cyclogest (progesterone 400mg) twice a day apparently help supports the lining...but it does give similar symptoms to AF but also can stop AF from appearing....Maybe ask your consultant about them...

Beanie xx


----------



## loopylisa73

*Beanie-* I guess thats why i dont have them..... she was very impressed with the lining lol just not how many eggs were being produced.

Just wandered into town bought some new clothes, will go and mow the lawn before going to work at 7pm.

How much is too much to do and is that before insem or just after it

Love and Hugs to all

Loopy xx


----------



## fusciapink

Hi

Beanie - so sorry to hear a BFN 

Loopylisa - I was also given pessaries, cyclogest, 2 times a day. I have 15 days worth starting the day after basting. I'd definitely enquire about them, as I also heard they support the lining and help with PMT, which should mean they help reduce anxiety leading up to the OTD. Must also point out the side effects though! Mine were bloatedness, windy (tmi!) and had stomach twinges (thought they were positive signs but I was wrong). My AF also didn't arrive till the day after my OTD so whether the pessaries delayed it I don't know. Think everyone may be different on that one as some people seem to get the AF before their OTD.

Spirit - So sorry to hear about your dad. It does put things into perspective. 

Fred/Spirit - Agree that it's difficult being around people who don't know what you're going through. I am so glad I found this website so I can talk to people who understand what I'm going through. The support and advice is invaluable. I have only told a few people, my parents, sister, best friend and my boss (hoping that she'll be a bit more sympathetic when I'm having 'off' days - I find it so difficult to focus at work)

AFM -  I have just started my injections again, scan on 19th. We have decided to go for 3rd IUI if this doesn't work. We get 3 free tx. Our IVF consultation isn't till June so we may as well. We have to pay for IVF because of my old age  . 

Hopefully we'll get some BFPs in the next few weeks to pick us up a bit and give us some hope. Joeyrella and Bingbong  -any tips on getting a BFP? Does anyone do much exercise? I normally go to the gym, but I'm paranoid about doing to much after 'basting'. I know I probably sound stupid for being so paraoid but I'd be grateful for any advice on exercise as I feel like a slob at the moment!


----------



## Winegum

Hello lovely girls 

*Fusciapink* Hi, how are you? Good luck for this cycle  It's a bit of a bummer that you don't get any free IVFs from your PCT, but I'm hopeful that you won'r need one.  You asked about exercise - I have taken it easy for the couple of days after basting, but the nurses at my clinic urge me to resume all normal activity. I only swim and run once a week, but I find it is good for my soul, so I would say, just listen to your body and if you feel like doing it then do it.

*Loopylisa* Hi sweetie - glad to see you are in good spirits. The pessaries don't sound fun do they? I don't have them either. It seems to depend which drug regimes clinics use. I asked a nurse at my clinic and she said they provide "luteal" support - instead of pessaries, I get a top up of HSG a week after trigger. All the best for this cycle honey  BTW, why do you have to go to work at 7pm? I mean, what do you do?

*Beanie* Hi honey, glad to see you are bouncing back and being good to yourself. I hope you are able to get everything sorted out tomorrow for your next one. Really hoping this is THE one. Which clinic are you at btw? You are right about taking all your goes and trying your hardest. I was very tempted to go straight to IVF after my second IUI failed but it makes sense to take advantage of every opportunity given to us, even though each time it is so hard in every way. 

*Marshy* - hi, glad to see you are feeling happy - hope it's a sign 

*Spirit* - I'm so sorry to hear you lost your Dad recently - how devastating for the whole family. Thinking of you as you have a lot to cope with at the moment. Much has been written on this site about the "why don't you just adopt" comment so I won't start ranting about it now  The way people just come out with it is just another reminder of how they will never ever know what it is like to walk in our shoes, or sadly, even imagine it for one minute  I think you are doing the right thing just going from day to day at the moment - each step at a time. I hope you find all the support you need on here. 

*Cat1608* Sweetie, I'm sorry to hear your follies are all over the place but Joeyrella is right, it's not over until it's over. I responded very slowly last time but eventually went ahead. At one of my scans I had what appeared to be a big follie, which seemed to disappear when viewed from another angle. The nurse said sometimes lots of small ones close to each other can appear to be one big one. That was the case as at a later scan, it wasn't there. I know its very frustrating, but hang on in there - the only consolation is that it's much better to be like this tha to over-respond. I really hope you get an encouraging result on Monday. 

*Fred* I also try to keep a bit of perspective and tell myself it could be worse and try to enjoy the good things in my life.

*Kezspace* Welcome to the thread - I think your description of your first IUI could probably describe most of our first IUIs on here. I'm sorry your first one didn't work. There are constant reminders on here that people get pg on their 1st, 2nd, 3rd or 4th IUI, so although it is easy to write it off after the first failed attempt, we never know. I hope you find the support you need on here. 

*Scaralooloo* Hello lovely, I agree - it's empowering to be able to offer nuggets of advice and experience. I also know what you mean about the toll it takes. It can be very hard juggling a busy home and working life AND keeping your body mind and soul in the right state for dealing with all this. It's odd but in a way I find that the more I have on the better I cope - are you like that? How are you managing the injections? It feels much more proactive than taking a pill doesn't it? It's a bit tricky mixing solution and powder though! But after a couple of times, you feel like a pro. I'm with you all the way. 

*Bingbong*  I'm so pleased to hear your fabulous news - thanks for telling us. It is so good to hear success stories and I wish you a happy, healthy pregnancy.

*Locket* Hello sweetie - hope you are OK. 

*Commutergirl* Welcome back honey! It's like a breath of fresh air hearing from you, so glad you had a good break. Oh dear - your nice empty summer is now full - full of other people demanding your attention when all you want to do is put yourselves first - how typical! I'm sure you will find a way to get the best out of it and keep everyone happy, but don't forget to indeed put yourselves first. 

*Katie-lou* how are you feeling? Hope this week brings you good news 

*Stressqueen* hope you are feeling happier 

*Karenagain* Hi honey - hope basting goes well tomorrow 

*nataliew1986* Welcome to the thread honey. Are you still on course for insem on Wed? Good luck. Can't help about the bleeding, but I also inject into my stomach and hardly have any bruising/pain.

*kdb* You back yet? How was Sydney? Hope you had a fab holiday. Can't wait till you are back full time, we've all missed you  Tuesday nights are boring now with no OBEM to keep us entertained! I'm now watching The Wire on DVD - just finished season 2.

*Dixie* Hope you are OK sweetie - poor you, what an awful GP experience - it never ceases to amaze me how people who have IF problems are treated with no more sensitivity than someone with a broken toe. Why so quiet? Hope you are OK. 

*Nellybee* Hello, hope you are OK.

*lu28* Hi honey, I'm so sorry you have such sad and happy things going on at the same time. I can understand it must be hard to focus on the wedding when your treatment looms larger. I think you should just have a drink if you want one  I honestly don't think it will ruin your chances. 

*Blib* Hello sweetie - I could have written your post  You summed it up exactly. I have also doubted continuing with IUI. Whatever you decide will be the right decision for you and I wish you all the best 

*Meltowers* nice to hear from you sweetie - hope things have calmed down a bit for you 

Hello to everyone else - *Daisy10, Alfred, Mariemitchell, Karenj *and all you *lurkers* and anyone I've missed 

AFM, I had a lovely Easter weekend with my bro SIL and three month old nephew and Mum and Dad, saw some friends as well and didn't have to cook for 4 nights - result! AF came today so will be phoning the clinic tomorrow and hopefully going in for my scan as I'm off work. So, round number three here we come. I don't think I've bounced back as well as I did after failure number 1. I have felt very numb with PMA at zero, neither up nor down beat, just a bit subdued, tired, vulnerable and sad, for myself and all you lovely girls on here struggling away. I have decided to continue with all the treatments, even though I was very tempted to go straight to IVF as I am nearly 37  But I have to give it my best shot like Beanie said. I am viewing my next 2 IUIs as preparation for IVF rather than opportunities to get pg. I know, I know, I keep telling myself it _might_ happen......But I prefer being in denial and pretending it isn't happening  You all keep me sane though girls - thanks for all your support. 

Loads of love to you all
Winegum xxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Hey Winegum, false spirits atm but trying.......What is HSG i was never offered that? does it mean i didnt need it? My doc was nominated for the Pride of Mann ( shes excellent in her field ) she would have given me it if she thought id needed it right?
I work at a bank but work sat nites at the Royal Manx Legion ....its great for meeting ppl and it attempts to keep me sane after pressures in the banking world. I do the nite for me rather than the money, i love it x

Congrats *bingbong* ...thanx for the amazing news bout time really, sorry i havent posted that before now...x

*Beanie* How you doing hun Probably same as me...wtf didnt it work AGAIN why me why !! answer is because believe it or not, we can cope ( apparently) would have liked a blow out , gone out got leathered BUT they started me again straight away....Let loose do something mad you deserve it xxx  

Welcome *Kezspace* we are all here doing the same as you trying crying waiting.....but we all do it together !! 

*Scaraloo* How are you getting on with the menopur hun? i was flicking the air bubbles out tonight and flicked the needle clean off!!!! It was like a javelin, DH had to do a commando roll to get outta the way! hope your fairing better than that !!! xx 

Hi to everyone else good luck to those who are on 2ww and for those waiting again for a turn on the IUI roundabout

AFM
Well huge amounts of Menopur everyday scan tuesday, basting again thursday ( if all ok) i am ok with this i think if it doesnt work, (yeah right) i am expecting it this time....shes not really optomistic but said theres always hope so, at least i know we will discuss IVF next visit which may be better for me with donor eggs xxx

Take care cos i care Ladies

Loopy

x


----------



## Winegum

*Loops* - HSG  sorry, I meant HCG - it's the hormone in the trigger shot, mine is Pregnyl. I do 10,000 iu on trigger day and then 5000 a week later - no pessaries. I don't think any approach is better than the other, it's probably down to the personal pref of the cons - I'm sure yours is looking after you - great that you can go straight ahead, especially after you were waiting and waiting 
x


----------



## marshy

Winegum- hi bab, sorry for your BFN god how do you cope? I nearly had a break down on my first IUI BFN suppose the first is always the hardest.. its good that you can start again so soon even though the month off is a good time to let go and get well drunk, must say it didn't help at all when i done it  well half bottle of vodka, 3 pints of beer and god knows wot else, all washed down with a 9 hour shift the next day!!!!! I hope Jessops will let me carry on with the IUI until an IVF cycle, they said only two cycle of IUI then move on to IVF I have 3 IUI left, look at me being miss negative    when having such a poss day yesterday. fingers crossed for you this month bab xxxxx         

Kezspace- hi bab really really know how you feel I was crying lots most days then getting made, every where I went there was new baby's even every advert was about baby's  do you have to wait a month before you can start again? xxxxx


----------



## loopylisa73

*Winegum* I got ya, i have Pregnyl too on trigger day ....but nothing after that... i will ask tomorrow xxx

Loops

xx


----------



## Alicat30

Hi, newbie here. Been lurking for a couple of weeks and finally decided to join and post. Really moved by the stories on here - gives me hope. Just come through 2nd failed IUI cycle (same sex relationship) and have really struggled to cope with everything. Kept bursting into tears randomly during the weekend. We're only at the start of our journey, probably, so why do I find it so hard to pick myself up again? DP and I had agreed not to tell anyone else but our parents and her sister about starting TX but it's so hard not to talk about it. Feel like I have nothing else to say apart from TTC at times! Anyway, I'll be checking in regularly here and best of luck to all of you. 

Random question by the way: did any of you find it took ages for AF to start after IUI? Don't know what the F is going on with me. Cycle #1 AF started just 8 DPO. This time it didn't so I was really hopeful but did urine test at clinic 14 DPO and have done 2 more since on day 15 and 17 (don't know why, just still hopeful I suppose but has just made everything harder I think) and STILL no AF. Why, why, why?! Just want to get started again but can't. Clinic don't seem bothered and just said to come in at the end of the week for a blood test if still no AF. Is this normal?

Looking forward to chatting to you all. Have a good day!

Ali


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone 

Alicat30 - welcome and hello, i can't really help as both time's my AF arrived 3 days after stopping the pesseries, but one the other lovely ladies on here maybe able to help... Have few days hunni to yourself and dp   

Sarah - hope the injections are going ok  

Loopylisa - Ouch for DH lol, Keeping my fingers crossed for you and basting this week   

Cat1608 - Have been hoping for you    that your follies show themselves this week sweetie   

Winegum - Hope you get your scan this week and you can get started, so hard to decide what to do, had that very chat with hospital today....I'm at St Micheals in Bristol

Fusciapink - Good you can get started again, wishing you all the best for this cycle  

Spirit - I am so sorry to hear about your dad, good that you are taking it one day at a time   

Fred - how are you


Hello to all the other lovely ladies here Commutergirl, Kdb, Daisy10, Alfred, Mariemitchelle, Locket, Marshy, Katielou, Karenagain, nellybee, Blib, appologies to anyone i have missed

Sending everyone lots positive vibes          

Afm- spoke to the hospital today and we decided going to DR from this AF so  will start DR on the 28th April with 1st baseline test 12th May, but been asked to make an appointment with consultant when i go in for baseline, so that will be in june and the nurse said hopefully it will be for scan (on that IUI will work) or to discuss were we go next if the IUI has not work... Trying to get my PMA up for this last go...


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Just a quick one from me today as want to escape from the office and enjoy a little bit of sunshine  

Spirit - really sorry about your dad and feel terrible about what I said now about getting things in perspective. It does not come much closer than that and really can think of no words to make it better. Lots of     and just one day at a time I guess

Beanie - things going ok and as only about 10 days away from AF I am starting to look forward to going to the clinic again! Bit sad really considering it is never the most dignified experience but just hope I still feel like that 3 more treatments down the line   Pleased to see you are also moving forward and sure you will be more positive by the time you start again 

Winegum - reading your post was what I was going to write last week but thought I should be more positive but you are so right. I have been looking at my IUI's as passing the time until I start IVF and having to pay for them all makes this not a cheap way to pass time  . I am hopeful that it will work but a friend of mine has just had a BFP from her first IVF so just keep thinking that will work for me too. I hope the IUI works first but I think after you get your first BFN it is hard to get your hopes up as high again.

Fusciapink - wishing you 3rd time lucky  

 for everyone who needs them plus plenty of   as that is what we all need to keep us sane!!

Take care all and have a good evening x x


----------



## Winegum

Hi *Marshy* - sorry, you asked me how I coped with BFN #2 a while back and I didn't reply. I also took my first failure pretty hard with floods of tears but I bounced back pretty quickly because I was straight onto the next one. I think it was because it had been a while since I stopped Clomid, so I was feeling positive about taking the next step to "proper" treatment and although in one way I wasn't expecting it to work, I was also thinking that this _might_ be my time, and how amazing it would be if it was - you can't avoid it can you? I mean, hopefully, one day it WILL be my time, and it WILL be amazing! On the second round it was agonising waiting for AF (I hate testing, so had decided to test 1 day past OTD). AF came right at the end of OTD and I just took it on the chin. I was quite surprised that I didn't have a meltdown but I was also pleased with myself because all through that day I had been flitting between imagining myself pg, announcing it, etc etc and telling myself to stop being stupid, but I actually believed it to be possible - a big step for me cause usually I just can't see it. Thanks for your vibes, I send lots to you too    when is your OTD again?

*Loops* Do you work behind the bar on Sat nights?

*Alicat30* Hi honey, welcome to the thread, I hope you will find this a supportive place, I know I couldn't cope without it. I'm sorry to hear about your second BFN - snap! It's a bummer isn't it, but onwards we go. I found things very difficult at the beginning of our journey - coming to terms with IF is incredibly hard - it took me a long time to actually dare to say the word infertility, so don't beat yourself up about finding things tough - you WILL get through it an bounce back. What do you plan to do next? Were here to support you whatever you decide.  I can't really help about AF - both times I have started AF on 16 dpIUI.

*Beanie* Glad you are getting ready for IUI number 3. It's good to keep going and have something to focus on isn't it. Can I ask why you start down-regging before you get AF? I'm only curious. 

*xmasbaby* Are you back yet - did you have a lovely time? Tell me all about it.

*Fred* I think that I was expecting quite a lot from IUI but actually, in reality, it is not that much different from taking Clomid, which I did for many months. Yes - Ok, it's a bit better, but it is not diagnostic and there are still so many questions left unanswered - IVF on the other hand tells you so much more. In one of my early consultations my consultant said that a sperm analysis is just a beauty contest for sperm, in that they might look great but it's not until you get to IVF that you can see if they actually do anything. Since he said that I'm convinced that my DHs sperm look great but don't do anything! My one friend who had IF problems, unexplained, had her first IVF with about 12 eggs collected but NONE fertilised - can you imagine? So I guess her dh's sperm looked great but.....They went on to have success with ICSI. I'm trying to look at the bigger picture at the moment rather than a kind of linear progression - It is so random that you never know which treatment will work but it's very hard not to get discouraged by successive failures.

I hope everyone's had a good day - I need to buy some summer clothes, shave my legs, paint my toes...can't believe this nice weather. I had my baseline scan today and collected my meds, all good to go, so I'm just off to do my injections. My dose of FSH has gone up so I'm cautiously optimistic that I might manage more than one follie this time 

Bye for now lovelies 
Winegum xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Winegum -i think its because i never had regular cycle, my cycle can go from 20 days apart to 30 to having a period twice a month...so by DR they are taking control of my cycle...i will take a tablet for 7 days which will force me to have bleed to ensure my lining is thin enough and then i start sniffing burselin 5 times a day, been told its putting you on a mini menapause lol, but also they are doing my 1st baseline scan 2 days earlier than normal so my IUI dosent fall on the BH at end May lol..So sat is day 1 of my cyle start tablets day 19 then sniffing day 21...so if all goes to plan day of 1st scan should be day 6 of my cycle....Whole thing confuses me lol

Glad scan went well and you can get started      

Beanie xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Yeah *Winegum* behind the bar on a sat nite...! get the socialising bit without the hangover hehe
I used to run a bar in Liverpool so this was easy compared to that.
Keeps me outta mischief ... DH wouldnt agree
What is ICSI??

*Alicat* welcome hunnie, glad you finally popped in....i was the same reading but i did it and soo glad i did x

*Beanie* Our time will come , thanx for  but right back at ya  

Well scan at 1.30 tomorrow i just have this feeling of needing to get it done so we can move on.... Does that sound selfish?? i am grateful for all the help im getting but deep down i know the Doc was right as in this wont help me, sad but she reckons donor eggs will be my best option but cant do that till 3 IUIs are done! An after all shes the boss!

Well time for me to relax now.... chill before stress day tomorrow...

Love

Loopy xxx


----------



## cat1608

hi Ladies

Thank you for all your kind messages of support since last scan.

Today has been a bit of a rollercoaster for me. Went for scan and right ovary showed few little follies all under 10mm and when they eventually found left ovary (hides behind womb and bloody painful to find it!!) nothing there. So they decided to do a blood test to check my Oestrogil (i'm sure that's what she said - defo not oestrogen) levels but the nurse said doesn't look asthough anything happening so will be abandoning cycle. So I had alot of tears after but decided it's my first cycle and so a long shot anything would happen anyway.

Hospital rang this afternoon - results of my blood test show I have high levels of above which would suggest that there is something definitely happening. Maybe the follicle is hiding somewhere? Goodness only knows where!! So, they've asked me to go back tomorrow at 1pm when a Doctor is going to scan me and see what is happening.

Trying not to get my hopes up as I've only just got head around fact this cycle has failed and not sure I can handle another disappointment.

Sorry for no personals tonite - feel shattered.

Love and hugs to you all

Cat xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Cat - sending you lots positive vibes for tommorrow sweetie   ....make sure you get some rest hunni


----------



## cat1608

Thank you Beanie   xx


----------



## loopylisa73

*Cat* all the  i can muster are on there way hope tomorrow goes well and a great big follie waves at the scanner!!!

xxxx


----------



## Alicat30

Good luck for tomorrow *Cat*  - Do they get you to mark the size on a sheet too? Like knots and crosses!


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days, everything a bit manic in my world and just about keeping my head above water. Think I may have to admit I have taken on a bit too much 

*Cat * - I wish you all the best for your scan today, I hope that those naughty follies come out of their hiding place for you! 

*Loopylisa* - You're a busy bee as well, bar jobs as well as week jobs, don't you get tired?!?!? I completely understand how you must be feeling but there's always hope and who knows maybe this final IUI will work. Fingers crossed eh? Hope the scan went well today  You did make me laugh with your story about your injection  thankfully nothing like that has happened to me yet but I did think DH was going to pass out when he watched me do it on Sunday night 

*Winegum * - Oooooooh we're pretty much cycle buddies how exciting  Let's hope we both get more than one follie this time round. When do they next scan you? I know what you mean about getting your body ready for the summer, I had a bikini wax today  ouch and I was thinking I really need to treat myself to a pedicure and make my dried up winter feet look all pretty again. How's work, you been busy? 

*Fred73* - Stay hopeful, there has been quite a few ladies on this thread who have been succesful from IUI so it does work. I now how hard it is to pick yourself up from a BFN but I always try to remember to hold onto some hope that one day it'll be my turn. It sucks that you have to pay for them all though, have you not been offered anything on the NHS? I know PCTs all over the country vary so dramatically on what they offer people. I only get 1 IVF on the NHS whereas other people get 3, seems terribly unfair doesn't it! Stay strong honeypie 

*Beanie_1* - Hi babes, how you doing? Hope you're feeling a bit brighter about everything, hard though isn't it. It won't be long until the next IUI so get yourself nice and strong for then and hopefully this will be the one that works  Sending you lots of positive vibes and hugs            

*Alicat30* - Hello and welcome to this lovely thread, you've found a great place here. I've been on here since last November and I have found so much support and comfort from the other ladies. This journey takes over you life and it's so hard to be able to focus on other things, so I know exactly how you feel hunni. The only advice I can give is to try and be kind to yourself and don't give yourself a hard time when things don't work out. And remember we're always here to chat to when you're finding things hard or if you just want to chat about...anything  My AF is all over the place since I've started tx but I also suffer from PCOS but I think it's quite common so try not to worry about it too much. You're clinic should monitor you. Stay strong 

*Marshy* - How's things with you hun? You bearing up ok? 

*Fusciapink * - How you doing hunni? I'm terrible with exercise, should do much more than I do but I am just so tired at the moment what with my work and tx. Might try and start swimming again now the weather has got a bit better. I think you just have to listen to your body and do things in moderation. 

*Spirit2* - I am so sorry to hear about your dad  You have got so much to deal with at the moment. Big hug coming your way  

*Commutergirl* - How you doing honeypie? What you been up to?

*Xmasbaby * - Did you have a nice time in Turkey? Are you all lovely and relaxed? 

*Kdb * - Hiya hun, how's things with you? Are you back from your travels?

Hope I haven't missed anyone, sorry if I have but I really did try to catch up with everyone 

*AFM * - Well injections are going ok, 3rd one tonight. It's quite difficult isn't it, getting the liquid into the syringe. It took me ages on Sunday. Feeling a bit bloated and tired but apart from that everything seems ok. Have my 2nd scan in the morning so we'll see if any magic has happened. The I have to jump on a train straight away down to Cornwall with work  not back until Friday.

BIG love to you all,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone

Hope you are all having good start to the week...sorry no personnals at the mo....just need get how i am feeling out in the open...

Went to the hospital today to collect next lot meds ready for IUI and i am now questioning if i can do this all again..stupid to think like this i know...but just going through what i got and got to start tablets on day 19 cycle for 7 days to force bleed (tmi i know)
then start sniffing buserelin 6 times a day from day 21...the all going well daily injections again from 12th May along with the sniffing...feel like a walking drug cabinet along with the supplements i'm taking lol...Dh feeling frustrated by it purly as there is nothing he can do except watch me do all this and it's breaking his heart that i have to do all this as he hates to see me feeling so down about it all...just want to feel normal just for one day...Whats frustrating me the most there are folks going through alot worse than me but still cant help feeling this way and think it is wrong and selfish of me..arrrgggghhhh.....

Sorry again for me post but just had to get it out...will be back for personnals bit later once head in right place again and given myself kick up the bottom for being so silly...


----------



## Alicat30

Hey *beanie * I'm so sorry you're feeling like this. It's crap isn't it? Don't worry at all about sounding selfish or whatever. You're on a lot of drugs - I've only been doing Clomid and Gonal-F (and Ovitrelle) and I've found that enough of a pain. I hope you feel better later on I had a massive argument with DP last night because she thinks I don't listen to or value anything she says and she thinks TTC is taking over our lives. I said I thought that was inevitable, she said she felt she was spending all her time helping me to get some perspective...it didn't end prettily! This is after only 2 IUIs so I can only imagine what you and others have gone through! But speaking again now! I'm going to see a counsellor attached to our clinic tomorrow and get a blood test cos I STILL haven't had AF yet arrghh! Feels a bit self-indulgent about the counsellor but I think it will help. Take care tonight. Ali


----------



## Scaralooloo

Beanie_1 - Oh babes I'm sorry you're feeling so low. It's completely understandable this is probably one of the most difficult and challenging things you will ever have to go through in your life so it's inevitable that you're going to feel like this. Could you bear to take a break from it all, just to give yourself time to rest and feel like yourself again? If you can then maybe you should? But I know what you mean about just wanting to get on with it. Do something nice for yourself, book a massage or a facial or pedicure or something. Thinking of you honey and don't ever think you're being selfish because you're absolutely NOT. Big hugs honeybee   

Alicat30 - I've been seeing a counsellor and it's helped me loads, it's definately worth it and it's wonderful being able to talk to someone for a whole hour about whatever you want. Go for it girl  

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## loopylisa73

*Beanie* I just need to say whether you feel selfish or not thats not how we all see it... all of us at one point or another have ranted at how unfair all of this is on us, so you go girl. It was you told me the same thing so now i wanna send a  and a dont be too hard on yourself hunnie xxx

*Scaraloo* Yeah 9-5 5 days a week, 9-2 sat day and sat nites 7-1am.
I do get tired but thats due to since forever only getting 3-5 hours sleep most nights! Once every 4 months or so i get too tired and sleep for 10 hours straight..! always been like that its insane! . You will get more used to the injections hun took me ages then bam the javelin happened hehe im sure you will be fine x

*Winegum* How are you doin chick??

*Cat1608 * How did today go hunnie?  x

Hi everyone sorry not much personals as im going on a walk accross the Island so will catch up soon xx

AFM- scan went well ...i think, 2 follies at 15ml and 1 a little smaller all in left, but she couldnt find the right!!! So a boost again tonight trigger tomorrow night and basting friday 3.45pm. 

Love
Loopy

xx


----------



## amberboo

Hi,

Hope you are all as well as can be expected. Just a quick update, Yesterday was CD18 and I finally got a follie worth doing something with at 21mm I also had another in the right but it was only 15 and 2 in the left but they were only 10 and 13, took trigger last night and got basted today CD19. My 1st IUI after 2 cycles of ovulation induction. Clinic peed me right off by leaving me with a bladder about to burst for an hour and a half after my appointment time before calling me in, I was nearly crying with the fear of peeing myself. Overall  I was very dissapointed with the service but hey ho just gotta chill out and wait for the next 2 weeks to fly by LOL.

good luck ladies xx


----------



## RainbowMum

Sorry, I posted this in the 'questions' as well but just realised there was more 'action' in this thread 

Would you schedule an IUI for roughly 8 weeks before going on a Cruise with chances of very rough seas?

I will have some leftover annual leave to do one round of IUI at the end of the year but we already booked a holiday for 2011 which I don't really want to cancel, but what IF I get pregnant the first time?[No known infertility just 'lack of sperm' due to same sex relationship] 
What about the nausea? The previous 2 years the boat was hit by 24 hours of very rough seas, I didn't get nauseaous, just a bit queazy

But I don't really want to wait until afterwards, March/April 2011...


----------



## Winegum

Evening girls 

*Beanie* Thanks for explaining eveything honey - you do have an awful lot of things to remember to do. I just wondered why everyone's down-regging is so different. Yours seems to be particularly long - it's no wonder you get frustrated. Honey - you CAN and WILL do this - you are feeling overwhelmed by the enormity of it all, the length of time it takes and the toll it takes on you physically and emotionally. The last thing you should feel is selfish - you should feel entitled. Don't kick yourself up the bottom, go and get some chocolate or make yourself a cup of tea, curl up on the sofa in your favourite cardi and tell yourself how fabulous you are. 

*Loops* You are a busy bee aren't you? I can imagine the bar work is fun, and as you say, you get to socialise with everyone. I discovered much too late in life that it is actually more fun watching people getting drunk while knocking back the lime sodas and waking up with a beautifully clear head.  ICSI is intracytoplasmic sperm injection, a kind of IVF where they inject a single sperm into a single egg. It's used for mainly male factor I think. Btw did I miss your post with the javelin story or was it in a pm to Scaralooloo? Sounds funny!  You're ready again! That's come around quickly - hope all goes well on Fri - thinking of you 

*Cat1608* I'm so sorry this whole follie saga still isn't over, but glad to see you are still just about sane and hanging on in there. It seems pretty baffling but I hope the doc can find something that the nurse can't. Do you get scanned by specialist nurses? I think scanning is a bit of an art. Anyway, sounds to me like you are just responding very slowly but surely. It's encouraging that they aren't abandoning just yet - it really aint over til its over, it's just the waiting that is so agonising. I feel for you especially because you are going this alone. All the best for tomorrow. I really hope to see a happy ending sometime soon. 

*Scaralooloo* There you are cycle buddy! I've got used to your mid-Monday morning posts, missed you yesterday  Glad to see you still managed a mega post even though you are still up against it. You're coming down my neck of the woods tomorrow - where in Cornwall are you going? Will you have to work on the train or can you enjoy some enforced down-time and relax and chill out? My DH thought that the NHS IF treatment was nationwide and everyone got the same as us - he was ready to book a removal van when I told him if we lived in the next county we would get 2 IVFs! 3 is just incredibly generous, but it does leave you wondering why can't we all have as much as we need. I hope your scan goes well. I'm having my first one on Monday and if good to go, basting on Wed next week I suppose. Work is ticking along nicely thanks, but I'm all unsettled because one of my staff is leaving and I hate the whole process of recruitment and training so not looking forward to tackling that. I've been meaning to ask you if you are still going to counseling - I'm glad you are still finding it a help.

*Alicat* Sorry you had a row - it's so hard, but keep talking and reminding yourselves of what you want and why you are doing this.

*kdb* Where are you? *Dixie* you too?

*amberboo* Welcome to the 2ww! It's a shame about the bladder situation spoiling things. It's so disappointing when it goes like that 

*RainbowMum* Tough one, but I think I'd live in the moment, do it and worry about any side effects later, especially if it is important to you to do your IUI in annual leave.

Hello to everyone else 

Lots of love
Winegum
xxx


----------



## nataliew1986

hi all i had my 1st iui this morning and the results for my husbands sperm after it was washed there was 8 million and he scored a B which they said was good does anyone know is this good?. i am now getting very bad cramps is this normal if so how long will it last?
thanks


----------



## keirasmummy

Hi all, I'm pretty new to the site.. Im in the process of my first DIUI, possibility of PCOS.. I am on CD11 and I have been injecting Puregon daily since day 4..

I went to a scan today and there is one dominant follicle in my left ovary, she didn't give me a size.. The only numbers I saw on the screen were 16mm and 19mm :-S lol.. When I went for my appointment on CD4 I was told that the IUI would probably take place the coming Monday or Wednesday.. but after she scanned me she told me to take the trigger injection tonight for IUI on Friday!! 

I was wondering if one follicle is ok? Has anyone had a BFP with one main follicle? 

Thanks 


Good Luck to everyone wherever they are on the road of IF   

Gem xx


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hi everyone, Just checking in! Sorry its took so long but just been getting back to normal after my holiday! Lots of newbies so welcome everyone! Holiday was fantastic, just what Ii needed to prepare me for my 6th and final IUI. Wasn't really sure when I'd be starting as unsure of when af would appear, but she seems to be on her way, so hopefully before the end of the week I'll get a scan and start clomid. As at the doctor today about my thyroid, and it was good news. My tsh has came down from 5.57 to 3.5 in 8 weeks! Result! Hopefully it'll keep coming down and hit the recommended 1-2 for ttc! I'm a bit nervous about my last IUI as it means that IVF will defo be the next step! 

Can I just say to you girls who are struggling just now, after my 2nd IUI I was honestly going to give up as I was just such an emotional wreck, but I'm still here after 5 failed attempts and I've survived. Can't say its easy, but I know I've gave it every possible chance of achieving my dream and i think its true to say what doesn't kill you makes u stronger! After the initial few days downer after a bfn, I've came back fighting and hopefully it'll all pay off, and if it doesn't I know I've gave it my best shot. Good luck everyone, and I hope that doesn't sound patronising but I'm just trying to encourage you girls to stay strong and believe that it WILL happen. xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Gonna sound really stupid but can someone who has used pessaries please PM me xx


----------



## cat1608

Hi Ladies.

Sorry for going awol for a couple of days.

Thank you for all your positive thoughts and messages on here - lovely to know that there is so much support out there.

Had scans yesterday - was there for 2 hours whilst I was poked and prodded. Internal and external scans and at one point the Doctor thought she saw a couple of large follies on my left ovary but long story short, turned out to be a blood vessel! So still can't trace my left ovary - although definitely there. Unfortunately, cycle officially now abandoned  .

I know my Consultant said at initial appt that first cycle is very often to get drug levels right, so I was prepared and probably expecting it, but I feel very frustrated and also concerned as to why my follies didn't grow to the measurement they need. Am worried I will never get to the basting stage.

Got an appt to see Consultant on 29th and now got to wait for  .

Sorry for whinging ladies and for lack of personals.

Hope you are all well and sending you lots of  ,  ,   and   for all of you just about to baste and on your 2ww.

Love to you all

Cxx


----------



## loopylisa73

*Cat* Im so sorry hun... you dont need to be sorry we are all in the same boat and here for you to say what you want to

  

Love 'n' hugs

Loopy
x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello everyone

Thank you to you all for the lovely posts, its so lovely to know that its ok to feel this way    

Sarah - how are the injections going, hope you are well   

Winegum - hope this cycle going well  

Cat - big hug coming your way    you dont need to be sorry sweetie  

Keirasmummy - 16mm for follie good size, wishing you all the best for IUI

Xmasbaby - wishing all the best for IUI  

Nataliew1986 - wishing you all the best for 2ww   


Alicat - so sorry you and dp had row, hope you both had some us time together   

Big Hugs to everyone i have missed    

Afm - still a little down but getting through it, had most lovely chat with my boss yesterday, told me if i need anytime of or need to change shifts i have to tell him and he will sort it...he said been so worried about me as the last couple months i have been so tired and run down looking and knows how important this is to us...taken a massive amount pressure off me...onwards and upwards i will get my pma back


----------



## locket83

hi everyone

will come back and do personals (sneaking on at work) - 

feeling really emotional today- had a bad start with a drama with door keys this morn and now feel like i could burst into tears any minute, i was fine yesterday - did fall asleep at 9.30! unheard of for me, i'm just wondering if anyone else fealt like this on norethisterone - it's just a pill to bring on AF so i'm thinking i'm pretty pathetic if i'm feeling like this b4 even starting chlomid! 

hope everyone's ok 

locket xxx


----------



## katie-lou

Hey ladies

Just a quick one to say that I got another BFN today.  Feeling ok - knew it hadn't worked but now getting the point where i think it will never happen.  Got one more try of IUI then back to IVF again.  This IF is no fun.

KL x


----------



## mariemitchell

Hi Everyone 

Im sorry i have not been on for ages but dont want  to depress you all more than i am at the moment. 

Really struggling to cope with everything at the moment and I know how pathetic it is because it was my first time and probaly wasent going to work any way. 

Im so sorry for all the others who have had BFN'S it really is rubbish why us I just want to get on with the next round but the nurse said i got to wait a month till i get my next period before starting again which is really annoying. Does anyone know why this is as can see others just get strait back to it ? Im sooooooo sorry to rant but just had to get it out feel like im seriously going mad.


----------



## loopylisa73

So sorry *Katie-lou*  your right it is no fun at all x

*Mariemitchell* The way your feeling isnt pathetic at all! Been there too... Just wanted to say, the first time i had a BFN they made me wait a month.. but then when the 2nd BFN happened (af arrived) they had me in 3 days later? so straight into it that time. I comforted myself with the 'they know what there doing thought' use the time to get a better and stronger pma .. Take it easy hun xxx  

Love Loopy x


----------



## mariemitchell

Thanks Loopy xx


----------



## fred73

Hi everyone

Just a quick post as need to go home as told DH I was leaving work 20 mins ago so he is on his way. Might just be able to beat him still!!

Mariemitchell - don't worry about sharing how you feel. We all have our good and bad days and that is why it works having us all here to pick each other up. I spent the 1st week struggling to come to terms with BFN, 2nd week feeling more positive and pleased I took a months break to get my head and body back from the drugs and 3rd week desparate to start again!! Now into 4th week and bit calmer until a really close friend told me she was 10 weeks pregnant today. Bit emotional but will be positive again tomorrow. Massive rollercoaster is only way to describe it.

Katie - Lou - Sorry to hear about your BFN  

Loopylisa - just PM you if you need to ask about pessaries. Will try and log on later at home  

Beanie - glad to hear you are climbing back up. Hopefully we will get to stay on the high this time  

everyone else   as required.

Take care x x x


----------



## loopylisa73

*Mariemitchell* any time hunnie i am here to chat if you need, we all are xx pm me if you need to take it easy and dont beat urself up we all been there xxx 

*Gayle ( Fred )* i have inboxed you 

Loops

x


----------



## marshy

hi all,I just took a test and I am 10DPO IUI and it was   I feel so dissappointed now! 

Do you think I still might have a chance, because I have been having lots of symptons and just can't believe none of them are linked to being pregnant! I know it could be the presarys. have done so well not to test until today, it was only a cheep £1 shop one. hope am still in        

beaine- that's the way bab dust yourself off and try again (good old dentistry child)
Mariemitchell - the time will go fast un and you will be on round two  b4 ya know it xxxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi! Hope you don't mind me joining your chat?
DH and I soon to embark on DIUI, long story short, dh had failed vas rev, was planning to do IVf/ICSI as egg sharer then found I am a carrier for CF, tests on DH found he is also a carrier so as can't afford pgd will be using ds. Blood tests show I am CMV neg, is anoyone else CMV neg that went with a pos donor?

Look forward to getting to know you all, its nice to read some positives, soory to all those with BFN's, how I hope our day will come!

xx


----------



## marshy

HI again wot is her difference between DIUI and IUI thanks xx


----------



## Astral

Hi everyone, I'm new here!

We have had our first fertility appointment and waiting for a HSG (turned down the lap and dye and persuaded the consult to allow me to have a HSG instead!).. her diagnosis was we need IUI, but not until I've had the HSG to check my tubes.

We can have 4 rounds on the NHS and then maybe IVF, but she said she can only treat me until I am 40...but I was 39 in March and we havent started IUI yet and from what I understand of IUI you have to rest between cycles?

A frined of mine having ICSI in Norway said that IUI has a low success rate and as its expensive, alot of her friends on here at private clinics have been told to go straight to IVF if IUI fails?? I guess we will take the IUI offered though, as its free  

I dont know much about IUI other than it seems you have to take alot of drugs which sounds scary  

Hi to everyone,
Astral x


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi and welcome *Astral* I took all of the three IUI offered to me as there is heaps of PPL on here that have had BFP after 1st and 2nd IUI have failed, everyones different only you can decide what route you take and when, each IUI that fails hurts like hell(ive had 2 fail basting for 3rd time tomorrow) destroyed you BUT what doesnt kill you makes you stronger....each time i have had a more PMA...if it doesnt work then IVF is the next route but even more drugs on that so, what do you do??

were all here as we are in the same boat . When you finally get your chance im sure there will be someone at the same level as you to buddy with as that can be important (helped me)

Take it easy and i hope it happens soon for you

Loopy x


----------



## cat1608

Thank you girls for your support.

Loopy - good luck for basting tomorrow honey    

Ccc


----------



## Winegum

Evening girls 

*nataliew1986* I hope you have good 2ww and get your BFP  I can't help with the cramping, but I hope it has stopped and you are more comfortable now.

*keirasmummy* Hello and welcome. I remember that Joeyrella got a BFP recently with 1 follicle - it's true, it only takes one, and you never know this might be your one. If it isn't, then your clinic might increase your meds to try and get 2 or max 3 follies. I have had 2 failed IUIs with only 1 follie and I am now on a higher dose. Having said that, please don't fret about only having one - one is better than none  All the best for your basting tomorrow 

*xmasbaby* Welcome back, glad you had a lovely holiday and glad your tsh has gone down - great news. Thanks for your encouragement to continue - it is important to try and see the bigger picture and you are right about just struggling on and taking all your chances. I really hope you get your BFP soon honey - you deserve it, we all do. 

*Cat1608* Honey, I'm so sorry it's game over this time - it must be very hard, you've been living on the edge for so long. I hope you will pick yourself up and come back fighting and try to see this as an opportunity for learning about your response and to move forward. I hope you will have a good follow up apt and get some answers. Of course, you will get to the basting stage - I know it feels like you wont, but they will change your drugs and sort you out - don't forget, they want to get you to respond too. I'm thinking of you, but don't give up - you'll get there 

*beanie* I'm fine thanks, cycle going OK. I'm pleased you had an encouraging chat with your boss - it's amazing sometimes how a spontaneous conversation can have such an impact and I'm glad it's given you a lift and taken the pressure off. It's worth an awful lot to have his support - you must be a valued member of staff, also worth a lot 

*Locket* Sounds like Norithesterone is a prep for Clomid! My nurse said Norithesterone can give you premenstrual symptoms, so maybe it contributed to your mood today - you never know. I've just taken it for two weeks and didn't really notice any symptoms, though I'm sure Clomid made me into a moody witch, but again, you can never tell You just have to go with the flow, and for once, it's quite nice to have the hormone excuse to fall back on, especially when they are being completely manipulated by drugs!

*katie-lou* Sorry for your BFN sweetie - it's grim. I'm the first to think it will never happen for me too, but I just want to encourage you to keep going 

*Mariemitchell* Sorry you are feeling low - It's a shame you have to wait. I'm sure it's down to the clinics - have you pushed for going straight ahead? I think if they have a lot of patients they like to spread them out a bit so they don't get snowed under. I'm lucky in that I can go back to back if I want, but they had a month off at Christmas and easter which I was affected by. I actually had my IUI planning meeting at the beginning of November but have only just started my 3rd IUI in mid April. The waiting is the worst thing isn't it?

*Fred73* hello, hope you are OK

*Loopylisa*   for your basting

*Marshy* I'm sorry for your BFN - It's such a cruel twist that pg symptoms and af symptoms are the same  I ought to send the pee stick police round , but I'll be gentle with you   DIUI is IUI with donor sperm, plain IUI is with your dh sperm.

*auntie-kerry* hello and welcome - I'm sure some of the DIUI girlies can help you.

*Astral* Hi and welcome to the site - I hope your HSG gets you a good result and you can proceed with IUI straight away. When is your HSG? As you have a timing issue, I would get onto your clinic as soon as poss, speak to a nurse and find out firstly if you can do your IUIs back to back, raise your concerns about timing and then discuss a plan with her. You don't have to have a rest, some clinics like you to. Make them aware that you need to get all your NHS goes in before you are 40, and keep reminding them - you have to make them make you a priority. I think it's ridiculous that they are so inflexible and your 40th birthday is the cut off point with no wiggle room whatsoever. It just puts you under more stress. Good luck. 

Hello to everyone else - hope you are all having a good week and gearing up for the weekend.

Love from Winegum xxxx


----------



## Astral

Hi LoopyLisa, thanks for your encouragement! I guess some of us have to get lucky, otherwise the stats would be zero huh! Gosh, good luck for tommorow !!   

Winegum, thanks so much, we have been very on the ball all along (first saw the GP in January!) but you made an excellent point and thats a great idea, to discuss it with the nurse and make a plan. Plus yes, considering I am 39 gthey should be proactive. The nurse was fantastic, she promised to speak to the consultant on my behalf to persuade her to let me have the HSG (who had initially refused!) and she did. When the nurse called with the answer, she said she would put the request in to xray that day, so fingers crossed soon. But I will phone her tommorow to discuss and see when we can get started, thanks so much for making me see it from a different angle.

Astral x


----------



## fred73

Hi all

Managed to get back on for quick post before bed  

Marshy - Don't give up yet as think you have tested quite early as I was told by clinic at least 14 days and more likely 17 days after basting. Also read on another site this week that another lady ended up waiting 21 days for her BFP so keep  

Loopylisa - Forgot to put on your PM Good Luck for tomorrow. Hope all goes well and let me know how you get on with the dreaded pessaries    

Astral - Welcome. Unfortunately we get no treatment paid for as our PCT do not believe in paying and when they bring in their revised rules it will only be for under 35's so just too late for me!! Anyway we are paying but still decided to try IUI as suggested by the consultant as like loopy said it is less drug involved and less intrusive. Think it is best to try at least once to see how you respond to the drugs etc and then go from there.

Auntie Kerry - Welcome. We are also having DIUI and both me and our donor are CMV negative. It doesn't have to be negative but our clinic advised it was better though positive was not out of the question. Probably best to check with the clinic to see the downsides. 

Wingum - had a down day with a close friend telling me in tears that she was pregnant as she didn't want to upset me and my DH taking his bad day out on me! He's now apologised, fed me chocolate and the weekend is nearly here so will be more positive tomorrow   How's things with you?

Think that is all from me as still need to sort washing and get DH to stop working or fantasy footballing as I caught him doing earlier. When will they learn they can never get anything past us  

Good Night all and for all those I didn't get time to do personals, hope you ok.

x x x x


----------



## mariemitchell

Hi Winergum 

I asked the clinic about just starting strait away but she gave me some story that i have to wait a month because the period you get after iui is not a proper period  just a break trough bleed after all the drugs and you need to wait for your proper period to come before they can start again. Not really sure if thats right but hopefully wont have to wait to long now its just a bit annoying.  

Hope everyone is ok and you all have a lovely weekend. 
Loopy Lisa good lick for today xx


----------



## kdb

*Hi Marshy -* 10dpiui is way too soon to test, even with the most sensitive of pee sticks. Best to wait until at least 14dpiui and test again. My clinic's protocol is to test 16dpiui.

*Hi Astral -* it can be a tricky decision whether to try IUI before IVF or just go straight to IVF. Many of us on this thread have struggled with this! I gave IUI a go because I thought if I did IVF and it didn't work, would I always regret not having tried IUI as well. Unfortunately I didn't respond well on my first IUI attempt and then got a cyst which delayed everything by a few months so DH and I have decided to move to IVF now (even though my PCT would fund up to 6 IUIs).

If your PCT funds IVF then you should check what their policy is in terms of age. You might have to start IVF (or at least have your IVF funding approved) before your 40th birthday, but in theory this should still give you time for three IUI cycles. (Success rates decline after three attempts.) As Winegum says, some clinics insist on a month's break between IUI cycles, others do them back-to-back.

Hi Winegum, Sarah, Lisa, Beanie    

Hi and welcome to all the new girls - this is a great thread - good luck with your tx


----------



## marshy

Winegum- thanks for going easy on me is should send the    round myself was saying to myself whilst i was doing the test that I am being crazy really thought AF would be hear this morning but not stay away please!  how are you doing on your cycle? xxx

fred73- whish you look for your cycle in May, I have found my second a lot easer than my first apart from yesterday  but that was the first moment I have had, have been pretty positive and it has gone very fast second time round. I think its because I have not spent hours googling BFP with IUI sending lots of    

loopylisa73- hi ya bab hows things with the pessaries they are hard work! especially the PG symptoms they give you, I have to go up a bra size when i am on them, DP don't complain  lots of    

cat1608- really sorry for your first cycle how frustrating  are you starting again?    

locket83- Hi ya bab its so emotional  TTC it on our minds 24-7 do you start your IUI when AF arrives? well lets hope she comes fast    xxxxxxx

will do some more personal  later, it takes me a very long time to post as I am dyslexic, really rubbish at spelling and slow at typing. I have my mom and dad staying tonight so have to clean the house hope AF stays away, and I will stay away from testing early. wellocme newbies I will post to you soon this is a fab support, I feel that's why my second cycle as gone so fast with the lost of postaive support form the fantastic lady's on here.                Just realised  that i put this post in the wrong section


----------



## marshy

Think I am going mad can't think straight, or do any cleaning have gone round room to room just making a mess even can't post properly


----------



## keirasmummy

Hiya everyone and thanks for the support.. I'm officially PUPO!! 

I had my basting today.. I was told the sample had a count of 18 million and a motility of 61% :-S doesn't sound amazing but only takes one  

Feeling quite positive tonight, and very excited, although don't know don't know how I'm going to manage the next 2 weeks lol!

Any advice on what to do/not to do during 2ww??

Good Luck to Everyone       

Gemma xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Thanx for all the posts and for good wishes....
Basting happened.! OMG where did this pain comefrom?
It never happened like this Jeez DH thought i was gonna faint earlier said i went grey....

Soo different this time round, gonna go back to bed now , personals tomorrow, sorry 

Loopy xx


----------



## rungirl

Hi Everyone,

Hope you don't mind me joining  its very busy here.
We are booked for our 4th IUI in June, fingers crossed this is the one that sticks.
I'm got mixed emotions about doing this again, yes, i'm very excited and can't wait to go again, but also really nervous.
Sorry for lack of personal, i do recongnise a few names from other threads, "Hi".

Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxxx


----------



## kdb

Hey, RG - welcome back sweetpea - but I presume this means you had some sad news after your BFP?    Did you have tests, etc done?  Good to hear you're sounding positive though   I'm not doing IUI anymore but keep checking this thread to follow some of the girls' stories. xoxo


----------



## marshy

HI all scary moment over, head seems much better today, no AF this morning  didn't want to get up as thought she was defo going to be there  as I am due today please stay away   test day Monday. am off to work today so that will keep my mind off it. hope everyone is ok today lots of             to us all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## rungirl

Hi Kdb - yes, unfortunately little bean didn't progress further then 7 weeks and miscarried, very sad especially as we'd thought third time lucky!!!  Had more tests and all came back normal, humphfff...to this unexplained  Yes, feeling positive but have had lots of lows, but nice to have new dates to start treatment again.  How are you, hun?  Have you moved on to ivf??  or are you in NZ

Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxxx


----------



## kdb

Oh RG, I am sorry  Must be mixed emotions about the test results - good news that there isn't a serious problem, yet frustrating that there's no diagnosis or 'issue' to treat. As you say, having a date to look ahead to can help with the PMA. Has your clinic suggested aspirin at all? Or Vitamin E? (can work the same way as aspirin but must be natural Vit E (d-alpha not dl-alpha) http://www.marilynglenville.com/general/miscarriage.htm )

Me, I got back from NZ a week ago... had the best time ever; it was wonderful in lots of ways. Finding it quite hard re-adjusting to being back in London... where was this ash cloud a week ago?! Wouldn't have minded getting stranded on the other side of the world! Re; tx we are in the midst of changing clinics and will be doing IVF next - hopefully in June. Looking forward to it in a strange sort of way... feeling quite calm (for now).

Wishing you and DH all the luck in the world this time.  Will keep an eye out for your posts 
xoxo

/links


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

just a quick one; I had started a long reply about a week ago, but then it got stale and I thought it wouldn't be a good idea to post it. I have had a very busy couple of weeks, with my father in law here to help us with some works at home (fortunately he left before the ash cloud!) and a joiner coming to fit new bookcases. So most of my free time (not much as I have a deadline at work in early May) went into cleaning and tidying up. The final step will be this week, when we'll have a delivery of a shipment of most of our belongings from Italy. My next post might be written from the top of a packing crate!  
I'll hopefully be back very soon - sorry I am not doing any personals, but I just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you all rather than disappearing for another week. I have no news but several anecdotes!
Big hugs to the BFNs, which have been too many this month   , and positive vibes to those on their 2ww, or who have just started new cycles    
And a warm welcome to the new ladies - this is a great place to be  
Write you soon!

Commutergirl
xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi *Rungirl* Looks like your not a newbie and im soo sorry you are back.... in the nicest way. Its great that you have decided to go again, Hope it works out this time 

*Commutergirl* good luck with the move xx

*Marshy* How are you doing hunnie  Pessaries.... i dont like  BUT, if we get a BFP then they are ok!!! Sore boobs and achy stomach too... DH said about your comment in your post 'if your boobs get any bigger they will get there own gravity well!!! How rude lol

*keirasmummy* Looks like were on our 2ww together  Fingers crossed for both of us x

*cat1608* Im so sorry hunnie your cycle was abandoned...  even tho the docs said it might happen it still hits you like a wall right here for you xxxx 

*Fred* Thanx for the pm, getting on OK but omg TMI for some but... feel like i pee wax of a morning!!! Nice huh x

Hi to everyone i haven't mentioned

AFM still in a bit of pain, cramps and the like... never had these with the other 2 iui anyone get them? Pessaries are nasty ewww
absolutely shattered all the time. As i said this feels like a whole new thing to me its like its my first not my 3rd!!!
Consultant didnt want to mention IVF to me as she said 'we will talk if we need to until then good luck'!

Well I hope you all have had a good weekend have a good week too and  for us all xx

Love 
Loopy
X


----------



## marshy

OTD here really really scared. have gone a 28 day cycle  am normal 26 put that could be the pessaries Please please     a BFP for us all. will do some personal when I finish work tonight 9.30pm boo, or I might be on the park bench drowning my sorrows with a bottle of white lighting     1.00pm i get my results will be at work hope I can keep it together good or bad                                           

loopylisa73 How rude lol!!!!!!!


----------



## kdb

Marshy and Lisa... good luck!!!            

Commutergirl - good to hear from you - was wondering about you yesterday


----------



## kdb

Winegum - I found OBEM on 4od and watched Joy's birth episode last night.  Oh my word, very moving... had me in tears


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on for a while but I've been away working down in Penzance! Wow, what a busy thread this is again, I will do my very best to say hello to everyone...here goes...

*Kdb* - Hello hunni, how lovely to have you back  I'm sure it's not the same feeling for you though! Glad you had a lovely time, are you feeling nice and rested? I'm meant to be going up to Orkney next week with work, I hope I can get there!

*Marshy * - I have got everything that I can possibly cross, crossed for you   I really hope this is your time, stay strong  

*Loopylisa * - Hiya hun, sorry you're getting all those horrible symptoms but lets hope it's all for a positive reason  I'm not looking forward to the pessaries, they don't sound very nice  I hope the next 2 weeks whizz by for you and we get some more good news.  

*Commutergirl * - Hi lovely, how you doing? Are you doing your house up? It'll be lovely for you to have all your belongings from Italy. Don't over do it!!! 

*Rungirl * - I'm really sorry to hear your sad news  I wish you all the best with this cycle, hope it works out for you this time round 

*keirasmummy* - How you feeling? Just listen to what your body is telling you and try not to overdo it, eat well and try and get good nights sleep. I think that's all you can do to help yourself. Best of luck to you 

*Fred73* - Hiya, how's things with you? 

*Winegum * - Hi hunni, how's things going? What stage are you at? Hope you're not working too hard.  I was down in Penzance, it was lovely and the weather was glorious 

*Astral * - Hello and welcome  This IF journey is hard going and most of the time overwhelming. It is hard taking all these drugs but I don't care one bit if it means I get to have my own baby. I wish you all the best and hope your clinic sorts things out for you quickly 

*auntie-kerry * - Hello and welcome - Good luck I really hope that you get a positive result. Stay strong 

*Xmasbaby * - Hiya, glad you had a lovely holiday  Have you started your next IUI cycle yet?  I hope this is the one for you. You're right about having to keep fighting for this, it's hard and I admire each and everyone of us for what we have to go through each and every day. We deserve medals 

*Cat1608* - I'm so sorry that your cycle had to be abandoned. Hope you're ok? 

*Beanie_1* - Hiya sweety, how you doing? Hope you're feeling a bit stronger and more hopeful. Great news about your boss, aren't people surprising sometimes. We're all here for you 

*Locket83* - How you doing? 

*Katie-Lou* - I'm so sorry hunni, how you feeling? 

*Mariemitchell* - Hope you're ok? Stay strong and try and hold onto the hope 

I think that's everyone  Sorry if I've missed anyone out, trying to catch up on 5 days worth of posts is hard going! 

*AFM * - Well things are moving very, very slowly  Had another scan this morning and my follicles are still pretty small, the biggest being 12mm. My clinic had hoped for a much better result by now considering I have already done 6 injections. Have got to inject tonight and then Wednesday and then another scan on Thursday so hopefully by then something will have happenend. I also had to have a blood test today to test my hormone levels. Feeling very frustrated, my body just doesn't seem to respond to fertility drugs like other peoples bodies do, not sure why! I thought I would get a much better result with the injections than I had with Clomid but so far it doesn't seem to be the case.

I saw this quote today and thought of us all and what we go through on a daily basis, so I'd like to share it with you all. It's very simple but I think quite powerful " Once you choose hope, anything's possible."

Stay strong ladies, and lets hope we get some more good news soon.

BIG love,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## kdb

Hey Sarah   Try to stay positive for this cycle, honeybee - follies can and do have growth spurts.  One cycle I had a 10mm and a 12mm follie on CD12 then three days later both were 20mm!  Hope the bloods come back ok and your scan on Thursday shows all systems go.

Are you doing a show in Orkney?  Or research?

Yes thanks, am feeling very rested but now very homesick.  Previously London was home and now it's definitely NZ!  Still, trying to stay focused on getting body into best shape for IVF in the next couple of months.

xoxo
kd


----------



## rungirl

Hey Everyone,

Yes, its very busy here, can't keep up with everyone.
Good luck for Marshy for your OTD and anyone else due to test.  
Kdb - yes, i'll be on quite a cocktail of drugs when i start in June, asprin, clexane and progesterone which i have all taken before, but will also be taking predisteone (steroid) that will be a new one for me, and just hope its the magic one.  I'm with you on geting fit for this fertility treatment and i have lost 10lbs since January, hope it makes all the difference.
Big hugs to everyone,
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hi Kdb - Thanks for the message of hope, today is CD12 for me also so hopefully by Thursday some magic will have happened. Think I'm just a bit over tired today things have been a bit crazy of late and I'm just a bit tired of being poked and prodded and having needles stuck in me. 

I'm recording in Orkney, starting to look at alternate means of travel should the airports remain closed.

Must be hard for you being so far away from home, I struggle sometimes and my family are only in the North of Scotland!  Glad you're getting ready and focused for IVF, I have everything crossed for you I really hope this is your time. 

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Everyone

So much happening except at Heathrow where I work which is spookily quiet - starting to miss the noise of the planes now  

Anyway on to more serious things  

Marshy - Really hoping we see some positive news from you later and have everything crossed  

Loopylisa - Sorry to hear you are suffering with pain and cramps. Didn't actually suffer too much with my IUI but some of the tests I had made me feel like that so know how you are feeling and not much fun   Had same thoughts as you with regards to the pessaries but are a necessary evil so just keep going   Are you at work this week or taking it easy during 2ww?

Scaralooloo - Don't worry about the follicles. Use it as an excuse to put your feet up which is what I did last time with my DH as I read that if you are taking it easy more of your blood flows to the follicles to help them grow. No idea if it is true but kept DH busy  
Also as kdb said I have read on other sites of people who just took a bit longer to respond then happens all of a sudden so you will be fine  

AFM - AF arrived uesterday, 5 days early but guess that was due to a short AF the month after my treatment. Feeling a bit crap today but a lot more positive as means we can start again and I have booked scan for Wednesday and hopefully AF pain will have calmed down a bit by then. Dates all fit together better now too as it is early so hoping this means that this time it will be good news  

Sorry no more personals but ready to head home. Have a good evening all x x


----------



## Astral

Hi everyone, thanks for your messages of support, I'm going to have to get to know everyones names and sitches!

Got AF today    Rang the clinic thanks to someones advice here and asked the nurses about my treatment. They said all depends on results of the HSG but as the xray appointment hasnt come back yet, we would likely be starting IUI July/August at earliest. They said they appreciated I was 39 but because you have to take it from the start of the last cycle, that is realistically when we will start  

I guess it just does all take a long time. Trouble is I really feel short of time...
Good luck to everyone here on their 2ww   
Astral x


----------



## Winegum

Evening lovely girls 

*Astral* - I'm glad that things are moving along fast for you, and I hope they continue and that you can get a couple of IUIs under your belt before the summer is out. I hope you didn't think I was being pushy in my previous post. In the past I have found myself easily lulled into a false sense of security by helpful clinic staff and lovely nurses, only to find things going wrong at the last minute due to bad communication or just the fact that they are so busy, so I have a bit of a thing about encouraging people to keep on their toes and not to trust things to much to others and to always check and double check that messages have got through etc. You kind of have to be a project manager. Obviously I hope you get your BFP very soon, but if you find yourself heading towards IVF then I think that in my experience, IUI is good preparation. Don't worry too much about the drugs, or the time - If you start in July/August then hopefully you can get your IUIs in before xmas and do your IVF before your birthday, in the new year - really hope you don't need to go that far though. 

*Fred73 *- What a bummer that your PCT won't fund any of your treatment. You made me laugh when you said your DH apologised - my DH is a committed non-apologiser and I rarely hear the words "I'm sorry" come out of his mouth  I'm sorry you had a bad day the other day with your friend's pg news, and the way she delivered it. I hope you are feeling OK and restoring your PMA for your next cycle.

*Mariemitchell* - I think the nurse is putting you off the scent. I've never heard that before. After IUI, they just scan you on day 2 of your period to make sure your womb lining is thin and then you can go again. She obviously doesn't want you to push it. I'm sure those inbetween months will fly by, especially if you come on here and chat to us. 

*Kdb* - hello darling - sorry to hear you are feeling homesick - it must have been very hard leaving everyone behind, especially being so far away. Is your DH British? Do you plan to return for good one day soon, or are you over here for good? I'm glad you still call in, although I do miss you as you are definitely not as regular as you used to be. I bet you can't wait until you get your appointment through. I'm sooo glad you got to watch Joy and Fabio on OBEM. There were many lovely moments but apart from the actual birth moment, the one that sticks in my mind is when they have decided to do a c-section quite quickly and the nurse says "right, you need a vest, a babygrow and a nappy" and Fabio goes over to the immaculately packed suitcase and starts unfolding everything asking "is this a vest" and Joy is just desperate to get out of bed and do it herself but she can't  - that would soooo be me! And my dh!

*Marshy* - I hope you had a nice weekend with your parents, but more than that, I hope you got some wonderful news today.   

*Loops* - Owww - poor you having a painful basting and more cramps and pain after. Really hope it's third time lucky for you sweetie 

*Rungirl* - Welcome back - I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. You sound prepared and positive for round 4 so I wish you all the best with that and hope you get your sticky BFP soon. 

*Commutergirl* - hello sweetie - good to hear from you - you might consider changing your name to busygirl.  I hope you enjoy putting all your stuff in its place when it arrives. See you soon. 

*Scaralooloo* - Hello honey - did you give me a wave when you whizzed past on the train? Glad it all went well - and you are literally off to the other end of the country this week - good job you didn't decide to do a charity bike ride to get there,  or did I speak too soon? I'm sorry you are frustrated at your slow response honey. Kdb is the same and me too, and lots of others I'm sure - it's the damn PCO. I know you've already had IUI, but you said that it felt like starting again, so just try to think of it like that - the docs are starting again with you, and once you have had one cycle with injections they will know better what to give you next time. They really are very nervous about over stimulating, not least because you need to abandon. It's always possible to keep stimulating but once you've gone too far there is no going back, so hang on in there.  I was very slow last time and finally got basted on CD 18 I think, having had a growth spurt at the last minute. I'm not working too hard - just normal tempo at the moment, and have just had a lovely lazy weekend. I've managed to paint my toes and shave my legs but still have a very wintry wardrobe so will have to go shopping some time soon 

Does anyone know how *Dixie* is? If you are reading, I miss you and wonder how you are 

*Beanie* - you've been very quiet this weekend - hope you are OK.

AFM, had a scan today and I'm not quite ready - got one at 15, one at 13 one at 12 and one at 11 all on the left which is normally my lazy side  Every scan I've ever had has shown activity on the right  I have to go back tomorrow for another scan and if I'm ready by then, then I will have basting on Thur.

Big hellos and hugs to everyone else - hope you all have a good week.

Love
Winegum xxx


----------



## marshy

Hi lady's thanks so much for your support and your    It was not meant to be this time. now those words left going over and over in my head (There is on pregnancy this time) I am very sad but some how feeling OK, maybe it has not had time to sink in. Have one month and back in the saddle for a brand new journey IVF. TX is running out fast. I just hope that IVF works because I am sure I can't take much more of this TTC
for the last 5 years I have lost myself to Google, no party's healthy eating, vitamins, ovulating test, prega test, fertility drugs living in hope every month, only to find AF at the end of every month   will be back in the morring to post.


----------



## cat1608

Marshy - so sorry to hear your news.

Sending you big hugs  

Cat xx


----------



## fred73

Hi Marshy

Really sorry to see your news. Logged back on specially to hopefully see your good news and really disappointed for you so sending lots and lots      

Know it is not an easy time now but as each days passes you will feel more positive and start to get past the negative parts. Don't rush yourself though and take all the time you need as we all need time to let body and mind recover  

Take care x x


----------



## loopylisa73

*Marshy* im sooo sorry hunnie xx your body is probably saying 'let me have another go now' your mind ' cant do it any more' it is hard but as fred said ...take your time hun xxx

Thanks *Winegum* im hoping that this is so different from earlier IUI that it must be the one 

Hey *Fred* nope im in work all week but if i feel like i do tomorrow then i will say in bed, feel like a bad colds comin om me too.... stomach feels yikky and im sooo bloody tired and im not sleeping properly ! So see how i go today i think, no point pushing it xx

Hi everyone more personals tonight off to work xxx

Loopy
X


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

whoa, things are getting busy around here. I'll reply before losing touch again.

*Loopylisa* - sorry you are in pain. I do hope it is for a good cause.     

*Kdb* - hi! how are things? I understand what you mean about not quite knowing where your home is. There are some feelings I have every time my plane is about to land and I see my familiar landscape, and things about Italy that will always be part of me. 
And yet, my life is here, and it is likely to be here for many years now, and it is not a bad one at all! So I have no regrets, but the occasional feeling of displacement.

*Sarah* - great that you manage to juggle your treatment and such a busy job. 
So are you about to go to Orkney? I assume you are not there at the moment as you are in the middle of scans.
As I probably told already I had some of my best holidays in Scotland: I understand that it is different to go there for work, but there are definitely worse places to be for work, particularly if the weather is nice!
Hope that the Scottish air has a positive effect on you and we'll hear good news in a couple of weeks' time!  
Thank you for the quote: we need some optimism!

*Rungirl* - hi. I understand you were here before and unfortunately had to come back. Hope everything works out well for you.  

*Fred* - glad that you are about to start a new treatment and that it fits nicely with your commitments. It is so stressful to have to juggle with unknown dates. Fingers crossed!   

*Astral* - hi! hope you get your appointment soon; if they move on quickly you should be able to fit quite a few things in the next 6 months or so. I'll be 39 this year, so I know what you mean about feeling short of time. There are moments when you would like to scream "Guys! I need to do something NOW!". And yet, perhaps somewhat recklessly, I am having a break from treatments...

*Winegum* - hi! glad that you had a relaxing weekend (I also shaved my legs but didn't go as far as painting my toenails...) and that you started a new one. Try and take it easy (well, I am not the best advisor in this sense...  ) and everything crossed for basting!   
I laughed when I read what you wrote about being a project manager. My problem is that I am not always as assertive (to use a term they teach you at project management courses  ) as I should be!
I was also wondering about Dixie. *Dixie*, if you are around let us know how things are going with you!

*Marshy* - so sorry about your news.   Is it your choice or your PCT policy to move straight to IVF? Hope you get to have it soon.

Hi to everyone else!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## kdb

I'm sorry Marshy... I completely understand how you feel tired of trying so much, every month, only to be disappointed.  But in a few days you will feel so much better, and ready to face TTC again with renewed hope and energy.  Don't give up sweetie!

Hi Winegum - good luck for today's scan!!  I think it's a good sign there's some action in the left ovary!  (Funny but I am the same - out of four stim cycles my left ovary has only once produced a mature follie.)  Let's hope you get to basting in the next few days     In answer to your Qs, DH is an Aussie so we're a bit of an odd combo.  We've been here five years and the original plan was two!  Settling permanently in NZ was always on the cards but for so long I felt as though I wasn't ready to leave London - but now I am!  VERY very much!!!  Hmmmm... for now I've just gotta hang in there and be patient.  (Which I'm not!)

Yes, I was cracking up about Joy getting scratchy with her DH too!  I think in her first episode he was pacing the room and she was like "can you please stop doing that, it's giving me a headache" LOL LOL.  But it's clear they're both madly in love.  I also watched the episode about the premature babies - was so expecting William the triplet not to make it... but he did.  I hope they make another series!!

p.s. after basting how do you manage to take it easy with the cafe?  do you get extra staff in?
xoxo


----------



## dixie13

Hello ladies  

I've had problems with the internet provider and couldn't go online for a couple of weeks, I felt really cut off from the rest of the world! That's so sweet of you to ask about me, Winegum and Commutergirl, I will always pop in here to keep an eye on all of you and read your news. So much have happened on here, and so many new people, it's hard to keep up after a couple of weeks absence! Some of you have had a rough ride lately so here's a big hug to all of you  

For you who know me, I'm 10 wks now and starting to believe it! I suffer badly from sickness and tiredness and I see both as good signs, but hoping it will go away when I hit the 12wk mark! 

Best wishes to all of you, wherever you are in your tx   

             

Dixie
xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone

Marshy massive hug sweetie   

Been keeping low for few days needed soem time out, but feeling all the better for it...

will back to do personals once i have caught up...

Jill xx


----------



## Winegum

*Marshy* - really sorry for your BFN honey  You are absolutely right about being tired of it all, but I'm sure, like all of us brave ladies, you will pick yourself up and come back fighting, with renewed energy for IVF. Coming to terms with the fact that we have IF issues is hard enough, but coming to terms with the fact that we have to live our lives dominated by long-term TTC is really tough.  Big hugs coming your way. 

*Cat1608* How are you doing honey? What's new with you?

*Loopy* Get well soon! 

*Commutergirl* Hello lovely, I'm taking it as easy as I can - I'm feeling quite neutral at the moment, just going with the flow. I'm thinking about you as you decide what to do next. 

*kdb* I have friends who are a kiwi girl and aussie boy couple. They live in Sydney. So why have you got to be patient? I suppose it's not as easy as that to just up sticks after 5 years, also not forgetting the fact that you have treatment on the go! I'm glad for you that this holiday has been a bit of a decider and hope that you can start putting your plans in place to be where you want to be. I spent 10 weeks in NZ as part of a 9 month trip before I went to uni and did lots of traveling and saw my rellies in New Plymouth. I have friends in Auckland and Dunedin that I met on those travels and still keep in touch with, and I would love to return one day. I've got lots of happy memories. Yes - I hope they make another series of OBEM too - such a simple idea, but such great TV. It put me in mind of another great TV series recently - though there were only three episodes and only the first was any good, but I thought it was an outstanding piece if TV - Did you see the documentary where they filmed Hampshire Police? The first episode was them solving a murder - utterly gripping! In answer to your question, I haven't taken it particularly easy after basting because I haven't felt I needed to, but we manage with the staff we have, and it has been good for me to realise that they can manage fine without me - on the odd afternoon! I have asked my nurses on numerous occasions about resting etc and they just say "get up when you are ready, it won't fall out, resume all normal activity" or words to that effect. I think if I had the sort of symptoms that Loopy had this time I would defo have a day or two off though.

*Dixie* Phew! There you are - I'm so glad you are OK and feeling the full force of early pregnancy - how exciting. You must be looking forward to your trip home now. I guess lots of your colleagues are affected by the current no fly zone.

*Beanie* Glad you are feeling better 

*Scaralooloo* Just thought I'd let you know that at my scan today, despite feeding my follies with 75 iu puregon, I have only mustered 0.5mm growth on one of my follies, the rest are the same as yestersday. Each cycle has been so different - it's impossible to predict anything.  I've got to go back tomorrow (that's three days in a row now! Even the nurse expressed sympathy today ). She was a bit bemused but did spend a long time measuring and looking and getting the best angles etc. Anyway - just wanted to say, in solidarity with you and any other slow responders reading, hang in there   I really hope Thursday brings you good news.

Hello to everyone else 

Lots of love
Winegum xxx


----------



## mariemitchell

Marshy im so sorry  you are being so strong


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Isn't it lovely when the sun is shining  I've got my flip flops on today but looking at my feet I think I need a professional pedicure my painted toe nails don't look that great 

*Marshy * - I'm really sorry to hear your news hunni, be kind to yourself and take time out to give your body a rest and then in a weeks time you'll be ready to carry on fighting. Thinking of you hunni 

*Winegum * - Thank you for your support I hope your body hasn't acted out of sympathy for mine  Isn't it frustrating and so weird how each cycle can be so different?!?! Hope the scan shows some growth spurt for you today, fingers crossed hunni  I am on a different planet at the moment, I forgot to take my injection on Monday so I did it last night instead and then I panicked as I am meant to do another one tonight but I've just spoken with my clinic and they said it'll be fine to do another one tonight, phew  I think I'm just so tired at the moment I'm not thinking straight. Let me know how you get on 

*Beanie_1* - Hi sweety hope you're feeling a bit better? 

*Dixie13 * - How lovely to hear from you and to hear that you're doing well except for the sickness and tiredness that is! I can't believe you're already 10 weeks, wow how exciting! Have you got your 3 month scan booked in? You must let us know how you get on. Keep in touch 

*Kdb * - Hiya hunni, hope things are well with you? You enjoying this glorious weather in London 

*Commutergirl * - I'm just about holding it together with work and treatment, it's just unfortunate that I am exceptionally busy at work at the moment working day and night! Off up to Orkney next Thursday, so hopefully basting will have happened before then. Looking forward to getting up there though as I'm taking a week off afterwards to go see my folks. Can't wait to have some time off! Hope things are ok with you? 

*Loopylisa * - How you feeling hunni? 

*Fred73* - Hello how you doing? 

*Cat1608* - Hiya hope you're ok? 

*AFM* - All ok with me, scan tomorrow morning so hopefully there has been some super growth going on down there! I really hope to have basting on Friday, that way I've got the weekend to rest before the madness of next week 

Big love to you all,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hi girls, how are u all doing?

Marshy - so sorry for your BFN   

Scaralooloo - yeah we defo deserve medals! Glad we can share our heartache on here as it helps me cope, as I'm sure it does everyone else. AF showed sat, earlier than expected but good timing as I'll know if this last iui has worked before my next holiday in may. Start injections tonight, but leaving it till bed time as I'm going for a run soon. Decided to carry on with excersize pre insemination, as long as Ican be bothered! lol Howz u? Fingers crossed for u this cycle  

Dixie - gr8 to hear from u! All the morning sicknes will be worth it huni!

Winegum - sorry ur having slow growth this month  Fingers crossed for a growth spurt for u!

AFM - Started clomid on mon, injections tonight. They've upped my dose to 3 x 150iu of gonal f as I needed a wee extra injection last month to boost the follies so they're stickin with that, so fingers crossed for this time!   Found out yest its a 9month waiting list for IVF so looks like it'll be next year if I need that! Hopefully once my thyroid comes down a bit more, that'll help 

Keyboard is playing up   so hi to everyone else and hope ur all well xx


----------



## Astral

Hi everyone, forgive me but I dont know all your names and sitches yet!

Chased up my HSG..the nurse told me 2 weeks ago she'd put the request in that day so it would be back soon and that you have to have it in the first 1/2 of your cycle...I got my AF yesterday   and rang the X-ray department to be told that I dont yet have an appointment, because the requst said.. MAY! But I wont be in the first half of my cycle again unitl END of May, so thats another month wasted.

I cant believe it, I cant get any IUI or help until they have checked my tubes and I'm regular 27 days.. why put the request for May and not April?? Its so frustrating, dont they realise I cant waste a month at my age? 

I also got my AFM result..she said satisfactory ovarian function was 6-15 and mine was a.. 7. So I was upset to be told that I just pipped the post into normal, but it could have been lower, so got to be grateful.

I also had a day 21 PROG test (7dpo and 8 days before AF) which was 21 !...but they havent asked to speak to me about this. This is clearly low? Would it imply I havent ovulated properly??


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Well I had another scan this morning and I have one mature follicle on my right ovary between 19/20mm so all good to go for insemination tomorrow afternoon. Feeling a bit low and frustrated that I've only produced one follicle again, thought I'd have a much better result with injections. The doctor I saw this morning suggested that if this one doesn't work that IVF is probably my best option but considering there is a 12month wait for my hospital I don't have much hope! Unless somehow we can manage to find the money to pay for it privately. I sort of feel I want at least 1 more IUI on injections on a higher dose, but hey I'm getting ahead of myself maybe I won't need it. Just feeling a bit negative today and loosing hope. 

Why can't someone just wave a magic wand and make it all alright for us all, I am so tired out physically and emotionally and I want to feel normal again!

Sorry to be miserable, I'll be ok  

Sorry haven't got time for personals today but always thinking of you all.

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## kdb

Great news about the follie, Sarah!  Don't be disappointed you didn't get two - the % success rates don't increase much with multiple follies - and when you think that one follie would be the natural result in a cycle then your body is doing exactly as it should do.  I am the same as you and tend to jump ahead and think too much about the next step, but for now hopefully you can focus on basting and a happy outcome from the 2WW.


----------



## kdb

Hi Astral - great that you have a regular cycle.  Do you know for sure which day you ovulate?  (eg, charting your temperature?)  Because your progesterone was 21 (very close to 30nmol/L which is generally accepted as the level that indicates ovulation) then it's very possible you were tested 2-3 days early or late.

Re; your HSG... grrrrr I know how frustrating it can be when NHS processes take so long and / or someone stuffs up and causes you a delay.  I saw my GP in February for an IVF referral and I only found out last week that she hadn't completed the funding request form which meant my consultation on Monday was cancelled and I can't rebook until my funding is sorted.   Sorry for the rant!

Anyway, what I was going to say was, can you call your nurse and tell her they've made a mistake booking your HSG and it should've been April, not May, and they need to get you in ASAP?  Tell them you are 39 and if need be contact your consultant to push things through for you??

Good luck


----------



## cat1608

Hi girls

Thanks for all your messages of support and asking how I am - you are all lovely    .

I am fine ta - had one day of feeling sorry for myself, but then I picked myself up and dusted myself down and started looking ahead. I've already started acupuncture with another therapist who is actually a speciality in fertility apparantly. Seeing Consultant next thursday so looking forward to that - he's v dishy  .

Hope you are all ok - just a quick personal to Sarah - good luck for tomorrow honey and remember, you only need 1 follicle to make a baby  . Sending you loads of   and  .

Love to you all 

Cat xx


----------



## Winegum

Hi ladies 

*Scaralooloo* (warning, rant coming) Hi honey - well, i could have written your post, except for the size of the follie! Well done you  I'm officially really disappointed with my response and feel this is a totally wasted IUI for me. I had a scan yesterday and I have 1 x 16 1 x 15 2 x 13 all on left and 1 x 11 on right. Another pathetic amount of growth. They set me up for basting tomorrow (same day as you yay!) because they didn't want to keep me cooking in case I ended up with 4 follies which is too many. So I am going ahead with neither quality nor quantity  16mm is within the criteria, but it's nothing like 19 or 20 and I feel my chances are already dashed with an immature mature follie iykwim. I could have stayed on a lower dose and still produced one follie, but gone on until it got a bit more mature. I feel as if the docs are just experimenting with me - why can't they get it right - oh I forgot, it's my b*** body and my B**** hormones, the docs are just doing their job.....  So, I hope your basting goes well - I'm going on my own  What about you? Did you have to take a trigger injection? I was surprised that they scanned you and set you up the next day, rather than two days later - what is your drug regime? I'm only wondering, cause I have to trigger ovulation 40 hours prior to insem. The longer this goes on the more I want to get to IVF - I'm so sick of having no answers and wondering why I'm not getting pg..... is it this, is it that? There are still so many unanswered questions  And like you I am tired tired tired of it ALL  Big hugs coming your way, cycle buddy    I hope this is the one for you honey, I really do, but for me, well I'm already just waiting for AF  Sorry to be down - I'm normally on good form, so I guess once in a while I'm allowed to wallow? 

*Astral* Your HSG appointment experience sounds similar to mine, don't even get me started on getting the results - it's utterly exasperating. I ended up having a right go at the receptionist in the radiology dept "Women like me can't afford to be kept waiting...." etc Then realising I needed her on side I rang back immediately and grovelled - thankfully, she understood - probably gets shouted at all the time  Anyway - you are right, HSG needs to be done at the latest on day 9 or 10, but if you have a short cycle, probably by day 8. It can cause miscarriage and you have to sign a disclaimer beforehand stating that you are not pg - I had mine done on day 10 and I was lying on the bed about to have the speculum put in when the doc expressed surprise that I was having it done on day 10 - I assured him I could not be pg and thankfully he went ahead. What I suggest you do is find out from the radiology dept when the HSGs are scheduled as they might have set slots because it isn't a straight forward xray, they need a gynaecologist to come and do it. For example, my hosp does one a week (I know!) at 8.45am on Thursdays, providing there is a consultant available.  So you can see how easy it is for it to drag out - someone might get there first, a consultant might not be available, you might not be able to make it etc etc Try your best to get an appointment in the next few days by ringing radiology and explaining your situation - they obviously have your request, they just need to book you in - if not, set yourself up now with one for next month - knowing your cycle length is a big bonus. They might not let you do that, in which case, take the name of the person you spoke to in radiology and ring back on day 1 of your next cycle. I think it is worth trying to get someone in radiology on side and aware of who you are and that it is urgent that you get it done as you only want to be kept waiting one month at the absolute most. I hope you manage to get one done this cycle. Good luck.  Sorry I can't help about the day 21 as they measure it differently in my GPs - anything over 80 is good , but 80 what, I can't remember. let us know how you get on. Once you are over this hurdle, you are ready to go 

*xmasbaby* Where exactly did you go in Turkey? You and scaralooloo have got long waiting lists for IVF - it's a shame - I hope you don't need it though. Glad you have started on your next cycle anyway. 

*kdb* I'm speechless about your GPs ineptitude  Are you more p**** off than you sound? I hope you don't have to wait too long for your appointment 

*Cat1608* Nice to hear from you - glad you are OK, enjoy your appointment next week 

Hello to everyone else - hope you are all OK 

That's all from me for tonight - 
Love
Winegum
xxx


----------



## kdb

WG - just a quickie - will you try another IUI after this?  An FF of mine with pcos on the OI thread tried a couple of different approaches to get the  best response - eg, started off on 50iu then after a few days went up to 100iu, and another cycle did the opposite, started on 100iu then changed to 50iu - didn't overstimm and had a good response.  (Now is 35wks pg.)  Could be worth discussing with your cons?

Please try not to be upset with your body, even though you're willing it to do the right thing.   Keep yourself full of positive vibes.  Sometimes from what we think are rubbish cycles comes a BFP, in the same way that textbook cycles can end up with a BFN.  Our bodies are so darn unpredictable, but sometimes they surprise us in a good way  

Wishing you much luck for a baby gum


----------



## marshy

Hi all  

Thanks so much for your support It has meant a lot to know I have support, have not been to bad have not cried much carn't understand why not. bit worried that i might lose It over the weekend as going to be on my own   I have had the worse week ever at work, had service users shouting at me, one girl that I am working with, has a 4 month old baby, and is 16 weeks pregnant, having to support the through an abortion  so hard.

Will be back later to do some personal's when I get back from work. good look to all and hope there are some BFP's


----------



## amberboo

Hi, it seems a lot of you are getting a rough ride if it at the moment, I wish you all good luck. I'm now on day 10 of the 2ww. I tested last night as I like to test 10 days after trigger just to make sure the trigger has worn off so if I do get a bfp on my actual test day I dint have any stupid thoughts in my head that it might be the trigger still floating about giving a false poss. I am happy to say it was neg so the trigger shot has gone.

If thus doesn't work we have no choice but to go for egg sharing as after paying for vasectomy reversal (succesfull), 3 rounds of oi and this round if iui we just can't afford any more and we can't get any funding at all because husband has a daughter from prev marriage and the crazy postcode lottery that exists in this country  

Anyway my question is I was scanned on the Monday and had 1 mature follie at 20.9 I was told to trigger at 10pm that night and got basted the next day at about 2pm, this seems much shorter than mist other people go between trigger and basting. Has anyone else had only a short time like me??

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## kdb

Hi Amber    I think the timing between trigger and basting depends on the size of the dominant follie at the final scan.  My dominant follie was 17mm (my clinic's minimum for trigger) so I triggered that night and had basting 38 hours later.  If it had been 20mm then I would've wanted to be basted the very next day.  The window for ov from the trigger is 24-48 hours so most clinics aim for the halfway point, but what you've done sounds perfect to me (esp as I know from previous OI cycles without a trigger that I've ov'd the day after my follies were 20mm).

I've read about egg-sharing and I think it's a wonderful idea.  I would love to do it but am a couple of years too old.

Good luck sweetie!


----------



## amberboo

Thanks Hun, made me feel
much better. 2ww not really too bad this time, loads of symptoms but they could mostly be down to the pesseries. I've not had them before so I can't compare this 2ww against any of the others which is a little frustrating. 

I'm si sorry to read about your dr not sorting the funding, sometimes I wonder if these people know the extra stress they are putting on an already highly stressful time . Have they given you a timescale on when you can get appointment sorted, I hope the wait isn't too long. Xxx


----------



## pamalanga

Hi, 

I have TTC since 1996 so about 14 years now and finally had a daughter in 2006. I am currently on my 2ww after another cycle of IUI and I am really struggling with terrible bloatedness and trapped wind pain - quite severe, that I am thinking of not taking my clomid just till it settles down. I'm in agony, any one experience similar as now I am worrying. I have had 5 previous IUI's and don't remeber being in as much pain


----------



## Winegum

Hello ladies

*kdb*  As ever, the cool, calm voice of reason and common sense. Thank you for your reassurance and suggestions - you are absolutely right. Yes, I have one more IUI to go after this, then 1 IVF (NHS). I will definitely discuss my final drug regime in detail with the clinic. I am feeling much less cross with myself today. My basting went really well and dh's sample was very good again. When I expressed mild disappointment at only having one small follie (my clinic's minimum is 16mm), the nurse assured me that the 16mm and the 15mm would have grown on, so I should count that one, so I actually have 2, which was the aim. She also said that they do get pregnancies from 15mm follies but don't count them in their figures because they are outside the criteria. So, no need to be too despondent after all. Anyway, I was on my own, so the nurse sat with me for a bit afterwards and we had a nice chat about this and that and I also asked about moving onto IVF in terms of time scale because we want to go on holiday but don't want to put treatment further back by doing so, but it turns out the timing will be good, so we will hopefully go away in June  Any news on your appointment? Or when there will be news about your appointment? 

*Marshy* Sorry you have had a pants week - I hope you have got some nice indulgent things planned for this w/e.

*Amberboo* Keeping everything crossed for you honey. It's time we had another BFP on this thread. I think what kdb said abut time between trigger and basting makes perfect sense. I asked Scaralooloo this last night as she is basting today, same as me, but she only triggered yesterday (a short time, like you, and a big follie like you) and I triggered on Wednesday. I suppose it is also a bit down to the clinic and how they organise themselves, and maybe also a bit down to the drugs - I wonder if the amount of trigger drug is different if you have a short/long gap. My clinic doesn't do weekends for example, so I suppose they always need to have two days in hand. For all three of my IUIs I have triggered exactly 40 hours before basting and each time my follies have been between 16-19mm. Hope this helps.

*Scaralooloo* Been thinking about you today  How'd it go? Will call back later to see you. I feel bad for giving you all my negativity in my last post. 

*Pamalanga* Welcome to the thread and I really hope you get your BFP this cycle. I'm really sorry I can't help with your symptoms,  though I can sympathise. I know other girls get bloatedness and wind though, so they may be able to help, and am I right in thinking peppermint tea is good for wind? I hope it passes soon anyway.

Hello to everyone else

Bye for now
love
Winegum xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Evening all 

*Winegum *- Hello sweetypie, first of all do not feel any remorse or guilt for having a down day. We all have them and that is why this thread is so great as we can all get things off our chest whenever we need to. You're always such a generous person with your advice and kind words of comfort so I'm only glad that I can help you out when you're feeling blue. But it sounds like you've perked up anyway after your good basting  I'm glad your nurse was able to offer some positive words, I think she's absolutely right you've probably got 2 beautiful looking follies in there all ready to release their eggs and do their bizz  I always get the trigger shot 24/30 hours before basting. I've got to start the pessaries tomorrow night, have you done them before? I must admit I'm not looking forward to them, my nurse said that i was to put them up the back passage  is that normal?!?!? Well cycle buddy let's hope neither of us have to move on to IVF. It's good news that you're going to get another IUI if needs be, but lets hope that won't be necessary. Looks like this is going to be our final one! But I'm going to just take one day at a time and try not to panic about the future. Hope you can put your feet up for a bit this weekend. On the way home from the hospital I booked myself in for a pedicure in the morning, can't wait! Big hugs  to you buddy and I hope we're celebrating in a couple of weeks time. 

*Cat1608* - Thanks for your kind words, all went well today so fingers crossed  Glad you're feeling better in yourself, I love acupuncture I really look forward to it. I had to go to my GPs yesterday to get a repeat prescription and I ended up seeing this really dishy doctor I found it quite unsettling as I kept looking at him thinking "Cor, your gorgeous!" I was just glad he didn't ask to examine me 

*Kdb *- Hope you're enjoying the sunshine  You have such a good knowledge of all things fertility/medical, do you read lots of books? I hope you're ok and have got nice things planned for the wknd. You must be feeling so frustrated with your doctor! 

*Xmasbaby *- How you doing hunni? Have you started injecting? 

*Marshy *- You poor hunni, that must be so hard for you having to deal with that girl at work! You poor thing what a horrible situation to be in. Hope you're ok and try and plan something nice to do this weekend, even if it's just watching a nice film and eating chocolate  Stay strong 

*Amberboo* - How you feeling? 

*Pamalanga *- You poor thing, I suffered with bloating and trapped wind with Clomid as well but not as bad as yours sound. I would call your clinic just to put your mind at rest, I'm sure everything is ok? 

*AFM *- The sun is shining and I'm in a good mood and trying to keep hold of my positivity  Basting went well today, DHs sample was good 32mill and 97% motility so lets hope my body responds and those damm PCOS bugger off on vacation for awhile and let me get pregnant  It looks like this is going to be my last IUI, but trying not to think about that at the moment and just concentrate on the now. Got a pedicure tomorrow morning so looking forward to that and then I plan to sit out in the sun and relax  Lets stay strong girlies and pray for some more good news over the next 2 weeks.

PUMPKIN POWER TO ONE AND ALL


----------



## Winegum

*Scaralooloo* - Glad basting went well sweetie, and that the sunshine is encouraging your positivity  You are right, I have been reminding myself today of my mantra - "one day at a time". I don't do pessaries - at least you have the weekend to get used to them.  I can't believe the pharmaceutical business can't come up with anything better than putting something up your bum! I mean, a nose spray, a tablet, an injection - anything would be preferable  I have never had a pedicure but I love having my feet massaged - I hope you have a thoroughly relaxing morning. I'm working tomorrow but will be chilling out on Sun and Mon gently pottering around the house and garden. We will get there honey - let the 2ww commence!

Have a great weekend everyone 

  ​


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hi,

New to the site and very glad to have found it.

After years of wanting to be a mum and just not finding that right relationship I have decided to go it alone!  I had my first appointment at the fertility clinic two years years ago, and felt that I really had to think everything through esp from the baby's (I hope and pray) point of view. 

And so now I am here.

I started a stimulated cycle on 9th April and had DIUI on 21st April.  I had two follicles and the clinic said the womb lining was good at 9.5 on day 8.  On insemination day I was told that some of sperm had not made it through the defrosting process, but that those that did had good mobility - 80%.

Now I am on 2WW.  I feel really good and bright and am trying to stay positive and busy. I had no  adverse reaction to the Gonal-F injections except a little brusing at the injection site.  I'm on cyclogest pessaries and my tummy feels a bit tender, but think that is a normal reaction.

Well it feels lovely to be amoung a caring bunch of women who wish each other so much luck and love.

I will include eveyone of you in my prayers and thoughts - good luck!!!

XXXX


----------



## kdb

Hi Smiling - welcome  and good luck!


----------



## amberboo

Hi smiling and welcome to the 2ww, I hope you don't  get sent too crazy, I am now 3 days from testing and am officially a little bit crazy not helped by a little pink spotting this morning, just hoping it is a bit of. Implantation bleed and I'm not heading for another bfn.

Hope you and all the rest if us are having a great weekend in the sun

xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hi Smilingandwishing, welcome to this wonderful thread   I wish you all the best for your 2WW   I had insemination yesterday so I'm officially on it now as well, meant to be starting the pessaries tonight and not looking forward to them, how do you find them?

Hope everyone is having a lovely sunny weekend  

Sarah
xx


----------



## Winegum

Welcome *smilingandwishing*

What a lovely introductory post - I am also only 2 days behind you on the 2ww. Everything about your cycle so far sounds great - I hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone...

Sarah - Glad you are feeling positive and that basting went well   apprently the pesseries are less messy if you use them up the bum...i got told to use mine down stairs and they are very messy...sending you lots positive vibes for 2ww  

Winegum - Hope you feeling little more positive, but its ok to have a down day   sending you lots positive vibes for your 2ww  

Marshy - hope your feeling little better and your not finding the weekend to difficult but i know what you mean about being alone and it hitting you hard...  

Amberboo - hope all is going ok on the 2ww   

Smilingandwishing - hello and welcome you have found an amazing support network here, wishing lots poistive vibes for 2ww  

Pamalanga - hello and welcome, hope the 2ww is going easy on you   

Sending you all my hope and prayers that you all get the result you would all love          

Hello to Astral, Xmasbay, Kdb, Cat1608, Commutergirl, Loopylisa, Fred73, Mariemitchell and Dixie...Appologies to anyone i have missed

Afm - been having some time out and having some major quality time with DH..Only few days to go until i start DR for final IUI..Feeling scared and nervous about it all

Jill xx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Morning Girls,

Thank you for your lovely words of welcome.

*Scaralooloo* - wishing you good luck. The lovely nurse that did my insemination suggested that use the back gate, as it were, as the blood supply is greater there. I use one last thing at night. Apart from staring at the thing (which frankly looks like a mini unexploded WWII bomb) for ten minutes the first night thinking, how did it come to this? - it's been okay. Bit of an off feeling when it first goes in, but not really messy or anything.

*Amberboo* - have everything crossed for you for the 27th. Hope this is your moment!

*Winegum* - good luck to you! Sending you good, good vibes and hoping that the next two weeks are stress free, and that they end with a BFP for you!!

*KDB* - glad you enjoyed your trip home to NZ - hoping it has reenergized you ready for the next step.

Am off to watch the London Marathon today. I have run it a couple of times and usually have itchy feet to do it again - but this year I am very happy to shout encouragement from the sidelines.

Happy Sunday to you all!!
xxxxx


----------



## ants2

Hi Girls,
was wondering if i can join you? I'm due for basting tomorrow  had scan on Friday 2 follies and 'good' endometrium. Had HCG injection at the hospital last night 11pm! way past my bedtime and DH booked in for his bit a 1pm tomorrow. Can't believe its all systems go again. No progesterone prescribed so I'm a bit worried that might be a problem. My clinic said there is no real evidence for use!!! think i might request some, not that i want the symptoms 

I have had a IUI previously in 2006 with a positive result but miscarried so i hoping for better things this time.
I am so lucky to have a DS naturally after a failed IVF but we have been trying again for 2 1/2 years and no luck yet. Now back on this roller coaster of a ride 

Wishing those of you on the 2ww lots and lots of positive vibes, hoping for lots of   in the coming weeks.

Ants


----------



## locket83

Hi Everyone,

Haven't posted for a while been a mad couple of weeks but have been reading and trying to keep up with you all! 

Welcome ants and smiling - good luck on your 2ww smiling really hope it's a positive for you. Great news on the follies ants! good luck for your 2ww.

Beanie- this IUI seems to have come around quickly! lets hope it's last time lucky for you  

winegum-glad to see you're feeling more positive good luck for this 2ww  

I can't believe how many are on the 2ww! must be a couple of BFP's at the end  

amberloo, scaraloo, pamalanga good luck on your 2ww!! sorry if i have missed anyone else on 2ww but   to you! x

Hi to everyone else i have missed, hope you are all well x

AFM - finished my last clomid pill today, fortunately had no side effects at all which i was pleased about,  booked in for 1st scan on friday which will be cd11 so we'll see what's what then!


Hope your all having nice sundays

locket xxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello lovely ladies ,

again, lots to catch up with. I spent the past week wading through boxes, but we are getting there. Today we hung some pictures to the walls and the flat looks so much better!

*Dixie* - good to hear from you, and sorry you are feeling sick - but it is for such a good cause that I'm sure you are bearing it with a smile... or at least bearing it  When my sister was pregnant with my beloved niece she was very sick, and she kept wondering why, in some slightly old-fashioned/cheesy Italian, a pregnancy is sometimes called "sweet expectancy"... at that stage, she really couldn't see anything sweet about it  However, as you say, in a couple of weeks it should be over!  
Weren't you going to visit your family in May? I am looking forward to having my parents here in two weeks' time.

*Winegum* - so glad that your basting went well, and that they reassured you about the follie size. The last two times I also had to go on my own, because it happened earlier than expected and DH had meetings he could not cancel (again, unless he was prepared to provide explanations, and as he has a rather difficult boss he didn't want to entrust her with personal information). I didn't have the luck of a nurse sitting with me, and was just left brooding and staring at the clock hands on the wall  . Keep positive, dear, and look after yourself during your 2ww. Don't start thinking about the next steps, you may not need any!   
Where are you going to holiday?

*Sarah* - cling to your positive mood! so good that basting went well  . Treat yourself to a relaxing weekend. Is it this week that you are going to Scotland? Hope the working side of it is not too stressful and that you have a good time with your family!

*Kdb* - Argh! so frustrating to be dependent upon people's inefficiency!  
DH and I have some anecdotes in this sense (some related to our infertility, some not), and it is so bad to know that you rely on people to sort out your health and they don't do what they should. This could start a long discussion of pros and cons of public health service (of which I am a big supporter) - much as most staff are trying hard they oftern have too much to juggle with. 
Well, hope everything gets sorted quickly.   

*Pamalanga* - welcome! sorry to hear that you have to cope with so much pain. 

*Smilingandwishing* - welcome! this is the approach I tried: keeping busy but not stressed. You sound like a positive person. And a marathon runner: I am impressed! 

*Beanie* - great that you had some quality time with DH. This whole business is so emotionally and physically stressful that you need to chill off. Hope the next one is the right one for you.  

*Ants2* - welcome! good luck for your basting   , and do come along for chat, advice, pats on your shoulder... Re progesterone, I think it is mostly recommended for people with thin endometrium, but as yours is good they may have decided it is not needed (maybe our IUI "resident expert" *Kdb* is able to confirm or say that I got it wrong...).

Hello to everybody else, and sorry to those I am leaving out; shortly I should be able to come back more often with my long posts and rants (it is a threat rather than a promise )

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## nataliew1986

Hi i hope someone can give me advice i had my pregnyl trigger injection at 11pm on 12th april and had my iui on 14th april at 11am. i did a pregnancy test early i couldnt resist it on fri 23rd april and it was negative and i did another one this evening and it came up a positive with one line slightly fainter then the other. 
am i pregnant of is it the pregnyl still in my system but if it was would i have got a positive on fri aswell instead of a negative. i feel very nervous now as i dont want to get my hopes up as its 11days past ovulation.

thanks


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi Ladies,

Sorry i haven't been on in a few days , i could tell you i have been busy busy busy..... BUT,i wont lie.. i haven't. I have been in that place were all of you have probably been......denial!! That this is happening to me! I feel in my water that yet again 3rd time has not worked ( i knew it wouldnt) all AF signs are there but AF is due on friday (what would have been my mums 77th birthday)

I have had it with all this.... injections scans pessaries WHY?? The only good thing that has happened ( DH pointed this out whilst sat on the beach an hour ago) is that i havent been thru this alone...

*THANKYOU*

Sorry ladies rant over xx

Hi to all newbies xx Good luck ladies


----------



## Beanie3

Hi Loopy - want send you massive hug sweetie    dont feel sorry about the rant, i hit rock bottom myself not long ago...this journey is such an emotional rollercoaster


----------



## fusciapink

Hi Everyone,
My laptop broke last week so I haven't posted for a while. I have been checking the thread on my mobile phone but it's too tedious to try and type. Anyway I am now up and running again!
Welcome to all the newbies, smilingandwishing, ants, pamalanga..... Hope all goes well for you. We are due some more BFPs on here so let's   we see some soon!

Hi to Scaryloo, locket, marshy, beanie, amberboo, kdb,loopylisa,winegum, cat1608, natalie, commutergirl and anyone else I have missed. 

Looplisa - really hope af stays away. I totally understand the denial. I look at all my friends, all of whom have children and think why them and not me. It just doesn't seem fare. Sending you big hugs. A good old rant never hurts! 

Beanie - Your next IUI is coming round quick, let's hope we see a BFP this time 

Winegum -I had to go on my own as it was a bit difficult for my DH to get out of work without having to tell them what is going on. I was just left there lying on my own for the 20mins post basting. I'm definitely going to take someone with me next time or at least a magazine to read!

Good luck to everyone on their 2ww..

afm - I started my 2nd IUI but my follies didn't grow beyond 9mm, even on day 16 even after they upped my menopur to 2 injections every night. I went in on Friday and they said I had a collapsed follie and fluid which could be a sign that I have already ovulated. They couldn't quite work out what had happened but decided it was best to abandon and start again next month. I was a bit disapppointed as my cycles are so irregular and so I may have to wait a while. However, I am due to move house a week on Friday so it may be a good thing. Moving house isn't the most relaxing thing to do (!) and with work being so busy too, I am likely to be very stressed over the next few weeks which I'm sure isn't a good thing when having tx. 
I'll try and keep up to date over the next few weeks but I'm guessing I will not have much time on my hands. It's starting to dawn on me how much packing we have to do!
Anyway, all the best to everyone and I really hope I see some more BFPs soon as they seem to be few and far between at the moment 
xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Thanx *Beanie* i knew what i was doing when i started on this particular rollercoaster.... not holding much hope for us, DH wants to be a dad as much as i want to be a mum... my dad always said to me, Lisa, you can do anything you want if you put your mind to it!!! The one thing i want more than anything i can do nothing about.

Thanx *Fuscia* yep that whole seeing babies and being brave around them is hard huh xx

love

Loopy xx


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies

Just a quickie tonite.

*Loopylisa* - sending you  and  that AF won't arrive.

*Smilingandwishing* - welcome! You couldn't have come to a better place. I'm in the same position as you (going it alone) scary, but hopefully we will both be rewarded in the best possible way. Good luck on your 2ww. My 1st cycle was abandoned recently, so hoping 2nd cycle will be better!

*Fusciapink* - i know how you feel as exactly the same happened to me on my 1st cycle. Waiting for AF to arrive so I can start next cycle, but i'm like you and very irregular so could happen whenever!! Hang on in there honey.

Hi to *Scaraloo, Beanie, winegum, Marshy, Commutergirl, Astral, Kdb* and to anyone else I have missed.

Have a good week ladies - thinking of you all and  and loads of  to all those on . Here's hoping for some .

AFM - appt with dishy consultant on thursday. Will let you know how I get on.

Cat xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Thanx cat, need someone to hold your hand visiting the dishy doc

hope all goes well

xx


----------



## amberboo

Natalie, pregnyl Dissapears from our bodies at a rate of approx 1000 per day so the standard dose of 10000 goes in 10 days. I tested on day 10 Justvto check it had gone and it had. My iui was the day before you so I have 1 more day until test day on Tuesday.

I'd say you are pregnant so congrats xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Can i ask what determines the amount of Pregnyl in the trigger How do you know you got enough of it??


----------



## loopylisa73

Sorry not making much sense

Amberloo Why do you say standard is 10000?? Is there anything i can read up on? i only got 5000... does that mean i didnt get enough??
xx


----------



## swallow

Hi ladies,

can I join you? I'm on the 6th day of stimms for my first superovulatiom IUI with CRGH. I'm on 150 Gonal-f every other day. Feeling a bit anxious about the whole thing....

I think I had ovulation pain on Saturday. Also, on Saturday and today, my mucus has a bit of red in it (sorry, if too much details). Is this normal? Does anybody has similiar experience? Even feel a bit nausea, but can't be sure if I have imagined it....  

Thanks!

Swallow


----------



## kdb

Hi Natalie - I am guessing (hoping!) you tested again this morning with FMU (first morning urine) and have seen a stronger BFP?    For you to get a -ve on Friday and a faint +ve on Saturday then it's not the trigger shot that is giving you the +ve.

So... congratulations!


----------



## kdb

Forgot to say *hi* Swallow - I just read on the clinic thread that you have your first scan today, so I would ask then about the pink in the CM.  Hope everything is progressing well for you  

Hi and Happy Monday (if there is such a thing!) to everyone else - hope you all had a fab weekend!

xoxo
kd


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning ladies,

*Beanie_1* - Hiya hunni, nice to hear from you. Pessaries are going ok  No major incidents to report  Glad you and DH have been having some quality time together, it's important for your sanity and to remember why you're putting yourselves through all this. I wish you all the best for this next cycle and hope that this is your one. 

*Smilingandwishing* - Ha ha ha...your post made me chuckle as that's exactly what I thought about the pessaries as well. I know how did it come to this where we're sticking needles into ourselves and shoving bomb shaped pessaries up our bums!!! Were we bad people in a past life?  Hope things are well with you? 

*Ants2* - Welcome and wishing you all the best for your basting today,  that this is your one 

*Locket83 * - Nice to hear from you and I wish you all the best for your scan on Friday hope there's some nice juicy follicles growing 

*Commutergirl * - Good to hear that your flat is starting to resemble home now, it must be nice for you and DH to have your things around you. Yes, up to Orkney on Thursday really looking forward to it and also to having a week off next week in desperate need of some time off and away. 

*Loopylisa * - Hi hunni, you're allowed to rant we all do it and you're also allowed to feel like you do it's only natural. It's one of the cruel things about nature and I'm constantly saying "Why me?" there's no reasoning behind it all. Try not to loose hope it's not over yet. Big  to you hunni and remember your FF are always here to listen 

*Fusciapink * - Really sorry your cycle was abandoned, hope you're ok?  Good luck with the move 

*Cat1608 * - Good luck for Thursday, enjoy your appointment 

*Swallow * - Welcome and wishing you all the best for this cycle 

*Kdb * - Hiya hunni hope you're well? 

*Winegum * - Hello girlie, hope you're ok and have got your feet up with a cuppa? How you feeling? 

Hello to everyone else hope you're all keeping well? 

*AFM * - I'm ok, feeling a bit bloated and windy but I'm putting this down to the pessaries. Had a lovely restful weekend so ready for my mad week ahead. Got next week off so really looking forward to that.

Big love to you all,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## pixielou

At the moment in cd12 and I have just had an appointment this morning at my clinic for a 12 day scan for iui on a natural cycle. I'm ovulating on my left hand side this month and when the nurse scanned me she said there were no follies on right side, only polysystic ovaries, and on my left side I had two follicles which at the moment measure about 12mm each. The problem is that because next week is a bank holiday I will probably be ready for my iui then and so this will be an abandoned cycle! The nurse has given me the choice to not start this cycle and basically to resume it next month. This Is the second time that this has happened as last time I went to do an iui and it was also a bank holiday, the time before that there was a mess up with my meds and the time before that my hubby was out of the country. So basically we have 2 left to do and I'm getting anxious cos I'm gonna be 38 this year so I feel like time is ticking away and also the nurse has said that I must do a medicated iui cycle as if I go for ivf the hospital that they will refer me on to will want to know how I responded to the meds( I have already done a cycle of menopur which I didn't really respond well to and then started on puregon the last time) I'm not really keen on doing a medicated cycle as I really don't want to overstimulate my ovaries too much. The reason behind this is that last year my mum was diagnosed with ovarian cancer (she has had the all clear now)) and so I want to be careful. I know that if I have to do ivf then I will have to take meds but I wanted before that to do it as natural as possible. I have to call the hospital later to tell them wether or not I want to continue with this cycle. I'm finding it really hard to make up my mind. I know that in the grand scheme of things a month is nothing but I feel like this has been going on for too long and that I need to move things forward. We have an appointment in about three weeks at a private clinic for investigations and may possibly use them in the future if needs be. I have also just called another clinic that I know of that does natural cycle iui/ ivf etc and I may try and do a cycle if poss with them this month but it's gonna cost over £1000!. the only thing I might investigate is calling the nhs hospital that my clinic will refer me on to and to see if they will do a natural cycle iui for me at short notice! Not sure if the nhs will do this as they follow certain protocals etc. Just so frustrating that the nhs clinic is closed at weekends and on bank holidays! Sorry if this post is long and a reall rant but i have so much going round in my head! If anyone can offer any thoughts advice etc I would very much appreciate it!


----------



## pamalanga

Hi, 

On my 2ww and testing on Thursday morning, the wind pain was just awful but thankfully it has stopped however, it made me feel like something was going on and now all is quiet - too quiet that of course I'm worrying, I have no symptoms what so ever and am becoming really dissapointed. 

Good luck to all of you on your 2ww - looking forward to thursday


----------



## Winegum

Hello lovely girls 

*Amberboo* Thinking of you  and sending you lots of positive vibes for OTD tomorrow

*Beanie* Nice to hear from you and glad you are feeling a bit brighter having had some quality time with dh.

*smilingandwishing* Hope you had fun at the marathon - quite a few people I know did it 

*ants2* Welcome to this lovely thread. I'm sorry you find yourself back on the IF rollercoaster and really hope you get lucky with IUI this time. I hope your basting went well today. You never know though, you may have another surprise! I hate it when people tell you to relax and stop thinking about it (as if it was possible) but there are plenty of stories of ladies getting pg inbetween tx and I love hearing about them.

*Locket* Wow - you're almost ready! That came around quickly didn't it? Seems like only yesterday you were fed up of waiting. I hope you get some good follies on Friday honey - glad you've got started. 

*Commutergirl* It's amazing the difference a few pictures can make isn't it? Glad you are slowly getting through it all. We are thinking of going to Turkey to get some sun and some rest and relaxation. I'm getting to the stage now where the weekends aren't enough and ned a complete break. Also, the last two "holidays" we have had have been visiting family, so although nice, not a proper break.

*nateliew1986* So, do you have a surprise BFP to confirm?  It sounds like it. I really hope so and I hope you are OK. 

*Loops* Big hugs coming your way - it's good to get angry sometimes, or at least to acknowledge what you are feeling and get it out in the open. It's exhausting and I often feel very sad that I will look back on my thirties as a really difficult time, blighted by IF. Also, I agree how utterly frustrating it is to have no control whatsoever over getting the one thing you really want. It is hard work accepting that this is in our lives. Just like people who get pg easily have no idea what it is like for us, I cannot imagine my life without IF now. Anyway, I'm meant to be cheering you up, sorry.  I guess Friday is one of those difficult days in the year for you, and to have it coincide with finding out is extra hard, but keep dh close, he's right, you're in it together and together forever. I also do 10,000 pregnyl but don't know anything about doses, sorry. I expect someone will help, if not, just phone your clinic and ask   

*Fusciapink* I wondered where you'd gone! I'm really sorry you had to abandon. Have you asked your clinic about giving you something to bring your period on quicker so you don't have to hang around? Waiting for AF to come when you have irregular/non-existent cycles is one of the worst parts of this. All the best with your house move.

*Cat1608* Hello, hope you get on well on Thur.

*Swallow* hello and welcome, good luck for your first treatment.

*Scaralooloo* Glad to here you have a week off booked next week. I hope this week goes well - enjoy Orkney. I'm relaxing this weekend, feeling fine. I never really have symptoms or side effects, and no pessaries (well done!) so I don't feel any different. It feels funny thinking that the election will be over by the time my AF comes, I mean by OTD  I've got a few things going on to keep me occupied. Got any plans for your week off or are you just chilling out at home?

*pixielou* It's very frustrating for you to have the prospect of canceling again. All I'm getting from your post is that you feel backed up against a wall with too many months wasted and time ticking on.  You are right about the months though, one here and one there soon amounts to 8 months, which means you could be 8 months further on. If you do abandon, I suppose the up side is that you can just have timed intercourse instead of IUI - you never know, it happened to Dixie, one of our girls on here. I can understand your reluctance to do medicated cycles, but there might come a time when they are unavoidable, so I would try not to worry too much. Maybe a further chat with a nurse might help you decide - what do they think? Isn't there a possibility you could be ready by friday? I'm sorry, I don't really know ho natural cycles work. I hope whatever you decide is the right decision for you. 

*Pamalanga* Fingers crossed for Thursday  I don't have symptoms either. Some of the girls on here can tell their AFs are coming from 10 days away  I have no idea until about and hour before. I think it's quite common not to have symptoms so don't worry. It's hard when you get to this stage cause although you've only got three days to go, you wonder how on earth you are going to get there. 

*Fusciapink and Commutergirl* I'm sorry you were left completley alone at your insems  I guess I was lucky, didn't get a cup of tea though . The first two times insem day fell on our day off so we were lucky then to be able to go together.

Hello to everyone else - some god news soon please 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Everyone

Seems like only yesterday I was writing on here but realised it is over a week ago. Been trying to keep up with everyone but life seems to move past so fast! Unless you are on 2ww then every day is an eternity   

Loopylisa - try and stay positive as the results still aren't in yet and anything can still happen. I am determined to try and enjoy the thought of maybe this month for as long as possible but know when I get to the same stage as you I will be exactly the same so sending big   

Winegum - guess you are enjoying the 2ww wait too now or more likely not! At least if you are planning a trip away you can have something to look forward too and hopefully you will have had some good news by then too so something to celebrate  

Scaralooloo - another one enduring the 2ww. Hope you enjoyed your pedicure and that your trip to Orkney goes well. At least it keeps you busy  

Amberboo - Good luck for tomorrow 

Locket - I am not too far in front of you as I have cd10 scan on Wednesday so looks as if our cycles may be similar and maybe we can share the 2ww wait together?  

Fusicapink - sorry to read your news about the cycle being abandoned. Think it is all of our worst fear as you at least want to have the chance to move forward. Concentrate on the moving now and get all those big boxes moved as next time it will work and then no heavy lifting for you  

Marshy - Hope your weekend went quickly and that you are having a better week this week  

Beanie - pleased you got to spend some quality time with DH. Makes all the difference as has reminded me how much we mean to each other and think we are closer than ever as we unite in our common battle  Good Luck with the new cycle  

Hi to all the newbies and looking to forward to getting to know you more.

Hello to everyone I have missed. Will need to come on here more regularly as seem to have got too far behind to catch up properly!

AFM - I started my cycle last Monday and had a scan on Wednesday to make sure everything looked ok to start and all fine. Started on Gonal F again every other night and instead of the headaches of last time, I now feel sick! Never mind. Just keep reminding myself it is all for a good cause! Have next scan booked for Wednesday so day 10 and hopefully the follies will have started growing 

Time to go home as hardly any sleep over weekend with family staying so hoping to catch up tonight.

Take care all x x


----------



## loopylisa73

Thanks for all the thoughts and help ladies ..... Sorry about lack of personals tonight, feeling extremely overwhelmed .

Finding it hard just to get thru the day ATM.

Soon as i sort mymushed up head out i will be back ...soon i hope


----------



## xmasbaby81

hi girls, how are u all. Sorry for my lack of posts these days but trying to keep fit rather than sitting on the computer eating chocolate! lol although that is defo more enjoyable! 

Scaralooloo - So is this ur last IUI too? How do u feel about that? It's mine too and I'm finding it kinda hard coz I've been really good the last couple of failed attempts, but I think this time will be totally different! I'm going on holiday with my mum in 3 weeks so trying to focus on that rather than the outcome of this IUI. It's strange coz I'm trying not to think of it not working, but not pinning my hopes on it working either! lol Hope I haven't brought u down, just wondering if ur feeling the same sort of way. Hope this doesn't sound stupid but why the pessaries? Have u had them before? I've heard bout people having gel and stuff to use after IUI but I've never had anything other that clomid and gonal f!

Lots to catch up on so hi to everyone and I hope u are all well, also lots of newbies so welcome to u all.

AFM - scan 2moro so fingers crossed I'll be good to go for basting on thur xx


----------



## commutergirl

*Loopy* - everything is not lost. There are quite a few people out there who could confirm that pg symptoms could be the same as AF symptoms. I know it is difficult, but try and be positive. I am sending you a big hug.    (these are actually three  )

*Fusciapink* - so sorry about the abandoned cycle. Will you manage to go for another cycle next month? Good luck with your house move - my move haunted me for the past year or so; we had just got rid of all boxes when we had a shipment from our country of origin, so we just finished unpacking!
Re everybody having babies, of my friends in Italy there is now only one couple left who doesn't have any children (also because of IF problems). Some of them were conceived after very few attempts, so I have thought so many times "couldn't someone smooth data out a bit, let them wait a bit longer and sort out things with us instead? we have been in the queue for quite a while now!". Oh, well. But we are very nice 

*Swallow* - welcome to the thread! I am also at CRGH. I also did Gonal-F last time, but I was always lucky enough not to have any side effects with my medications, although my body seemed to respond well. Worth asking at the clinic if it is a possible side effect. Good luck!  

*Sarah* - re your reply to *Smilingandwishing*: many years ago (seems another life now) I thought that women who put themselves through this (without really knowing what "this" was), sticking needles in themselves and spending half their time in embarrassing positions were just mad, and why didn't they go for a ready-made kid and chose adoption... And now here we are. Fortunately I can still see the ironic side of it all  . I reckon that probably by now I have had more US scans than my friend who has 7 children!
Hope the weather in Scotland stays as nice as it was here for the past two weeks! 

*Natalie* - I agree with Kdb, getting a negative first and then a positive doesn't leave much space for errors! Congratulations!

*Pixielou* - sorry you have to postpone: it must be so frustrating. I try to be quite philosophical and tell myself that it won't be a month to change things (that's why I am having a treatment holiday at the moment), but there are moments when every day seems too much to wait. However, I don't know if it will be so easy to find a clinic that will do tx at such short notice, as they normally want to assess your situation rather than taking over - and if I were you I'd rather wait until next month than going for "any" clinic. Good luck!

*Winegum* - Hi! so do you manage to go to Turkey without being bounced from one relative to another? We never managed to have a proper holiday in Italy because we spend too much time running from one visit to another. I have solemnly stated that this year I want a proper holiday, not a scrap of a holiday: in the past two years we didn't have anything serious because of my change of job, home move and other stuff, and now I am really in need of a proper holiday. Shame that it will have to wait until September...
Re being on your own during iui, it feels really strange. Get it done, phone DH, take the tube home.
Look after yourself in the next two weeks, will you?  

*Fred73* - Good luck with this new cycle. Hope the sickness goes.

*Xmasbaby* - Hi! Fingers crossed for your scan and basting! Where are you going with your mum.

Ok, off to do some work I should have started two hours ago (when I was engrossed in a book, which I ripped off my hands just to become engrossed in FF...) Good night!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## ants2

Hi Girls,

Thanks for the welcomes. I hope to get to know you over the next few weeks.

Well I'm officially on the 2ww. Basting yesterday went ok i think. was on my own but the 2 women doing it were really nice. I was given the choice to get up straight away or stay lying down for a while. They said it would make no difference either way so i got up, couldn't wait to get home! Now not too sure if i should have given it a bit of time   Also not on any progesterone and feel a bit weird about that as i have had it on my previous treatments. Oh well the worry of the 2ww wait has started.

Hope you are all feeling well and we are going to get some good news soon from all the 2wwers.
 

Ants


----------



## amberboo

Morning ladies, just a quick update on moi, got a neg last night as husband on nights and me working this morning and we wanted to do it together. Cons said dye to spotting in sat to test again in a couple if days as may have been late implantation. Not holding hopes up and fully expect period to arrive later as it has in every other cycle 14 days after trigger shot. 

Feeling ok to be honest. Can't afford any more so am niw going to have to egg share. Just got a load of k's to loose 1st. 

Xxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

*Amberboo * - I'm sorry honey, but listen to your consultant and maybe it was late implantation. Fingers crossed you get some good news soon. Thinking of you  It's not over yet 

*Ants2* - Welcome to the 2WW  Hope it doen't drag too much for you. Fingers crossed and lots of positivity that this is your one 

*Commutergirl * - Looking forward to some clear skies, fresh air, sea and a week off being spoilt by my folks  Let's hope that all this madness and craziness we've put ourselves through is all worth it in the end, I still have a glimmer of hope that one day I will be a mum and I'm going to hold onto that glimmer of hope for as long as I can  Don't work too hard 

*Xmasbaby * - Hiya honey, I'm feeling a lot like you too. I'm also feeling a bit frustrated as i don't feel that I have had the best chance at IUI yet, my first go on Clomid was never going to work as I ended up with an infection and on antibiotics 3 days after basting. My 2nd go they didn't up my meds so again I only responded with 1 follicle and my 3rd go they doubled the Clomid but again I only responded with 1 follicle. This is the first time I've done the injections and they had me on a relatively low dose and again I only responded with 1 follicle. So I sort of feel that if this one doesn't work then I should be entitled to try another one before moving onto IVF, I want them to up my meds alot to see if my body will respond better. If the time comes and we need to be looking at the next stage then I think me and DH will argue the fact that we want another chance with the injections, but I'm also trying to hold onto the hope that maybe we won't need to. It's so hard as the longer this journey goes on the more aware I become that maybe this will never happen for me and I'm not ready to accept that yet. I'm also worried about IVF, as the hospital we're meant to go to will only allow us 1 attempt on the NHS and at the moment we've been told it's a 12/18month waiting list. I'm 38 in June I don't have the luxury of time! So we would probably have to go privately but how we'd find the money I just don't know! Sorry to go on, but it's a never ending worry at the moment. But I have to keep reminding myself that maybe we won't need to go down that road, trying to stay positive. They've given me the pessaries as they seemingly give the uterus extra cushioning and protection, they obviosuly thought I needed them, this is the first time I've done them as well. Where you off to with your mum? Hope scan goes well and you get to do basting on Thursday  

*Loopylisa * - Big  honey, we're always here if you need us 

*Fred73* - Good luck with this cycle, hope the sickness goes away soon  Pedicure was lovely, I now have pretty toes 

*Winegum * - Hello girlie, having a week off at my mum and dads as they live up in the North East of Scotland near the sea. So planning some nice coastal walks, good food and plenty of rest and some tlc from my mamma and pappa  CAN'T BLOODY WAIT! When you planning on going to Turkey? I love that country, lovely people, great food and some great beaches. I really want a beach holiday this year but not sure we'll be able to afford one if we have to pay for IVF  Hope you're feeling ok? 

*Pamalanga * - Stay strong and positive, some people don't get any symptoms so don't be disheartened by that. Fingers and toes crossed for you honey.  

*Pixielou * - Thinking of you honey and hope things work out 

*Kdb * -  

*AFM * - All ok with me, gearing up for Orkney and my week off next week...yippeeeee  Trying to pretend that I'm not on the 2WW surprisingly it's not working 

Big love to all you lovely ladies,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## xmasbaby81

hey girls,
Amberboo - finders crossed its late implantation!

scaralooloo - Aw its comforting to hear that how I am feeling is well I suppose, normal. My emotions are really all over the place at the moment and I'm driving myself nuts with all these what if's! I'm 28 so time isn't really a big issue at the moment, but money definately is! I think we get 2 IVF's but not sure yet. Due to my anti-thyroid antibodies, I was going to go for immune testing before IVF but its between 1 and 2k! I know it would be worth it if it worked but we're saving for a deposit for a house and it would put a big dent in our savings! We're living with my mum just now as we moved out of a rented place to save a deposit to buy, but got refused a mortgage twice last year. We have a couple of loans and credit cards outstanding, nothing major but still debt I suppose. I would definately adopt, but I know we wouldn't exactly be classed as "financially secure" in the eyes of an adoption panel, although we still manage to live comfortably and I know we would provide a loving home. 
I am a bit more deflated coz at my scan today I only had 2 follies at 1.5 and 1.7, and the 1.5 is only a possible not a definate! Ii don't understand this as at the start I had a gr8 response with 3 follies and the smallest being 1.7! They can't offer an explanation either except that maybe my own hormone levels were higher in other cycles. As this is my last shot I was hoping for a couple of nice mature follies, but thats not to be  Good luck with this cycle, I really hope u get a BFP!!

ants - good luck with the 2ww

commutergirl - howz u? I'm going to benidorm this time. Just a wee break going to watch cheesy shows! lol We've never been to benidorm, and heard so much about it so we're giving it a try. Not actually done much of Europe to be honest, normally head long haul but trying to save!  

fred - hope u get some nice big follies


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hello Ladies, and Happy Tuesday!

Hope you are all well. I am officially losing my marbles. Was in a meeting this afternoon - me and seven blokes. As we waited for things to get started the guys all chatted happily, as usual about football, rugby, size of their power tools. In a desperate attempt to change the subject and enter the conversation I made a few quips about volcanic ash and then asked if anyone had seen anything about the _cyclogests_ in Mississippi!!!!!   Seven confused faces stared at me, I went bright red and asked who was favourite to win in this years World Cup!! Ruddy thing was a tornado and not a cyclone anyway!! 

So as I sit here with a cold flannel on my brow to calm my still red face I am sending you all good wishes.

*Amberboo * - I have everything crossed for you that it is a late planter or that because it was evening rather than morning just not enough hormone to get picked up by the test. Positive thinking for next few days

*Xmasbaby81 * - Sorry to hear that you're not getting the results you had expected - are you able to continue with the cycle though? I hope so.

*Scaraloo * - enjoy your break - hope it's restful and you manage to forget the 2WW for a bit, or at least put it a little bit towards the back of your mind.

*Winegum - * yes had a lovely day watching the marathon. Always brings a tear to my eye though and I got so carried yelling encouragement, calling the names people had printed on their shirts that the woman next to me said 'gosh, you know a lot of people.' Hoping you're good.

*Pamalanga * - good luck for Thursday!!!

*Fred73* - good luck for the scan tomorrow - hope those follies are getting nice and fat!

*Loopylisa73* - hope you feel okay today and that you're getting your head sorted - mind you sorted head and this crazy process don't really go together 

*Ants -* Hi glad all went well yesterday. I have been scrutinising my IUI too as it seems that there was longer gap between trigger and insemination than most other people - was driving myself mad and now realise - it's happened - it's a waiting game and the only control I have is to look after myself, have a positive attitude and visualise the end result that I want. So I keep painting a picture of myself looking at a positive pee-stick!

And I send good vibes to everyone else and hope that life is moving in the right direction for you.

Lots of love

Smiling xxx


----------



## TALLGIRL

Hello there, 

I hope I'm in the right place.  I've just started IUI and am finding it all rather confusing.

Here's a quick history.  Got married and a half years ago to G (who is wonderful).  We started ttc straight away and got pg after about 7 months.  I felt really ill for those first three months, so sick from the moment I opened my eyes until I went to sleep.  I just thought this was normal.  Then at the three months scan, no baby, just an empty sack.  A few months later I got a phonecall telling me it had been a molar pg, which meant 6 months of testing before we were allowed to try again.  Since then, nothing. 

We've had the dye test and sperm test and nothing seems to be wrong.  So - as we are now aged 38, the consultant said IVF, but trying IUI while the IVF comes through.  

Went to the hospital this morning for my day 5 scan.  There seemed to be some concern about my follicles, I have one size 14, three size 10 and one size 9.  The nurse thought this was perhaps too many and took a blood test to see if my hormones were ok.  She showed me how to inject and I'm waiting for a phone call to see if I have to abandon this month or not.  

Does anyone have any thoughts about these follicle sizes?  

Very few people know we are trying IUI - it seemed difficult to manage people watching us to see if anything was happening.  So it's good to find a place I can talk about it.  

Fingers crossed to all


----------



## Scaralooloo

Afternoon ladies,

Just wanted to come on and say hello before I head up north for the next week. Not sure if I'll get a chance to pop on and say hello, I will try.

*Tallgirl * - Welcome  You have found a great place to come and rant, rejoice, laugh or whatever you fancy! There's always someone on here who can answer a question. In regards to your follie sizes, with IUI they don't like you to have more than 3 mature follicles between 17mm & 20mm. It could be that they're concerned that you already have quite a few and if they all continue to grow then they may have to abandon your cycle. It could be that one or two of the follicles will drop back and stop growing, so try not to worry too much if you can...easier said than done I know. Good luck with it all, it's a hard journey, we all know how you feel. 

*Smilingandwishing * - Your work story made me chuckle  poor you!

*Xmasbaby * - It's so hard isn't it! I'm trying not to put too much pressure on myself at the moment and just concentrate on the 2WW, if I don't get the result I want next week then I will look at what the next step is. I was finding myself completely overwhelmed and just panicking about everything. I have 2 friends who are currently nearing the end of the adoption process and what a long process it is! Me and DH have already discussed this and we both agree that we would consider it if we're not succesful with IUI or IVF. It's something that we would both like to do even if we do get pregnant. Sorry to hear that your follicles are not behaving, but I'm quite a slow responder so I know how you feel, try to stay patient and who knows by your next scan you may notice a massive improvement. Good luck sweetie.

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all ok  

*AFM* - Flying up to Orkney tommorrow, looking forward to that but sad that I won't see DH for 5 days  Feeling ok in myself, still bloated and windy  Weighed myself this morning and it appears that I've put on 3lbs since last week, not sure how, I'm just wondering if that might have anything to do with the pessaries and being bloated...hope so!

Speak soon girlies,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Welcome *Tallgirl* Scaralooloo is right hunnie, if there are too many of the right size then they may have to abandon....BUT they will probably not all grow as she said but they will check that. Hope it goes ok, let us know 

Have a great time in Orkney *Scaralooloo* (my cousin lives there) 

Hi *Smiling* that made me smile....THANKS  i needed to x

*xmasbaby81 * how are you?? 

Hi to all new and not so new  *C'MON GUYS........ Some BFP Please!!!!!!!!!!*

  

Loopy

x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Tallgirl - Hello and welcome scaralooloo and loopy are both right, wishing you all the best hunni 

Scaralooloo - have a fab time orkany and lots pampering , one part scotland i havent managed to visit yet, my mum from scotland and have massive family there..sending you lots positive vibes sweetie  

Wingum - how are you, hope 2ww not driving you nuts...sending lots   hun

Loopy - how are you feeling sweetie 

Smiling - work story brought smile to my face, hope you get the psoitive pee stick

Fred - hope scan went well and follies doing good

Pamalanga - good luck for thursday

Sorry to everyone i have missed, so much to catch up on, but you are all in my thoughts   here's to getting some BFP's

AFM - Started DR today tablets for next 7 days, start sniffing friday and thats going to be a pain as suffering real badly with hay fever lol, did have wobbly moment about it last night but had good chat with DH so feeling a little positive about it all. but a little part me has realised that just maybe it's just not meant to be...

Jill xx


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies,

*Amberboo* - sorry dear . If egg sharing is your next step, hope you can get it into motion soon. 

*Smilingandwishing* - you made me laugh  ! I know that sooner or later I'll do something like that, or possibly more telltale of what is going on in my mind...

*Tallgirl* - welcome!  hope you can carry on with this cycle straight away: like the other girls said, not necessarily all your follies will grow. 
Like you, we also told very few people about our IUIs: otherwise even an innocent "how are you doing?" might imply "have you got any news on THAT side?", and I am afraid I might end up screaming at people... so yes, this is one reason why this is a great place. Plus, no one will judge you, while "the others" (I know it is not very nice, but I am getting this black and white division of the world  ) won't always understand, however sympathetic they might be.

*Sarah* - have a great time! Say hi to Orkney for me! 

*Loopy* - how are you doing?  yes! we need some BFPs!

*Beanie* - don't start thinking about what is meant or is not meant to be. I am probably not the best person to advise you in that sense because I am also having those moments (and I am older than you!). But try and focus on now, ok?  

A message for everybody: Leeet the pumpkin... leeet the pumpkin... let the pu-umpkin in! (sing it like "Let the sunshine in" from Hair...)      

Ok, penalty box for me 

Good night!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Past few days i have been.....'ok so it hasnt worked again'...! Its ok i knew it wouldnt...... Now, trying to fill my head with anything hoping AF will arrive soon as i cant take anymore... Crying all the time, in pain, so down...........i really dont know what to do with myself
One min acting like i havent got a care in the world, then the next weight of the world on my shoulders

I really am Loopy


----------



## kdb

Sarah, have a fab trip and break with your parents  

Lisa, hang in there      

Hi and hugs to Commutergirl, Beanie, Winegum xoxo


----------



## TALLGIRL

*Loopy* so sorry you're feeling so bad. . All the waiting, and wanting to protect yourself against the hurt. Such a rollercoaster of emotions - it's a hard hard thing to go through. Sending you lots of warm feelings and hoping hoping you can find some peace soon.

*Scaralooloo, Commputergirl, Beanie, Loopy*
Thanks so much for your replies. It's so nice that you all know what I'm talking about! A different experience from trying to explain things to friends. The one or two I've tried to talk to haven't clue about all of this, neither practically nor emotionally. I realise now that I've been feeling quite isolated/lonely. I didn't get a call from the nurse, so it looks like we are going ahead for the moment, and we'll see what's happened to the follies look like on Tuesday at my next scan. I don't feel very hopeful about this whole process but atleast we're doing something.

*Beanie* - 

Feeling glad I've found you all

Tallgirl xx


----------



## kdb

Hi, and welcome Tallgirl    Your follies sound fine - I have always had several 10mm or less on both ovaries but only ever had 1-2 dominant follies.  Stay positive - no news is good news - and best of luck with this cycle


----------



## Beanie3

Loopy    just take it one day at a time sweetie, be kind to yourself. Sending you massive hug    but don't ever feel bad for feeling so low hunni   

Commutergirl thank you, going give my pma big kick up the bum today by having some me time hehe 

Big hugs to everyone


----------



## fred73

Loopylisa - think we have all been where you are as you so want to be positive but scared that if you are the drop will be too far. This time I am going to try the "It has worked" for the whole 2ww and take the consequences at the end if not. That's the plan but whether I will stick to it.... Is so difficult as however much you analyse it is impossible to tell. My DH wants me to have a window down there so he can watch what's going on and if everything is working  Crazy but at least we would know!!! Just try and take every day as it comes and is there anything you can do to take your mind off it? Bit sad I know but I have found jigsaw puzzles keep me busy for hours and hold my concentration. Look after yourself and we are all here is you need us    

Beanie - Good News that you are starting again and remember 3rd time lucky   

SmilingandWishing, Ants2, Winegum - Hope the 2ww is going ok and you have not gone crazy  

Xmasbaby - my clinic said anything over 16mm was good enough for basting and still time to grow some more so hopefully things will improve. Seems to be the only thing we say is give it time which is the most frustrating thing as all you can do is wait and see   

Tallgirl - welcome and glad you have joined us. I find all the ladies advice on here really useful and support is invaluable. As the other girls said, most clinics do not want to carry on if more than 4 follies but it is likely that some will drop back as time goes on. I have also read that for a lot of people their first treatment is a bit more experimental as they don't know how your body will respond to drugs etc so I treated my first one as a practice just in case   However I have met ladies on other threads who it worked for 1st time so stay  

AFM - had cd10 scan yesterday and 2 good follies, 12 mm and 11mm, left and right plus lots of others coming along so they are a bit worried their might be too many! No injection for me tonight and then another scan tomorrow to see how it is going. Good news for me though as last time all follies on left so pleased both sides this time as my DH said maybe they all turned right at the last basting and nowhere to go   Did cheer me up  

Hi to everyone else and hope all ok


----------



## xmasbaby81

hiya girls, just want to start by saying thanks to u all for being so understanding and supportive, as I know we all have our own battles to face re treatment, but you are all so non-judgemental and gr8 at offering advice and support.

Smilingandwishing - Sorry but LOL at ur message, it gave me a good chuckle! At least they didn't have a clue wat u were talking about! Better get up to scratch with World Cup Fever, it safer! lol Had basting today so was able to carry on with cycle.

Tallgirl - I can just really re-cap what the other have said, I take it they're just worried incase they all continue to grow as they need to take it as every follicle could effectively matture and therefore become a baby, or 4 in your case! lol Don't worry too much tho, like the girls said, 1 or 2 might stop growing and you'll be left with 2 nice big follies!

Scaralooloo - Well I'm now officially on the 2ww. I'm trying just to relax now, I've done all the worrying before insemination, so nothing else I can do but wait. Thats funny coz I've said that adopting is something I would like to do even if IUI/IVF is successful. Think this ttc journey just makes u realise how precious children are, and how its you that makes a difference to their lives. Hope u enjoy ur trip to Orkney.

Loopylisa - I'm good thanks, how are u? Now officially on the 2ww so need to keep myself busy now. Sorry ur feeling so low, but thats something we all understand so please feel free to rant about the world, we're here for u  

Beanie - Aw we've all had those moments but just try to keep it in sight.

Commutergirl - lol luvin the pumpkins

Fred - I know, and 1 is better than none. Glad ur feeling positive and thats a good result so fingers crossed.

AFM _ Had basting today. Had a bit of bleeding, but I'm sure she caught me on the way in as it was more painful than others. Well its a waiting game now so fingers croseed. My friend made me chuckle, she's feeling positive for me and 6 (its my 6th cycle) is her lucky number so she's let me borrow it this month! Lets hope uit works xx


----------



## pamalanga

Well tested today and BFN was supposed to have started my period yesterday and still nothing. It' really messing with my head as I am never late unless I'm pregnant. I keep going to the toilet and wiping to check - dry as a bone. Rushed out to boots this pm and bought another test just in case it was a dodgy one - knowing my luck. 

Will test again tomorrow first thing.

Good luck to all on 2ww
 to all those BFN's and congrats to the BFP's  

Have a great bank holiday weekend to all
xx


----------



## Beanie3

Pamalanga - sending lots positive vibes you way hunni   

Xmasbaby - Glad basting went well, sending you lots positive vibes your way sweetie


----------



## pamalanga

Tested negative again this morning BFN  

Spoke to clinic and they said that your period can be delayed by at least a few days because of the cyclogest - wish I had known that before I did 3 pregnancy tests and started to get utterly paranoid. I feel like such a twit.

Anyway onwards and upwards hey!

Will try again in July - jsut enough time to save some pennies again.

Good luck to everyone else on IUI's and especially those on the hell of the 2ww     thoughts.


See you again in July

Pam
xx


----------



## loopylisa73

*BFN* ladies, Af arrived


----------



## Beanie3

loopy -     

pamalanga -    

Be kind to yourself


----------



## nellybee

Hello girlies!

A hello and goodbye from me. After 3rd BFN beginning of April I'm leaping on the IVF rollercoaster. Well, ICSI in fact. Kicking off AF after next - end May, early June. Slightly nervous about taking way more drugs and effect it might have on my work but encouraged by the higher percentage success rate. 

Good luck to everyone and so so sorry to hear about your horrid disappointments, loopy and pamalanga  . 

Might give the ICSI thread a go but work is looking ridiculously busy until August so who knows (not sure how that is going to work out with treatment but will cross that bridge when I get to it!! The big boss man has guessed I'm having treatment aaaaagh! but have sworn him to secrecy and it might actually be easier if he knows). 

Be kind to yourselves everyone. 

xxNellybee


----------



## kdb

Good luck Nellybee


----------



## Beanie3

Wishing you all the best nellybe


----------



## keirasmummy

Hiya, not been on for a while cos been very hectic at home..

Tested yesterday and BFN...    I thought AF had arrived but when I checked after that.. No more bleeding   Anyone had that before??

Gemma x


----------



## marshy

loopylisa- really sorry hun wots next?     

nellybee- Hi ya bab think we will be on the same cycle, as I am moving on too IVF lots of           for us and this months IUI lady's xxxxx


----------



## loopylisa73

hi ladies, i think i may have to bow out now......me and DH (me more) think it is taking a peice of me each time  BFN happens, so i want to call time.  But i have promised him i will see the consultant 1 more time just to see if counselling may help whilst sorting my head out.....Its hard as you all know only too well, and although i thought i was strong enough to deal with it all the few days were im inconsolable are too much ( i know eventually i bounce back but my bounce this time isnt bouncing this time) and a family of our own would make us complete im scared it will break us.  

I know im down atm things may change but i will let you all know what what we do xxx
Love and   for all of you

Loopy

xx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Lisa,

Really feel for you.  It sounds as though you have a wonderful husband and together you must come to the right decision for both of you. Having some counselling is a great idea - at least that way you will know that you have explored all of your feelings and will be in the best possible place to make a decision about the future and how you will deal with that decision whether it's to move on to concentrate on other things or to try again.

I hope that the cloud lifts soon. 

Sending you lots of hugs and   for whatever you decide.

Smiling xxx


----------



## TALLGIRL

Loopy - talking to someone sounds like a really good plan.  That way, whatever the two of you decide to do you will know you have really thought it through, which may help you to live with your decision.  G and I have been for some couples therapy to give us some extra support with all of this.  It's an enormous strain on any relationship.  So far, having only been to one session, it was excellent.  Scary, but well worth it.  It felt like another way to look after ourselves.  I really hope it helps           

To everyone
Thanks for all your thoughts and experiences.  I now feel, as this is my first IUI round, I shouldn't expect too much. The start of a journey perhaps... 

Tallgirl


----------



## fred73

Haven't been on for a few days and can't believe how much sad news has happened to everyone  

Loopylisa - So sorry to see your BFN as was hoping for something different for you   Some time out may be good for you and your DH and no reason to rush into any decisions, just take your time. Each treatment journey is a complete rollercoaster and however strong you are, it always takes time to come back but I know your bounce will return   Take care of yourself    

Pamalanga, Keirasmummy - Sorry to see your BFNs   

Nellybee, Marshy - Good Luck with your IVF. Sending you lots of     

Beanie - how are things going with your cycle?

Xmasbaby - hope things are going well with 2ww  

AFM - had a down day on my rollercoaster yesterday as my follies decided not to grow due to lack of injections. Taking it easy today in the hope they will have a growth spurt before my cd15 scan tomorrow. Can't even have chocolate to cheer me up as read it has caffeine in and don't want to risk anything stopping them growing! Lets hope that May brings all of us some good news  

Take care all


----------



## marshy

fred73- get a hot water bottle on your belly,  glass of  pineapple juice have read that it works. I always drink lots of water and milk good look xxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Evening girlies,

Back at my mum and dads after a wonderful few days in Orkney   What a place, it's beautiful and the sun shined the whole time we were there. Truly wonderful! And I still have another few days to relax up at my mum and dads  

Loopylisa - I am so, so sorry honey to hear your news. I think counselling is a great idea, I've had 5 sessions now and I feel like it's really helping me deal with things. Although the disappointment of a BFN is still hard. Thinking of you and remember your FF are always here to lend an ear and give  

Pamalanga & Keirasmummy - Again I'm so sorry to hear your disappointing news, I hope you're both ok?  

Nellybee & Marshy - I really hope you get the good news you both so deserve with IVF    

Beanie_1 - How are you feeling?  

Xmasbaby - How's the 2WW going?  

Commutergirl - How you feeling?  

Winegum - How you doing sweetypie, hope you're feeling ok?  

Hello to everyone else, just a quickie tonight as battery is about to die on computer and I can't find charger!

AFM - I'm ok have a feeling the witch is on it's way, getting some cramping today so not sure i'll make it to test day on Friday. Trying to stay positive and not think about it too much as I want to enjoy my week with my family.

Speak soon ladies,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hi All,

I am so sorry for BFNs. I hope you guys are okay and finding some strength.

Thinking of everyone and senidng good vibes.

Just a short one tonight - I'm feeling a little down for the first time - I have those familair AF feelings - not cramps just that feeling in my tummy and back - but am trying very, very hard to stay positive.

Lots of    

Smiling xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hi Everyone 

Big hugs to everyone   

Sarah - glad you having fab time sweetie, try keep positive very hard i know,    thinking lots poistive vibes for you 

Smiling - It can be so hard to stay positive but we have to try   sending lots positive vibes you way   

Fred - really hoping you get some good news on scan, thinking of you sweetie   

Hope everyone had lovely weekend 

AFM - last day for tablets so AF should be here in couple days, sniffing going good, just the odd nose bleed..just counting down the days now until base line test....what has been odd this time round is my (.)(.) have been tender to touch and heavy feeling which i have not had on the 2 previous IUI's..feeling quite calm about it this time, not down or positive..but that prob change once start injections lol...


----------



## TALLGIRL

Smiling - sending you some    

Just back from my day 11 scan.  There were two follies, one each side, size 17 and 20.  So I had the injection and back tomorrow for the basting.  I have been quite relaxed but now I'm feeling nervous/excited.  Need to calm down - long 2ww ahead.  

Strength to all those waiting...

Tallgirl


----------



## kdb

For Sarah & for Smiling       

 


Tallgirl - great follie sizes, well done - good luck for tomorrow


----------



## fred73

Sarah - Hope you enjoy the rest of your trip with your family and keep      

Smiling - Still some days to go so keep   

Beanie - not much longet to go now then until you start and join me on the treatment rollercoaster. just remember the more positive days you can have the better   

Tall girl - Good Luck with the basting tomorrow. Looks like we are going to be 2ww partners  

AFM - The last 7 days have been the biggest rollercoaster of my treatment so far and after my last cycle was textbook and a BFN I am hoping this is a good sign!! Follies started well then stopped and then at scan yesterday all ready to go with 1 folly about 20 but others dropped back to 14 so no good. Then yesterday evening had some discharge which looked like what I normally get when I ovulate so started to panic we were going to miss it. Had to wait 4 hours to do an ovulation test but came up negative and the one this morning the same so think still all ok. Too much over analysis I think   Anyway did trigger shot last night and then going for basting tomorrow afternoon. Back to the madness of 2ww then  

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

I quite like this new interface.

*Loopy* - what should I say? I am really sorry, I have been there and I know how dark it feels. Take time for yourselves before making any decisions. Counselling, as you say, may help (I have considered it, too); but the most important thing is that you keep talking to each other (as you seem to be doing). I am thinking of you.  

*Tallgirl *- good luck with basting!   . Well, don't start by saying that you shouldn't expect much the first time - who knows?   

*Sarah* - good to read you from Scotland and glad that you are having a good time! shame the nice weather has gone. Don't think too much of your symptoms (easier said than done, I know) and stay positive, OK?   When are you travelling back? hope they sort out this volcanic ash mess.

*Fred - *my view is that it won't be a bit of chocolate to change the situation... treat yourself to something you like. Hope everything goes well!   

*Smilingandwishing* - keep going! don't worry about your symptoms, they may really mean anything!   

Hi to everybody else and sorry I am not doing more personals - long day ahead!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hello Ladies   


I just thought I'd introduce myself prior to starting my first IUI next week.  I'm excited, anxious and scared about the forthcoming weeks, but am trying to remember to take my PMA where-ever I go!   


I hope to get to know you all soon.


Am x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

amethyst - hello and welcome wishing you all the best with your IUI, you will get great support from all the lovely ladies here...

Fred - hope basting has gone well hunni

Hope everyone having good week so far...sending lots hugs and positives vibes to you all


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all,

Had my 1st IUI last week and have 4 more days before i test. this 2ww is torture.
As this is my 1st IUI i was unsure how i'd feel, well now i know... its been long long days though i do keep very very busy.
Gonna test a day early i think.. its just too tempting

Trace


----------



## Loopdy

Hi everyone,

It's me and my husbands first IUI cycle, we're currently in our 2ww, on day 5.  I'm not feeling any different as yet, not sure if I should be or not!  I had follicles of 17mm, 15mm, 13mm and 11mm and husband produced 4.4 million     and they seemed pleased at that, said they were looking for 4 million.  

We have unexplained infertility and have been trying for a baby for just over 4 years.  I've been on Clomid but it didn't work so now on the IUI path.  It does feel as though we're getting closer to getting our baby and we're really positive.  Hope that doesn't wear off.

I was feeling really relaxed and not stressed despite losing my beloved dad to cancer a month ago and starting a new job but this morning came out in coldsores all over my lips, not nice!!  They'll be no   now!  We were supposed to start last month but there was too much going on and we messed up on our injections so had to abandon it.

Wishing everyone


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi Ladies hope you are all doing well??
you guys on ur  all stay strong and  for a  ...... xxx

Hi to all you new guys *Loopdy, Tkbearlowey, amethyst_uk* and anyone else i missed.... you are in the right place  

xx

Love 
Loopy


----------



## smilingandwishing

Ladies,

Wanted to share my    with you.  I am over the moon, if not a little taken aback.

Thank you so much for all your support over the last few days as I went slowly round the twist!! I'm not sure I would have got through it without you.

I will write more later, but dashing off to work and wanted to share my news with you - you're the first to know!!

Lots love and luck to everyone

Smilingxx


----------



## Beanie3

Good Morning

Smiling - fantastic news, so happy for you, wishing you all the best for the next 9 months..

Hello and welcome to tkbearlowey and loopdy, wishing you both all the best for your 2ww

Sending lots      for you all on 2ww,     that you get bfp


----------



## kdb

Congratulations Smiling, how wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!  I have a single friend in NZ who had a little boy from dIUI and he is simply divine.  She is coping very well, and compared with other babies his age seems much more alert, I think due to the fact that he has her sole attention   

Great news, and such a boost for the other girls on this thread.

xoxox

      


p.s. For the old timers on the thread who know me, I heard last night that my PCT has approved the IVF funding so we can at last get our first consultation booked. (again!)  Am v v relieved


----------



## Beanie3

Kdb thats great news    hope you won't have to wait to long to get started


----------



## amethyst_uk

Morning ladies, and thank you for the welcome

*Smiling - *Congratualtions  - you must be on cloud 9!

*Kdb *- fantastic news about your funding

Well, AF has visited me a day earlier than usual and I have my CD5 scan booked for Monday. This is my first time at any sort of tx so you'll have to excuse my poor knowledge of terminology! I get my injection lesson then too. 

I'm feeling a little strange about it all. Now my scan's booked it has kinda made it finally feel real that this route is going to be my only route to completing our family. I must keep telling myself that at least I have this route to try! PMA!! Fingers crossed girlies that May is our month!

 to us all!

Am x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello Ladies from bonny Scotland,

First of all I'm liking the new FF look very modern   

Kdb - Fantastic news honeybee, you must be thrilled that you can get started. I have everything crossed for you and hope you get some good news very soon   

Smilingandwishing - Wowweeeeeeee.....  Congratulations to you and lil smilybean, that is brilliant news I am so happy for you and wish you all the best for the next 9 months.   

Beanie_1 - Loving the PMA   Try and hang onto it if you can. Fingers crossed for this cycle   

Tallgirl - Great follies   Hope the basting went well and all the best for the 2WW    

Fred73 - Great follie, hope the basting went well and you're feeling ok? Best of luck for this cycle    

Commutergirl - Hiya honey, hope all is well with you and you're not working too hard? Having a lovely time with my folks, my mum is spoiling me rotten   Meant to be flying back down on Saturday but some of the flights in Scotland have been cancelled so we'll have to wait and see. Don't mind being stuck up here for a few more days really    

Amethyst_uk - Welcome and all the best for your first IUI    

Tkbearlowey - Welcome and I wish you all the best for this cycle, don't test early!    

Loopdy - Welcome! Sounds like you've had a really tough time of late you poor thing. I hope this cycle of IUI brings you some much deserved happiness    

Loopylisa - Hiya honey, hope you're doing ok?   

AFM - Still up in Scotland, it's doing wonders for me as I feel really relaxed   Test day tomorrow but not feeling too hopeful as I'm getting quite a lot of cramping and have very sore boobs. Preparing myself or another disappointment. My poor mum is all anxious as well and thought I was testing this morning, she was waiting for me to come out of the bathroom this morning   Who knows maybe I'll be wrong...that would be nice.

Big love to you all,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## kdb

Sarah - lol about your mum waiting outside the bathroom   Bless her!  Really hoping you're wrong and you get a very very special surprise tomorrow xoxox            

Thanks Am, thanks Beanie - cons appt booked for next Thursday!!

Keep up the PMA, Amethyst     

xoxo


----------



## fred73

Hi ladies

Smiling - Congratulations on the BFP. I'm sure you have the biggest smile today  and made me feel more positive for my 2ww   

Amethyst - welcome to the thread and hope all goes well with your scan on Monday   

tkbear - welcome also and try not to test early as could be too soon as sometimes takes 2 weeks or a bit longer for IUI   

loopdy - 2ww is the hardest bit but keep   

beanie - hows it going    

Loopylisa - hows things with you? Hope you are enjoying some me time   

kdb - Congrats on the PCT funding. Good News for your next step forward   

Sarah - Good Luck with the testing tomorrow.     that the good news on here will continue so keep    and enjoy the time with your mum. I am also visiting my parents at the weekend to hopefully make these 2 weeks go a bit quicker    

AFM - basting went well yesterday although last time they told me I had a high cervix so this time they went in prepared and was a bit more uncomfortable! Hope that means that she managed to put the sample in a better position    Supposed to be working from home today doing appraisals but struggling to concentrate    Anyway with the better news on here today we should all be really    so hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Sue74

Hi Ladies

I have been a lurker for a long time but wondered if I may join you, just had basting today    had 5 follies 24mm, 15mm, 13mm,12mm & 9mm, clinic were very pleased with DH's   so got to keep up my PMA for the next 2 weeks  .

Congratulations smiling on the    thats great news.  Sending    to those who didn't get their dream this time and     to those waiting for treatment to start or who are on the 2WW.

kdb thats fab news honey getting your appoint & funding, its all go now   .  I've PM'd you.
Will try to do some personals nnext timexxxx


----------



## xmasbaby81

smiling - huge congrats on ur BFP!! 

Kdb - Great news bout the funding. Hope u get ur appointment quickly
Scaralooloo - Good luck for 2moro     its good news for you!

Sue -welcome. Great follies, good luck with 2ww.

Fred - glad basting went well, good luck with 2ww.

Loopdy - Glad ur feeling positive, good luck 

AFM - Started to get the usual AFish cramps today. Not surprised to be honest, felt like this cycle was over as soon as it started with responding so poorly to stims this time. Also normallyduring 2ww I get quite spotty, but skin has also been really clear. I've always felt with past cycles that I am getting pregnant but my problem is with implantation, but this time I don't even feel there is an embryo to implant. AF not due till tue but sure she'll appear before then. Sorry for being so negative, but just trying to keep a brave face on till I've finished work 2moro, so I don't go into meltdown, but needed to share with someone.


----------



## commutergirl

Hi all,

*Smiling* - that's fantastic news!!! congratulations!!!      
Hope you have broken the spell and this is just the first one in a long series.
*Amethyst, Loopdy, Tkbearlowey, Sue74* - welcome! I have found very supportive people here.  For one, we all know what you are going through. Good luck!

*Kdb* - great news! hope you get started soon.  

*Sarah* - everything crossed for tomorrow! Hope relaxing and feeling looked after had its good effect (your mum sounds great!). Thinking of you.      

*Winegum* - you should also be near testing time? Everything crossed    . I really hope to hear good news    .

*Xmasbaby* - keep going girl! cramps could mean anything!

Pumpkins for everybody!      

Hope May brings lots of good news - don't we all deserve it?

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Evening Ladies
Thank you everyone for your lovely comments and congratulations
*Kdb* - thanks for the note about your single friend - it took a lot of soul searching to even get to treatment and it really helps to hear stories like that. - Congratulations on securing funding - good luck going forward.
*Scaralooloo* - have everything crossed for you for tomorrow Hun- big positive vibes being sent your way!! Be good to carry on together
*Fred73* - glad basting went well
*Sue 74* - lovely follies - good luck
*Xmasbaby81* - try to keep your chin up lovely. It is so hard I know. I had real AF feelings from Friday last week, and was writing on the forum that I was worried about it. I would have sworn AF was on its way Tuesday - I was in and out of the loo all day - holding my breath - so keep that PMA going.
*CommuterGirl *- how are you? Thanks for your lovely words? 
Good luck to everyone!
Love, Smiling


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi girls,

ah thanks so much for support from you all. I will NOT test early, just wait as i should. i didn't realise IUI can sometimes take a bit longer.
I am so so happy to be part of you all here and you really do get me through the hard days of 2ww.
Good luck to you all and promise not to test early

Trace
xxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

It's all over for me, tested negative this morning just waiting for AF to turn up now   I kind of knew that it wasn't going to work but doesn't help the pain when you see that little pee stick. I'll test again in a couple of days if AF hasn't appeared but I think I'm just grasping at straws.

Not sure what the next step is for us, not sure if they'll allow us one more go of IUI with injections or whether we'll have to look at going straight onto IVF. 

Hope all you ladies on the 2WW and waiting to test get some positive news, thinking of you all and have everything crossed you have better luck than me.

Much love to you all,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

I'm really sorry about your bfn Scaralooloo   


Take care


Am x


----------



## Sue74

Morning ladies, thank you for the welcome

Scaralooloo- sending you big   honey

tkbear- Good luck for testing, we will send the    round if you test early, its so tempting isn't it  

smiling- hi how are today

commutergirl- Heres hoping mays a good month


Xmasbaby- keep your chin up, sending you some    .   

Hope everyone else is ok and looking forward to the weekend


----------



## dixie13

Sarah -    big hugs to you    I was really hoping it would be good news for you this time. Best of luck for whatever you decide to do next   

Dixie
xx


----------



## kdb

Sarah sweetie, I'm truly sorry.  Take a few days or weeks as you need to before deciding what to do next.  xoxox

Dixie!  YAY!  Good to hear from you!!  Congrats on your 12wk scan - how are you feeling?  When will you tell work?  Big hugs xoxo


----------



## dixie13

Hi kdb - I've been feeling pretty rubbish for the last few months, but with a smile on my face, if you know what I mean    Hoping to feel better as the 12th week comes to an end..... I have been grounded since I found out I was pregnant, which is lovely!!!! How are things with you, you must be excited about your IVF appointment?


----------



## Snazk

Hey All, its been really encouraging reading this thread as there has been many BFP so congratulations to all you lucky couples - I wish you all the best  

Its my first cycle of IUI and I'm soooo nervous...

It was day 7 for us today, and we went for our 1st scan in the morning, there was a few good follicles, a 20, 18, 15 and 14 along with 8 smalls (I forgot to ask about the lining - what an   lol - I tend to have a lot of questions in my head but by the time I get there its all gone  ). The consultant said the follicles looked good and we may do the IUI tomorrow or maybe Monday. I was asked to take an ovulation test at the hospital before they could advise further, which was negative  and then I was told to pick up a trigger injection and await for a call with further instructions.


Now this wait was only 4 hours but it felt like time slowed down, the nurse phoned sounding all cheery telling me there was some good news - we were booked in for the IUI tomorrow morning and all I needed to do now was take the trigger injection straightaway and they would see me tomorrow...


So this is when 101 questions run through my head which I'm about to bombard you all with  I hope you can help!


Firstly I was a little bit worried that this was happening too early, I asked this to the nurse but she seems to think it is ok, I usually ovulate late into the cycle and although the last cycle was with timed intercourse the folicles were 24, 20, 19 and I was told to still take a shot of gonal-f that night and a trigger the following day followed by timed "session" that night and the day after. What do you guys think? The timings giving it will have been approx 20 hours after the trigger that the IUI will occur, will be be ok?


The next one is the actual procedure - Does it hurt? I've not got a good pain threshold, to give you an idea the regular scans I can just about tolerate and the dye test could not be completed as it was far too painful for me :s so I had it done under general anaesthetic - I know I know you must be thinking what a soft touch    


Call it bad timing, but I'm coming down with a bout of cold, the throats been sore since last night, the headaches and runny nose has started today - do you think this may affect my chances and any ideas on what I can do to reduce any adverse effect?


And last question I promise, for those of you who have had success with IUI is there anything I can do from now to increase my chances of implantation?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## commutergirl

*Sarah* - I am really, really sorry. Be kind to yourself. I am thinking of you.   

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## fred73

Sarah - so sorry to hear your news, sending you lots of       and let your mum take care of you  

Snazk - Not sure I can answer all your questions but thought I should give you a bit of a heads up on what happens with the actual IUI. I would say it is very similar to a smear test but rather than taking a sample they insert a catheter. I didn't find it painful just a bit uncomfortable with a few cramps similar to AF pain. The clinic I go to are very good and check all the time that you are happy wiht what they are doing so don't worry about it    Don't think a cold will make a difference just keep thinking   . Also not sure about time between trigger and basting as I am never sure if the timing is right and on my 2nd 2ww wait at the moment so can't really advise. Mine was over 40 hours both times and thought that was too long but think every clinic has a different protocol and all have successes! Just try and relax and hope all goes well.

Hope everyone else ok and sorry no more personals but on my brothers internet and not unlimited so feeling guilty for using his allowance. Take care all and enjoy the weekend


----------



## Beanie3

Evening Ladies

Sarah - I'm so sorry sweetie, sending you lots     , be kind to yourself hunni xx

Fred - hope basting went well, sending you lots     for 2ww

Winegum - hope your ok

Xmasbaby - so hard to keep positive, sending you lots    

Tkbearlowey - its tempting to test early, wishing you all the best    

Dixie - lovely to hear everything is going well   

Smiling - enjoy the next 9 months

Sorry no more personnal's feeling like bus hit me...sending everyone   Hope everyone has lovely weekend xx

AFM - AF arrived today and boy is she making herself known....havent been able to hardly eat a thing...


----------



## Loopdy

Hi Ladies,

Well, it's only taken me 45 mins to open two windows on my laptop so I can reply!

Smiling - that is just fantastic news!!!  I'm so thrilled for you, truly.  I actually told my husband and he asked how you felt up to you finding out so I looked on your previous posts   .  I loved the post with the Cyclogest cyclones!!

KDB - Hi, what a weight off your mind getting the funding - brilliant.  

Fred - this 2 ww, well, at the beginning, I thought, it's going really quickly, it now appears to be dragging!  Glad basting went well and you managed to get your appraisals done!

Sue 74 - Sounds like your basting went really well, it does make you feel good doesn't it.  The clininc seemed happy with what I laid (as I call it!) and what my dh gave too.  Makes you more positive.  I'm on day 7 of my 2ww with my first IUI cycle.

Xmasbaby - What day of your 2ww are you to get AFish cramps?  I'm so sorry to hear that you feel down about stuff.  How are you feeling?  I do hope you haven't had a meltdown.     

Tkbearlowey - Glad you decided against testing early, I felt as though I was I just wanted to sleep until the time it was time to test! 

Scaralooloo - I am so so sorry to hear about your result.  I really had my fingers and everything crossed for you.  I recognised your name from the clomid chatter a while back.  Sending you a massive hug    

Snazk - It's my first cycle of IUI too!  I can't answer the question about whether it's too early, I'm afraid I don't have that knowledge.  I really hope they quash your uncertaintity though and you feel positive when you get inseminated.  Good luck   

Hi to Loopylisa, Beanie (hope you're feeling better), Amethyst, Commutergirl and all the other ladies.

AFM - I'm on day 7 after basting and I woke up with stomach cramps, nothing major but the ones you get when you're getting the dreaded AF.  I wasn't sure if this was normal as the clinic said that if I were to get my period it could be later than a cycle without the meds?  I seem to be worrying more about this second week.  

Was supposed to go back for blood pregnancy test on the 15th but we're on holiday from the 13th so have appt on the 21st May.  I'm guessing I would have come on by then if not successful.

Sending you all lots and lots of


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi Ladies...

*Smiling* Amazing news Congrats!!!! xxx  

*Winegum* How is it all going fingers crossed xx I just want to say *THANKYOU it* was your advice ringing in my ears today outside the hospital.....xxxx

*Scaralooloo* I am really sorry hunnie*  * Try not to do what i did and dont beat yourself up about it as it is not your fault hun ....Take care xxx

*Loopdy* Try to stay chilled ( yeah Right) take it one day at a time 

Kdb great news xx

Beanie    

Hi *Fred  , Commutergirl, Dixie, Sue74, amethyst_uk, * hope you are all okxx

*snazk* best place to be xx

Hi to anyone i have missed....... x

AFM sorry ladies... really freaked out last AF didnt i still feel crappy but took all advice an had a bit of time out then saw consultant today...and if i want to forge ahead with IVF it has to be donor eggs...  Whats the thought A lot to think about, will it have any of me in there(if i do it and it works that is?) can someone reclaim it OMG Jeez i have a new freak out    
its all happening as i got a call tonight from a counsellor wants to fit me in asap and booked me in tomorrow at 11.30 am!!! Quick huh, i only agreed to do it Wednsday !!!! What am i supposed to say or do??
I think i should take own advice and *CHILL OUT HEY*

Well Goodnight Ladies......... and breathe! 

Love

Loopy xx


----------



## TALLGIRL

Hello all, 

Haven't been able to reply for a few days and so much has happened for everyone.  

Wonderful news Smiling - so happy for you.

Loopy - I hope your councelling session goes well. 

Snazk - this is my first IUI too.  It really wasn't too bad at all in terms of pain.  How are you with a normal smear test?  A nurse gave me a bit of a tip to cough when they are trying to get your cervix into view - it works for me everytime and makes the whole thing much quicker.  I hope it goes well for you.  I wouldn't worry about the cold.  My IUI was 24 hours after trigger injection.  Have no idea whether that is a good amount of time or not.  

AFM - basting was fine on Wednesday.  All over quickly.  I forgot to ask about DH's sample, but I can only assume it was fine.  I don't know if anyone has any thoughts on this one... my IVF appointment came through and I have to have an internal scan before the appointment on 20th.  I wont be testing to see if this IUI has worked until 22nd.  Do you think an internal scan is safe when I could be pregnant?  I know they do them later on in pregnancy, but it feels quite early to be poking around.  I could delay the appointment, but I'm worried that might mean a long delay.      

 to all those on the 2ww.  

Tallgirl


----------



## kdb

THanks girls for all the well wishes - you've been a great support (and entertainment!) and I wish you all the babydust in the world!

     

Welcome to the newbies, the girls on this thread are lovely.

Good luck to all those who've been basted, esp my friend Sue74 xoxo   

Dixie - how fabulous about not having to travel anymore.  Also that bubs is doing well.  Do you have to wait now until 20wks for the next scan?  Will you find out the gender?  And how is the nutrition study going??  xoxo  p.s. Yes, looking forward to IVF appt at long last.  It's three months since I got the referral from the GP and six months since our IUI cycle so I am itching to get going!  Looking forward to the new clinic, too.  Stay in touch, sweetpea!     

Winegum, thinking of you!   

xoxo
kd


----------



## Julie27

Hi 

Sorry to butt in.

I hope you don't mind if I ask a quick question.

I had my first DIUI cycle abandoned last Saturday as I produced 6 follicles.(Was on Menopur 150iu daily) Was hoping to go ahead again this month, but I'm really confused as I have had some bleeing today which is day 19 of my cycle. My cycles are usually anything between 29 -32 days long. I thought my cycle would be shorter this month as my LH surge was detected on day 11/12, but not this short. I now don't know whether to start the drugs again (due to start on day 2). Will try and get hold of someone at my clinic tomorrow, but may not be able to being a Sunday. I'm hoping this is just a bit of break through bleeing, perhaps caused by ovulation or hormonal imbalance. That seems a bit strange though as I felt myself ovulate last Saturday from the right and Monday on the left and had my last dose of menopur 8 days ago. Also it has been more than a bit of spotting and bright red. Sorry TMI!!

I'm now thinking that perhaps my body is just a bit all over the place and perhaps it would be better to wait a month to let things settle down before going again.

Just wondered if anyone had experienced anything similar.

Julie x


----------



## Winegum

Hello lovely ladies  
I can't believe how busy it's suddenly been on here again - great to have some more newbies and BFPs    but sad news too, and I'm no exception.    We really need at least 1 BFP from the current 2ww'ers - there are loads of you - please do us proud. I was going to write a post on Tuesday night but the site was offline getting this facelift - it's nice, but I now feel so out of touch. I will make a big effort to catch up with you all without further ado.

*Fred 73* - Have you managed to retain your PMA this cycle? I hope so. I also love doing jigsaws but only ever do them with children (easy peasy 10 minute ones!) or at Christmas ! I hope you gave in to your chocolate cravings - it can't hurt. How are things on the 2ww? I'm glad basting went well and wish you all the best.

*Commutergirl* - hello sweetie, thanks for your messages and support. You asked how we avoid getting bounced from one relative to another when we go to Turkey, well, we don't when we go for a family visit, but when we want to go for a holiday we are very naughty and don't tell anyone we are going. We do either a family visit or a holiday but not both together, so if we want to have a holiday, we just book our flights and go - well, it could be anywhere! I hope you succeed in getting a proper holiday this year rather than a scrap tied onto the end of a family visit. 

*Ants2* - Hello, haven't heard from you since basting - hope the 2ww is going OK.

*Amberboo* - really sorry for your BFN and wish you lots of luck with whatever you decide to do next and really hope it leads to a BFP for you.

*Smiling&Wishing* - really delighted for you, congratulations. All the best for a healthy, happy pregnancy.   

*TALLGIRL* - Hello and welcome - I hope you find this thread a place of sanctuary during your IUI journey like I do. In every other part of my life I am a glass half full person, I am optimistic, always try to see the bright side and always put a positive spin on things, except this, so I am with you on not expecting too much - for myself that is, but I am very hopeful for all of you. I think it is the same for a lot of us. I hope your 2ww is going well. Love the cough tip. Do your IVF clinic know you are doing IUI? A quick call to a nurse should put your mind at rest, but I don't know myself.

*Xmasbaby* - Nice to have a holiday to look forward to isn't it? I'm sorry you are feeling a bit low - I know the feeling well - you can feel as strong as an ox one minute and then just get a bit wobbly the next. It's interesting that you say you feel you have got pg but the embryo hasn't implanted - what makes you say that - I feel that nothing is happening at all and I won't be a bit surprised if no eggs fertilise on our IVF. But I can't really put my finger on what makes me say that - I guess it's that I feel nothing throughout my 2ww and my IUI cycles feel no different from my clomid ones. Anyway, thinking of you. 

*Pamalanga* - I'm so sorry for your BFN. Why don't you stay with us in the meantime - you don't have to be having treatment to chat. July will come round quickly anyway and I wish you lots of luck with IUI number 7

*Nellybee* - hello, goodbye and good luck

*Keirasmummy* - Really sorry for your BFN

*Marshy* - All the best with your IVF - hope you get an appointment soon and get the ball rolling - great that you can start so soon.

*amethyst_uk* - Hello and welcome, you have definitely come to the right place. I wish you lots of luck with your first cycle. Hope your scan and injection lesson goes well on Monday. I'm not surprised you are feeling strange - it IS strange, but you are in good company here and we are definitely NOT strange.   

*Tkbearlowey *- Welcome back - sending you lots of positive vibes for OTD tomorrow 

*Beanie* - I also felt very neutral and calm on this IUI. I think mentally I have moved on though. I hope things are going well for you so far this cycle.

*Loopdy* - I'm so sorry you lost your Dad, that's really sad and a hard thing to deal with at the best of times, let alone while TTC. You are in very good company on your 2ww this month. I hope you get a nice surprise on your holiday.

*Kdb *- Finally!  Your apt has come through - great news that it is next week - will be thinking of you and looking forward to hearing the outcome. I would love to have a copy of your questions! Hope all goes well honey. 

*Sue74* - Welcome, any friend of kdb's is a friend of mine. I've lost count of how many ladies are on the 2ww now but it is loads so you are in good company.

*Scaralooloo *-  What can I say cycle buddy - not meant to be for me either - what a pair we are. Seriously though, I'm so sorry - you know, I need say no more. When will you know what is next for you? I'm doing one more, then it's game over. I hope you are OK.

*Snazk* - Welcome to the thread - I hope basting went well today and didn't hurt too much.

*Loopylisa* - glad to see you back honey and moving forward. It's good to have something decisive isn't it? Keep us updated and in the meantime I hope your counselling session is helpful and I hope you get on well with your research into egg donation and all it involves and if it is right for you then go for it and good luck - exciting but scary, but exciting!

*Dixie* - Great to hear from you and I want to know the answers to all kdb's questions too!
Hello to everyone I've missed and all you lurkers 

*AFM* - It's third time unlucky. I'm not surprised but what I am surprised about is the fact that AF arrived 14dp insemination instead of the expected 16. Anyway, I'm trying not to dwell on what this means too much. Denial is much more comfortable and stable, with fewer tears! I'm so tired of all this already but who knows how many more years I've got to endure? I feel that every BFN takes a bit of me with it, I feel like I am slowly deflating, becoming less sociable, less talkative, less bothered. I had to swallow back tears earlier as I read a man's account of IF, and yesterday a woman's account of Secondary IF - of course, both had against-the -odds happy outcomes. (See links below) Rather than cheering me though, it actually made me think my happy outcome was way out of reach - what about the hundreds of people for whom there is no happy outcome? I have always thought, ever since I was about 18 that I wouldn't be able to have children and I just cannot shake that feeling , even though I console my poor disappointed dh with a cuddle and "it will happen one day" - I'd love to believe it, but it's like I just know&#8230;.. Anyway, I AM ok, just a bit subdued. We have booked our holiday for just after our 4th IUI, in June, so we are looking forward to relaxing on a Turkish beach, AND I'll be inbetween treatments so I'll be able to drink - can't wait for an early evening beer or two watching the sun go down, AND we'll be away over my birthday, which will make it a bit easier to bear! I appreciate all your support and positive vibes so much - this whole thing is much less of a burden with you ladies to talk to. Thanks to everyone.

Big love
Winegum xxx

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2010/may/08/tim-weaver-trying-baby
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2010/may/07/secondary-infertility-increasing

ps sorry *Julie 27*, can't help, but someone will be able to


----------



## kdb

Winegum................      

I'm sorry you're feeling so very low -- completely understandable.  Wish I could give you a proper hug. Every BFN is difficult, and each successive one seems to hurt more. I'm afraid I can't offer any words of wisdom other than, time is a great healer and even in the space of a few days you will feel better than you do today.

Does your clinic offer counselling? Several FFs have said even 1-2 sessions have made a big difference to their emotional / mental state.

When I was feeling really rubbish last year I posted on FF and someone responded with this poem. I think I've shared it before so apologies if you've already read it, but it may bring you some comfort (even if you're not religious)...

BIG HUGS
xxxxxxxxxxxxxooooooooooooooooooooooxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

"What do I think God meant when he gave me infertility? I think he meant for my husband and me to grow closer, become stronger, love deeper. I think God meant for us to find the fortitude within ourselves to get up every time infertility knocks us down. I think God meant for our medical community to discover medicines, invent medical equipment, create procedures and protocols. I think God meant for us to find a cure for infertility.

No, God never meant for me not to have children. That's not my destiny; that's just a fork in the road I'm on. I've been placed on the road less traveled, and, like it or not, I'm a better person for it. Clearly, God meant for me to develop more compassion, deeper courage, and greater inner strength on this journey to resolution, and I haven't let Him down.

Frankly, if the truth be known, I think God has singled me out for a special treatment. I think God meant for me to build a thirst for a child so strong and so deep that when that baby is finally placed in my arms, it will be the longest, coolest, most refreshing drink I've ever known.

While I would never choose infertility, I cannot deny that a fertile woman could never know the joy that awaits me. Yes, one way or another, I will have a baby of my own. And the next time someone wants to offer me unsolicited advice I'll say, "Don't tell me what God meant when He handed me infertility. I already know."

Believe that you will feel such joy one day, WG.
xoxo


----------



## Beanie3

Winegum        sending you massive hug sweetie xx

After the 2nd IUI BFN my heart was broken, just feel like i'm going through the motions with this one, not going to be negative but cant get my hopes up again, just to come crshing down...


----------



## Scaralooloo

Winegum - I was thinking about you this morning and hoping that you might have got some good news...I am so so sorry honey   Thinking of you and sending lots of cyber hugs            You put into words exactly how i'm feeling at the moment. Finding it hard to pick myself up!

Just  wanted to say THANK YOU to you all for all your kind words of support it means alot. I will get round to personals at some point this week but feeling kind of low at the moment. Will call my clinic tomorrow and see if they'll let us do one more IUI with injections and then it'll give us the time we need to find the money for IVF.

Always in my heart and thoughts and I wish each and everyone of you joy and happiness.

Sarah
xxxx

P.S: Dixie - It's so good to hear from you, can't believe you're nearly at at  the 12 week mark already that's brilliant news! xxxx


----------



## loopylisa73

*Winegum* i am sorry hunnie, unfortunatley we know how you are felling atm, but fortunately we will be here for you the same as you were for us ... I cant believe how life can be so cruel.
I had my fingers and toes crossed for you

 i am here for you....pity you cant pop in and have a brew with me hunnie xxx

Please take care

Love

Loopy xxxx


----------



## rungirl

Hi All,

I'm really sorry all the BFN;s, my af started today completely on time, humpphhfff.......hope its the last as i start my iui next af....hooray...thought i might get sneaky bfp naturally But who am i kidding.

My clinic offer's 3 counselling's session for each iui/ivf and it really helped me she was really easy to talk to, and i am for sure it helped.

Big hugs to all.
rungirl xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi Rungirl........   sorry for the BFN i know what you mean ...natural BFP would be ace xxx
Good Luck tho xx


Love
Loopy


----------



## kdb

Rungirl - v spooky, I was just looking through some old messages in my inbox yesterday and saw one from you and wondered how you were getting on.  I think we all would love to add "surprise natural BFP" to our signatures, wouldn't we?      


xoxo


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi al.

had mega bad start to day  BFN,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, AF en route.
As its my 1st IUI, and 1st BFN am feeling pretty rough.
My DH been great, but i can't shake off the feeling of a failure.
Tears are flowing well

Trace
xx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Evening Ladies,
*Scaralooloo* - thinking of you and sending you hugs.   
*SnazK *- Re timing of trigger and basting. Each clinic really does have its own protocol and searching through the forum threads I have come across anything from 20 - 48 hours as a gap. The procedure didn't hurt me at all. The nurse was lovely and I tried to relax and forget that someone was poking around in my nether region. As far as what you can do to help implantation - I have been taking pregnacare supplements, drinking a small glass of pineapple juice a day, eating 3 brazil nuts and trying to get early nights. Oh and also was recovering from a cold when I had my insemination
*Beanie_1* - hope you're well and AF symptoms are easing off - sounds like good excuse for a chocolate!
*Loopydy* - thanks for lovely words - I kept a note of what was going on each day - happy to send to you if you're interested - just really demonstrates how round the twist I went some days and how I was so convinced AF was coming.
*Loopylisa *- glad you have picked yourself up lovely. Don't worry about your reaction to last AF - it's normal - this is such a rollercoaster for some people. Re the donor eggs - there is thread on here especially for people going down that route and I'm sure there will be some experiences that would be really useful for you. In terms of the donor being able to claim the child - don't worry about that - donor eggs are governed the same way as donor sperm used in a clinic. The donor has no parental claim whatsoever. Re would the child have any of you in it - genetically no, however my personal thoughts would be that if I had carried a child for nine months I am sure the bond would be strong and it would feel 100% my baby.
*Tallgirl* - glad basting went well. I'm sure if you tell the IVF guys that you may be pregnant they will advise on appropriateness of doing an internal scan - could you just put the appt back one week or something?
*Winegum* - sorry hun. I'm not surprised your disappointments are taking their toll on you - it's so tough. I'm not saying that this would necessarily work for you, but have you heard of a book called The Secret It all about positive thinking and being able to visualise yourself with what you truly want. I only say this because I too used to think I'll never be a mum (and now have fingers truly crossed). But I also used to use a position of 'I don't really like children' as a self protection mechanism with my friends and colleagues. The book helped me refocus and I feel like it was a good support for me.
*Tkbearlowey* - thoughts are with you - let the tears flow, it must be so tough. Please don't feel like a failure - it takes a very special kind of woman to even have the strength to try these treatments. You will get your BFP and your wishes.
Hugs to everyone
    
Smiling xxx


----------



## loopylisa73

*tkbearlowey* Sorry hunnie xxx  Just need to say you are not a failure and dont beat yourself up too much... take it easy hun and remember we are all here for you xx

Love

Loopy


----------



## Winegum

As you can see, I have a formatting problem - no idea what has happened but have already spent too long trying to get rid of it all - it's such a mess i can barely bear to post it! 
Evening ladies 


*kdb*- thanks so much. Yes, you posted the poem before but it doesn't matter, it's good to read it again, if nothing else to bring on a good cry! It also helps to remind ourselves how amazing we are and how this experience will enrich us and make us better people if nothing else. I do imagine myself feeling such joy one day - usually a day or so before OTD, when I think how amazing it would be if AF held off and I tested positive - it's delicious, but too good to be true this time. All the best for tomorrow honey.  

*Beanie* - thanks a lot - not being negative but not being positive was and is my approach - I know it's important to have PMA or hope or whatever, just to keep morale up, but a BFN is just so crushing, so going through the motions with neutral feelings is the way to go for me now. I meant to say to you - do you get 2 NHS IVFs as you are in Somerset? I'm sure I read somewhere that Somerset give 2, whereas Devon get 1 and I'm only a few miles from the border!  
Scaralooloo - thanks for all your lovely cyber hugs. Let us know what your clinic says.  

*Loopylisa*- thanks a lot sweetie, mine's tea, with a dash of milk no sugar  Got any biscuits?  

*Rungirl*- Hello - only one more month to go! I have heard stories of people getting pg just before starting tx - you never know  
*tkbearlowey*- In my experience the first bfn is always the worst. I'm so sorry. Having just had my 3rd, I know exactly how you are feeling. Keep dh close. Don't think of yourself as a failure, I know it's hard, but this is a problem you share and live through together. Will you start your 2nd one straight away? Whatever happens, we are here to support you. 

*S&W*- thanks a lot. Yes, I have heard of The Secret but never read it. Maybe I'll get it.

Thanks again to all of you for your support - it helps so much xxxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Winegum.... 

kettles boiled i have local Fairy Bridge Tea (magic i believe)   ... and i can pinch DH biccies im sure you could distract him!  
Anytime

Loops  xxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hello ladies


Gosh, doesn't this thread move quickly!   


I'm so sorry for those of you who have recently had negative outcomes.      There seems to be far too many of you and I'm thinking of you all. 


AFM - I did my very first jab today - Gonal-F.  Scared, frightened, anxious   (not of the jabs, of the whole thing!) - I expected to be excited, but that seems to be a very distant emotion.  My PMA is struggling!


Fingers crossed
Am x


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi Amethyst
Yep is not a good feeling when you start them....scared anxious, but after a few times you will do it without a blink of an eye! just take your time and your PMA will float back in hunnie x

Loopy  xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

hi girls,

thanks for all the very welcome words of support, Am feeling a wee bit better the day, Thankfully DH is so very supportive.
Will be going for next IUI next week, so not long at all to wait and can have 4 IUI before i head for IVF. 

tears are drying up a wee bit as have to look forward and take tiny steps at a time

Love & hugs

Trace
xx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Amazing how quickly this thread moves in a few days but hoping to catch up with most people before bed   

Amethyst - sending you lots of      and    until you get your PMA back. It will happen very shortly as you realise you are moving forward

Winegum - So sorry to see your BFN and sending loads of     . I know where you are coming from with the never going to happen as I have already planned the next IUI in my head and the 1st IVF after that!! Can't believe it will ever happen and just seem to be in a routine of going to the clinic for a scan injecting scan, etc. Actually getting a BFP doesn't really cross my mind after all the months before I have hoped for one. Deep down I do believe it will come but I just have to be patient, not a trait I normally possess !!! As you can see I do still have my PMA and sending some of it to you      4th IUI and a holiday to look forward to. Focus on the holiday and who knows what will happen. In the meantime take care of yourself and relax as much as possible   

LoopyLisa - Seems as if things are moving forward fast for you and pleased you have a new option to consider. Also just wanted to add my experience on donor plus feel free to PM me if you want to talk more. We are using donor sperm so have had the same dilemma but from the other side and I think it all depends how you look at it. For me it was the same as having blood or and organ donated. Once it is in your body it is part of you and your life and I have read so many comments from other couples who have used donors where outsiders have said the child looks like them so don't think it will be an issue. My DH was concerned about the rights of the donor but although they have to be registered they can never look for the child. It is your decision whether you tell the child as you will be recorded as the mum on the birth certificate and if they do want to find out about their donor they can request info when they are 18. We have seen the counsellor at the clinic and I think it is important and she recommended the Donor Conception Network for more info. Hope this helps and good luck with whatever you decide to do     

tkbearlowey - sorry to see your BFN and glad your are taking some steps forward. It does get a bit easier but take your time getting there  

Sarah - hope you are feeling a bit better today. Little steps as you move forward and make a decision about where you go next. IUI or IVF. Take care of yourself     

Julie27 - Sorry but I haven't had the same experience as you. I had to slow down with the injections this month as they were worried I had too many follicles but in the end only 1 dominant folly and 2 medium ones. I can't remember if this was your first IUI but have read that the first one can be a bit experimental as they get your drug levels right, not that it really helps    Some clinics seem to let you start again straight away and others want you to wait a month to give your body a chance to get back to normal. For me it was my choice and I felt emotionally I needed a break so left it a month. Halfway through I was ready to start again though!! Listen to your body and you will make the right decision   

Loopdy - Know how you feel in the 2ww and last time I did the same as you and analysed everything. Was telling my mum this weekend and she said I bet you feel the same this time and I do. Then she said it is because you don't really get any symptoms until you are 6 weeks! As she has had 4 babies I am going to trust her judgement and would just say to take each negative or postive symptom with a pinch of salt as anything could be happening in there and the longer your keep a PMA the more likely it will happen   

Rungirl - Good Luck with your IUI when you start. We are all here if you have any questions    Am also the same as you and hope for it to happen naturally every month even though I know impossible    Does happen though so never say never   

Beanie - how are things going? Hope Af is not troubling you so much and everything goes smoothly   

AFM - Just come back from a long weekend with my parents and brother (still lives at home). Just what I needed as meant I could veg out and be spoilt although you never forget during the 2ww. Loads of symptoms both ways but not thinking about them as won't know the outcome until the results are in next week    

Sorry for anyone I have missed in personals but energy levels low and DH gone to bed. Haven't seen him for 4 days so guess I should go too   

Take care everyone x x


----------



## loopylisa73

Hey Fred...

Glad you have come back feeling relaxed and PMA is top notch..!
As for your comment i have been thinking sooo much about what you and everyone else has said about the donor, and the counsellor i spoke to said the following to me:-

That tiny little cell is no good to anyone else so until YOU decide to put it inside you to keep it safe it will never be anything else other than a cell... the person giving it to you didnt want it and wishes for someone to give it life, that someone is you! If you want to take it! So from day 1 you are a mother as you are the one to keep it safe

She did say it in better words but that was the jist of it

XXXXX

Loopy


----------



## amethyst_uk

Thanks Fred


It appears that you have enough PMA for ALL of us!!!    
You were right though - after a good nights sleep I have awoken feeling happy and positive! Phew for that! lol!   




 
Am x


----------



## rungirl

Hi All,

Sorry to hear about the bfn's - it just doesn't get any easier, sending you big hugs  
Its the count down to iui just 27 days to go....my friend was due to start her iui last week, she was all paid up and drugs all ready and waiting for the lovely af to start........no af.....waited ..... and four days later, did a test and guess what a natural bfp!!!!!  So it does happen.
Hi Kbd - i'm ok, looking forward to start, what about you?? great news about the funding.
Big hugs to all,
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dixie13

I'm so very sorry Winegum, sending you massive hugs     Smilingandwishing suggested The Secret, I've read it a few times and it has helped me a lot at times. (I even made a vision board that's still on the bedroom wall, with pictures of a lovely baby and a few other things I want to achieve in life). I don't know if that sort of thing is for you, but could perhaps be worth a try? Be kind to yourself, thinking of you     

Dixie
xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Hope you all had lovely weekend...

Winegum - sadly we only get 1 IVF as i am under north somerset

Big hugs to you all    ..sending lots     for everyone on 2ww..xxxx

Will be back to do personnals later..


Have 1st base line test tommorrow so fingers crossed start menopur injections...still have stupid nose bleeds from the sniffing..


----------



## kdb

Good luck for tomorrow Beanie   xoxo


----------



## xmasbaby81

hey girls, 
Winegum - sorry its a bfn. I suppose its juct an incline I've got, nothing evident to back it up really. After IUI I seem to get a lot of unusual twinges thru 2ww, but this time nothing. I think because its unexplained too and also coz I've had issues with my thyroid and anti-tpo too, which can cause implantation issues. Looks like its IVF for us anyway so things may become clearer then, as I know a few people who's root of the problem has became clear during IVF. At least u've got ur hol to look forward to. I just noticed u said af came 14dp insem instead of 16, mine have always came 12 days past insem, bang on the date the hosp gave for af each time. Funny how they're all dif eh?

scaralooloo - so sorry its a bfn! Was really hoping it was ur turn. Hope u can get another IUI before IVF, but if not we can be IVF buddies. 

AFM - What a weird cycle this has been! As I said I felt it was over before it started. Cramps on thurs made me think af would show early, but nothing until last night and even now its just spotting. Too late for implantation so sure af is on her way. No sore (.)(.) either, which is like a first..........ever! Just hope she doesn't delay too long as I'm away on sunday (as long as the planes are flying!!!) Hope all is well xx


----------



## kezspace

Hey everyone, Im probably posting on the wrong bit but I just wanted to share my good news with you to show that IUI can be a great success - I know when we were first going for IUI success stories kept me going.  Thankfully, our second IUI worked, I am only 4 1/2 weeks but I am over the moon and totally in shocK!!!  So it does work. Good luck to you all 

Kerry x


----------



## tkbearlowey

evening ladies,

WOW kerry, how exciting and super duper news. It certainly has lifted me as we due for our next IUI next week.
was so gutted when we had 1st BFN but it just goes to show from you we have success stories too.
Did you do a natural IUI as thats what im doing.

Just hope to get the surge right and hope i ovulate the very next day after IUI

Love Trace
xx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Congratulations Kerry   


I've been stimming for 2 days now for my 1st IUI and you are right, success stories do keep us going, so thank you!   


Am x


----------



## Sue74

Hi ladies

Wow this thread is so active, I will try to keep up and do some personals, sorry if I miss anyone out  

Snazk- Hows your 2ww going, sending you   

beanie- good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Loopdy- Hows the 2ww going, when are you due to test  

loopylisa- How are you  

Tall girl- How are you  

kdb- Hey hun my bestest FF, not long now until your appoint, hope you've got all your questions ready, go get them girl  .  Its so exciting knowing your treatment journey is going to be starting soon  .    for thurs xx

Winegum- Sending you  

rungirl- How are you  

TKlowery-   

Amethyst- hope you're keeping up the  

Fred73- Hows the 2ww going, is it driving you mad.  what symptoms have you had?  

Xmasbaby- I'm   its not all over for you   

Kezspace-    thanks for sharing your wonderful story that gives us all hope  

AFM- I can't believe I'm nearly half way through 2ww, I'm driving myself   one minute thinking positive thoughts and the next negative, must keep up the PMA

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## kdb

Congrats Kerry!!        


Sue - hang in there honeybee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  xoxo


----------



## loopylisa73

Just lost my post ARGHHH

Will go again after work xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Gosh its been real busy lol

Kerry - great hear some positive news...Wishing you a happy and exciting 9 months

Sarah - hope you are ok hunni    

Winegum - good that you going have holiday, bit time out i find helps a little   

Snazk, Sue, Loopdy, Fred, Amethyst sending you all positive vibes    

Xmasbaby - Am hoping its not over hunni   

Tallgirl - how are you 

Tkbearlowey -    

Kdb - not much longer now till you get started 

Appologies to anyone missed, so much going on   

Afm- Went for blood test 1st thing, had call just now say i can start my injections today...still have to keep sniffing until just before IUI...so fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky     also made an appointment for 6 weeks time with consultant, nurse hoping it will be for scan but if not then it will be to discuss what happens next if this one dosent work...


----------



## fred73

Hi ladies

Spent far too much time reading on here in last 24 hours so just a quick post before I get sacked!

Beanie - Glad everything is looking good to start and   for 3rd time lucky for you   

Xmasbaby - don't give up yet as could still be implantation bleed. Heard from a lady on another site that it took 3 weeks to get her BFP after IUI so must have been a late implantation so can happen    

Amethyst - Pleased you are more positive and hope you are getting on ok with the drugs and scans   

Loopylisa - Your counsellor sounds very good and it was very well put and agree with her completely. However it is totally up to you now and how you feel so don't rush into anything. Make the decision in your own time and I am sure things will turn out well    

Sue74 - think I am due to test on the same day as you and feel exactly the same with positive and negative thoughts. Yesterday I thought it had worked as had back ache all day and one pink spot when I wiped (tmi!) plus headache and cramps, all of which I didn't really have last time but by the evening I had convinced myself I was wrong and dropped again. Anyway looking forward to some more craziness over the next week!! Will you be joining me??

AFM - said most of it to Sue but really struggling today. Was so positive yesterday but scared to tell DH as last time he got his hopes up. However by the time I got home I was in a really bad mood so decided it must be AF symptoms and then tears as decided it hadn't worked. Feel bit better today and slightly more positive but have some pain down there. Really want to kick myself as promised no symptom spotting this month but can't help it   As this affects your mental state do you think if I did some damage to someone I could get away with it?? Just have to make sure I focus my anger on the right person!! Only kidding but maybe a punch bag would be a good investment   enough moaning and time to do some work...

Hi to everyone else and hope you are having a far better day than me. Will hopefully be back with the PMA later   

Take care


----------



## kezspace

Tkbearlowey - it was a stimulted cycle, even though my natural cycle is regular and all hormone levels are ok they prefer, at my local hospital, to control the cycle to get the timings perfect.  Best of luck 

Kerry x


----------



## xmasbaby81

Sorry no personals, just an update. Well its the end of the IUI journey for me, AF came yest! I'm alright about it just now, well until I tell other people, then it gets me. IVF consultation on 11th June, so not long to wait. I think there is about a 9 month waiting list but we will find out when we go. good luck to u all and I will be back to check up on you xxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Xmasbaby....


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi All

Just a quickie...tea's nearly ready!

*Xmasbaby81* -  I'm really sorry and have my fingers crossed for the 11th June for you

*Fred73* - I hope that your PMA has returned! 

*Beanie* - I hope you aren't feeling any side effects from your jabs/sniffing

I hope that everyone else is feeling well and positive. 

AFM - been stimming for 4 days and have a scan tomorrow to check my follies.....fingers crossed they are doing as they should be and haven't been too keen! 

Take care

Am x


----------



## Winegum

Evening girls  
Hope everyone is OK - keeping everything crossed for a few juicy BFPs from you 2wwers.

*amethyst_uk* - Well done for doing your first jab successfully  
I guess you have done a few more by now as I see you have your scan tomorrow. I hope you have made progesss and that it all goes well.  It is quite scary when you start because I think injecting yourself is quite a responsibility and it brings it home to you just how serious this is. I hope you are feeling a bit more on top of things now.

*tkbearlowey* - glad you are feeling a bit better and hope you have felt even better as the week has gone on, and ready for IUI number 2. Tiny steps is the way to go. 

*fred73* - Thank you for your hugs and PMA. Glad you had a nice time with your family. I am exactly the same as you, just going through the motions, not really expecting to get pg, yet at the same time I think it has to happen one day, especially in the light of some of the "against the odds" stories you read on here. We clearly have more than just an ovulation problem, which hopefully IVF will shed some light on, but it still feels a long way away. I guess I feel that I still have a lot to go through and won't be one of the lucky ones and get a surprise, but you are right, you never know - even I am thinking "Oooo holiday coming up, I'll be relaxed..."  , although not forgetting the 16 holidays I've had since we started TTC! (slight exaggeration)

*Loopylisa* - Hi honey - I'm glad you had a good session with a counselor - she is absolutely right and put it so well, as did Fred. It's a big thing, of course it is, and it's important to get your head round it, but when put like that, it sounds so simple and immediately much easier to digest. I hope you are OK. BTW, I've noticed that it's much easier to lose your post than it used to be  Must be something about this new look, I wish there was a save button.

*Rungirl* - Hi, how are you? Nice story about your friend - I love a good surprise natural BFP story.

*Dixie* - Thank you so much for your lovely hugs and advice. I'm so pleased for you that things are progressing so very well and hope you have a lovely visit back home. 

*Beanie* - Hi honey, glad you are getting started on your injections. I think you should get a prize for "person who has to go through the most down-regging". I've also made an appointment, I hope neither of us need it. 

*kdb* -  I misread your signature - I read it as May the 10th that you have your IVF appointment which is why I was wishing you well for Monday, when in fact it says May 2010! But it must be coming up soon, so good luck honey.

*xmasbaby* - hope you have a lovely holiday with your Mum - the final days of the 2ww are agony aren't they, so many different things could be happening. I hope you are OK.  I'm really sorry IUI didn't work out for you. I'm the same, I'm fine until I utter the words "it didn't work" or something like that and then it starts to hurt. Good news about your appointment being so soon. Look after yourself. 

*Kezspace* - excellent news!  really pleased for you and wishing you a healthy happy pregnancy.

*Sue74* - not long to go now, sending you lots of PMA vibes 

*Scaralooloo* - how are you doing sweetie? When are you coming back? I miss you. 

Hello to everyone else and lurkers past and present 

I'm just off to do my injections - I've got my first scan on Monday.

Love to you all
xxx


----------



## TALLGIRL

Just saying a very quick hello before work.  

Xmasbaby - I'm so sorry IUI hasn't worked out for you.  Hope the IVF appointment goes really well in June.  I've got mine next week so I'll post my experience in case it's useful.    

amethyst_uk - hope your scan goes really well today 

Good luck to everyone esle who has scans and all those waiting...

I had a scan at the new hospital on Wednesday, in preparation for the IVF appointment.  The radiographer spent the whole scan telling me it was a bit pointless as I'm on meds so it wont really show her anything.  I wish the hopsitals would talk to each other.  Why can't they share my previous scans and investigations?  I came out quite confused, wondering if the consultant we'll see next week will be happy with the information he has on me - or if there'll be delays because of this.  

Then accupuncture for the first time yesterday morning - which was lovely, so that helped.  

Hope you all have a relaxing weekend.

Tallgirl


----------



## kdb

XmasBaby - sending you a   and lots of luck for the next stage of your journey.  Who knows, now that your Thyroid levels are much better you could end up with a natural BFP while you're waiting for IVF!  I hope so xoxo   

Winegum - wow you are back on the wagon already, that seems to have come round quickly!  Are you on the same protocol as last time?  Sending you all the luck in the world for this cycle xoxoxoxo    

Consultation was yesterday and I was buzzing all afternoon because it went really well.  I have a very clear timeline of what will happen and when (tests, d/r, stims, etc) and we should be starting by the end of May if not sooner (dependent on when AF arrives or is induced).  More meds than I expected* but he gave reasons for why they would improve our chances, so I am happy to go with his recommendation.  Dosage I believe will be worked out after he gets the results from my CD2-4 bloods.

(*If you're interested, they are... Dexamethasone (during stims), a steroid that could help improve egg quality in PCOS women due to the fact that our follies have been exposed to more androgens than non-PCOS... and Metformin which you prob know about but he believes it can also help with egg quality and perhaps reduce risk of m/c.  I'll start this asap.)


----------



## LillyBee

Hi there
I have just had a BFN today for my  first attempt at IUI (lomid assisted). As you can see I was sooo lucky in that 15 monts ago I gave birth to my son who I conceived via IUI (first attempt) we were lucky in that it was NHS funded. Now we are living in NZ and we have had to pay for our treatment, I had the IUI on the 1st May and today AF arrived. Iw as in shock as was just expevting for the treatment to work again. I have unexplanied infertility. I know I whoudl count myself lucky that I have a son but it is still hard when you go through a treatment to find it as not worked.. Am not sure what to do now, evertthing was in place this time,, shall I have another shot at it this month?. I huess what I have learnt is that sometimes there is just no rhynme or reason to infertility and we just have to accept that for whatever reason things just dont go as planned - but youve just got to believe that it might jkust work nest time!!! - so maybe I should just keep going.,\?


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hello everyone
I hope everyone is feeling  and looking forward to a relaxing weekend!

*Tallgirl* - I's glad your acupuncture session went well, are you going to go again?  
*Kdb* - I'm pleased that you feel your appointment went well - fingers crossed for AF to arrive on time!  
*LilleyBee* - Hang in there...  
*Winegun* - Good luck for Mondays scan 

*AFM* - had my progression scan today after 4 days of stimming and have 2 follies which are 11mm and 12mm and another one just under 10mm so I am continuing stimming and returning on Monday - do we get season tickets for hospital car parks lol!  I'm really pleased that things are progressing nicely and hope to get basted sometime towards the end of next week- how exciting!!   

Have a good weekend everyone!

Am x


----------



## fred73

Xmasbaby - so sorry to see your BFN and sending you lots of     Guess the only good thing is the next step forward is already in sight which hopefully offers you some more positive thoughts   

lillybee - sorry to see your news too. Not a good day today on this thread. Sending you   and positive thoughts to think about trying again. As you say it was not meant to be this time but a lot of women do have success on subsquent attempts just unfortunately not all. Only you can decide whether you want to go through it again but take some time out before deciding what to do   

kdb - pleased to hear your first IVF appointment went well and you are feeling positive about the next step   

winegum - couldn't believe you were starting again so quickly but that is really good news. Good Luck with your scan on Monday and fingers crossed this is your time   

amethyst - sounds as if your scan went really well today so looking good for this cycle   You made me chuckle about the car park as we had the same issue and I was so proud of myself finding a cheap place to park outside the congestion zone that I was more busy telling my DH about that than the scan   

AFM - Having a calmer more positive day today although symptoms dropped off so no idea what happening. Pleased the weekend is coming so less time to think and before I know it it will be testing day...

Hi to everyone else and wishing you all a good weekend x


----------



## rungirl

~Hi All,

Lillybee and xmasbaby - so so sorry, sending you big hugs.    

Kdb - glad to hear all went well at your ivf appointment, nice to have a focus, and to start so soon.  I start on the 7th June and i just can't wait, just over 3 weeks to go.....

Good luck with all scan and follies growing.   

Ooohhh, when is testing fred73

Wishing everyone a good week-end,
Big hugs
rungirl xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dixie13

Xmasbaby - I'm so sorry IUI didn't work for you     Best of luck with IVF. Big hugs    

Dixie
xx


----------



## Beanie3

Evening Ladies

Xmasbaby - so sorry hun   , wishing you all the best for IVF 

Lillybee - so sorry   

Kdb - glad appointment went well, hope you dont wait to long for AF to show up   

Fred73 - good that 2ww going well, sending you lots positive vibes   

Amethyst - great news on 1st scan, hope all goes well on monday   

Scaralooloo - how are you hunni   

Loopylisa - glad counseling session was good   

Winegum - gosh you that has come round quickly, good luck for monday   ...hoping also we dont have get that far.

Hello to everyone else, appologies to those i have missed. Hope everyone has lovely weekend

AFM- injections going well so far, but having horriable side effects, hot flushes and terriable headaches..But if it works it will be worth it


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi ladies, 

well i am feeling much better, my wee sis had a darling wee daughter yesterday, Chloe and she is beautiful. wot a lot of tears ( she sadly had her 1st baby last year stillborn) so she so deserves all the happiness in the whole world.

I am now only about 5 days away from 2nd IUI so i am very focused and so looking forward to it and then on 7th may we have our 1st IVF group meeting and on 1st July our 1st IVF appointment and a possible 2 more IUI after next week, so all in all i have a lot to look forwrd to. Seeing a newborn baby yesterday just makes you want it sooooooooooooo much.
It feels like you heart just breaks for wanting it so much,

I am okay though and looking forward to wee baby steps

Love Trace
xx


----------



## LillyBee

Hi there,
Greeting sfrom NZ again, and a big thank you to all those who got back to me. I woke up this mornig feeling more positive and  have decieded to get straight back on the IUI train! yep - so will start again this cycle, only this time not going down the clomid route as dont need it and last time wjen it worked we didnt use it - so going to do my temp. thing and take things into my own hands a bit more as think it all happened a bit too fast last time as they basted me on CD12! last time it was CD18 when it worked.. anyway - positive vibes to all those who are trying lets get loads of BFP's next month... !!!           
LillyBee


----------



## Sue74

Morning everyone, how is everyone today? Hope everyone is having a good weekend  

Loopylisa How are you  

Beanie- Glad the injections are going ok but    for the horrid side effects, it'll be worth it in the end  

rungirl & dixie 13- Hows things with you  

tkbearlowey-    for your next cycle. Thats great news about your new little niece Chloe  

kdb- Hi hun, Wow your appointment sounds like it went fantastically well  , so pleased you got answers to all your questions and consultant was great, it was worth the wait  .  Bet your so excited now you have a plan and can't wait to get started.  Wishing you lots of     

Fred73- Hey hows 2ww going, still going crazy, I've definately joined you hun  .  I could have written your post, I feel just the same, convinced myself yesterday AF was coming had cramps and backache.  I spent most of the night awake   its implantation but then wondering if AF is on the way.  I must admit I am constantly on knicker watch at the moment, must get back some PMA, hows yours doing.  Like you I also daren't tell DH how I'm feeling don't want to spoil his positivity.  Oh honey    it won't be long until test date, sending you some           

Xmas baby- So sorry hun  . Wishing you tons of luck with your IVF

Amethystuk, glad scan went well, sending you some     

winegum- how did scan go hun  

tallgirl- hope you enjoyed your accupuncture, hope the hospital get its act together, its sooooo frustrating when they mess about  , good luck hun  

lillybee- sorry about your BFN  .  Glad you are feeling a bit more positive today

AFM- Had a rough day yesterday with cramps and backpain, was convinced AF was on the way, just trying to keep up the   , must admit the 2ww is starting to get to me now


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Been a slow weekend....

Rungirl - testing on Friday for me. How are things with you?   

Beanie - sorry to hear you are suffering with the injections   . I had bad headaches the first time and felt sick the second but as you said if it works then it doesn't matter. Hope all goes well with your scans this week   

tkbearlowey - Good luck for your IUI this week and    all goes well   

lillybee - glad you are feeling better and ready to start again. Maybe you could try ovulationd tests this time too?   

sue74 - thanks for all the positive thoughts and sending you some back as know how tough the 2ww is         No knicker watch for me as last time my AF was delayed last time due to the Cyclogest so not expecting that to come. Just want to start trying the tests as feeling nothing now. Not long to go though   

AFM - feel the same as I did last time now with no symptoms just odd twinges from around my ovaries as they settle down. 5 sleeps left until test which are 5 too many!!! Going to finish planning my holiday now for some more distraction   

Hope everyone is ok and have had a good weekend


----------



## honky

Hi, Im new to this. Getting frazzled with all the abbreviations as can't fine the abbreviation list!
Am having DIUI and had insemination on friday, so officially on the 2WW. Have to take pregnol on wednesday, but not been advised a time. Does anyone have any idea of a good time to take (bearing in mind I am at work). All as bit scary for me as feeling weird this weekend. We're away with friends next weekend which will be awkward as they are drinkers, think Im going to have to use to good old antibiotic excuse, unless anyone else knows of any others? No one knows that we are going through this procedure so a "little secret" between the two of us. 
Look forward to hearing replies from people in similar boat to me


----------



## loopylisa73

Welcome *honky,* not sure about your times but im sure before wed at least one of the ladies will have replied with help 

*Fred* hope your sleeps go quickly for you x 

Hi *Sue74* im ok hunnie.... How are you? keep your PMA going hun, all the signs are the same !!! so fingers crossed its  pains x

*Lillybee* great that your going again x

*tkbearlowey* congrats to your sis ! a friend of mine had a little boy this week so pleased for her..now its my turn tho! hehe I hope 

*beanie_1* sorry to hear injections are giving u trouble hunnie..... stay positive xx

*amethyst_uk* well done on follies and good luck for appt monday and hope basting goes well xx 

Hi *winegum, kdb, tallgirl, dixie, xmasbaby, kezspace* how are yoll doing?

AFM i finally thought id gotten my head around having to use donor eggs.... then BAM the donor ( who offered us her help) is apparently too old to put her eggs into the pool....So after a lot of cryingi plucked up the courage to speak to my neice and ask her to help me by donating to the pool so i can have treatment

She said she would speak to her husband and we will chat tomorrow nite ...BUT the big thing is shes been on the marina coil for 2 years longer than supposed... if she says yes wont that hamper our chances i did post a question on the nurses page but no reply yet ? Anybody have any ideas?

I am now on tenderhooks as if i dont find a donor my treatment may have to wait up to 18 months....

Love and 

Loops xxx


----------



## locket83

Hi Everyone,

I haven't been posting on here as I find it too hard to keep up! have been checking in every now and then though.

I had my IUI two weeks ago and got a BFP this morning!(actually tested last night but wanted to check this morn!) I was shocked but did have a few symptoms last week and had an inkling that I was. This was my 1st IUI so it can happen! I know it's still early days but just wanted to share some positive news with you all.

Good luck to all of you 2ww's!

Love and baby dust 

locket xxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hello ladies

I hope that you all had a good weekend....

*locket83 *-     

*loopylisa73* - I have my fingers crossed for you that all works out well with your niece. How generous of her to even consider it for you.  
*Honky* - congrats on being on your 2ww   - the good old antibiotics excuse is as good as any!  
*Fred73* - only 4 sleeps to go!!! I hope you are feeling positive!  

*Sue74* - Stay strong hun - I am crossing fingers and toes for you! 

*Tkbearlowey* - Congrats to your sister - I hope it isn't all too much for you. My SIL is due in 6 weeks and I am really anxious about how I will feel about it. We live 200 miles apart so, thankfully, I haven't have to see her with a growing bump. It's hard when you haven't got one! Good luck with your IUI. 

*Beanie_1 *- I hope your symptoms have settled down and you are feeling a bit better. 

*AFM* - another scan done today. 2 follies - 17mm and 16mm. Going back tomorrow for another scan and basting is Weds or Thurs.  I'm getting really excited, but am worried that my excitement will make my disappointment worse if it doesn't work.  Fingers crossed!



Am x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Sorry I've been AWOL for awhile but haven't been feeling too great in myself and didn't feel I had anything positive to say so thought it best if I didn't post for awhile.

So much has been happening in the past week so I shall do my best to get up to date with you all.

Nice to start on a positive note  to *Locket83 *I am so pleased for you honey it's wonderful news, you must be over the moon  Look after yourself and let us know how you get on. 

*Amethyst_uk* - Great follies  Fingers crossed for basting this week, it's good to be excited and positive try and hold onto that feeling as I'm sure it must help. 

*Loopylisa73 - *I have everything crossed for you honey and I hope it all works out. It's fantastic that your neice is considering helping you out, I hope it all works out for you. Look after yourself 

*Honky* - Welcome  you'll find a great support network on this thread. I've been on it for months and it's really helped me through good and bad times. Good luck with the basting, I have everything crossed for you. I think the antibiotics story is probably the best, that's the one I always use. 

*Fred73* - How you feeling honey? I have everything crossed for test day, hope you get the good news that you so deserve. Where you going on holiday? 

*Sue74* - The 2WW is very hard, try and keep yourself occupied and distracted as much as you can. Stay strong and I have everything crossed for you. 

*Lillybee -* Welcome *  *Good for you girl, positive attitude that's the way to go. I wish you all the best for your next cycle. You'll get there honey 

*Tkbearlowey - *That's wonderful news about your sister  Sounds like you have lots going on, keep positive and hold onto that hope that it will work for you too. I wish you all the best for your next IUI cycle and let us know how the IVF appt works out 

Hello *beanie_1, *how you doing honeypie? Glad you've started your next cycle but POO that it's not making you feel too good, hopefully that feeling will go away soon. Thinking of you 

*Dixie13 *- How you doing sweety? Hope you're feeling loads better. Always thinking of you 

*Rungirl* - How's it going honey? 

*Kdb* - I am so so so so so happy for you  So glad that things are finally starting to happen, I have a very good feeling about all this and I really hope before long we will all be celebrating some good news for you. Your at one of the best clinics in the country, go girl!  

*Tallgirl* - How you feeling? Glad acupuncture went well, it's so relaxing isn't it. I haven't been for a while but going to try and start it up again as it makes me feel relaxed and positive both of which I could do with just now.

*Winegum* - My lovely girl, how you doing sweetheart? How did the scan go? I'm sorry I've been in hiding, needed some time out. Good news that you're back in the saddle, have everything crossed that I can possibly cross that this one works out for you. Always in my thoughts 

*Xmasbaby* - My good FF buddy I am so so sorry honeypie  This journey really sucks doesn't it! Don't loose hope sweetheart it's not over yet, you've got IVF now and remember it has much higher success rates so hold onto the hope that this is what is going to work for you. Please keep in touch, I want to know how you get on. Thinking of you honey 

I hope I've managed to get up to date with you all, if I've missed anyone out I'm sorry it's not personal. You are all always in my thoughts and I hope that you all get the good news you deserve.

*AFM* - I don't want to sound negative and I will try my best not to. Had a pretty tough week and a bit since testing BFN. Still don't know whether I'm going to get another IUI, waiting to hear from the head of my clinic. One of the doctors categorically said NO so i asked to speak to the main man as I think it's unfair considering my PCT fund up to 6 attempts and I've only had 3 well 4 if you count the first one which I ended up getting an infection and ended up on antibiotics 2 days after basting! I then had an appt at my GPs to get referred to the clinic I want to go to for IVF and my HORRID doctor pretty much laughed in my face and said that I'd be lucky to get any IVF on the NHS as that is one of the first things that's going to go due to the amount of debt this country is in. So that made me feel great!!! So to be truly honest I don't really know what's going and what my next step is at the moment. Hoping to get an answer by the end of this week about IUI. I'm trying to remain positive but finding it hard, although I know it's not over yet for some reason it kind of feels like it is! Sorry to go on.

BIG love to you all,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## kdb

Locket - wow, congratulations!!!!!!!!!        Let's hope some of your luck rubs off on the other lovely girls on this thread!  

CommuterGirl - we booked our flights to Corsica and Sardinia yesterday!  Yay!  How are you, sweetpea?

Winegum - will PM you in a few mins xoxo  

Sarah.... thank you so much for your kind words   I have a lot of faith in the new clinic; I just need to get my head around using sooooooo many drugs when deep down I feel like I should give my body more time with natural remedies.  But am just too bl**dy impatient!!   

As for your GP?!!!!      I thought mine took the cake by not doing my referral properly... but OH BOY - where does yours get off telling you such a thing!!  Can you see a different GP at the same surgery to get the referral?  From what I've read it's unlikely the Govt will remove *all* NHS funding for IVF but they may make it that everyone is entitled to one cycle, rather than three in one postcode, none in another, etc.  Anyway, even if they do make changes it will take time to go through debates and NICE recommendations and reviews and approvals etc etc.

Is your clinic saying why they don't recommend a fourth IUI?  (am guessing it's due to success rates declining after three goes? - but if you are entitled to it and want to do it then they should provide the service)  What does your DH think?

Jeez, you really have had a couple of rough weeks.  Surely things can only get better!!  Am sending you some pumpkin power across London... mixed in with some moonstone magic xoxox


----------



## Scaralooloo

Thanks Kdb, it certainly has been a bit of a rough week. My GP is writing the letter of referral although she said we shouldn't hold out much hope so not feeling very positive. We are definately going to change our GP as she is a real nasty piece of work and not what I need around me at the moment. It looks like we will have to go privately, not sure how we're going to find the money but we'll have to somehow! No holidays for us this year! Me and DH would both like to have another go of IUI as we've only had one attempt on Menopaur and they kept me on a relatively low dose, so I'd like to try again on a much higher dose. I'm realistic about this tx and I know we can't keep going with it but I would like one more go just so I can put my mind at rest. I just tired of having to fight for what I'm entitled to, I'm hoping I might get some good news this week.

We're booked into the CRGH open evening on 2nd June, we thought it would be worthwhile checking them out. I've heard good things about the Lister as well so I might have a look at them as well.

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## kdb

Hi again honeybee - just racing as need to get to haircut appt in 15 mins (I am always running late....).

Def change your GP - it can make a big difference - I've read that some girls with understanding GPs can help them out getting some meds on NHS even when they are having private IVF.

Also double-check the difference at the clinics between "self-funding" and "private" as one of my FFs went private only to find out that self-funding was cheaper (but the same thing.... I don't get it, but word of warning anyway).

One of my CRGH FFs didn't have a great experience (IVF converted to IUI) there so has moved to The Lister and loves it, despite a recent BFN.  She is very smart and has done loads of research so you can take that as a good sign (for both clinics really).  I think she used to be at ARGC but didn't speak v highly of them.

PM me if you have any Qs about CRGH.  They sent me their 2007 and 2008 success rates and there was a big drop (in my age group from 50% to mid 30s %) which I queried, but you do need to look beyond the statistics... their patient demographic can change, good results one year can attract patients with many failed attempts which you can't compare to someone on their first cycle, etc etc.

Completely understand wanting to try IUI at least once more since you're on a different drug - apols, I hadn't read that.  Totally makes sense.

Ok, really gotta run now - last thing - YES YES YES dealing with "the system" sucks - I have found it way more draining and frustrating and stressful than jabbing myself with needles and having people put cameras up my nether regions.... but HANG IN THERE sweetie... it will all be worth it in the end!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xoxoxo


----------



## fred73

Hi Everyone

Quick post as my 30 mins lunch has already been 45 mins so sorry if I miss anyone   

locket83 - congratulations on the BFP   . Really pleased for you. Can I ask you what your symptoms were?

honky - Good luck with your 2ww. I am nearly at the end of mine and it was tough going but remember to keep positive and you will be fine   By the way I did not have pregnol so can't give any advice. Sorry but maybe give your clinic a call?

amethyst - Follies doing really well so hopefully you are really   about basting. Hope it all goes well and keep your excitement as I am sure PMA must help. I will say the 2ww has been a real rollercoaster for me but just remember there will be ups and downs but   it will end on an up for you   

loopylisa - hope all works out with your niece. I would have thought the coil would not be a problem as otherwise the doctors would not have let her keep it but just guessing. Sending you some    and hopefully you will get good news this week.

scaralooloo - Not sure where to start as you have really not had a good week or so but you should have told us as we don't mind    All of us go through the same thing so don't worry about being negative. Anyway your GP does not sound nice so I would try and move to another one. At our surgery there are about 6 so I just make sure to request one of the ones who is ok. Think you are right and IUI might be worth another go especially as one you ended up on anitbiotics which can't have helped. Hopefully you will get some good news this week   With regard to clinics, I am at the Lister and really happy with them. No success yet but when I went to their open evening the guy who ran the clinic came across really well and gave me a lot of confidence in them. They have always looked after me well and only thing some people complain about is the waiting time. I turn up ready prepared with a couple of magazines and then it doesn't bother me! We have Dr Faris as our consultant although only seen him once and seems to have the same views as us so happy with him too. For me though the choice of clinic was always going to be based on where I felt comfortable as did not like my NHS consultant so did not want to go to him privately. Also was talking to another lady at the Lister and she said she looked into going to an NHS clinic privately as she was over the age for NHS treatment and she was going to still be on the same waiting list as NHS patients even though she was paying!! May be worth bearing in mind. Think I have waflled enough but let me know if you want any more info. Let us know how you get on and take care     

AFM - If I don't get my P45 soon for going on FF when I should be working, or grounded by BA strike or volcanic ash, I will be off to Cape Cod in less than 4 weeks for some R&R time. Well might relax a bit but taking my brothers and sister plus partners and my dad as we have rented a house so no romantic time for me and DH!! Hoping I might be taking a little one with me bu 4 days to go before testing and feeling a bit 50/50. Last Tuesday thought the back ache was a sign but now not convinced and already planning the BFN and next step. Hopefully I will be pleasantly surprised   

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying their Monday


----------



## locket83

thanks KDB, i hope it does too    

Fred- thank you, i had a few AF pains, just moments of dull aches and a few sharp twinges, last couple of days had a slight headache and fealt a lot more tired at night - the thing is though is that im taking cyclogest - don't know if you are taking these but these can also give you the above symtoms! I definitely fealt the twinges though and I don't think that these were a result of the cyclogest.  Good luck for your test day, really hope you get a BFP    xx

locket xxx


----------



## fred73

Locket -Yes also taking Cyclogest so no idea which symptoms are real and which relate to them. Guess I will be wainting until Friday to find out but thanks for letting me know


----------



## loopylisa73

OMG yeay!!!!!!   well done Locket!!!!  

Fred fingers crossed for friday for you xxx      

Scaralooloo  i want to slap your GP so hard!!! can she not see what we have to deal with is hard enough without negativity from her!!! Letter of complaint at least is in order, even if what she issaying has some truth in it surely her opinion is not a medical fact and needs to keep that to herself!!!  My DH has said if that had been said to me he would have gone mental (hes so quiet normally) hope you get sorted hunnie xx         

Amethyst great your follies are doing as theey are told....  good luck hunnie xx

Winegum  hows tricks chick? xx   just for you!

Hi to all you ladies as well   

AFM consultant very kindly dragged me in at short notice today!! called and within 3 hours was answering questions!(GREAT SHE IS) she has told me if niece agrees and all tests come back ok then we can start asap (as soon as neices af appears) i am excited but scared too as its a REALLY big thing for neice to even think about, so trying not to get my hopes up really but you know how it is ladies .............

BTW where is this LISTER clininc everyone talks about?  If mine happens it will be leeds i think?

xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies 

Locket - well done, so so happy for you   

Fred - sending lots positive vibes for friday sweetie   

Sue - kepping fingers crossed for you hun   

Winegum - hope scan gone well 

Amethyst - good luck for basting 

****** - hello and welcome, wishing you lots luck for 2ww, you will find amazing support here

Loopy - great news about your niece, really hope it all works out sweetie   

Sarah -     oh sweetie that just shocking about your GP, how can someone be so cruel at a time when we are so up and down with emotions, do you have go to your GP for referal for IVF...When i had my 1st base teat last week i was told to make an appoinment with the consultant for either (we hope) a scan or if not what happens next...Really do hope you can get going again     

Lillybee - great that your starting again   

Tkbearlowey - lovely news about your sis, glad your feeling more positive

Hello to anyone i missed which i'm sure i have 

AFM - Got 2nd base line test on wednesday then if all good 1st follie scan on Friday..so if going on last 2 IUI's basting will be wednesday next week...Feeling nervous, scared and excited about it all...Been getting odd twinges in overie area but just hoping its injections doing thier job...


----------



## joeyrella

congratulations locket, fabulous news   
sarah - i normally just lurk on here keeping an eye on you all and waiting for the    s but i was so disgusted by your GP's attitude that i couldn't let it pass.  definitely ask to see a different doctor next time, we've found that the male GP at our surgery is far more sympathetic to fertility issues than any of the women.  he referred us immediately and actually did it with the attitude that he would like to see us get pregnant, not with the attitude that it was just another drain on nhs resources. i can't believe there are such heartless GPs out there.


----------



## Winegum

I don't know what on earth is going on with this damn formatting - sorry!

Evening lovely girls  

*TALLGIRL* - I'm sorry your scan has left you feeling a bit at sea. You are right, you would think they would be able to put two and two together a bit easier than they do. Are things any clearer now? I couldn't agree more with *kdb *that negotiating your way through the system is infinitely more stressful than the IF itself    Are you testing soon? Good luck. 

 
*kdb* - thanks for your fairy dust and your pm. Will pm you back in die course.   Yes - I'm on the same protocol, downregging with 0.3 buserelin and stimming with 75iu puregon. Wishing you all the luck in the world too honey.     Thanks for the private vs self funding tip - always worth knowing these things!*Lilybee* - Hello and welcome. I'm sorry for your recent BFN - whatever your circumstances, it's still devastating. It must be hard when you have been successful on your first go, because however hard you try, you must expect to get another BFP relatively easily. As you have rightly concluded, there is no rhyme nor reason to any of it. I'm glad you've decided to go again and I wish you all the best.*Amethyst_uk* - glad all is progressing well and your PMA is good. I think we will be cycle buddies as I am set up for basting on Thursday    On the subject of parking, it took me a few visits to realise that my hospital car park is an absolute rip off (£1.60 for 2 hours) compared to the roadside parking just outside (80p for 2 hours, 10am to 4pm, so if I have an early scan I don't have to pay  ) I always struggle with the whole incresed excitement = worse disappointment. I have come to the conclusion that the disappointment itself isn't any worse, but I do feel a bit foolish and tend to be harder on myself  

*Fred73*- Hi sweetie - doesn't the second week of the 2ww drag? You wonder how you will ever get there don't you? I really hope Friday brings you good news    Planning holidays is one of my favourite things - sounds like you've got a lovely one coming up. *Rungirl* - wishing you all the best for your appointment on 7th June  

*Beanie* - I know I always say it, but I'm sorry you are suffering so much. You have the right attitude though - it WILL all be worth it. Hope you are feeling OK in yourself. 

*tkbearlowey -*  lovely baby news, and so happy for your sister and all your family after the devastation of stillbirth. I hope you will be celebrating good news with your family soon. It's great that you have so much planned out and to keep you focused. I'm sure some lovely baby cuddles with your new niece will help too. Yes - it makes you want your own so much, but I also find baby cuddles so restorative.*Sue74 - *you must be on hourly knicker watch if I have got my calculations right. Sending you lots of  and  and  Hope you are OK.

*
Honky -* glad you have found us. The abbreviations list is on the introductions thread, where you put your first post. Don't worry - you'll pick it up. It is a bit dauniting at first but you just have to get stuck in and post regularly and you'll soon get to know who's who and what's what. Call your clinic regarding your pregnyl injection as timing is important in relation to when you have the actual IUI procedure. Are you doing a natural or a stimulated cycle? Regarding drinking, especially at parties, I find that taking a drink but not drinking it works. It means you don't have to explain anything or draw attention to the fact that you aren't drinking. I abandon full glasses easily enough on a mantelpiece or wherever and no one really notices, or just carry the same glass around, and at dinner I just leave my glass on the table and when top ups are offered I just say "I'm fine thanks".
*
Loops - *things are moving fast for you aren't they? Really hope your neice can find it in her heart to give you the greatest gift of all. It would be great to keep it in the family. Thankd for my pumpkin power - right back atchya!  
*
joeyrella - *nice to see you! Glad you are still keeping an eye on us and so glad everything is progressing well for you  
*
Locket -*     Well done! Wonderful news.  I'm so pleased for you and wish you a happy healthy pregnancy. *

Scaralooloo - *There you are honey! Glad to see you back, but sorry you are feeling a bit fragile after a difficult week or so  I think enough has been said about your GPs appalingly unprofessional behaviour  It just beggars belief and it makes me so cross that people who are meant to be there to help us can just upset us so much  It's absolutely horrible to be kept in limbo - I know you'll feel much better when you have heard from your clinic, whatever they say, but until then, it is horrible feeling out of the loop isn't it? I'm sending you lots of    and    . I hope you can negotiate at least 1 more IUI so that you can feel you have had a proper go at it. Sorry you are down and hope you start to feel better just as soon as you know a bit more about what is happening. BTW you mentuioned you have a June b'day - when? Mine's in June too,, the 14th, when I will be changing my signature to 37  * 

AFM -* yes, as many of you have commented, things have come round quickly again for me. I guess I'm lucky in that my clinic lets me go back to back and that my insides had settled down enough for me to go again straight away. This is my last IUI  Where am I going to go next? I've just settled in here  Anyway, I had a scan today and I have 2 good follies 15.5mm on right, 15mm on left plus a third one on the right at 13mm which might grow on. OMG.........I have just remembered that I haven't done my injections tonight, so just had to break off  What am I like - 1.5 hours late! Fortunately it wasn't the trigger, that's tomorrow night. Anyway, I am set up for basting on Thursday at 1pm. It's the worst possible day work wise for us but we will have to manage it. So far, I have been feeling like I'm just going through the motions with this IUI, but today, strangely for me, I have felt positive and hopeful. It must be all your babydust.  That's all for now - but you are always in my thoughts and I am so hopeful we will all get the BFPs we so very much deserve.

Big love to you all
Winegum xxx


----------



## honky

*Winegum * - thanks for the advice, I will ring the clinic in the morning and see what their advice is re the timed pregnol. 

*Locket * - there is hope then? Someone who has got caught on the first attempt. Fantastic news for you  

*As for the rest of you* too many to mention for my first time on here, but thinking of you all, wishing you all lots of luck and support


----------



## loopylisa73

Just wanted to let you all know that it was too much for my neices DH and she isnt allowed to do this ......  

I dont have a donor so cant keep going.......... waiting list for us is 18months 2 years an consultant says it will probably be too late for us if we wait...

I have no fight left ladies.

I always thought i was here to be a mum... i felt it in my heart


----------



## LillyBee

Hi there
Great news from Locket wow - congrats !! you must be in shock I had to do about 8 tests and ring the nurse til I could believe it.

I contacted the clinic and am now on my way to IUInumber 2. I soo hope it works this time as am ruinning out of money ... our golden retrivere has had puppies and they are paying for my treatment (it was unplanned pregnancy but goo dtiming). I now have three left to sell which will play for round number 2 so fingers and toes all crossed. I am now on CD4 had a blood test yesterday and am now waiting for result am trying au natural this time i.e. no clomid just like the very first time we tried in the Uk.!! Dont know if this will make a difference but at the very least my cycle wont get cancelled due to os this time. I do empathise wit those doing this in secret. No-one out here knows that Red was an iui baby and that we are trying again and there is sooo much pressure once youhave had one child to have another and people just keep asking when number two is coming alon g!! it is frustrating but I know how lucky I am to have him - my little miracle baby..
fingers crossed that there will be more of them this month for other ladies on here...


----------



## Beanie3

Loopy - oh sweetie


----------



## kdb

Hey Joey!!  Wow, fantastic to see you progessing so well   

LillyBee - Whereabouts in NZ are you?  Which clinic are you with?  A friend of mine had un-stimulated dIUI with Fertility Associates and has a gorgeous six month old little boy    Good luck!

WG - xox


----------



## amethyst_uk

*Loopy* - Sorry hun   

*Lillybee* - Good luck!  

*Winegum* - cycle buddies it is!  

*AFM* - final scan today, and final Gonal-F jab   - 2 good follies 17mm and 19mm. Trigger shot tonight at 9pm and basting booked for 9am Thurs! OMG - it's finally happening - I'm so excited!   (Can you tell it's my first attempt! lol!  )

Have a good day ladies!



Am x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Bless you all for your words of support and wisdom it means so much to me to have all your support, so thank you ladies and in the words of Tina Turner "You're Simply The Best" 

*Kdb* - Thanks so much for all that information, I didn't know about Private v Self Funding so I will certainly look into all that now. IVF is a completely different kettle of fish, a lot to get your head round. Thanks for the tip on the Lister as well, I know someone else who got pregnant 1st time round at that clinic and they can't speak highly enough about it. The only thing that puts me off is that it's the other side of London for us but that's not the end of the world. Going to look into CRGH and the Lister I think. Hope you're hair looks nice? 

*Fred73* - It's great to know that you're at the Lister, I may be asking you lots of questions in the very near future. I've heard good things about them, so we're definately going to consider them for IVF. Thanks for your words of support, I feel a bit in limbo at the moment not sure which path I need to go down. Trying my hardest to stay positive! How wonderful that you're off to Cape Cod, lucky you I hope you have the most wonderful time 

*Loopylisa73 -* Oh sweety, I am so, so sorry to hear your news I really am. Is there no other option for you? Is there anyway you can go privately, or is that just out of the question? Thinking of you and hope that somehow a solution is found  

*Beanie_1* - Thanks honey for your kind words, my GP doesn't have a very caring nature and I should have been prepared for it. I will never ever see her again though and am planning on changing my doctor as soon as I can. Good luck for your scan hope you get some good follie growth. 

*Joeyrella* - Great to hear from you and so glad things are going well for you. Thanks for your kind words, I think having the right doctor can make such a HUGE difference and I plan to make changes in that area. I think I'm going to make a complaint about my doctor as she is a nasty piece of work and the more I think about how she treated me the more angrier I get! You take care of yourself and keep in touch 

*Winegum* - Hi girlfriend, thanks for your kind words. You're absolutely right, I will feel loads better when I know what's happening. If I can't have another IUI then I want to know why? And if it's a good enough reason then I will bow out gracefully and look at how we're going to afford to have IVF. I'm just trying to take each day as it comes at the moment as I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed with it all. Wow, you've had a great response this time round, go girl  I have a good feeling for you  Can't believe you're basting on Thursday. Good luck, thinking about you  

*Amethyst_UK* - Good luck for basting on Thursday, fingers, toes crossed   

Hope all you other ladies are well and enjoying the sunshine if you have it 

No news from me I'm afraid.

Love to you all,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## ceci.bee

Hi everyone

Is it ok if I join you? I am hopefully starting IUI with donor sperm this month, just waiting for AF to arrive and the sperm to get here in time from the US spermbank. I have been through 2 IVFs and 1 FET so far, but have no idea really what to expect from IUI except I hope it is less hectic than IVF, and you guys seem to really know what you are talking about.....

I will catch up with everyone soon
lots of love
Ceci


----------



## fred73

Hi Everyone

Was going to wait until tomorrow to catch up but then remembered I have to go to a conference so thought I had better do it today as thread moving wuickly this week   

Beanie - hope you test goes well tomorrow and your scan on Friday. I have had the same twinges around my ovaries in both cycles and assumed it was because they were working well. Hopefully you will see the results on Friday   

Winegum - Don't worry about your late injection. I was out quite a few times when I had to do them and so was a bit late and follys still grew well so will be fine. Good Luck with the basting on thursday and hope all goes well   

Sue74 - How's it going this week? Final countdown for us now   Still over analysing everything and generally   , how about you?

Loopy - So sorry to see your news and must be difficult to take in but take some time to decide what to do.     Is there a reason why the doctor said 18 months to 2 year wait is too long as I would have said with your age time was still on your side? As Sarah said is it possible for you to think of going private? Not sure what the waiting lists are with different clinics but some may be shorter. Not really sure what to say as can imagine you are devastated so sending lots of     

Lillybee - good luck with this cycle and hope you have more success   

Amethyst - Your follies sound good so Good Luck with basting on Thursday. Try and keep the excitement as I am sure lots of PMA helps and you should be excited as hopefully you will get the result you want   

Scaraloo - Let me know if you do want any info on Lister. I was impressed with their results and decided if I had to pay I was  going with the best even though my DH is still panicking about how we will pay for everything! We live outside London in Bracknell so not the closest but reasonably accessible so not too bad   

Welcome ceci. Hope to chat to you more over the coming days   

Hope everyone else is doing well    

AFM - no real news as still trying to pass the time until Friday although as I have to go to Manchester for work on Friday we are probably going to test on Thursday. It will be 15dpiui at that point so think it should be ok. My DH took some persuading but thought I couldn't bear driving up there after a BFN and can't wait until Sunday so Thursday it is. Only good thing is Friday I am being taken out so champagne it is if BFN! Not sure what I will be celebrating but just the fact I can drink I guess  

Take care all x x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Ladies,

Just wanted to share my good news, my clinic have just called and they have agreed to give us 2 more attempts at IUI. I'm feeling absolutely over the moon that we can try again and we have 2 more goes to get it right. Hurrah    

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## kdb

Hooray for Sarah!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Winegum

*Loops* - my heart breaks for you, it really does    I wonder if the other girls are right, that there _is _a solution out there for you, but you just haven't found it yet. I can understand you feeling completely flattened with absolutely no energy than to do anything other cry for the moment, but I do think you owe it to yourself and DH and all the heartache of your journey so far to be absolutely clear of all your options before you draw that line. We are here to support you through this.    I just wonder if this cloud may have a silver lining.....might another family member or friend hear of your plight and volunteer? Loads of love to you honey.

*Lilybee* - Good luck with your second IUI. I know from a friend who is voluntarily stopping at one child just how intrusive the comments and questions about number 2 are - if only people would listen to themselves, they might just realise what a deeply personal and private thing they are asking about.

*amethyst_uk* - OMG - we are triggering at exactly the same time! I have even put the oven timer on and got my syringes out ready - I'm so worried about forgetting again  Great follies, well done, and it's great to see you excited and positive 

*Scaralooloo* - yes, we are pretty damn amazing aren't we?    What a relief - I'm so pleased for you honey - and to get a call just before 5pm - you were lucky! So now you have a clear plan all of a sudden, which is great. You know exactly where you are and you can put preparing for IVF on the back burner and focus on 2 more good goes of stimulated IUI. I really really really hope that you will be an IUI success  Your birthday?

*ceci.bee* - hello and welcome to this lovely supportive and very busy thread.  There are quite a few of us doing DIUI. I hope This is the one that works for you - I can see you have alreayd been through a lot and had a lot of treatment.  Are you back here now after living in NYC for a while?

That reminds me - wherever is *Cat1609*? Hope you are OK honey.

*Fred73 *hey sweetie, really hope to be hearing good news from you on Thursday - don't forget to drop us a wee post before you go off to Manchester. What do you do? Sounds high powered and exciting, or maybe just very different from what I do which is ummmm, low-powered and unexciting  

I knew I had forgotten someone - *Commutergirl *- how are you? I hope you had a lovely time with your parents and that things are slowing down at work 

That's all from me tonight girls, positive vibes to all as always  
Bye for now  
Winegum x


----------



## ceci.bee

Hi ladies

thanks so much for the warm welcome winegum - we are Uk based and went to NYC for super-specialist MF tx - am not actually a huge fan of NYC, but think getting to the clinic at 7am with ovaries like watermelons on the subway stops you feeling like Carrie Bradshaw   

good luck to the triggers tonight - it is going to take me a bit of time to get to know everyone - but am looking forward to chatting  

lots of love
C


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Girls

Scaralooloo - great news on IUI's, so glad that they have seen sense..Keeping all my fingers and toes crossed that this will be the one sweetie   

Winegum and Ameythst - wishing you all the best for basting on thurs, gosh come round so quickly...Wish mine were that bit quicker think all the drugs ect i have take can be so bloody frustrating lol..   

Lilybee - good luck with 2nd IUI, my sister same situation as you, that people keep asking when 2nd might happen but she feels that she shouldnt have to keep explaining.   

Ceci.bee - hello and welcome, ladies here are amazing, wishing you all the best for IUI.   

Fred and Sue - not much longer till test day, keeping everything crossed for you both    

Commutergirl - hope you had lovely time, hope all is well with you 

Keeping everything crossed for you all ladies      

AFM - test day tommorrow, keeping fingers crossed that i get the call to say i can go in on friday for follie scan. Having same sort symptoms as 1st IUI..so hoping thats a good thing.


----------



## tkbearlowey

hi ladies,

am so excited, am 99.9 % sure i will be surging tomorrow and will be on way on Aberdeen for my next IUI. on Thursday
OMG, Sooooooooooooo excited.

So hope this will be a positive
keep you all informed 

trace
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies, 

gosh, things happened quickly around here!
Sorry I won't do many personals, I just wanted to resurface and send big hugs to everyone  : I have been following you, and started a post several times; then every time I had to interrupt things happened so fast that my draft looked out of date!

*Sarah* - so glad to read tonight's updates.
Hope this cheered you up a bit. Dark moments are always around the corner, and on top of all the emotions involved you don't want to deal also with unsympathetic doctors.  
Before I moved home I had a lovely GP, who was sympathetic, encouraging when I told her that we had decided to go for IUI and possibly IVF, but also very down to earth in giving me advice. I must admit that she was one of the reasons why I wasn't too keen on moving - although we had to, because I was being way too much of a Commutergirl, and although I like it where we are now.
However, hope you manage to move on soon and that today's news have dispelled the clouds.   

*Xmasbaby* - sorry dear. I wish you all the best with your IVF journey.  

*Kdb* - hi! great that you had a good consultation at CRGH (yes, this was a while ago, but I kept an eye on you girls!). May I ask you who your consultant was (PM me if you prefer, or use just initials)? Mine there has left, so we'll have to go with someone else, and I am not sure whether his patients have been taken over by a single person or if everything is going to be reset. 
Enjoy your trip to the Mediterranean! I have only been to Sardinia once for work (despite being one quarter Sardinian, as one could easily evince from my 5ft 3in  ), but both it and Corsica must be wonderful.
When are you going?

*Locket* - congratulations!     send some babydust down here, will you?

*Joeyrella* - great to hear from you and that things are going well!

*Loopy* - so sorry dear. It seemed such a beautiful thing, and it's so sad you had to give up this hope. A big hug.   I do hope that there is another solution.

*Winegum* - basting time already? gosh, I have been away for longer than I thought. Your follies seem great! I keep everything crossed, dear. I do really hope this is your time. Don't think of "what are we going to do next?". Focus on now and stay positive. I am thinking of you.   

Welcome to the new girls, and sorry I am not doing any more personals; hope I'll get to know you better.

AFM - had a busy month and I am resurfacing now - my lectures are effectively over and I'll have a brief quiet time before drowning again in coursework and exam papers! I have had my parents here for a week, and, for those who remember a long rant I posted a while ago saying that I didn't know if and how to break the subject of our infertility with my parents, I managed to talk to my mum. 
We had a nice chat, I shed my bit of tears as expected, she was sympathetic and practical as she usually is. I have asked her not to tell people (apart from my dad) that we are having treatments; she has a bunch of rather gossipy cousins who would end up knowing even if she didn't tell them directly, and it is just none of their business!
However, I am feeling much lighter now. I told her that I had wanted to talk to her about it for a while, but didn't know how to break the subject, and that in any case we had very much appreciated the fact that our parents, of all people, were the ones who never asked anything.

Ok - better post this one now before I get drowned again in 5 pages of new posts...
Good luck to those on their 2ww or about to bast, and "read you soon"! 

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## kdb

Oh CG, your post about your mum has made me teary.   I'm the same, my parents have never hassled us about having children - even though I am an only child so there's zero chance of grandkids coming from anywhere / anyone else!  Am glad you're feeling as though you have lightened the load xoxoxo

Didn't realise you were at CRGH  Were you with Mr R?  I had heard he was VERY good - I think he is at ARGC now but don't quote me on that.  We saw WS (last name is a brand of car) who the girls on the clinic thread all said was lovely, and indeed he was.  Mr A apparently is also good.  We've had a couple of meet-ups with CRGH girls - including those with beautiful bumps - you should join us!

And in fact Ceci.bee  is also one of the lovely CRGHers   

(btw - Corsica / Sardinia will be first two weeks of Sept.)

Beanie - sweetie - how did you get on this morning?          ??           

TK - good luck   

Fred - good luck for tomorrow... I am liking the sound of champagne on Friday but of course a fizzy apple juice to celebrate a BFP would taste even sweeter!       

Amethyst - all the best for basting tomorrow.   


xoxo
kd


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

*Commutergirl* - Hurrah  I'm so glad you were able to speak to your mummy, I bet you feel loads better about it know. You now know that you have their support as well which will help you loads. It's lovely to hear from you btw I've missed hearing from you on here. Are you moving onto IVF soon or are you and DH still undecided? Keep in touch 

*Tkbearlowey* - Yeehaaaa....everything crossed for you honey how exciting  Can I just ask where you're from? I noticed that you said you were having tx in Aberdeen? I was born in Elgin and my family live a few miles out of there. 

*Beanie_1* - Fingers crossed for today  hope you get some good news. Thinking of you honey 

*Ceci-Bee -* Welcome  This is a great thread and you'll find that everyone is so supportive and kind. Good luck with everything 

*Winegum* - I am absolutely over the moon and so relieved to have a plan and to know where and what we're doing. I hated being in limbo! I have everything crossed for you tomorrow, I really hope this is your time  and you've got some great follies my dear. You have PCOS don't you? Can I ask what you're meds regime is? My birthday is 23rd June but sadly I will be 38 gulp!!! The clock is ticking for me. 

*Amethyst_uk* - Good luck for basting tomorrow honey I have everything crossed for you  

*Kdb* - Hope all is well with you? Isn't the weather here in London just glorious 

*Fred* - Got everything crossed for you honey   

AFM - Got another couple of weeks to wait for AF and then I'll be able to start my next IUI feeling really positive now and just hope that we get the right level of meds to stimulate my body and make something happen.

Big love to you all,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Just wrote a long post, finally thought I was getting somewhere with where you girls all are and have just lost it!!!! This thread moves so fast its really hard keeping up!

So very quickly, good luck amathyst and winegum for basting tomorrow!
Fred I hope you get the much awaited and wanted BFP toorrow!

Hello to everyone else, I will try to be a bit more personal next post!

So we're on 8th day of injections today (tonight), had scan yesterday and have a lining of 7.5mm and 2 dominant follies, 1x 10.5mm and 1x 11.5mm. back to clinic on friday for another scan and hopefully basting on monday! As fast as its going, its not quite fast enough. I just wanna be in the 2ww now, my first ever!

xx


----------



## Daisy10

Hi everyone I am hopefully starting IUI soon,  i am just wondering if i should take time off after treatment.  I work long hours on my feet which involve lifting, moving equipment etc and radiation. I dont know what to do. Any advice for me??


----------



## commutergirl

Hi all!

*Kdb* - yes, I am at CRGH; well, we have kind of taken a "treatment sabbatical", but we are at least going to have a consultation to have a full assessment of our situation apart from the snippets we got on treatment day and during scans, and to decide whether we should go for one last IUI (although they don't normally recommend more than three) after doing as much as we can in terms of lifestyle to maximise our chances, or move on to IVF (after breaking our piggy bank!), or just give it up and hope  .
Yes, I was with Mr R. They had booked our first consultation with him just by chance, but in the end we found it quite convenient to speak in our own language (although as we started TTC after we moved here I actually know more technical terms in English!). 
I quite liked him, but WS is really lovely: he did our first IUI, and he was really nice and explained us what was happening; much better than the lady doctor who did the second and third ones, who seemed overly anxious - which is not what you want from a doctor!
So you say that you are in pretty much the same situation as I with your parents - how much do they know or guess? I must admit that I felt rather guilty about them not knowing, so I am really happy I have told my mum and really pleased with her reaction.

*Sarah* - yesss! keep positive!  Hope the next cycle brings you the good news you deserve.   
Thanks for asking about us. As I wrote to Kdb, we haven't decided on our next move. We have had a very busy spring for a number of reasons, and we didn't feel like making any major decisions on top of that. 
In any case, whatever we'll do will have to be done in a reasonably stress-free period for both of us, which wasn't the case until now.

*Auntie Kerry - *good luck for your first basting!   To avoid getting mad during your 2ww, try and keep busy but not stressed - hope you manage to find a balance between the two!

*Daisy10* - welcome and good luck!
What to do or not do after treatment I guess depends very much on how you feel. I was never told there was something I shouldn't do - of course it depends on how heavy are the weights you shift, etc, so best talking to your clinic.
Re sick vs annual leave, I don't know if the post-treatment could qualify for sick leave; in any case it is up to you how much you want to disclose with your employers, and taking annual leave may spare you from giving explanations if you don't feel like it.
On radiation (I work with radiation as well) there are some strict regulations on the periodic dose for radiation workers. If you don't expect to change your working patterns, and if the readouts from your dosimetry badge have always been within the legal limits (there are some limits that refer specifically to women of reproductive capacity), you should be safe and sound. If you are unsure, check with your radiation protection service what the policies are for pregnant workers - again, as long as you are prepared to let them know about your treatment.
What sources are you working with? is it X-ray generators, or nuclear medicine?

Hello to everybody else! (I am catching up as you can see...)

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Winegum and Ameythst - good luck for basting tommorrow    

Fred and Sue - keeping everything crossed for you both    

Daisy10 - hello and welcome, come to great thread, ladies here are amazing bunch   

Auntie kerry - wishing you all the best sweetie   

Sarah - Fab news on the PMA    really hope this is the one for you   

Kdb - hello, today news not good

Commutergirl - good see you again   

Hello evryone else appologies to those i missed, so much going on..

AFM
Well had bad news today   , after 8 days of injecting 75iui menopur i havent even responded, my E2 levels have actually droped was 148 last week now 134...Nurse not sure why i havent responded..Got to carry on with injections for the next 5 days 75iui for 3 days and 150iui for 2 days, go back monday for blood test and scan to see if any improvement but have call nurse on friday just to make sure what they want me to do over the weekend as they want speak to consultant...so gutted    PMA was low already but has taken a massive nose dive now..Just got to wait and hope


----------



## loopylisa73

beanie...... they will pick up hunnie .... Ref aint blown the whistle yet??


----------



## kdb

Hang in there, Beanie


----------



## Winegum

Evening girls
Can I just say that I* love* this thread  
Isn't it amazing how *daisy10* can post a request for advice about radiation exposure and get an expert detailed reply from *CG* two hours later - I had to have a giggle  Not only can we dispense advice and share experiences about all manner of IF issues...there appears to be no limit to our combined knowledge bank! It's fab and I love it.

*ceci.bee* - I'm so sorry the tx you have had so far hasn't worked for you and that you have experienced a loss too - I always think it is extra sad when couples with IF have to cope with loss as well - as if IF wasn't tough enough  Anyway, I guess this is a different approach for you now, kind of starting again, and I hope you get successful on your first go. It's encouraging that you have no known issues. 

*beanie* - oh honey - it's so bl*** up and down isn't it? Why can't it just be a case of take the meds and respond to the meds? I know you must be beating yourself up and wondering what is wrong with you, but try to look at it more from the point of view that your docs haven't quite found the best drug regime for you. That's the reason you aren't responding. I had a very slow response one cycle and Scaralooloo did too and we both went on to get basted, but I know that awful feeling you are having now. It's worth remembering that they can keep stimming you, slowly slowly, but once you over stim, they have to abandon. They will do all they can to get you to where you need to be, even if it is slow. Thinking of you and sending you massive    Hang in there.

*tkbearlowey* - so are you basting tomorrow after all? If so, you will join me and *amethyst*, all three of us on the 2ww together, yay!

*Commutergirl* - hi honey, lovely to hear from you.....twice! Thank you for your lovely good wishes. I'm so glad you had "the chat" with your mum, and I bet she is too. Hopefully she will continue not to ask anything, but wait for you to tell her what you want to when you want to, and just be support in the background, thinking of you. That's what my mum is like, and she loves it when I tell her all about my meds and regimes and and scans etc because she is so interested, I guess it is quite interesting really.

*kdb* - Ahhhh, well at least you won't have a sister or brother beating you too it and supplying the first grandchild - that privilege will be all yours, and all the more special for it.  Will pm you back tomorrow about herbs etc 

*Scaralooloo *- Although I've not had PCOS diagnosed, I think I am being treated as if I have PCOS because I definitely have polycystic type ovaries. My drug regime for the last two cycles has been: Day 1 or 2, scan to check no activity in ovaries. Day 2: start 0.3ml Buserelin injections to down reg and 75iu Puregon injections to stim, at the same time every day, until first scan, usually on day 8 or 9 (my clinic don't do weekends). If ready, then I trigger with 10,000iu of Pregnyl exactly 40 hours before my IUI. If not ready, keep taking injections and having scans every day/every other day until ready. This cycle, I took meds from day 2 - 9, triggered on day 10, IUI on day 11. I had a different regime for the first two IUIs - I will happily pm you those if you are interested. I've learnt quite a lot about how PCO women respond to drugs cause my clinic do a lot of IUI s with PCO ladies and as it is a small clinic I have had only 2 nurses to deal with all the way through. Glad you are feeling good about things. 

*auntie-kerry *- I have lost my fair share of posts on this forum - it's so frustrating  Anyway, welcome to the thread and good luck for Friday's scan - hopefully you are growing nicely.

*Daisy10* - I'm so glad someone has helped you with the radiation aspect of your query.  I also work long hours on my feet and do some lifting and carrying and I have not slowed down or taken time off work. It's up to you of course, but as has been said before the main thing in the 2ww is to keep occupied, and work is great for that. I have always been encouraged to maintain normal activity by my clinic, and I have to say, I have not found that a problem. I haven't felt physically any different during my IUIs so from my experience I would encourage you to maybe see if you can reduce the time on your feet a bit or your lifting, if it is worrying you, rather than take time off. When are you getting started - are you waiting for AF?

*Loops* - how are you sweetie? Thinking of you 

*Amethyst *- will be thinking of you in the morning. Hope it al goes well. 

*Huggies *- are you there lurking? Must check out your diary to see how you are doing  Miss you....and *Daisy, Joey *and *Tama* 

Love to everyone and thanks for all your good wishes for tomorrow 
Back soon
Love Winegum xxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi ladies


Sorry, no personals tonight as I feel awful.   


I did my trigger last night and now have horrendous abdominal pains and back ache.  Is this normal


 


Thanks!


am x


----------



## loopylisa73

Amethyst so sorry hun xx the first 2 IUI didnt feel hardly anything but the last one i was in terrible pain , thoguth i was going to pass out!!!

Take it easy hunne xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Winegum, Kdb and loopy

Thanks ladies, feeling ok now, just so shocked by result even the nurses had to check my result 3 times. Dh said same as you winegum but just needed bit time for the news to settle in.

so double dose for me today lol..

Winegum, Ameythst and Tkbearlowey hope basting gone well    

Loopy - how you feeling sweetie


----------



## TALLGIRL

Hello everyone,

Really sorry I haven't written anything for a while.  I'm on here most days, following you all.  I find it really helpful that there are so many others going through the same journey.  There just never seems enough time to write personals.  But this mornng, I have the morning off, so am in bed with the lap top and can catch up.

Beanie - hope the double dose does the trick.  Good to hear that some of the others have had the same experience and that it worked out ok in the end.      

Amethyst - how are you feeling this morning?

Fred - thinking about you an wondering how the test went.

Commutergirl - it's a big decision to tell your parents isn't it.  I'm really glad it went well for you.  I too have very gossipy cousins and I feel my mum just wouldn't manage to keep it to herself and not tell her sisters.  I just don't want them all talking about me.  But on the other hand, I wish I had Mum's support, and it's great that you do now.  

Auntie Kerry - good luck for the scan on Friday.

Ceci-Bee - welcome to the page.  I've found it really helpful.  Hope you do too.

Loopy - thinking of you.  How are you feeling now honey? It would be lovely to hear from you.  

Winegum - hope basting goes well today.  

Daisy 10 - Hello there.  Glad you've joined in.  Do you have a good boss?  I ended up telling mine what was going on for me and it has really helped lift the pressure.  It could be particularly helpful explaining why you don't want to do too much lifting.  It so depends on the boss though.  I agree with Winegum that keeping occupied during the 2ww can be helpful.  I've been writing essays as well as working, which I initially thought would be a dreadful idea, too much stress, but actually it has been quite nice retreating into another world for a while and forgetting all about the waiting.      

AFM - I went for my second acupuncture yesterday before work, which was good.  My hopsital seems to offer one free session every six weeks or so.  I'm topping this up with some private sessions with the same practictioner.  I felt really good after it again.  

Thanks for the responses about my scan and frustration last week.  DH and I are going to the IVF hospital this afteternoon for our appointment with the consultant.  I felt very low and hopeless about it all at the beginning of the week and had convinced myself they would say we aren't suitable or that they need me to come off the IUI so that the scan can reveal how my ovaries are working without the meds - which would of course mean more delays.  But I'm feeling better about it now.  I think it's just feeling so out of control with all of this.

I'm testing on Saturday morning, assuming AF hasn't arrived before then.  I have been having twinges in my left lower abdomen yesterday and this morning, which I started to worry could mean an eptopic (now I'm sounding like a complete parnoid loon - but it's so hard to believe it might actually work!) Having looked this up in google, I've reassured myself that it might be a good sign...    

Sorry to those I've missed - have a good day everyone

Tallgirl


----------



## fred73

Hi ladies

Just a quick post and I will catch up properly over the weekend as not in the right frame of mind at the moment   

Which as you have probably guessed means I got another BFN this morning. Was still feeling hopeful before the test and really disappointed now so work is going to be a struggle today  Would have stayed at home but my boss needs to be paid so thought I should come in!

Not sure what is next but DH is going to make appointment for us with consultant before we go on holiday to discuss the options. We were considerindg another IUI and if we weren't paying then I probably would give it another go but think we may opt for IVF due to higher success rate. Anyway lets wait and see.

Hope for more positive results for everyone else on 2ww x x


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.
I am new to the site and have undergone my second IUI yesterday- NHS- Swansea.
I have had one failed IVF and awaiting another course if IUI is unsuccessful.  
On Friday had to await Fertility Nurses speaking to Gynaecologist about size of follicles- fertility nurse explained there is a high risk of multiple births- up to four!!! 
I had a chat about this and agreed that it was in the lap of the gods. My DH reaction was that we needed to buy a bigger house!!!
Anyway I am on my two week wait and I know all of you have or are gonna go through this at somepoint, but it is the most draining emotional time ever- gonna have to keep really occupied.
Any other advice would be great.
Good luck to everybody out there TTC. Lots of Baby dust and love sent. xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Afternoon Ladies,

*Fred73 - *Aw honey I am so, so sorry to hear your news I really am  Take some time out and be kind to yourself and then look at what happens next. One day at a time lovely 

*Tallgirl - *It's great that you're getting a lot out of the acupuncture, that can only be a good thing. I only hear good things about it. Keep it going and if it makes you feel good then that's an added bonus! I know it's hard reading into symptoms that your experiencing but try not too drive yourself  I have everything crossed for you and hope you get some good news. Good luck with the IVF appointment let us know how you get on. 

*Loopylisa -* Hope you're ok honey?*  *

*Amethyst_uk -* Oh honey I hope you're feeling better this morning, personally I've not experienced this but I'm sure other ladies on this thread have. But if you're overly worried why not give your clinic a call just to put your mind at ease. Everyone has different experiences and I'm sure it's nothing to worry about just not nice to be feeling that way. Look after yourself 

*Winegum* - Thank you so much for all that info, it's really useful for me as I can ask them about all this when I go in for my first scan. I'm slightly confused about the down reg thing, is this to balance your horomones out? Why do you have to do it? If you have time to PM me with the other stuff that would be really useful as it's interesting for me at this stage to look at the way other people have been stimulated. Hope basting goes well today, let us know how you get on. Fingers crossed honey    

*Beanie_1* - I know exactly how you feel, it's so hard when you always feel like you have another hurdle to climb. But as Winegum said everybody's bodies respond differently to this tx and on my third cycle I was really slow to respond and really thought it was never going to happen I think I eventually basted on day 20 or something like that. You'll get there honey it might just take a bit longer, hang in there 

*Commutergirl* -  I second what Winegum says, it's brilliant that there is always someone on here that can answer your question and I love the fact that you could answer one about the effects on radiation workers  just brilliant! I think you're wise to take time out of this, it's important to know that you're making the right decisions and allowing yourself the time to make them. I'm the complete opposite, I panic and need to know exactly where this journey is going to take me next. That's why i was in a bad place last week, it was the not knowing what to do next that I couldn't cope with. You've got a good head on you and I wish you all the luck in the world  Hope you'll still come on here as often as you can though as it looks like I'll be here a while longer 

*Daisy10 -* Hello and welcome  I think you've probably had your questions answered but I'll put in my bit as well  I have a very understanding boss who I've been able to speak to about my tx so I'm lucky and my work does allow me a bit of time off with tx. However I think if you can book a bit of time off it doesn't hurt but I don't think it's necessary. Good luck with it all 

*Auntie-Kerry* - Welcome  Yes there is a lot of waiting around for things to happen and it's hard, very hard. I try to keep myself occupied with things so I'm not constantly thinking about it, somedays are easier than others. Good luck with the scan and hopefully you'll get to baste on Monday, fingers crossed 

*Kdb* - Hiya honey hope you're ok?

*Bubbles2718* - Hello and welcome to you  This is a great thread and you'll be made to feel very welcome by everyone, they're a great bunch of girls! My advice to you would be to just be kind to yourself and listen to what your body is telling you. If you need rest then rest. This is a real emotional rollercoaster as I'm sure you already know. I wish you all the best with this cycle of IUI and hopefully you'll be celebrating in a couple of weeks. Good luck honey  

Love to you all,
Sarah
xx


----------



## bubbles2718

Thanks Sarah.
I am in work at moment and really feel I need to rest. Can't wait to finish so that I can have a real good sleep.
Thanks for advice and this forum is fab and the people on here show lots of love and support.
Anna xx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hello ladies

Isn't the weather just wonderful today!   

Sorry about my abrupt post last night - I was just a little shocked by the intensity of the cramps and back ache - I was up til 2am this morning as I didn't' know what to do with myself!  My fertility nurse just said that it was fine and proves that I have ovulated! Blimey - thank goodness I don't feel that ever month I can tell you. I was basted this morning,   which was relatively pain free, just have a few cramps now and am now on my 3ww. 3 weeks - how cruel is that 

Enough about me...

*Fred73* - I am so sorry hun  - I hope that you are taking it easy and looking after yourself.

*Bubbles2718* - Congratulations on your basting...there's a few of us on our 2ww now so hopefully we'll be able to keep each other going over the next few weeks.   

*Auntie-Kerry* - My fingers are crossed for you that you are ready for basting on Monday.  

*Beanie_1* - Stay positive hun - as the other ladies have said, sometimes these things take time and with a bit of luck your follies will have a growth spurt very soon!   

*Winegum & tkbearlowly* - how did it go today?? 

*Scaralooloo, Loopy, Tallgirl, Commutergirl, Daisy10, Kdb - *I hope you are all ok.

My MIL arrives in 30 mins so I had better get on with the hoovering! I wish you all a sunny weekend!  



Am x


----------



## Beanie3

Fred - oh sweetie, so sorry hunni don't be hard on yourself have some quality time with DH


----------



## loopylisa73

Fred.............. hunnie xxx    i am sorry love xxxx Focus on your holiday love and get all this bloody horrible TTC outta your head for a little while! Get a little drunk, a little friskey and a lot of good times..... you deserve it xxx Take it easy xxxxx  

Amethyst good luck hunni with your 2ww xxxx    

Hi Bubbles welcome to FF xx
Commutergirl, Kdb how are you both doing   

Scaralooloo, Tallgirl, Beanie, winegum thanks for asking xxx Im not too bad,  my dad has stepped up and said he has the money if we need it...... I have said we will think about it as i dont know about you guys but i want to be able to give it back and i cant say for sure i will be able to do that straight away......  We will see its a lot of money but no gaurantee .! with all the disappointments we have to be sure we can do this.

Love and hugs

Loops xx


----------



## Daisy10

Thanks everyone for the great advice. I think i will continue to work as i like to keep busy and it occupies the mind. Its nice to hear what other people do during tx as not much has been said by the clinic.

Hope everoune is well. x


----------



## KGDee

Hi all...

am new to this site and support. Im now on my 5th IUI treatment and am finding it really quite upsetting... just keep wondering why I cant give my lovely hubby a little one    needing some support now!!! whats wrong with me?

my works are not being supportive and its stressing me out on top of everything else grrr I work with a bunch of men and its so hard. sorry to go on.

hope to get to know some of you on here... KDee


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi KGDee welcome im sorry that your 5th has failed hunnie.......you are in the best place to chat about it tho truly      xx


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies,

*Beanie* - so sorry dear, you don't want also this - but as Winegum points out, you may well be having a slow response to start with, and then you will pick up.
I may be mistaken, but I seem to recollect that one of the (too few) girls who got pregnant in the last months had started off with very low expectations because she was initially underresponding (was it Joeyrella?). 
A big hug.  

*Winegum* - hi! hope basting went well. Take good care of yourself in these two weeks.   Have you got any plans for your "shifted" weekend? The weather is going to be lovely, hope you'll enjoy it.  I have decided to take DH for a walk in the countryside (looks like I have to take initiative!) and plant some flowers.
About my mum, yes, I don't think she'll press me for news, which is quite reassuring. I know that I won't have to say anything unless I want to. It is really true that as you grow up you appreciate much more some sides of your parents. 

*Fred73* - I am so sorry dear. Be kind to yourselves and don't make any rushed decisions.   
*Tallgirl* - hang on there girl! I am keeping my fingers crossed!   What essays are you writing?

*Bubbles* - welcome and good luck with your 2ww! I also think that I wouldn't mind at all having twins:at this point all I could hope for is one pregnancy, so it might be not too bad to have two in one go and solve the problem of not having an only child  ! Triplets or quadruplets might be a bit of a shock though! 

*Sarah* - hi dear, how are things?   I am not sure I am being wise taking this time off, sometimes I just feel as though I am burying my head in the sand, and I must remember that I can't wait forever. I admire you girls who can juggle with the emotional stress and the careful timetabling of having treatment, as well as with demanding jobs. Btw, have you got any trips planned?
In any case whatever we'll do I'll stay on this thread - you'll have to bear with me for a bit longer!  
*Amethyst* - Sorry you were in such pain. Hope your 2ww (why 3ww?) will be smooth.   

*Loopy* - how are you doing? Your dad has been lovely to offer to help; I appreciate your concerns, but whether you decide to accept his help or not it must be so good to know that he understands your struggle and is by your side.  

*KGDee* - hi, and sorry you are feeling down. This place is great to find solidarity and vent your anger or sadness.  
I also work in an almost completely male environment, and have decided not to tell anyone (I have the luck of having reasonable flexibility, and so far I managed to work around some fixed commitments and then disappear discreetly when needed) - they are actually a bunch of lovely people, but I think they would just be extremely awkward: it would feel like telling a shy teenage brother about your periods! 

Good night everybody, and enjoy this lovely weekend ahead! 

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## TALLGIRL

Hi everyone, 

A quick post before work, so I'm very sorry not to do personals - I'll add more tomorrow.

IVF appointment went well yesterday.  Having tested DH's sample, although all his stats are good, they just don't behave well!  If his sperm was in lab conditions with 10 eggs, then there would only be one successful fertilization.  Is there a name for this?  Does anyone else have this problem?  This could be why we have failed to conceive.  It means IUI is not very suitable and normal IVF not an option, but they will offer a different kind - where they remove the lining of the egg and inject sperm straight in (I thought this was what they do anyway).  We should get two rounds on NHS.  We will continue with IUI until the appointment goes through, just in case.

I feel better knowing that there might be a reason for all of this.  AF is on the way (very light spotting) but not too disappointed at the moment.  I might feel differently when it has arrived properly.  DH is a bit low though - so I plan to be very lovely to him this weekend.  

Hope everyone can enjoy the beautiful weather today.

Tallgirl


----------



## TALLGIRL

I've just realised after a quick google - he was describing ICSI - I feel very ignorant about all of this!


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning ladies,

Isn't this weather absolutely glorious, shame we have to work and if anyone is off get out in your gardens/parks and enjoy 

*Tallgirl* - It's such a minefield all this isn't it and like you I don't know an awful lot about IVF just the basic kind of stuff. What I have heard about ICSI though is that it is very specific and has very good success rates so maybe this is the way forward for you and DH. I think it's a good decision to carry on with IUI in the meantime that's what me and DH are doing as well. We have an IVF appointment on the 9th June but we have been told we have about 12-18 months to wait for tx...  like I've got that kind of time to wait!!! So I think if we get to that stage we'll have to pay privately! Hope you and DH have a lovely weekend, spoil yourselves 

*Commutergirl* - You're not burying your head, you're taking time out to re-charge and get yourself strong and in the right frame of mind. I think it's best to be 100% behind what you're doing and maybe you just don't feel ready to move on yet. I don't feel very brave or strong and believe me it's been a struggle juggling work and tx. April was a really tough month for me and I honestly thought I was going to collapse under the strain of it all. Got quite a lot of London based things coming up, so if you fancy coming to anything let me know. I'll be up at the Edinburgh festival in August for a week which I always really enjoy. Have a lovely weekend, enjoy the sunshine 

*KGDee - *Hello and welcome*  *I'm so sorry that your feeling so low at the moment we all understand how you feel. Don't blame yourself though, easier said than done I know! Like you I'm about to start my 5th IUI and it's hard to hold onto the hope I know exactly how you're feeling. Just be kind to yourself and allow yourself some space to feel down, it's ok and allowed and then hopefully in a few days you'll be able to pick yourself up and come back fighting. We're all here for you 

*Daisy10 -* Go girl 

*Loopylisa -* How lovely of your dad to offer the money, he wouldn't do it if he couldn't and I'm sure he wants to be able to help his little girl to be happy. If he's anything like my parents, he probably just feels so helpless and useless to you right now and this is his way of helping you and contributing to making your dreams come true. 

*Amethyst_Uk* - Why on earth do you have to wait 3 weeks?!?!?  Hope you're feeling better? 

*Bubbles2718* - Hope you had a good nights rest 

*Winegum* - Hello lovely and thanks for the PM. Hope you're feeling ok after yesterday. Everything is crossed for you honey   

          
Some pumpkin power and fairy dust to you all 

*AMF* - Looking forward to the weekend and sitting in the sunshine soaking up some rays  Seeing a group of friends on Sunday for lunch, they all have kids wasn't going to go at first but then I thought don't be so stupid you can't hide away from it. So i've just decided to be strong and enjoy the day out.

Have a lovely weekend everyone whatever you decide to do.

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi all


I've been told to wait 3 weeks until testing to ensure all the HCG from the trigger is out of my system.  I'm not sure I'll be able to hold out that long!    As long as AF hasn't arrived by 16dpiui then I think I will test anyway.     


Enjoy the sunshine!   
Am x


----------



## KGDee

Hey X

thanks for the support all, its so sweet. I started my 1st injections tonight for my 5th IUI, and Im feeling alot brighter today than yesterday. hugs!!!

Can I run something past you lot please?? I work full time for the council and because of the nature of fertility treatment as you know its a day to day issue... I have to travel about 65 miles to Bourn and that again home so I have to book really short notice holidays, they wont let me take it as hospital. They said hospital is for illnesses and I should book that in my own time. I dont want to mess my company around, thats the last thing, but when my period came on Wednesday and I took the day off as short holiday to go up to cambs and collect my drugs etc, plus in agony with tummy cramps, the next day my boss had me in going mad saying it could be seen as I had the day off cos it was sunny........... I went to bits. I could not believe it. I just sat in his office and cried my heart out, how dare he think Id use my fertility issues as excuse to soak up the sun. All i can think of is swear words, sorry!!   

Thats why I was down yesterday I think. I confronted him today and feel better about it. All my colleuges know about my treatments as I have to stay away from paints and solvents after IUI and Im a signmaker you see.

woooo sorry guys, long message!!!    how do you girls cope with balancing work??


----------



## HopefulHelen

Hi I'm Helen, new to forum.
Full of hope yesterday, and today AF turned up.............. absolutely gutted      
This was my first attempt at IUI, DH and I were really excited as the nurse who did it said it well.

Had a horrid 2ww, but felt really upbeat, but it wasn't to be  
2 more attempts to go tho! We can't get IVF on NHS as I am 39

Helen x


----------



## KGDee

hi helen
sorry to hear that news    do you just get the 3 goes at IUI??
the last one I had the nurse said was really good, mate you just cant tell can you.

be positive    XX take care


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi and welcome hopeful, sorry for your BFN hunnie xxx hope no2 works for you xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies   

Hope you all get to enjoy this lovely weather...

Loopy - that is so lovely of your dad, but i can understand your feelings completely   

Winegum - hope basting went well, wishing all the best hunni   

Fred - hope you ok sweetie   

Sarah - hope you have lovely weekend with your friends sweetie 

Ameythst - hope basting went well hunni   

Auntie-kerry- wishing you all the best for monday   

Bubbles2718 - hello and welcome wishing you all the    for 2ww

Tallgirl - how are you sweetie,  my nurse has mentioned ICSI when started IUI..So bloody confusing   

KGDee - hello and welcome, really hoping this is the one for you sweetie   

Hopefull helen - so sorry hunni   but you have come to amazing site with a lot lovely ladies here.

TKBearlowey - hope basting went well hunni   

Commutergirl - Please dont think your burying your head sweetie, with hindsight wish i had taken some timeout before i started my last IUI...When you do start tx you will be in the right place in your heart and mind.

Daisy10 - wishing you all the best for 2ww   , i found that working during 2ww helped as didnt have time to think about it

Sending lots positive vibes    and hugs to you all     

AFM - popped into the hospital to pick up more menopur yesterday and the last thing nurse said to me was lets hope you don't over respond now..I thought thanks another thing for me to worry about lol...Go to inject 150iu today and 75iu tommorrow then back Monday morning for scan and blood test..Just keeping fingers crossed that it all work's out


----------



## TALLGIRL

Hello all,

Beanie - good luck with follies and scan on Monday.  They have no idea about these throw away remarks do they!  

HopefulyHelen - really sorry about your BFN honey.  I really hope the next one works out for you.  This is such a rollercoaster.    

KGDee - sounds like you had a terrible time with your boss.  I hope confronting him helped and you got some of it off your chest.  Such a bad attitude.  I have a generally understanding boss, and have confided in her, but even then I sensed something a bit unpleasant when she told me that she has been through this before with another employee (not mentioning names) and said that when the employee wanted to go through a third round of treatment, my boss made her take the time off without pay.  It wasn't so much the decision, more the attitude I detected behind it, as if it was unreasonable to try three times.  I just thought, well I wonder how you would have felt if you couldn't have children - would you have given up after two attempts?  I don't think so.  

As for how to manage it, I try and make up the time I take off work when I can, to show my boss that I'm not using this as a reason to avoid being at work.  I also keep her informed and so far she has seemed ok.  I would keep talking to him.  It sounds like he is insecure in his management skills, if he is worried what other people will think.  Good luck with it - you really don't need that kind of stress.    

Hello to all the newies.    

AFM - As predicted BFN this morning.  Disappointing but what I was expecting after the appointment with the consultant this week.  He called me yesterday and said that infact we can't carry on with the IUI while we wait for IVF funding as this is against proceedure.  We have to finish IUI and wait for the IVF to come through.  So that's what we are going to do.  That means I'm off the IUI train for a while.  DH was wondering if we might come back to the IUI after two rounds of IVF, if it hasn't worked, so we'll see what my local hospital says about that.  I hope it doesn't come to that.  IVF is looking like starting in September.      

In the mean time AF hasn't arrived, and although I've had a teeny tiny light spotting a few days ago, that has stopped.  I know the drugs can delay AF, can anyone tell me how long the delay is, in your experience?    

Enjoy the beautiful sun

Tallgirl


----------



## Sue74

Hi girls

Just wanted to pop on and say its a    for us this time.  We're both trying to stay positive for round 2.

Fred (my cycle buddy) sending you big   and also hopefuly helen   

Will read back and do some personals later tonight


----------



## amethyst_uk

Sue74 - I'm sorry hun.  Look after yourself and good luck for round 2.    

Am x


----------



## Beanie3

Sue74 - so sorry sweetie, be kind to yourself and wishing you all the best for round 2.

Tallgirl - did you use any pesseries, as i used cycolgest everytime and AF would arrive couple days after i stop using them.


----------



## tkbearlowey

Evening ladies,

hows everyone tonight? had a lovely day at my mums in the garden.
had my 2nd IUI yesterday which ended up being quite a traumatic day however we did getit done in the end, thankfully so here i go again for the 2ww which is a ride on a very long bumpy ride but at least i have hope. and on Thursday iwe have our 1st IVF open day which is ever so excitingwhich will lead on to our 1st IVf app on 1 july so its not THAT long away !!!!!!

anyway will just have to do the usual and keep mega mega busy

Love Trace
xx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Evening everyone

I need a bit of advice.....
I'm new to this IUI thing and have just started my first 2ww (20.5.10).  I been suffering with a really painful lower back and pelvic pains since basting on Thurs.  I'm bloated and I'm really tender to the touch where my uterus & ovaries are.  Is this normal after basting as I can barely stand upright 2 days on and am getting a little concerned that something isn't right.  
Clinic isn't open until Monday so I'm hoping that you can let me know if I should be worried or if it is all just part and parcel of IUI.

Thanks
Am x


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello amethyst
This is my very first post, so please bear with me.  Just wanted to say I had my first IUI on 13 May, so I am on day 9 post ovulation and I have had awful backache too. I am glad it's normal! It started as soon as I started using pessaries, I believe it's the progestorone that has this effect. I have also had cramps throughout, but they are not as bad as yours sound. They come and go and sometimes feel like my period is about to start. Although I've no experience of this at all, I've been reading a lot of forums and your symptoms sound very promising! I see you are a week after me, so hopefully your backache will calm down too. Mine only happens a few times a day now. Maybe good maybe bad  I find pressing my finger in the spot where it hurts helps a little.

Good luck!


----------



## TALLGIRL

Morning all,

Beanie - thanks for the response - yes I was using pesseries and AF is now here.  I felt much lower last night, once the physical evidence of no baby had arrived, but DH was lovely and I'm brighter this morning.  Hope your scan goes really well tomorrow honey.  

Amethyst - sorry you're having such pain - I didn't have that experience, but I'm sure you'll have some helpful responses from the other ladies on here.  

Trying - good to see you on here.  Fingers crossed for your first IUI. 

TKbear - good luck with IUI no 2.  Can I ask - are you having your treatment on NHS?  If so - have they allowed you to carry on with IUI whilst applying for IVF funding?  I'm just wondering if there are different rules for different PCTs.  Anyway, fingers crossed for you.

Sue - sorry for your BFN, same day as me.  Great that your staying positive.

I'm having a day off my essays, the first for a few months, and I'm determined to enjoy the sun.  Hope you all have a relaxing day

Tallgirl


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi Girls, ready for basting tomorrow, had last dose of gonal f and can't remembeer the name of the other one last night, then had to have ovritrille (trigger) almost straight after as had been running late with the normal injections. Am now worried that the ovritrille will be counter acted as was given so soon... am prob stressing unnecessarily... Just wish I had some signs of something happening, my only symptoms really are sore nipples (sorry tmi). Anyway, wish me luck for tomorrow! Work this afternoon, so no r&r for me!

Sorry to hear the progest is giving you such grief amathyst

xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Tallgirl.

Yes we on NHS funding. We we allowed 4 attempts at(natuaral) IUI and put on the IVF waiting list and now our app has arrived before we finished IUI. It must be different rules for every area as everyone talks about rules and a lot don't apply to us,. It can get very confusing but as long as we get our dream, thats all that matters.

Trace


----------



## bubbles2718

Hey All.
Looks like everyone is busy. My boobs are sore, think it maybe the progesterone though- no other symptoms- just feeling tired, but putting this down to the lovely weather and 6 month puppy!!! Hope you are all getting on ok, testing on June 2nd, so still waiting and hoping. It is in the lap of the gods!! Nurse did explain that if there are more than two embryo's then a termination would be needed, so I have my transfer and just hoping that I catch and whatever the consequences will have to face them if and when they arrive.
Fab people on here and I wish you all the luck in the world.
Will keep you posted and reply when I can. 
Lots of Baby dust and love
Anna xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Can I ask you girls, after you had IUI did you have any time off? I'm a midwife having IUI tomorrow morning and back to work tuesday, is this what everyone else does?


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hi AuntieKerry.

I had basting at 3.30pm in the afternoon. I went home and chilled out that evening on the sofa and took the next day off as holiday and really relaxed.  I found that it made me feel I had then done all I could. 

There is no evidence that taking it easy after DIUI makes a difference, but I just thought it could do no harm and I enjoyed the time.

I also stayed away from baths for a couple of days

Smiling x


----------



## TALLGIRL

Hi Auntie-Kerry - Yes - I went back to work the next day.  I would probably have gone on to work the same day, except my basting happened to fall on my day off, quite conveniently.  I think it's probably best to go with whatever feels right for you.  

TKbear - thanks - yes that sounds similar.  We were allowed four attempts at IUI and were told to carry on with it until the IVF appointment came through (which it did - just before the end of the first IUI).  At the IVF appointment, the consultant said to carry on with IUI for a few more months as the IVF probably wont begin until September, but then he rang to tell me that thery are not able to apply for IVF funding while we are still having IUI.  But it seemed a bit random to me.  I'm sure it is different in every area.  But as IUI isn't likely to work for us, I guess it's ok.  It just feels quite difficult not doing anything extra for a few months.  

TG x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Hope you all having lovely weekend  

Auntie-kerry - Yes it's fine, i had day off on basting day, then back to work next day, my job involves being on feet all day and alot of heavy lifting, but go with what you feel happy with. Good luck for basting tommorrow  

Bubbles - hope this week goes easy for you, good your feeling ok  

Trying - Hello and welcome wishing you all the best for 2ww  

Ameythest - I had alot of pain on 1st IUI, but do phone your clinic if your worried, put your mind at rest hunni  

Tkbearlowey - wishing all the luck for your 2ww


----------



## loopylisa73

Hey ladies, Just want to ask, i am having lots of spotting af not due for another week (mine normally run like clockwork so very unusual) . This is also the first month not on meds since xmas....do you think it could be that

Loops x


----------



## Loopdy

Hi everyone,

I've been on my hols so just got chance to log on.  Unfortunately basting wasn't successful, AF came to visit me in Egypt.  I hadn't paid for her to stay in the room either so wasn't pleased!  Seriously though, me and DH were really gutted, it was around my Birthday too which made it worse, plus the fact the tampons the hotel had were the size of penny flump sweets, nice!

But, saying that, I didn't stay beaten for long, picked ourselves back up and gearing for the next one.

I will read how everyones getting on now, hope that there are lots of BFP......excited for you girls, don't give up.  It's exciting, even for me, if it doens't work, I'm excited for next time.

Love to everyone, now to catch up.....

Loopdy
xxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hi auntie-kerry
Don't think you need to worry unless you are feeling unwell. I had a huge bleeding because I went for acupuncture straight after. But other than the scare of that, I coped with the day fine. It's when you start on the progesterone that things really get interesting!
Good luck and don't be nervous!


----------



## loopylisa73

Loopdy sorry af arrived hun, good that you have a big PMA tho xx 

Good luck with next one   

Loops x


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

It is not good not going on here for 5 days as feel really behind and taking me ages to catch up! Anyway hoping to do personals for everyone but just wanted to say Thank you to everyone first for your support. I really appreciate it and made me feel a bit better   

Sue74 - sorry to see your BFN     Was hoping as we were testing on the same day that if I had the BFN you would have the opposite but guess life is not that fair    Hope you are doing ok   

Loopdy - Sorry to see your BFN too     but good that you are ready to go again   

HopefulHelen - Sorry to see your 1st IUI ended in BFN     I know how disappointing it is but take your time and you will feel positive enough to give it another go   

Tallgirl - Sorry to see your BFN too    but good news that you are moving on with ICSI and sounds as if that will be more successful for you. September will soon be here too   

Couldn't believe we had so many BFN's so this should mean lots of BFP's in the next batch of 2wwers       

Winegum - Hope the basting went well and that you had a relaxing, sunny weekend start to your 2ww. My job is not so exciting! I work for an airline as a Financial Manager so went to Manchester airport for meeting with airport managers. Doesn't happen very often but good to escape the office now and again plus get on well with them so we have a night out too   

AuntieKerry - Hope basting goes well tomorrow. With regards to work, 1st time my basting was on Friday so had the day off then took it easy over the weekend. 2nd time was Wednesday so just had the day off as thought the staying at home didn't work last time!! However what I would say is to make the decision based on how you feel. I just did not want to have any regrets during my 2ww where I thought if I hadn't done that would it have worked?   

tkbearlowey - Sorry to hear that basting didn't go as easily as hoped but maybe that is a good sign    Hope the 2ww does not drive you too crazy but every time I promise myself it won't it does!!

amethyst - Hope you are feeling better today. I didn't have any of the same symptoms the 1st time but had a lot of backache on the 2nd time. Also very bloated both times due to the drugs and have had pains round my ovaries but not as severe as you. I agree with the others that you should contact the clinic if still suffering and hope you feel better    


bubbles - hope the 2ww is not drining you too crazy and you have enjoyed the weekend sunshine   

KGdee - I know it must be difficult to be on your 5th IUI and even after just 2 I am wondering where my body is going wrong. However it is really important to keep    and remember it is not us going wrong, just the science. It will happen and we just have to be patient. Easier said than done    For balancing work with appointments, I just take a half day leave for each one and then my boss doesn't have a problem with it. He doesn't know I am having treatment and as long as the work is complete he is pretty easy going. Not sure what to advise you but if you are using leave I don't see how they can complain even if it is short notice.

Beanie - Good luck for the sc an test tomorrow and sending you all my positive thoughts that it is going to turn out right         My last attempt the clinic had me back 3 times in 4 days as first I was over responding and then under responding and in the end it was all fine so sure it will work out. I just kept reminding myself not to stress as nothing I could do. Not easy I know but hopefully you have been enjoying the sunshine this weekend   

Scaralooloo - Good news about the 2 more IUI's and not long until you start again    Hope you had a good weekend with the children and guess if went one of 2 ways. Either made you want them more, which is only a good thing as means you will carry your positivity through your next IUI, or you wondered why you want children as they drove you mad!! That seems to be my reaction recently when I am surrounded by screaming kids but then reminded of the good bits and know how much more I will treasure them when it does happen but bit less disappointed that taking so long   

Loopylisa - Pleased to hear you are still looking forward and that your dad has offered to help. My dad has said he would remotgage their house if I wanted him too which I would never let him but shows how much they want to help    To be honest if he had the cash I would borrow it and worry about paying it back later as better than regretting not trying later. I know it is only a decision you can make but just make sure you think about it    

Commutergirl - Pleased that you told your parents and feel better about it. We started off not telling many people and now feel I have told too many but luckily none are nosey and only bring it up if we do first. Does make a difference with my parents though as spent weekend with them after my last IUI and was spoilt    Think I am going to do the same as you and take the next few months out while we decide what to do as emotionally the treatment has started to take it's toll and we need a break so know where you are coming from. Hope you enjoy the summer   

Kdb - Hope things are still moving forward for you   

AFM - After the disappointment of testing, going to Manchester was a good idea and was kept really busy on Friday and went out for champagne, burgers and cocktails in the evening which was great. Saturday had a facial, lunch with a friend and saw how the other half live around Manchester where all the footie players live. Very nice area but couldn't keep up with their lifestyles so pleased to head back south to my garden today    Feeling pretty good tonight with just a hint of disappointment as my DH looks so sad    Know he is busy at work so mostly to do with that but wish I could have made him feel better. Never mind onwards and upwards. Appointment with consultant on 3rd June and holiday on 12th so by the time we come back we will have made a decision and then a couple of months off before we start again.

Wishing everyone a good week and sorry if I missed anyone x x


----------



## loopylisa73

Hey  Fred sorry hunnie...... dont worry our time will come! Focus on the holiday and some quality you time x

Loops xx


----------



## Winegum

Hello lovely ladies 

I hope everyone has managed to enjoy some sunshine this weekend    
We've had another avalanche of BFNs    Who is next in line for an IUI BFP? Surely we have to be celebrating one soon. 

*amethyst_uk* - hello cycle buddy - how are you doing? I'll second what the other girls have said about testing - my clinic also says 2w and 2 days (making it more like a 2 and a half ww).  It's to make sure the HSG has gone, but also I think to give AF plenty of time to come, so that AF is the sign it has failed rather than a neg HPT - well, that's my theory anyway as I just hate those pee sticks and will do anything I can to avoid them, having always brought bitter disappointment in the past. 

*TALLGIRL* - I'm sorry for your BFN but I'm glad your appointment went well, in a way. At least you have an answer and a clear direction now - though I am amazed they didn't do an advanced screening of your dh's swimmers before IUI. Anyway, ISCI has a high success rate and is absolutely the right thing for male factor. It's encouraging that in every other respect the sperm are OK. I know a couple who had unexplained infertility and on their first IVF got 8 eggs but none fertilised. (Can you imagine that, I don't expect many people expect to get none) They went on to have ICSI and have now got 2 children from 5 cycles. I am also looking at September/October for our first IVF. Are you a pt student? 

*Fred 73* - I'm so sorry for your BFN. Glad you had a nice time at the weekend though, and your job does sound quite exciting, to me anyway! BTW I'm glad you've become a regular on here. So many newbies don't stick around.  We are also going on our hols on 12th June! I must say, I'm getting really excited now and it's taking my mind right off the 2ww. 

*Bubbles2718* - Welcome to the thread - posting on here is a good thing you can do to keep yourself occupied during the dreaded 2ww. 

*Loops* - excellent advice to Fred73 on getting over a BFN, think I'll do a bit of that myself! What a lovely Daddy you've got. I'm sure lots of people on here have benefited from the generosity of family members. I hope you are able to sort an arrangement out which suits you all - the last thing you want is having it always at the back of your mind that you owe money, on the other hand, if it is being offered as a gift, it is still a very big gesture to accept, which again, you have to find a way of living with. I'm only saying this because my parents have told me "there is money available", and as I am getting closer to needing to pay for treatment, I have started to mull it all over&#8230;. 

*Daisy10* - Hello, how are you doing?

*KGDee* - Welcome to the thread. What took you so long to find us?!  You're on your 5th IUI and work with loads of blokes? No wonder you feel in need of a bit of support. You have come to the right place as you will find bucket loads of it on here. Don't be hard on yourself though, it's not you who can't give your hubby a little one, it's that you haven't yet found the way to have a little one together. I hope your boss is able to be a bit more understanding about things in the future - he handled that really badly. 

*Commutergirl *- Hi sweetie. I hope you had a nice walk with DH at the weekend and got your flowers planted. We moved house last year and have a garden for the first time ever, so I too did some gardening yesterday and really enjoyed being outside for the first time in about 3 years. At first I was terrified of it as it was such a mess, but slowly it is taking shape and I actually enjoy it, although I'm a bit of a patio gardener at the moment. It makes me feel very middle aged though, I even watched a bit of gardeners world the other night  

*Scaralooloo* - Hello lovely. Hope you had a nice day with friends at the weekend. Well done for being strong and saying yes to going. At least you had Sunday to yourselves, hope you had a nice relaxing day together? 

*HopefulHelen* - Welcome to the thread - in my experience the first BFN is the worst. Can you do your IUIs back to back or do you have to have a break? I hope you will find the support you need on here - it certainly helps to while away the long waiting times.  
*Beanie* - hope your scan and blood test went well. You're edging closer and closer all the time 

*Sue74* - Sorry for your BFN. Good luck for round two - are you going straight away?

*TK* - hi cycle buddy, glad basting went OK in the end. Fingers and toes crossed.


*Tryingx3* - Hello and welcome to the thread - I guess you will be testing quite soon - wishing you lots of luck. 

*Auntie-Kerry* - hope basting went well. So, you're a midwife - lovely job, I would love to go back to uni and do midwifery&#8230;. We are self employed and on basting day I was up at 5am so that we could get everything done before dh had to drive to the clinic to do his sample. I worked the morning then drove to the clinic, got basted, went back to work, covered while my staff had lunch, then had a late lunch myself and a quick sit down and worked until about 6pm, and I felt fine! What I'm saying is what the other girls have said really - it's all down to your personal circumstances and how you feel, and when your basting falls.

*Loopdy* - sorry for your BFN&#8230;.on holiday.  Glad you have picked yourselves up quickly though. Good luck for IUI number 2. 

Hello to *xmasbaby Kdb Dixie* and lurkers and anyone I've missed 

AFM, basting day was busy but went well, with another great sample. I've spotted my first ever symptom! I've got tender ( . )( . ), and they have a lot more va va voom than usual  I am having a lovely relaxing weekend - yesterday was spent in the garden and had my parents over for a lazy afternoon reading the papers followed by dinner. I am awaiting dh's return for the dentist when we will have a late brunch followed by more lazing around with papers in the garden  I feel even more detatched than I have before on this, my last IUI 2ww, but I have a holiday to look forward to plus big family event next weekend, my nephews christening, and I'm godmother for the second time in 6 months, so lots to keep me distracted, and it's really working. I've treated myself to a new outfit so I will be looking my best and being the only one of our generation with no kids, and being the oldest, we plan to play the role of glamorous and sophisticated couple who have a thoroughly satisfying childfree, time rich, cash rich, sex rich, spontaneous and generally enviable lifestyle.....  We've made our IVF planning appointment..it's on our 13th wedding anniversary  Looking at going with an August AF for sept/oct IVF, though, as I have to keep reminding myself, it's not quite over yet  
Big love to you all
Winegum xxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi girls! 
Fred you're amazing, doing all those personals, very impressive! It sounds that despite the rubbish news you had you made the most of manchester and let your hair down. Your holiday plan sounds like a great idea also, then back into the saddle! Where are you going on hols?

We had IUI this morning, seemed to go ok, had a few cramps on my right side before so am wondering if ovulation waas occurring as this is where my juicy follies were. The actual IUI itself was fine, a bit uncomfortable but all was done in about 15mins. Our sample when washed was 25 mil which I think is ok, though I know it could have been and would have been nicer if it was a bit better. So now onto the 2ww, our clinic has sasid to test 2 weeks from today, I might start testing in a week to test the trigger out and hopefully see my BFP come in! Undecided yet tho. For now I am gonna confront the pessaires and head out to the garden to chillax for a while, then back to work tomorrow. Thanks for all your good luck wishes and support and advice xx


----------



## locket83

Hey ladies, 

keep popping in to have a look hoping to see some BFP's, sorry to see all the BFN's this last week but this can only mean you're due for some BFP's!

Good luck to all of you on this round of treatment, try to relax as much as you can and believe that it will happen. 

I'm going to be keeping my eye out for those positive results! 

  &   

Locket xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Aaaarrrrgghhhhhhhhh I have just written a really long post and just bloody deleted it!!!!!!!! Will try and get back on tomorrow as I am too annoyed at myself to write another one!

Sarah
x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Had scan and sadly nothing showing just loads multiple small, but E2 levels had increased a little, been decicded that if nothing happening in the follie dept by wednesday then we will call it a day. Feeling little sad but nurse did say if that happens we will wait for AF to arrive and try again. So at least its not game over for us just yet. Go to inject 150iu today then 75iu tommorrow, so here's hoping for somthing to happen in the next  2 days     

Will be back to to personnals, but want to wish all of you on 2ww lots positive vibes      

Jill xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Beanie..... it aint over till the BFN lady sings....and i aint heard her dulcid tones yet!!!  Take it easy have your injections and try not to stress hunnie it may be all ok in 2 daysxxxx           

Loops xx


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hiya girls, loads to catch up with on here, so I will over the week. Had a fantastic holiday with my mum, just wat I needed after the disappointment of my final IUI. Glad to be back tho as really missed DH! Ttc naturally until IVF so prob be for the rest of the year. Must admit it feels great to be  for fun with no one saying "you can't have it these daysand u must have it this day!" lol Thinkin of tryin progesterone cream whilst I'm ttc naturally as found evidence that links some of my problems and also a short cycle and my natural cycle has been bout 23/4 days since I came off the pill 8 years ago! Anyone any expeience of this? 

Kdb - interseting wat u were saying bout steroids for people with pcos, I'd defo like to hear more on that. 

Hope ur all well xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi ladies....

xmasbaby glad you had a good chill time...something we all need i think...

i have decided to take my dad up on his offer and go ahead with IVF or ICSI.... not sure which they will want to do but even tho we have to pay 6k we will prolly still have to wait 6-12 months, just gotta hope that it isnt too late then i guess .

xx


----------



## kdb

Beanie sweetpea, I'm sorry       It is soooooooooooo frustrating when we don't respond as we are 'supposed' to!  xoxo

Winegum - am loving the sound of your glamourpuss plans!!  Fab about the (.Y.) as this means you've got good progesterone levels     Sending you all the luck in the worrrrrrrrrrld!     

Xmasbaby - I've not used progesterone cream myself but the acupuncturist I saw whilst in NZ told me about a patient of hers who'd been TTC for years, failed IVF, etc then used some prog cream on her wrist for one cycle and at 42 got a BFP.  As for the steroids - I will be taking them during stims so we should know after EC (early July touch wood) what my egg quality is like - ie, if it's great then who knows, maybe the steroids did help...   

Hugs and babydust to everyone else xoxo kd


----------



## Beanie3

Hi Ladies

Xmasbaby - great that you been able to relax. agree with loopy about having some timeout   

Loopy - Thank you, feeling little calmer about it all, So happy you been able to take your dad's help sweetie, so hoping you wont have to wait to long hunni


----------



## loopylisa73

Beanie , i woke up this morning and just thought it will be nice just for a little while not to think or stress about TTC for me and DH, but i do have    for you ....... take it easy hunnie pupkin power for ya xxx

  *GROW FOLLIES*  xxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

So who is next for the OTD? Someone has to get a positive to give us all something to smile about. We should have a calendar going. I am desperately trying to to test early (having prepared myself for a BFN), so looking here really helps. And reading about a BFP makes it all worthwhile!

Calming thoughts to everyone -- or we shall worry allour lives


----------



## Beanie3

Good morning Ladies

Trying - please dont test early, try and hold out to otd, its so hard i know, especially when you feel it's going to be BFN, sending you lots    

Loopy - Thank you for the Follie vibes hunni, been having a warm hot water bottle stuck to my belly since i got home from hospital, DH been talking to them willing them to grow lol....We got everything crossed for something tommorrow..But have decided that if we have to abandon we are going to take a break if we can before we start again.

Winegum - Gosh you have got busy time, really hoping you wont need tha appointment wishing all the luck for this one    

Sarah - hope you had lovely weekend hunni   

Kdb - I'm holding onto all the hope i have that we get some good news tommorrow, wishing you all the best for your tx   ..been having little read of your diary

Locket - hello sweetie, how are you 

Hello everyone else i have missed


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Right I'm going to try and catch up from the last 4 days without deleting what I write 

*Beanie_1* - How frustrating for you honey! You never know maybe by tomorrow some  will have taken place and there'll be something to work with. But as you said it's not the end and even if it doesn't happen this month it WILL happen. Hope you're ok? 

*Trying* - Right young lady do we need to get the  out to you?!?!? No testing before OTD  You'll only drive yourself mad and it's not worth the extra stress. Hold on for a bit longer and who knows maybe you'll get a wonderful surprise. It is hard we all know what it's like. 

*Kdb* - Hope you're well? Are the steriods specifically for women with PCOS? I'm intrigued! 

*Loopylisa* - Oh that is brilliant news  I bet your dad is thrilled as well as it'll mean a lot to him that he can help you. Are you sure you will still have to wait such a long time? 

*Xmasbaby* - Hiya honey, nice to hear from you and so glad that you had a lovely holiday with your mum. You must be feeling nice and relaxed now. It must be nice that you're feeling less pressure and can now enjoy special time  with DH and hey who knows maybe you won't need that IVF appointment, fingers and toes crossed 

*Locket* - Nice to hear from you, how are you? 

*Auntie-Kerry* - Glad basting went well and don't be disappointed by the  as that's a good sample and DH should feel very proud  And it seems you're another that we're going to have to send the  round to...NO TESTING before OTD young lady  You're just going to drive yourself  Keep yourself busy with nice things and the next 2WW will just fly by. Stay strong 

*Winegum* - Hello honey, glad you managed to put your feet up this weekend and enjoyed soaking up some rays  Oooh the sore (.)(.) sound promising...how exciting. You sound very positive and upbeat which is great keep it girly. And enjoy looking glamorous, sophisticated, with an enviable lifestyle this weekend at your christening. They'll be clambouring over church pews to sit next to you and DH this weekend  Look after yourself honey 

*Fred73* - Hiya honey, I'm so glad you were able to let your hair down at the weekend and spoil yourself. You deserve it  You've got a wonderful holiday to look forward to just concentrate on that and who knows maybe with some time out from tx and being away with DH maybe the IVF appointment won't be necessary. Wknd was great, I really enjoyed all my time with the various kiddies. I got lots of kisses and cuddles which made me feel all gooey inside 

*Loopdy* - Oh I'm so sorry that nasty witch caught up with you on your hols, hope you're ok?  Your story about the flump like tampons made me smile though...the things we have to go through! It's a surprise we're not all clinically insane! You take care of yourself 

Sorry I know I haven't caught up with everyone yet, but I must get on with some work! Thinking of you all, especially those on the 2WW. We're definately due some BFPs on here!

*AFM* - All's well with me, been loving this weather. My weekend was great and really enjoyed my time with my friends and all their kids of various ages. One of my friends has an 8month old baby and I really enjoyed cuddling her and she seemed to really take to me and was all smiles and gurgles. DH took a picture of us together and it made me all gooey inside as I thought it really suited me holding a baby and I looked so happy  I so hope that we all get to experience this soon, we bloody deserve it!

Love to you all ladies,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies!

*Sarah* - I know what you mean about not wanting to go to places where everybody else has kids! When I go to Italy this is practically impossible to avoid unless I visit my grandmother, because all our friends but one couple have kids. I guess it very much depends on the people; with some I am fine, but some are horribly patronising: "oh, yes, you don't know what the true problems in life are, do you?". These can get the worst out of me.   
I could have written what *Fred73* says about wondering why it is that you want kids after all, when you go to places full of (bad behaved) children! Hope your lunch wasn't so bad anyway!

*KGDee* - sorry you work with such unsympathetic people. Hope you put your boss to his place.

*HopefulHelen* - welcome, and sorry to hear about your BFN. You always think this has to be the right time, and it is so bad when it isn't.  

*Tryingtryingtrying* - welcome! hang on and resist the temptation of testing early!

*Tkbearlowey* - look after yourself and fingers crossed!   

Tallgirl - sorry about your BFN. I think I waited for AF up to 4 days after OTD (which was already ). Hope you manage to sort out the IVF/IUI "clash" - guess depends on your PCT.

*AuntieKerry* - I wouldn't be of much help so late, but hope your pain went away; did you talk to your clinic today?

*Winegum* - So glad that basting went well. I am sending you all my positive vibes in the hope that, after all, you won't need that IVF appointment and will have something much better to mark your wedding anniversary with!    
I laughed when I read what you wrote about looking beautiful and fulfilled amidst sleepless couples with children! I often think I should do the same. We often say that we should make the most of our life as a childless couple! Travel more, be decadent, be transgressive...  
We also bought our flat last year, and our garden is shared with the downstairs flat and is mostly gravel, so I am only doing container gardening but love it - yes, it does feel a bit middle-aged! So much for being decadent and transgressive  ...

*Beanie* - I keep my finger crossed for those follies to wake up     . Keep us posted.

*Loopy* - Hi dear.  I can start spotting even a week before AF is due. If unsure, maybe give your GP a ring.

*Fred73* - great that you treated yourself! Re telling people, so far we have told very few of them. I guess that rather than being too mysterious as to why on some days we are not touching any drinks, etc we'll start telling some people, but just decide as we go by

*Xmasbaby* - hi, how are you doing? I agree that one of the good points about being in a tx break is  without thinking when you should or shouldn't!

Phew - hope I am not forgetting anyone! Have a lovely week everybody!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## rungirl

Hi All,

Trying - when is your otd??  I agree with beanie about testing too early, i know its soo tempting!!!

Kdb - how are you?  Do you know when you will be starting ivf?

Loopylisa - my mother in law has funded this round of iui, we are all max-ed out our credit cards after 3 attempts!

xmasbaby - nice to hear you sounding positive about ttc naturally, i agree the progesterone cream may help, especially if you have short leutal cycle, and also read about cyclogest pesseries.

Beanie - fingers crossed for tose follies to grow, grow, grow !!!!!!!!

Locket - congrats on the bfp!!!! wahey xxxx

Hi to everyone i've missed, just  13 days until we start 4th iui.....

Big hugs,
xxxxxxxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

I should have checked here before, oh wise ones! I could resist no longer and did the deed this morning. 12DPIUI. Of course, it was negative. I dreamt about doing it all night and woke up with the decision made to put me out of my misery. OTD is this coming Sunday, but I always read the last page of a book before I get to it 

However, I do not feel that bad as, despite all the symptoms - imagined and otherwise - I expected it to be -ve. I feel relieved to have been right. I had a wave of anger around 10 am, but feel perfectly calm now. It's just the beginning, and there's plenty more frustration to come.

I also want to say thank you all sooo much for your advice and kind words. I understand now that these forums really do make you feel better. I have lots to learn about patience and will take inspiration from you all in the future. 

Here is a question. I feel like I have to keep going with the pessaries until the end of 14 days (for the 0.0001 chance:-(  So how long does it take for a period to start afterwards? I am normally very regular... And I am experiencing period-like pains already.

Big love to everyone!


----------



## Beanie3

Trying - My af would usually arrive a couple days after stoping the pesseries...But def think you should keep using them until OTD and test again..Am keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Thank you, Charter VIP. That's good to know. I am just so rubbish at the waiting game. I'll keep using them until then. Aren't they dreadful!


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

I meant to say, Beanie! Sorry! This is the first forum I've ever used. Need to get with the programme!


----------



## Beanie3

Lol no worries   , oh yes those pesseries are dreadfull   , i'm still finding my feet as this 1st forum i have used.


----------



## locket83

Evening everyone,

Trying- 12 DPI is quite early to test - I would test again in 2 days time, fingers crossed for you    I had to use cyclogest, not the most pleasant of things and all being well I have to continue them for another 6 weeks!

Loopdy- sorry to hear about your BFN, stay postive it will happen x

winegum- how are you doing hun - when is your testing day? lots of    

Loopy -fab news on your dad helping, hopefully this is the start of good things to come for you   

Fred- glad you had a nice time in Manchester, hope you're staying positive it will happen.  do you start another round of iui soon?

xmas baby - good luck with ttc naturally, my cycles were all over the place after coming off the pill two years ago, only has one 28 day cycle the average was 43 days! this suggested my progesterone levels were low - I don't know if having a shorter cycle suggests this too? 

Beanie - how are you doing hun? have they booked you in for another scan to see how you're responding? x


rungirl- not long til you're next IUI! good luck!   

Hi to everyone else I've missed sorry for all those BFN's lately and lots of positive vibes for all of you on the 2ww!   

AFM- 5 weeks and 1 day now, got 7 week scan on 8th jun just hope we get to it and all is ok, trying to relax as much as I can and trying not to worry. 

Better go- off to agility with my dog   

locket xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Locket
First IUI success! You have lifted my spirits. Take it very easy and I love the picture of your puppy!


----------



## sparkles29

Hi everyone, I'm totally new to this. 
Had 1st iui tx 7 days ago, sore boobs, little pain in lower abdo area... it's been one full week.. and am beginning to wonder how i'll cope with the second week? 

Also, when is implantation most likely to occur? Is it too late for the pineapple and lots of water consumption 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks, xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello and welcome Sparkles

Not sure on the pineapple juice but def need drink plenty of water, i find the 2nd week is always the hardest, one the other ladies may be able to tell you about pineapple info..wishing you all the best xx


----------



## vicx44

Hi there.
Im new too!
Jst waiting to get started on iui.
Does anyone know how long from first appointment to actually having iui is likely to be? I need to get the potential wait straight in my head.
I have no medical reasons, just a lack of sperm, so won't need fertility drugs etc.
Thanks, and I look forward to chatting to you all.

Vic
xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hi Vicx44

It can very depending where your clinic is, as they may want to carry out certain blood tests before they go head with tx, with myself it was couple months until we could start due to having certain test carried out. 

Wish you all the best xx


----------



## sparkles29

Hi beanie_1, thanks for the advice. Is it too late to be drinking loads of water, coz i'm a week into my 2ww? I'm going to carry on regardless - bladder's not taking too kindly to this!! lol! 

Hi vicx44, i had my first appointment at clinic on day 2 of my cycle (my dh and i had blood tests done prior to that), thereafter they monitored/scanned me on day 5 and 7 and 9 - i think?! They checked size of follicles and how it's all looking. I then had to inject with menopur a few times during this period and took ovitrelle when they thought i was ready and had a positive on ovulation test. They called me and dh in the following day and was insem'd and that was it! I did go in the following day for a scan to check that the follicles 'had gone' (i think this means the follies containing eggs had been released, hence ovulating. Now in my 2nd week of waiting and it's all i can think about. I'm praying everyday that this works, but don't want to get too excited... hope this helps. xx


----------



## Beanie3

Sparkles

Definatly not to late to be drinking water, the water will help flush the hcg out of your system..


----------



## nikkican

Hi sparkles29.

Im new to this also. I had my first IUI last month. Im due to start my second tomorrow. 

There is lots of advice on this site about Pinapple Juice. A glass of freshly squeezed pinapple juice each day is good for thickening the lining of your womb which helps with implantation. This is because it contains selenium. Brazill nuts are also good aswell.

Hope this helps xx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Not sure I will have another chance to log on again after tonight until Friday and worried I will miss lots again so hoping to get caught up on personals tonight   

beanie - good luck for tomorrow      Bit late with this advice but I usually just try and eat loads of protein when trying to get my follies to grow but nurse advised talking to them too so you have been doing the right thing anyway    Always helps me to have a back up plan so at least you have already decided to take a break and hopefully you won't need it     I am looking forward to a break to be myself again   

trying - can't believe you tested early    and as the others said it was probalby too early. Only thing that stopped me doing it was enjoying the thought of it having worked for a few more days    For me my AF started 2 days after I stopped the pessaries but don't stop taking them until after OTD even though they are not nice!! 

winegum - Happy to hear you are feeling relaxed after your basting and hoping it is still continuing. I am sure it will with the glamorous christening to look forward to and your hols    Where are you going to? Just wondered if I was going to see you at the airport Thanks also for saying you are glad I am a regular. I don't really want to go anywhere else as you have all been so supportive and not sure what I would do without you    

scaralooloo - pleased you enjoyed your weekend  and you sound really positive which is great for your next step. Looking forward to all our pics with our little ones as they will happen    

commutergirl -  Sounds as if you are enjoying your gardening. If you need any tips just ask and I will find out from DH    He makes the garden looks nice and supplies veg during the summer and I cook or prepare it. Good division of duties I believe especially as I don't get wet or muddy   

auntiekerry - don't be doing any early testing    as not worth it and the longer you cane remain PUPO the better. Hopefully it will last for a whole 9 months    Where are you off to on your hols?

xmasbaby - pleased you enjoyed your hols and now your DH    I am also looking forward to a break before more treatment so I can be me again and you never know what may happen   

loopy - great news that you have decided to accept your dads help. I am sure he feels really good about it so means you both benefit    I am sure the wait will go quicker than you think but I don't understand why you are worried it may be too late?

kdb, rungirl, locket and anyone else I missed- hope you are all having a good week   

AFM - Only another week until our consultant appointment when we find out what to do next. Still up and down at the moment after the BFN depending on what else happens during the day    Was on a course today and some of the people not friendly so felt a bit down plus DH having lots of problems at work and we are both frustrated. Back to the course tomorrow but out with my best friend in the evening and a leaving party Thursday night then it will be Friday and my birthday weekend so all good   

Sweet dreams all x


----------



## sparkles29

Thanks beanie_1 - i'm on the case with the water.

Hi nikkican, any idea when implantation is likely to occur post iui? I will be picking up some pineapples tomorrow!! ;-)


----------



## nikkican

Sparkles29

Sorry to confuse you, I should have explained more clearly. Its freshly squeezed pineapple juice (not from concentrate) that is good. Apparently it is advised not to have fresh pinapples themselves. It causes uterine contractions or something like that. It's only what I have read on this site though. During my first cycle of iui I was looking for any advice on here and googling everything. Drove myself mad actually! Surprised myself as Im normally laid back!

As for implantation, from what ive read/googled it can occur anythime from 6-12 days after ovulation. 

Hope your 2ww isn't as stressfull as mine was. But im hoping second time around it will be easier as I won't be analysing every pain or symptom I have. 

Wishing you all the best xx


----------



## Beanie3

Fred - thank you and i have been willing the follies on to grow    , hot water bottle and protien just hope it has worked    , have a lovely week xx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hello Ladies

So much has happened, and I only dropped off the radar for a few days! I will try to catch up the best I can and apologise in advance for anyone I miss!

*Sparkles 29 - *Welcome!  I see you are a fellow 2wwer. I hope that you are keeping busy and not symptom spotting too much! Is this your first IUI too?*   *

*Nikkican - *Welcome to you too!  Good luck with your stimming! I hope the hormones treat you well!  

*Vicx44* - And another  It took me about 10 weeks from hospital appointment to IUI. DH and I had done all the bloods and SA by the first appointment, so only had to wait for the HSG. Fingers crossed you don't have to wait too long.  

*Locket83* - I'm glad you are feeling well and I hope your scan goes well. fingers crossed I'll be joining you very soon!  

*Trying x3 *- I can empathise with you testing early - my DH has confiscated my hpt until test day! Who knows what he's done with it!!  I'm glad you don't feel too bad about it, and will be looking forward to seeing your "real" result on test day! Fingers crossed for you hun.    

*Rungirl* - your 13 days will fly by!

*Beanie_1* - I hope that your follies are doing as they are supposed to and good luck with today's scan.   

*Loopdy* - Sorry hun   
*Fred73* - Good luck with your appt on the 3rd, and have a great holiday! 

*Winegum* - I hope your 2ww is going well. It sounds like you've had loads to distract you which is good!  I hope the christening etc went well and you and your DH looked fab dinky's. When's OTD for you?

*Xmasbaby81* - enjoy ttc naturally! It must be great not to have to have bms "on request"!   Good luck!  

*Tkbearlowly* - Hi hun. I hope you have recovered from your basting and that your 2ww is going well. I hope your IVF appointment goes well tomorrow. 

*Bubbles2718* - Not long til OTD! Good luck hunnie.  

*KDG, Tallgirl, Commutergirl, loopylisa74, auntie-kerrie, scaralooloo* - I hope that you are all well and full of PMA! 

*AFM* - thank you to those of you who offered advice over the weekend. I found the following 3 days after basting (which went like clockwork) to be the most painful days of my life so far! I am right as rain now, so can only assume that it was my body fighting back (who would blame it after what we put it through). Unfortunately we had my MIL to stay so it completely ruined the weekend as I was bed-bound Friday and couldn't stand upright Saturday! Typical!  Not to worry - onwards and upwards. I'm 6dpiui now and apart from some slight abdo pain I am symptomless.....probably too early I guess (I hope). Anyway, only 11 days til OTD!  Time will fly by I'm sure! lol!

TTFN  to all!


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies, 

*Beanie* - any news? everything crossed for you!    

*Sarah* - apparently our posts crossed yesterday. Great that you had such a lovely time. Hopefully you'll have some photos of yourself with your own baby very soon.   

*Rungirl* - Good luck with your countdown. Keep positive!

*Tryingtryingtrying* - sorry about yout BFN, but wait another couple of days before giving up hopes!
Re pessaries, my periods started, I believe, two-three days after I finished with them. But at least on one occasion it must have started earlier as I found some pessaries in my bathroom cabinet...

*Sparkles29* - Welcome! I guess it is never too late for water and pineapple juice; certainly they won't do any harm! Implantation, as other people say, is likely to occur 6-12 days after fertilisation. Good luck!   

*Vickx44* - welcome! As Beanie says, it depends on the clinic, and on the timing between your appointment and your period, when you can start with iui after the first consultation. Even if you are OK, it may well be that they decide to put you on Clomid just to have a better control on the timing.

*Nikkican* - welcome! good luck with your next IUI!

*Fred73* - thanks for the offer of gardening advice, but actually I am at a very basic stage, such as "how do you plant a bulb?"  . We have pretty much the opposite situation as you, as I do the "gardening" (the quotation marks are really needed) and DH does the cooking - but everything edible we planted so far are herbs!  
Hope the rest of this week goes better than it started - enjoy your party/evening out and have a great birthday!  (when is it?)  

*Amethyst* - sorry it was so bad. Hope the rest of your 2ww (I love the confiscated HPT!) goes by quickly and smoothly. 

A lovely day to everybody! looking forward to the long weekend ahead? 

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Hey Ladies,

Hi to  Sparkles, Nikkican and Vicx welcome to the place of sanity!!! hehe

This site was amazing for me as it probably will be for all of you

Hope all you ladies are well? Will probably do personals later if thats alright

Just wanted to say............Beanie, good luck hunnie thinkin of you xx  

Loopy xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

What's happened to the heatwave  Monday I was in a summer dress with flip flops and today I've got trousers, jacket and shoes on...WHAT IS GOING ON?!?!? Is that our summer been and gone  

*Rungirl* - Hey honey, we might be cycle buddies this time round. It's about 12-14 days before I start my 5th IUI. How you feeling about it all? I really want them to push the boat out with me this time round and take some risks with the meds and put me on a much higher dose. We go through the 2WW together hopefully. 

*Trying* - Naughty lady for testing early  It's too early for an accurate result, keep up with the pessaries and test again in another couple of days. My clinic told me to continue with the pessaries until my AF arrived. Stay strong honey  it's not over yet 

*Locket* - Great to hear that you're doing ok, you must be so excited about the scan not long to go. Let us know how you get on. 

*Sparkles29 -  * and welcome  Best of luck with your IUI hope your first time lucky. Just try and stay healthy lots of water, fruit, veg and protein and sleep. Best of luck 

*Vicx44 -  * and welcome to you too. Like the other girls have said the time you have to wait depends on your clinic and what investigations/tests they have to do first. I had to wait nearly 2 years but that's becuase I had to have loads of tests and an operation! Hopefully you'll be able to get going pretty soonish, good luck 

*Nikkican -  * Another new lady  All the best for your 2nd IUI, stay  and strong. I wish you all the best. 

*Fred73* - Hiya honey, it's completely natural to feel up and down after a BFN. You have to allow yourself some time to grieve and don't feel guilty about it. It's a lot to go through so be kind to yourself and give yourself some time off. Hopefully by next week when you have your appointment you'll feel ready to look at the future and what happens next. I second what Winegum says, stay with us as it's nice to have regulars on here. I've been on here since November and have seen so many ladies come and go. Stay strong honey and remember we're here for you  Have a wonderful birthday weekend, hope you've got some nice things planned...like drinking nicely chilled champagne?!?!? 

*Amethyst-UK* - Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better  Hopefully the week or so will fly by for you. I hope you get the news you deserve this time round. Stay strong honey 

*Commutergirl* - Hi honey, yes we must have posted at the same time yesterday  I hope that one day soon we can meet up with our new babies wouldn't that be nice  What you got planned for the long weekend, anything nice? 

*Loopylisa* - Hello you  how you doing? 

*Beanie* - Thinking of you today. Whatever happens, try and stay strong it's not over yet. Let us know how you get on honey 

*Winegum* - How you doing m'dear? Feeling good I hope? 

AFM - All's well with me nothing exciting to report, just counting the days to my next IUI. To be honest I'm enjoying some time off, treating myself to the odd coffee and glass of wine which is a real treat these days...jeez when did our lives get like this  Off to a lunchtime showcase today to see Amy Winehouse's dad Mitch perform  that should put a smile on my face...to be honest only going as I've been promised a free lunch...what am I like!!!!

Toodlepips lovely ladies,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## bubbles2718

Good luck to you all at whatever stage you are. A week today I will know if there is a peanut or two or three or four in there!!! This 2ww is a nightmare, although know I can turn to people who are going through it. I have not had many symptoms, sore boobs have passed- having some twinges in belly and feeling a little nauseous, but exhausted and need to sleep. Had my day 21 blood test for progesterone. Does anybody know if the Fertility nurse or Gynaecologist can detect anything from these blood tests. 
Not to worried or stressed- been through one iui and one IVF- can have another IVF if this fails. 
Keeping most things crossed for people and best of luck.
Thinking of you all. Anna xx


----------



## honky

Hi all,

Sorry have had limited time to check on here due to work etc.  
Feeling sad today as AF arrived at lunchtime, so my 2ww is over   
Scan tomorrow and treatment can start all over again, it makes you feel so weird doesn't it  To top it all off I have an horrendous cold, at least I guess I know I can safely take something now, and pray the second IUI with DI works. 

Good luck to all of you out there. 

Honky xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Honky so sorry AF arrived    

Loopylisa x


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi Girls, 

Honky    is it def AF, is it possible its spotting? I'm really sorry, I hope that tomorrow brings you good news x

Bubbles when is OTD for you?

Scaraloo, I know what you mean about the heatwave, all of a sudden we're back to normal temps, and they're even talking about frost on the weather reports, I hope that wasn't our summer, the whole 3 days!  Enjoy your wine whilst waiting out the next couple of weeks, really hoping this will next treatment will be successful for you

Trying- have you tested again? I agree with the girls it was early to test, but I also know what I'm like and think its soooooooooooo unlikely I'll make it to OTD without testing at all!

Beanie, I hope your scan was successful today and that you can carry on, it must be so frustrating to cancel.    for your follies to have grown 

Amathyst, good to hear your pains have settled, it sounds like your timing was great, just 11 days to wait, sooooo exciting!

Fred, I'm glad you have the cons appt to look forward to and hopefully a plan can be made to help you achieve your dream, in the mean time its understandable that you're going to have good/bad days, I think those of us going through infertility grieve what could have been with every new cycle, but we will get there, all be it unconventionally, we will be mummies!

Hello to Sparkles, vix and nikkican, I'm new to this board myself, but everyone is so welcoming, and its great to be able to discuss on a forum with people who understand what you are going through. 

Hi to commutergirl, loopy winegum and rungirl, hope you are all well.
As for me, not much to tell, loving the pessaries! My clinic has us on them til 12 weeks preg, nice! Too early for symptom spotting, gotta give them a chance I guess, tomorrow my embies (cos thats what they are now!) will be having a chat about hatching and implanting, how exciting!

x


----------



## dolfin

I  had my progesterone test on day 7 after IUI and it is 0.52 .what happened?I had  a pregnyl shot.is it possible it didnt work?


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Just quick post sadly, but wishing all the 2ww every positive vibe i have    

    

Little pumkin power for us all   

Thank you for all you positive vibes, reckon they done the job   , Will be back to do some personals

*AFM - *E2 levels have gone from 134 to 482 which is brilliant, lining from 6mm to 9mm and gone from having no follies to 1x17mm, 1x12mm and 1x10..so its all go for IUI on Friday, have to do final injection 75iu menopur then final sniff at 8pm then trigger shot at 10pm..Nurse's not sure whats going on lol..Just cant belive how much its changed in just 2 days


----------



## muminthemaking

wooohooooo beanie, way to go!!!!!


----------



## honky

Auntie Kerry, yes it's definately AF unfortunately  . Spotting yesterday, which I thought was going to result in AF whereas DH was more optimistic. For once clinic are good and got me in right away tomorrow so better chance for the next go  . Have to keep positive  

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## Beanie3

Honky - so sorry hunni    Great that clinic getting you in and going again 

Auntie-kerry - Still in shock that we can go ahead, we all really thought it was over.


----------



## loopylisa73

*Beanie*....thats amazing news!!! I told you the BFN lady hadnt sung................... infact shes lost her voice i have it on good authority!!    

Love Loops xx


----------



## kdb

Great news Beanie!!!!!    

Dolfin - what are the units of measurement for your progesterone?  Usually it's nmol/L but yours may be different.


----------



## Scaralooloo

Beanie - Way to go girl    woo hoo    Isn't it so weird the way our bodies sometime work! I'm so pleased for you that everything is going ahead...great follies by the way    Yee haa..for you   

Auntie-Kerry - Positive thinking that's the way forward honey, keep it up    

Honky - I'm really sorry honey    Great news that you're going to get started straight away again. Fingers crossed that this one does the job   

Sarah
xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Does anyone think putting paracetamol in the fridge is an early pregnancy sign? Or am I losing it completely?


----------



## rungirl

Beanie - great news, full steam ahead for you!!!  Hooray!!! 

Honky - so sorry, sending you big hugs. xx


----------



## dolfin

kdb thats the unit.does anyone know?


----------



## Beanie3

Thank you    girls xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello all
I do feel like a naughty child for having tested early. I don' t know what happened there.  I will be wiser next time. How can you all have such willpower

Beanie, I am keeping everything crossed for you! 

Auntie Kerry, I have not tested yet. Going to wait till 15dpiui. It's day 13 today. But I have persistent period pains, so it sort of feels like it's desperate to get out. I had a wonderful moment with DP, who saw the used stick and decided to whisper the question to me.

Honky, I am so sorry. I hope you are taking care of yourself.   I think the best thing is to keep going. You don't try, you don't win. And we will win!

Sparkles, don't eat more than a few brazil nuts. Lots of selenium can also be obtained from hazelnuts, which you can eat plenty of. (I can't stop once I start on nuts) 

Scaraloo, when are you going in? Good to hear there are moments of sanity in between.

Everyone else, I am running out of time. Thank you for all the info. I'll keep going with the pessaries, I was considering stopping to force my period because the dates work out better than way. But who knows when it's going to start.

You are all absolutely wonderful.
Big hugs
XXX


----------



## kdb

Hi Dolfin - are you certain it's 0.52 nmol/L and not 52? Just want to double-check. If it _is_ 0.52 and it was 7dpIUI then it indicates that you probably didn't ovulate. Usually a level of 30 nmol/L is the minimum you'd expect to see.

What size was your dominant follie / follies at the last scan before you took the HCG trigger shot (Pregnyl / Ovidrelle)?

Did you have E2 or LH bloods done during the cycle?

Were you especially stressed, or tired / run-down during the cycle?

I didn't ov in my IUI cycle even with a 17mm follie and Ovidrelle. My progesterone 7dpIUI was 4nmol/L. My (now ex-) clinic couldn't explain why I hadn't ov'd but the consultant at my new clinic suggested that the egg could've been a poor quality one and therefore didn't produce sufficient progesterone.

Let me know, feel free to PM me 

Hi and hugs to all the other IUI girls, esp WG, CG, RG, Sarah, Lisa and Beanie 

xoxo
kd


----------



## KGDee

hello girls!

I hope your all ok, sorry I dont know you all well enough yet to do personals!!!!

Ive had my day8 scan today pre IUI, they are looking to do that Saturday   

and ive got 3 good follies this time too!! so fingers crossed!!

this IUI will be my 5th so Im not holding my breath but still want to feel positive   

lots of hugs to you girls XXX


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.
Hope you are all keeping well no matter what the result. I too am a bit aprehensive today as I feel as if I am going to have a period, although not due to test until next week- 02.06.2010. 
I am so sorry I can't reply individually to everyone, I hop on and hop off this forum, but am thinking of you all and hoping for some positive results for everyone.
Take Care
Anna xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Girls 

*Bubbles - *It is hard to stay positive i know, but sending you lots positive vibes 

*KGDee - *Great news on the scan, good luck for basting on Saturday 

*Sarah - *great you been able to relax and treat yourself a little before you start again, really do hope this is the one 

*Winegum - *How are you, hope 2ww going easy on you 

*Trying - *glad your holding off testing early again, i know its not easy, 1st IUI i did test early and drove myself bonkers 

*Rungirl - *not much longer until your start, wishing all the best 

*Loopy - *how are you sweetie, thank you for the positive vibes 

*Kdb - *hope everything is well with you, have you started TX yet

*Fred - *have a lovely holiday and birthday sweetie, like others said do hang around  , be lovely to know how you are

*Aunti-kerry - *possible side effects of something hehe, glad to know not the only one who does silly things like that, hope 2ww being easy on you 

******* *- I'm sorry hunni 

*Commutergirl - *Hope you have lovely long weekend

Big hugs to everyone 

*AFM - *Still can't believe we are having IUI tommorrow, had trigger shot last night, feeling a little tender from the injection. PMA quite good, hoping because follies slow to happen that the 1 have got is good and strong.


----------



## commutergirl

Hi all! Got interrupted when I was half way through a post and deleted it accidentally. 

*Beanie* - That's fantastic news!    I am so pleased for you!    Fingers crossed for tomorrow.   

*Sarah* - hi! do you reckon we should just assume the summer is over? I didn't even make it in time to paint my toenails!  
So do you normally give up coffee completely when on tx? I am not a big coffee drinker, but if I don't have that one coffee in the morning I can barely speak, so I would need ENORMOUS scientific evidence that coffee prevents conception...  After all on our first IUI the doctor told us we had to wait for one hour or so, and he said "why don't you go for a coffee?". He would have told us to go for a pint of pineapple juice if coffee had been SO bad, wouldn't he?
Yes, wouldn't be great to meet up with our babies and to smile thinking back of these dark times when we used to give up drinks and to use pessaries? We could still meet without babies (hoping they will be on their way soon) though, couldn't we?
I am intrigued about Dad Winehouse's performance  . What does he perform on, exactly?
Tomorrow I am off to Italy for a wedding, which is going to be nice and informal. Then we are going to have my SIL with husband and two kids for a week. I am rather grumpy about it as every time they came they behaved as if they had been staying at a hotel, and this time I am not going to keep quiet about it.   
What about your weekend plans?

*Honky* - so sorry dear   . Good that you are back on saddle straight away. Fingers crossed!

*Dolfin* - welcome! sorry but I have no idea about typical numbers...

*KGdee* - good luck with basting!  

*Auntie-Kerry *- well, sorry to disappoint you, but if every time I misplaced something I had been pregnant I'll probably be on the Guinness book of records for the most numerous family!   
All jokes aside, good luck, and don't waste too many mental energies observing your symptoms.     

Hi to *Loopy, kdb, Winegum, Rungirl, Tallgirl, Fred73, Trying^3, Bubbles* and sorry if I am leaving anyone out!
Enjoy your weekends!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

*Commutergirl* - I really hope that the summer isn't over but seeing what the weather is like today I wouldn't be at all surprised if we get snow later!!! I treated myself to a pedicure at the beauty school on Tuesday, have you ever been there? It's really cheap as they are all still training and they do all sorts of treatments, it's great  I wouldn't worry too much about the coffee I'm sure 1 cup a day won't harm you. I just decided to give up caffeine all together, it was very hard, and it's amazing how many things have got caffeine in them. Mind you I'm not sure if drinking de-caff is any better  But I'm enjoying the odd americano at the moment and it's lovely  I think you can go a bit mad from reading about what you should and shouldn't do  I've known people who have drunk and smoked got pregnant and continued to drink and smoke through their preganancies and still produced healthy babies. I guess my reasoning behind it all is to do what I thinks right to help myself. It would be lovely to meet up and of course we don't need the excuse of babies to do it. We should make a plan. Dad Winehouse is a bit like a poor mans Frank Sinatra and I think he's riding on his daughters name and that's the only reason he's able to make an album. He was nice enough and sang ok but was nothing special. The whole Winehouse family barr Amy was there though. A wedding in Italy, how lovely  hope the sun is shining for you all. Don't you just hate guests that expect you to run around after them all the time  put your foot down and make sure they help out. Your not a skivvy and they're certainly not paying you to look after them. Maybe you should bill them at the end of their stay  We're off up to Yorkshire tomorrow to spoil DHs mum as she has just split up from DHs stepdad of 30yrs. We're back Sunday night and then off to a big Comedy Gala on Monday that a friend of mine is organising to raise money for Haiti. Going to a CRGH open evening next Wednesday to learn all about what they offer, did you go to one of them? Have fun in Italy and speak when you get back 

*Beanie* - I'm so happy for you, it must have really lifted your spirits. I really hope that this is the one for you, there's lots of positive signs  I'm feeling really positive at the moment, not sure what's brought along the change but I'm trying to hang onto it. I'm also enjoying letting my hair down a bit and having the odd night out with a glass of wine or 2, still being slighlty restrained mind  Let us know how you get on honey, I have everything crossed for you 

*Bubbles* - Stay strong honey, remember pregnancy signs can be similiar to period symptoms. It's not over yet 

*KGDee* - Great follies  woo hoo! Good luck for basting day, my next one will be my 5th as well and I'm hoping we'll get it right this time round. Here's hoping for you too 

*Kdb* - Hiya honey, hope all is well with you? Got anything nice planned for the bank holiday weekend? 

*Trying* - I think you've been suitably reprimanded  and we have the  parked outside your house  It's hard to not test early so know how you feel. Fingers crossed for you honey 

*Auntie-Kerry* - How you doing honey? 

Hello to everyone else, hope all is well with you all.

Lots of love to you all,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## dolfin

kdb said:


> Hi Dolfin - are you certain it's 0.52 nmol/L and not 52? Just want to double-check. If it _is_ 0.52 and it was 7dpIUI then it indicates that you probably didn't ovulate. Usually a level of 30 nmol/L is the minimum you'd expect to see.
> 
> What size was your dominant follie / follies at the last scan before you took the HCG trigger shot (Pregnyl / Ovidrelle)?
> 
> Did you have E2 or LH bloods done during the cycle?
> 
> Were you especially stressed, or tired / run-down during the cycle?
> 
> I didn't ov in my IUI cycle even with a 17mm follie and Ovidrelle. My progesterone 7dpIUI was 4nmol/L. My (now ex-) clinic couldn't explain why I hadn't ov'd but the consultant at my new clinic suggested that the egg could've been a poor quality one and therefore didn't produce sufficient progesterone.
> 
> Let me know, feel free to PM me
> 
> Hi and hugs to all the other IUI girls, esp WG, CG, RG, Sarah, Lisa and Beanie
> 
> xoxo
> kd


thanks a lot.it is 0.52.but the doc suggested i take progesterone pills.how weird.he said if i am pregnant progesterone is not high and i may miscarriage.i think he is not telling the truth.


----------



## fred73

Quick post as should not be on here as really busy at work but had to see how *beanie* got on and have a big smile now 

Good Luck for tomorrow and hope the basting goes well. As you said that big folly has taken its time to develop which should mean it is a good one. Plenty of      coming your way


----------



## dixie13

Hi girls, just popping in to say hello to the ones of you who know me! Been away for a couple of weeks and have been trying to read up to see where you all are.

*Locket -  * wonderful news, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy 

*Beanie* - best of luck for tomorrow 

*Winegum *- I've got everything crossed for you this cycle! Big hugs 

*Sarah - *so pleased for you, wishing you all the best for your next tx  

Big hugs to *Kdb, Commutergirl, Joeyrella *and* Loopylisa  *and everyone else!

Dixie
xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Dixie lovely to hear from you! Glad to see your scan went well............sooo happy for you  


Beanie.......you are so very welcome...they will keep a comin hunnie xx    

Hi everyone soz for lack of post got soo much on , so little time..!

Speak Soon Ladies

Loops xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

*Dixie* -     lovely to hear from you. Glad everything is hunky dory your end  You starting to show yet? How you feeling? Thanks for looking in on us, feeling pretty positive at the moment so hope that stays with me. But you know what it's like, always up and down like a yo-yo 

Keep in touch it's so nice to hear from you,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## sarah1986

HI girls really sorry to gate crash just need a bit of advice?!

Been using this site to record my 1st iui diary n read lots of peoples experiences!

Had 1st iui on Saturday, 1dominant follie n had 30 mil swimmers "put in there"! 

The insem was ok pretty uncomfy but wouldn't say traumatic. Today is 5days since insem n hav had a little bit of bleeding today, teeny bit in me knickers n same when I wipe soz tmi! 

Just wanted to know if this sounds normal? Don't wanna tell dp as he just panics n wud have up a and e lol! 

Tons of babydust to all xxxxxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Sarah I've been following your diary, the bleeding sounds really positive to me, don't want to get your hopes up but sounds like implantation spotting!


----------



## sarah1986

Hey auntie Kerry thanks for ur quick reply! Ya know wot it's like-pretty easy to send yourself stiiiiir crazy! 

I thought of that but wasn't sure if this was about the right time for implantation bleeds ie 5dpi?!

Hope ur ok, this 2ww business is stressful! 

Xxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Sarah, I would say, though I'm no expert that 5dpi is pretty perfect for an implantation bleed. I'm hoping I see the same tomorrow or over the weekend, I can't help but feel its positive    Am thinking of pouncing on my dh tonight in an effort to increase blood circulation to my uterus and assist implantation    I know the 2ww does drive you nuts, its good knowing you're not alone though and have a place to vent your worries, symptoms and in time the positives x


----------



## sarah1986

Aw thanks Hun, i wanna b positive but at same time not get hopes up! So difficult! Is this ur first iui too? 

I know wot u mean, it can feel incredibly lonely at times, I totally love this site it's fab! 

R u gunna b good n not test early? xxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Yes its our first IUI, long road to get here, just glad to finally have started. Its really odd knowing that for the first time ever we have a shot at getting pregnant and having a family!
I really doubt I'll hold out on testing (much to the dismay of the girls on here), I know what I'm like!


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hi all

I am driving myself around the bend. 14DPIUI today and I have had light brown spotting all day (still on pessaries till tomorrow eve). I am fully expecting this to be my period but I have unusual RHS pains. Now I don't even want to test any more, clinging onto the idea I suppose... And I thought I'd be such a cool cucumber about it this time because of my failsafe expecting-the-worst strategy. I have made a large apple pie (my Grannie's) and am currently stuffing my face. It's kind of helping. 

*KGDee*, you and *Beanie *are next for basting. Good luck, ladies! May everything go as well as it possibly can. My poor partner was so nervous, he couldn't produce enough sperm. They asked him to do it twice and there aren't any private rooms at the hospital, so he had to do it in a disabled loo with someone pulling on the door all the time. They said: "We got all the good ones, but next time, can you do it at home?" We'll be older and wiser next time.

*Sarah1986*, that's a fantastic sign! But I think it may make the 2ww worse. Stay strong and have a distraction plan on the ready, keeping you away from pee sticks! 

Love to all.


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

*Auntie-Kerry *have something planned for every evening, so you give the testing thoughts a rest. Good luck, darling. XXX


----------



## Loopdy

Hi everyone,

Well, I do my best to be positive and upbeat and all that jazz but it seems tonight I have failed despite the bakewell tart and custard.  

Today, I just happen to think about babies all day, about pushchairs, about nurseries, about palm readings (discussed more in my diary) and about how I'm now 37 (Birthday was on the 17th May) and haven't managed to have a baby.  I think pehaps 37 has hit me hard, I know there are a lot of years yet but it's not helping.

I also saw a guy who I hadn't seen for ages at work after starting back there and he asked what was next for me and then replied, you're too old now to have children though.  i kinda laughed it off and said, I don't think so and he said it again.  You know when you go away and think, what an ar$e, that was mean!

Also, met a woman on holiday who had a little baby.  You get talking don't you and then we bumped into her a while later, she was really proud to tell me that she was single and that she'd had her baby by sperm donor which I thought was brilliant, she had him at 36.  Then her parting words were, well, if you husband doesn't work, I'll give you the details of my donor.  You know when you think, urmmm, that was a little over the mark as my husband was stood right next me.  I didn't know what to say but wished I had said something at least.  Don't get me wrong, I was really pleased she got her dream but didn't think there was any need to insult my DH!!!  God, listen at me, all sensitive tonight aren't I!!

I guess my hubby is away tonight and I'm pensive and just want to be a mum.  I want to be able to tell my gorgeous husband that he's going to be a dad and have him talk to my tummy and that stuff!

So, could someone just log on and say, Loopdy, sort it out, it ain't over yet..............please.

Thanks everyone.

Hope you're all ok and well, I've kinda lost track with being away for a while.  Sending everyone


----------



## TALLGIRL

Hello all,

I had some problems with my internet so haven't been on here for a few days - and there are pages and pages to catch up on!!!
I just wanted to say that I have told my hospital that I'm not able to do any more IUI and am now waitning for the IVF letter.  So I'm not offically an IUI lady anymore, but if you don;t mind, I'd like to hang around on here.  It's so good to hear how you are all getting on and to go through your journeys with you.  I think it'll help me with the waiting.  

Hello to all the new ladies.

Loopdy - please don't take any notice of the crazy man at work.  He doesn't know what he is talking about.  Birthdays are hard, I felt the same this year, turning 38. But I know plenty of people who've had babies in their 40s.  It will happen - we just have to keep believing we are doing everything we can and there will be a way forward.  And as for the woman on holiday, she sounded like she had a bit of a downer on men in general.  Not nice for you and your DH - but it's difficult to come up with a good reply in the moment isn't it.  I'm sure your DH knows how important he is to you and that you are in this together.

There are going to be hard days - days when babies are just everywhere - perhaps it's ok just to let ourselves feel sad about it sometimes.  There will be positive days too, when we can believe our dreams are just round the corner.  Sending you good thoughts tonight honey.  It absolutely isn't over yet....        

Have a good weekend everyone

Tallgirl


----------



## Winegum

*Loopdy* sweetie - I'm coming to your rescue. I'm sure I am not the only one who will say to you that what you are feeling is completely normal and I often have pensive days when those exact thoughts go through my head time and again. In fact, I imagine myself as being a much quieter person that I was, I feel that I talk less because I haven't really got the energy, as a result of too much thinking! What you wrote, we all could have written at some point. As for your bad experiences, some people say the most staggeringly, jawdroppingly awful things - why do we so often seem to be the recipients of such meanness?  It's no wonder you are feeling a bit tender. (Have you ever checked put the "Stupid things people say" thread on the Negative Cycle board? It's a good read for letting off steam when someone has said something horrible). I'm about to hit 37, so can relate to that too. I try to deal with it by saying to myself "Well, I'm only 37!" As requested, I've come on to give you a boost and tell you that it is in no way anywhere near over yet. Delve deep into your reserves of patience and concentrate on IUI. Inbetween tx is also the worst time for me to go on downers, so I completely understand. Well sweetie, I hope I've helped a bit. You'll get there    
*TALLGIRL* - You said it so much better than me! Please stay with us - you are by no means the only non IUIer on here - I've finished my IUI - just waiting to report on the final outcome,but have no where else to go yet and like it here too.

*Beanie* - Just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow - soooooo glad your follies came up trumps in time honey.    It must have given your PMA a massive boost.

Everyone else - I'm working on a massive post, will send it soon, until then  to you all 
Big love xxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

evening ladies,

This 2ww is TORTURE. much worse than last month, 7 more days to go.
On a positive note we had our 1st intro info IVF day today which was very interesting but also mega draining. we have our 1st IVF app 1st july and 1 more at IUI in 3 weeks so we have a lot to focus on.

Still a very slow 2ww though.
Got a family bbq on saturday weather permitting so that may pass a day more quickly 

Trace
x


----------



## loopylisa73

Loopdy hun you me and everyone of us dont deserve to be here  but we are because we r special and some ppl are so insensitive about what we put ourselves thru ............
You want to tell DH 'hello daddy' , so dont give up hun.... just cos brainless man idiot said that!

We have all had days like that hunnie, i actually dream that i hand DH a card that just says DADDY on it............it hurts everytime i think it, but it hurt more not to have that dream.
Also my mum had me wen she was 40 sister wen she was 43 , so i agree with tallgirl....but your ONLY 37!!!
     


Tallgirl  i also was wanting to stick around even though i had my last IUI ...TBH i love the support and knowing we are all in this together so if nobody minds  can i stay?   

Loopy

xx


----------



## commutergirl

*Loopdy* - I am so sorry you are feeling down. We have all been there. Sometimes you just see babies everywhere, and you think "why everybody but me? it seems so easy for some people!". And people can be horrible, can't they? 
If it is any consolation, a few years back, when I had been ttc for about 1.5 years and was about to start investigations but wasn't too stressed yet, I was telling a friend, who was genuinely sympathetic and said "Don't worry, your time will come... see my friend ZZZ, she had been trying for a child for ages with her husband, and then they split up because he was cheating on her, she found a new partner and got pregnant straight away!"  Thanks for the thought, but I think I'll stick to this husband... 
Even when they mean well people can just step on your feelings with heavy boots.
Hope your dh is back soon - you need a big cuddle. In the meantime I send you a big hug


----------



## Loopdy

Tallgirl and Winegum.

You girls are the best, thank you so much for your messages.  Tallgirl, I guess is all in the mind isn't it really, I don't feel any different and no extra lines on my face i the last few days!  I think you're right about the woman on holiday, she was a bit full on the fact that her baby only needed his grandad.  I felt like I let my hubby down by not saying anything!  I didn't want to be sad, not one sad day, pehaps  because I didn't want to start thinking about loosing my lovely dad either.  I cried with feeling as though I wasn't alone after reading your message and you picked me up.  Just wanted to say thank you.  I try to be upbeat, especially in my diary on ff, just to give people a giggle if I can but not today I guess, a day.  Sending you a massive     When do you start your ICSI?  We have friends that had their little boy through ICSI.  xxx


Winegum - you did indeed come to my rescue too, and a massive thank you.  I know what you mean about energy, it is draining isn't it.    I haven't checked out the negative cycle board, sounds like I might though!  I hope you''re planning something lovely for your Birthday Winegum, when is it?  You're right, I do need to concentrate on IUI and thinking that i'm getting closer.

Hope the weather is nice for your Christening this weekend, especially as you're God mother and you have your new outfit.  Always good for feeling good in ones skin.  Thanks again for my pick me up message, you did bring me out of it too.  Sending you    right back. xxx

Loopy - You're right, none of us deserve to be on here and feeling like this.

I know you'll get your chance to give DH the card with Daddy on it, just as much as I will give the positive test in the bracelet case that contained my wedding gift in to my DH.  That's really picked me up when you mentioned about your mum and what she was, that's great.  I vote you stay around here for sure.  Thanks for your message.  Sending you     right back!

Commutergirl - It does seem so easy for some people doesn't it.  I guess people don't think do they.  Yes, lets stick with our DH's shall we!!  DH is back home tomorrow, thankfully.  I try not to be sad at all but I guess today got the better of me.  You girls really are the best you know!!!  Sending you lots of   

Everyone is just so lovely on here, I really felt rubbish tonight and quite alone.............not anymore.  Thanks, now I am determined to stay upbeat and offer the support to everyone else like you have to me tonight.  
xxxx


----------



## bubbles2718

Been for my injection and kind of thinking what is the point, feel as if I am gonna have my period, cried all the way home from hospital as felt how much more can I take. 
Think I will have a break after this and think about whether to carry on, sorry guys feeling sorry for myself.
Have got another shot at IVF and IUI on NHS and have had my IVF consultation, so after my next normal period can book into clinic, perhaps a months break is what is needed. This process is so full on an the rejection is so hard to take.
Thinking of you all and hope you have positive results. Testing 02.06.2010.
On positive note had day 21 blood test and anything over 30 you are ovulating at time of basting, mine was 54!!
Thanks for listening and support- this site is worth the world!!
Lots of Love Anna xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Morning ladies,

Beanie hope your IUI went smoothly today, swim spermies swim!   

Sarah how you doing this morning babe? Has the spotting stopped? When is your otd?

Amathyst when are you testing, its not that long now is it? Are you in second week yet? 

Is anyone else close to testing? This thread really does move and its difficult to remember where everyone is at.  We could do with a list to see where everyone is, you know a bit like the one in the 2ww section, maybe if I start one now and you then copy and paste when you post we could all keep up a bit better, what do you think? 

so,

Auntie Kerry    OTD 07/06/2010

Loopdy, just to say I can totally empathise with where you're coming from with people being so insensitive and not thinking before they speak i think... In feb we had friends of ours over from South Africa, I was talking to them about our treatment, at that time we were planning for ICSI with DH sperm, I'd said how eager we were to get things moving now, and they turned round and were like, yes you'd better had after all your not getting any younger, esp DH! HUH? That was from friends! People sure do say strange things! Anyway, its a good job we can all come here and support each other.  As it happens we've had to go down the donor sperm route due to us both being carriers of CF, but my Dh will be the father to our children, I think that we're much better off than the women who get pregnant on a one night stand, those men are basically sperm donors, at least our has been screened and checked out.

I don't know if that helps or not, just my perspective. I hope you never have to consider donor sperm, I'm sure you and your dh will make wonderful parents

xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Loopdy
So many people in this world are idiots. Don't let it get you down and don't waste your time thinking about them. The dismay, if anything, will bring you closer together because you were both there on holiday and can laugh about it together. The man at work -- he sounds like the very definition of a pXXXk -- people so confident in their own opinions that they don't stop to think for fear of not hearing their own voice for a second.  You have each other! When you have a baby, you'll need each other for support and those difficult disciplining decisions.  

One thing I found is that now is definitely the time when you find out who your real friends are (if you choose to mention it to anyone). Big hugs. X


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi ladies

Just a quick one today...

*Beanie__1 *- I hope that basting went smoothly for you

*Auntie Kerrie* - the 2ww is driving me mad! lol! DH keeps telling me to forget about it! As if! I've been getting a bit of back ache and some pulling in my pelvis so am hoping that these are good signs - well, they are my only signs that anything at all is happening so 'im clinging onto them! lol! My OTD is 6.6.10 - I decided on 17dpi rathr than the full 3 weeks! i hope your 2ww is going well!

So, to update the list:

Auntie Kerrie - OTD 07.06.2010
Amethyst - OTD 06.06.2010

 to all

Am x


----------



## sarah1986

Auntie Kerry- hi Hun u doin ok? 
Hav a smidgen of "stuff" on knickers but don't seem to have any red/pink/brown malarky going on anymore! It's so frustrating bit knowing what's going on in there lol! 

My otd is saturday 5th June

hav got hairdressers booked at 9 that morning, dunno whether to cancel if I'm gunna b sad?! 

Also got job interview the day before... Looks like my job at the council is gunna b made redundant, oh lordy cud do wivout that at the mo! 

Luv to all xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello Ladies,

Just a quickie as I'm about to drive up North to visit MIL.

*Loopdy* - Oh honey people can be so cruel and insensitive with words, not realising the pain and hurt that comes hand in hand with this roller coaster of a journey! Some days it's alot easier to brush off such insensitive remarks and other days they stick like syrup! All I can say is keep believing, hold onto the hope that one day soon you and DH will get to cuddle and kiss your own little creation and nobody can ever take that away from you. We're all here for you when you feel like this, don't ever think you have to fight this on your own. Hope you and DH have a wonderful weekend together 

Hope the rest of you ladies are well and not driving yourselves too  with the 2WW. Have a wonderful bank holiday and speak to you all next week 

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Loopdy - Just want to give you massive hug   , people just don't realise how their words can cause so much hurt and pain...

Big hugs to everyone   


AFM
Had basting today, fairly painful and quite few tears but we got there in the end, nurse said everything perfect, been told to have BMS tommorrow and Sunday then start the ever so lovely pesseries on Monday. So here's to being third time lucky      Got to wait 16day's until we can test...


----------



## loopylisa73

beanie fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Winegum

Evening girls

Could you just slow down a bit?  Sometimes this thread barely manages 3 posts in a weekend, other times it races along at 3 pages a day!  great to read all the chat though, and to see all the newbies.  I've written this draft in notepad and when I copy it across and try to do smilies etc, it doesn't like it and closes my browser down, so sorry - no formatting or smilies - a very plain post.

Auntie-Kerry - Glad your IUI went well and hope you are managing the pessaries OK - Do you need a visit from the peesitck police?  Paracetamol in the fridge? – what did you put in the medicine cupboard? That’s nothing compared to Loops – though I think she’s been quite sane lately.  People just don’t think do they – they lack self awareness which we have bucketloads of.  My brother, when talking about planning how many kids he was going to have and when after his wife had got pg with first baby, knowing my situation, said *my wife* is getting on a bit…She is one year older than him and two years younger than me!!!  Fortunately I don’t have too many of these insensitivities to report.


Scaralooloo - It's the most annoying, frustrating thing in the world to lose posts isn't it - I do sympathise.  So glad you had a lovely time with friends and children at the weekend - nice to have lovely cuddles with a little one, and lovely what you said about it suiting you. Once, I was behind the counter in the cafe hoding my 6 month old nephew and a regular customer who I know by name came up to pay, saw us and said "Ooooo someone's getting broody!" (I will reserve comment on this particular statement for another time) - I just looked at her and continued smiling and said nothing (that's how I usually deal with unhelpful or ridiculous comments)  A couple of days later when she was in again, she said "Having that baby in your arms the other day really suited you." Nice save I thought, and she was right!  Never mind about Mitch Winehouse, how was the lunch?  I'm very glad you are using this little bit of  inbetween tx as an opportunity to enjoy some treats.  Sad reason for your trip up north.


Beanie - I knew you'd do it! Glad basting went well despite the tears – really wishing this is third time lucky for you honey.


xmasbaby - I have used progesterone cream,  but back in the early days before I even started Clomid.  I'm thinking of getting some more becasue I like to feel like I'm doing something when not having tx, it certainly seems to help a whole range of women with a whole range of problems.  Glad you had a nice time away with your mum.


Loops - so glad you have come to a decision and found a bit more fight in you.  I hope it won't take too long to get the ball rolling.  Keep us updated on everything, once and IUI girl, always an IUI girl.  How are you doing?  If I can stay then you can stay.


Commutergirl - You made me laugh about your gardening - I planted my bulbs with Alan Titchmarsh'es book by my side - it begins with "What is gardenning?"  which was exactly what I needed.  I'm now a bit more confident.  I'm also a container gardener - it's very encouraging isn't it?  I love my plants, and pottering in the garden has been a revelation to me, very relaxing....and decadent and transgressive!  I hope you are having a lovely time in Italy as I write.  As for your visitors, I can sympathise.  When my brother comes over I always make an effort and get stuff in he likes and wait on him hand and foot, that was until I went to stay with him and didn’t get any special treatment whatsoever – charming!  I make much less effort now, and I think he’s noticed!  I hope you have a nice time with your visitors anyway.


Rungirl - hi there, not long to go now until you start - fingers crossed for you.


Tryingx3 - I think you have had enough of a talking to from the other girls, so I will go easy on you, but I will second what they said about early testing messing with your head and not being worth it.  having said that, I'm sorry for your BFN, if it really is a BFN....If it is, will you be able to go straight into round 2?  I can’t believe what happened to your dh – my dh has to do his samples on site as we live an hour from the clinic and there is actually a notice on the loo door telling guys not to do it in there but to ask the nurse for a room.


Locket - good to hear from you.  I'm fine thanks.  My testing day is Sunday 6th but on 2 of my previous IUIs my AF has come on test day, so I won't be tempted to test until the Monday. Not long until your scan - how exciting - let us know how it goes.


Sparkles29 - welcome to the thread.  I'm glad you've found us - hopefully we'll help your 2ww go a it faster.


Vicx44 - welcome to you too.


Nikkican - and you too


Fred73 - I'm going in the opposite direction to you - Turkey, for a beach chill out, just me and dh - can't wait.  When is your b'day?  I'm also a Gemini.  Hope you have a ncie time celebrating.  Really get what you said about what happens in the day affecting how you feel - A rude shop assisitant or similar can have catastropic effects - I seem to be much more sensitive than I used to be.


Amethyst - hi there cycle buddy - how are you doing?  I'm not going to test until Monday 7th because if my AF is coming, it will have come by then, and unlike all you naughty earlier testers, I HATE hpts and keep well away!  Good luck anyway hunny.  The christening is this sunday, so I'll be putting my sociable face on for the day.  I'm also now pretty symptomless, my boobs are a bit heavy but wouldn't say sore, with the odd twinge in the ovary area - nothing to shout about - all we be revealed next weekend.


Bubbles2718 – Not long until test day!  Wishing you lots of luck and hope your number comes up….in more ways than one!  Sorry you are feeling a bit down.  It really is tough – be good to yourself.


Honky – So sorry for your BFN honey.  Yes – it makes you feel weird and sad.  It’s good that you can go again.  Really hope you get your BFP on round number two.


KGDee – I hope it’s al steam ahead for tomorrow for basting – good luck.  Really hoping it’s 5th time lucky for you.


Dixie – Hey!  Lovely to hear from you – glad you are still keeping an eye on us, thanks as always for your good vibes.


TKBL – sorry 2ww is dragging honey, but you’ll get there.  Hope you have a good weekend at the family bbq, then you will be well over the half way mark.


Loopdy – glad to hear you have picked yourself up a bit and glad I could help – that’s what is so lovely about FF – when you are down, there is always someone who is up. We are going to be in Turkey on holiday on my birthday, which will be nice.  I love your plan to give dh your positive pg test – we must hold on to all our hopes and dreams.  When we finally get to act them out we will be sooooo happy.
Hello to anyone I've missed and to the lurkers - I see you!


AFM – I’m not struggling too much with the 2ww – feeling fine and neutral.  I’m working tomorrow and it might be busy due to the BH weekend and the rain which is forecast – then off up to Rugby for the christening tomorrow night after work, looking forward to a long lie in and a major chill out on Monday.  Managed to take a cheeky couple of hours off this afternoon for some retail therapy which turned out to be just what the doctor ordered – had a lovely time in Monsoon and came out with a massive bag load!  I hope you all have good weekends and really hope at least one of us can provide some much longed for good news on here next weekend.
Bye for now

Winegum xxx
ps good idea about a list 

Auntie Kerrie - OTD 07.06.2010
Amethyst      - OTD 06.06.2010
Sarah1986 – OTD 5th June
Winegum – OTD 6th June


----------



## Beanie3

Evening Girls

Spent most afternoon asleep, DH made me lol as he was so worried about how i was feeling after basting, been having cramps and painfull twinges hoping its just from basting..

Will be back to do personnals when brain is in more productive mode lol

Just want wish everyone a lovely weekend and sending all 2ww lots positive vibes     

Think List Fab Idea

Auntie Kerrie - OTD 07.06.2010
Amethyst      - OTD 06.06.2010
Sarah1986 – OTD 5th June
Winegum – OTD 6th June
Beanie_1 - OTD 13th June


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Happy rainy Saturday, everyone   
Winegum -- you win the award for not leaving anyone out on a response! It's a good way of seeing what's everyone up to too. In reply to your question, yes I am going straight onto #2. First scan on Weds. It should be easier now I am familiar with the procedure... I spotted for three days before my period started -- I even got a bit excited. 

This time round, I will not buy any tests until it's time to test (which will be on holiday in Italy!) That's a promise, everyone  Anyone know the Italian for HPT?

beanie, look after yourself. I made a special effort not to lift anything for the last two weeks (I am in the habit of doing things like knocking down brick walls of a weekend, so it was really hard!)

Love to all
XXX


----------



## loopylisa73

Beanie....sorry that you are suffering after basting hun            vibes on there way to you xx

Auntie Kerrie, Amethyst, Sarah, Winegum, Beanie    2ww hope it goes quickly for you ladies.....

Hi to all you other ladies on here ........for the first time in a looooong time i have nothing to say lol

Will be back tomorrow with something i promise 

Lone 

Loops xxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Trying ....  it feels easier after the first time, you know whats gonna happen next all the time so do what you can to take time to chill and get your PMA up to scratch cos as we all no it takes a lot out of us and we need to be top of our game to deal with all of the ups and downs, hope your scan goes well on wed

       they are following you on holiday missus hehe xx

Loops


----------



## honky

Hi all,

Thanks for the messages of support. Have got right back on the track and all being well will have 2nd IUI - DS next week, just need follicles to grow, back on the timed injections. Least know what to expect this time.  Could be on the 2WW by next weekend  . How long do most stay on the couch for after basting? I felt a bit silly last time, so just got up and dressed  

To all of those on 2WW, good luck     Im glad that all the symptoms that I experienced when I was on it were the same, I felt too "silly" to quote on here. Next time, all being well, next week, I will so I can get the huge support that there is on here. 

So glad I came across this site. 

Good luck to you all


----------



## sparkles29

Hi everyone, 
Thank you to all of you for your advice and kind words.

Currently i am 11dpiui and really experiencing alot of pain around pelvic area - twinges and cramping day and night - is this normal? I've had my first iui with clomid and menopur and ovitrelle injections. 

It would be calender day 26 today and i'm away from home, dh has taken me away for the weekend and i just can't seem to forget and let go   I'm trying to remain positive but all day all i can think about is this coming Tuesday - my otd. I've drank loads of water over the past few days and had the pineapple juice and today - didn't feel like doing anything- i must be feeling sorry for myself -right? 

Just felt so tearful    but holding it in...feel like i've done enough of that over the past three yrs. 
Good luck to all of you whatever stages you're at.
Sparkles xxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

I knew a lot would happen while I was away for 5 days but didn't expect this much! Hopefully going to reply to most of you now but have purchased mini laptop today so I can keep up with you all a bit more regularly   

Firstly welcome to newbies sparkles, vicx44 and nikkican - hope you are all doing ok whatever stage of treatment you are on and looking forward to getting to know you more   

Sparkles - just read your post and know the wait is not easy but you really don't know yet. Sending you lots of       and    . Enjoy your weekend with DH and take it easy

Then to those on 2ww
amethyst - hope you are feeling ok and keeping up the PMA. Not long to go now     

bubbles - not long for you to wait now either and sending you lots of      i also took a break after my treatments and helped me to get a bit more emotionally stable and ready to start again but hopefully it will be good news next week   

auntiekerry - I see you are enjoying to 2ww as much as I did with the craziness but sending    to you for thinking of testing early    Don't do it as not worth it. The longer you can be Pupo the better   

sarah1986 -half way through 2ww so keep    

tkbearlowey - sorry you are finding the 2ww torture   don't think it gets any easier unfortunately.Hope you managed to have a bbq today to take your mind off it   

winegum - my fellow Gemini (my birthday is tomorrow 30th), hope you have a good weekend away and enjoy the christening. Weather is supposed to be better tomorrow so should be a good day. If it's raining my DH will be in the garden with the bbq and an umbrella    My brothers fiance is from Turkey and he had a great time there last summer although bit hot for me but sure you will have a great time. Hopefully something else as well as your birthday to celebrate while you are there too    Oh and there should be a warning on Monsoons door. I never come out empty handed and didn't help when I found the best store ever near my clinic! Was getting there early and spending loads so now banned!!!

beanie - just started on the 2ww and    3rd time lucky for you. Hope you get plenty of rest over weekend and sending you lots of       

Sending lots of     to honky and trying for your BFNs. Sorry to see your news but pleased to see you are getting to start again so quickly   

Now for the rest and apologies if I miss anyone

Commutergirl - hope you had a good time in Italy with some good weather. It is my birthday tomorrow and we have bbq planned with some friends and family so hoping the sun will return for a bit more summer   Your bulb planting is way more advanced than me as watering is my limit    My DH finds it really relaxin though so can only be good for you. With regards to your caffeine comment, I am same as scaralooloo and given it up completely as just thought I wanted to try everything to get it to work and no regrets. Thinking of trying chinese medicine and acupuncture next. Might be    but at least will give me something else to think about!

Loopylisa - Pleased you are enjoying your break from treatment. I am doing the same although did not enjoy the house cleaning and scrubbing today! Put it off before my treatment in the hope it would work and my DH would have to clean. That's what I get for being cheeky!! Hope you do stay on this thread and hopefully I will be allowed to stay too even if we decide to move on from IUI. Wishing you a good weekend   

scaralooloo - hope your weekend up north goes ok and you don't have to wait too long to start again   

tallgirl - pleased to hear you are moving forward with ICSI but still sticking with us too   

loopdy - was sorry to read your post from the other day and that you were feeling so down    As the others said we have all been there at some time and I was with you this week as was feeling old with my birthday being tomorrow and me turning 36. Lots of the girls on another thread reassured me that we still have plenty of time and one of them is due in next couple of weeks and is 41 so all still to play for. We will get there and I have just decided fate obviously knows better than me and I just have to be patient   

dixie - good news on your 12 week scan   

AFM - not much happening. just looking forward to my champagne tomorrow to celebrate my birthday    Started making a list for the consultant on Thursday and think will be bit more calmer after that as can make some decisions.

Wishing everyone some sunny days x


----------



## cat1608

Hi girls


Sorry be awol for a while, but things been hectic at work and home and don't seem to have 5 mins to do anything!


Won't be doing any personals as it's taken me ages to catch up on you all. Suffice to say, although i've not been on here, I have been thinking of you all and continue to    for   . Let's hope we get some more soon!


AFM - still no   since my treatment was cancelled week after Easter - just been spotting on and off for the last 3 or 4 weeks which is driving me mad!!! LOL! Have spoken to clinic and going in on tuesday for a pregnancy test (highly unlikely) and I should be so bloody lucky   and then scan to see what is going on. Oh joy!!!! I was going to have a months' rest for acupuncture etc so it's worked out quite well. Going to get this   out the way and then when next one arrives go for my next treatment.


Something unexpected has happened and although it's not baby news as such, thought I would share it with you. After 18 months of being single, I have met a wonderful man. He's 42 and got 2 daughters of 16 and 18 and i've told him about my treatment. He is 100% behind me and has said he will donate for free - so as you can imagine, lots of    going on   - TMI i know   .


Anyhow, big   and loads of    


Take care


cat xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hiya Girls

Hope your enjoying the bank holiday weekend   

Cat1608 - So lovely about meeting someone, really hope it works out for you   

Sending lots positive vibes to all fellow 2ww      

Beanie xx


----------



## cat1608

Thank you Beanie honey.

Keeping all crossed for you xxx


----------



## Loopdy

Good evening ladies!
Hope you're all having a great bank holiday weekend.     

Thought I would do a few personals but must apologise if I miss anyone out, it's a very active (great) thread!   

Bubbles - hope you're feeling better and feeling positive about your testing date?  Sending you a big   

Auntie Kerry - I do hate the "you're not getting any younger comment"  I do think it's a great thing that we have sperm and egg donors.  If I were single I would be going down that road without hesitation.  Being a parent is how you feel inside isn't.  I think when you hit the jackpot, that baby will certainly know how much it's loved and was wanted.   

Tryingtryingtrying - We've told a lot of close friends about our treatment and they've been brilliant.  Sometimes though I think, wished it was a complete secret so when people ask you don't have to say that it's not been succesful.  I'm sure when the BFP comes along I will be singing it from the rooftops!  Have you told many people?

Sarah1986 - Good luck for your testing day, not long now, hopefully it will go really quickly.  It's mental torture trying to figure out what your bodies symptoms are telling you isn't it!  Sorry to hear about your job.  Sometimes life feels like a game of dodgeball!  (I haven't played but seen the film!)

Scaralooloo - Thanks for your message. I'm glad I'm feeling positive again and can't wait for our second IUI.  Hope you had a nice trip up North.

Beanie - Sorry to hear that your basting was painful.  Mine was too although I tried to carry on and carried on as normal by coming home and mowing the lawn (was a selft propelled one at least!) but got some pain so decided to sit and relax instead.  I'm with you on the pessary front, hated having to take mine on holiday and store in the mini bar!

Winegum - you are quite exceptional at replying to everyone, I took a pen and some paper in an attempt to be half as good as you!  I'm with you on the retail therapy front, my vice is shoes!  Hope you're having a fab time at your christening.   

Honky - sorry to hear about your BFN   .  I got that disappointment on our first IUI.  I'm just waiting for my AF to start our second IUI so here's to our second attempt, may it be a positive for this time around for the both of us   .  This time at least we have something to compare our bodies strange behaviour too!  Good luck.

Sparkles - hope you're managing to enjoy weekend away and relax, I totally know what you mean though.  I was enjoying my holiday but I liken it to my laptop.....there's lots of applications being opened and closed but there's always Windows running in the background!

Fred73 -   I like the way you talk about fate, I think you're right.  Really hope you're having a nice Birthday and getting lots of nice pressies and cake of course!

Cat1608 - Crikey, sounds like you're having to have the patience of a saint waiting for all the spotting to finish   .  I'll keep my fingers crossed for the test, you never know!  How exciting about your new man and well, it would be crazy not to make the most of his free donations - enjoy!!!   

AFM - had a great day with DH and the pups out roaming around an old abbey.  Going to start my diet again tomorrow, no wait, Tuesday!!!  But until then, they'res a Bakewell tart in the oven! Looking forward to having a bun in the oven though!  Feeling really positive about starting my second IUI, now I know what to expect with my symptoms I might be able to relax a bit.  Just feeling a little impatient to start now. 

hi to everyone who I have missed.  I bet there have been some new messages since I started drafting my reply!

Sending everyone      

Loopdy

Great idea about the list too, looking forward to being on it soon  
xxxxxx


----------



## nikkican

Beanie - Glad your basting is out of the way. I found it really uncomfortable too. Didn't expect it, but it was really painful. Not nice knowing whats coming next time around. Fingers crossed for you! xx

Sparkles - Oh bless you. The 2ww is so hard isn't it? I felt myself being really stressed out and tearful, which is not like me at all I have to say. Hope you enjoyed your weekend. Good luck for Tuesday xx

Im on my 5th day of injections. I have a scan on Thurs to see how things are. What normally happens then? If everything is as it should be they will let me know when to have my last injection and I guess I will have the insemination 2 days later? Any advice will be good as it's my first time on the injections.


----------



## sparkles29

Hi all, 
I have had a relatively easier day compared to yesterday. I'd left a message with my clinic yesterday and they called back today, i gave her my symptoms and she thought it could be ovulation cysts? she said if i get a bleed they'll simply go away and if i'm pregnant then, it's all good... she also said since i'm so close to otd, i could put myself out of my misery and get myself a first response preg test kit?, but since i'm in bournemouth on the beach, it was unlikely that i was gonna get to boots! so have held off!   
I am considering doing a test tomorrow seeing as i've got to go into work on Tuesday and will be miserable and unproductive all day - it might be better i put myself out of my misery... will sleep on nit and see how i feel in the morning. 
good luck to you all, and i am thinking of you all, thanks nikkican and loopdy and all the others who are hearing me.. xxx


----------



## KGDee

Hi Everyone!!

Thanks all for your super lovely messages, its great being on here with you girls    XXX
Can I go on the list too please?? I had IUI Sat and all went well!!    what does ITD mean??
I dont know quite whats going on, but just before IUI and just after I was completely      poor DH is this normal?? well, whats normal, as were all diff I guess. but im now in my cow PJ's which sums me up just fine   

I don't come on here every day and its hard to keep up with you all, but its all happening so quick  )

Sending hugs and wishes to you all but I feel a little bit able to do a couple of personals!!!!!! woohoo hehehe XX

Beanie - Well done on your IUI, mine hurt a little too, but he was quite good this time... or am I getting too used to it now deary me xx your post made me laugh, I got home and spent all afternoon asleep too.... nice XX and you 1 day ahead of me which is nice XXX

Loopdy - I really felt for you with your message honey, sending you big hug and stay positive XXXX

Nikkican - You do your injections and they monotor the size that the folicles get by scanning, and when they are a certian size, along with the blood results, they can tell you when to do your trigger injection, that will make folicles burst and release egg/s, and then they plan the IUI for 2 days afetr ie I did my trigger Thurs night at 6pm and had IUI Saturday XX hope this helps!! good luck!! XX

Sparkles - hi there X are you planning to test early?? its all quite confusing at the start of treatments and not knowing what to expect and symptoms, wondering whats good / bad / normal etc.... hope your OK and sending some big hugs for you XXX

Hello and    to all ive not mentioned Still getting to know you    

Thinking of all the other 2ww's, positive thoughts to all of us!!! XXXX special hugs XXX


----------



## Winegum

Evening girls  
I hope you are all having a good weekend and looking forward to another day off tomorrow. 

*Beanie* - glad you've been resting up. You sound up beat which is great - hope it lasts and keeping everything crossed.  I though of you as I drove past Weston on Sat night.

*Tryingx3* - Hello honey - Commutergirl is Italian so she will know how to ask for an HPT    Where are you going? I'm glad you are feeling more relaxed about round two, it certainly helps to know a bit about what to expect.

*Honks* - Hi honey - glad you are full steam ahead for round 2 and hope those follies are growing nicely. As for getting up after basting, the nurse encourages me to stay put for a bit, while she does some form filling, then she says when you are ready get up and go. Twice I was with dh and stayed a few more minutes, once I was on my own and got up straight away and another time the nurse stayed with me and chatted and I had a good 20 mins!

*Sparkles* - have you had a good cry yet? Don't hold it in honey. There is no escaping this however hard you try so don't feel bad for not fully enjoying your weekend away. I don't really feel like doing anything new or unfamiliar - I guess it's to do with feeling vulnerable and sensitive - I just want to be at home with my dh most of the time. This part of the 2ww is torture, so close to OTD, anything could happen. Thinking of you  ps just read your new message - got my fingers crossed!

*Fred73* - Hello birthday girl   Hope you have had a lovely day and been spoilt rotten. My dh is Turkish! Did your brother meet his fiance out there or here? What's their story? Thanks for your good wishes - either way I'm a winner on holiday because if I get a BFN, I shall be enjoying a few lunchtime beers and sundowners for the first time in a very long time  I've had a lovely weekend thanks.

*Cat1608* - Ahhhhhhhh - how lovely! I wondered why you hadn't been on - you've been loved up   - great news and I really hope it blossoms into a lovely relationship for you. Nice to hear from you, but sorry your cycle is still very slow and holding you up a bit. Keep in touch. 

*Loopdy* - you made a pretty damn good effort at personals yourself  All I do is open the thread in two windows in my browser, use one to read all posts since my last post and one to reply. When I haven't been on for a while everyone gets a mention, but tonight is just a quickie. You sound upbeat - keep it going  I remember waiting for AF to start, I'd had my injections in the fridge for ages and I thought I would never get there.....suddenly, I've had 4 treatments and it has absolutely whizzed by - you are nearly there  

*Nikkican* - At your scan, assuming your follies are the right size to go ahead, they will tell you exactly when to stop taking your stimming drugs and when to take your trigger. Each clinic is different but my clinic trigger me 40 hours before insemination. I did my stimming injections in the evening, so for me it would be 1) scan Thurs 2) final injections that night 3) trigger sometime in the evening on Friday 4) Insemination on Sunday. Hope this helps. And I hope you are ready on Thurs. If not, they will probably scan you again two days later.

*KGDee* - Hi sweetie - OTD means Official Test Day - the day your clinic say you should test after insemination. So when is yours? Add it to the list! Glad basting went well.

Hello to everyone else   

I've just had a lovely time at my nephews christening. Work was absolutely mad on Sat and I felt like I needed post traumatic stress counseling afterwards, but I drove my dh and parents up to Rugby instead and had a nice Indain meal before catching the end of the eurovision results in our hotel room (dh loves it and was most put out we missed it  ) It was a really happy family occasion today and lovely to have lots of cuddles with both my gorgeous nephews (both now my godsons too) - It has really cheered me and made me feel on a high - quite hard saying goodbye because we don't see them very often and they change so fast. Being an auntie is no substitute for being a mummy, but it is a lovely role and because I'm close to my brothers I feel a real connection with the babies, and they are very generous giving us all lots of cuddle time. It's an open secret in our family that we are trying and failing TC, but I managed to avoid being asked any searching questions, just got a couple of extra tight hugs, shoulder squeezes and prolonged eye contact - all conveying "good luck". Looking forward to a very lazy day at home tomorrow which will include watching the last episode of Damages on the iplayer - anyone else watching it? I love it.

Bye for now my lovelies
Winegum x

Auntie Kerrie - OTD 07.06.2010
Amethyst - OTD 06.06.2010
Sarah1986 - OTD 5th June
Winegum - OTD 6th June
Beanie_1 - OTD 13th June
KGDee - OTD ? th June


----------



## LillyBee

HI ladies,
Greetings from Down under in NZ. Went for an ultra sound thing last thursday and all good so was basted on Friday - all natiral  this time.. so am now officially on the 2ww - yuck- the worst bit is the few days before period due! so am just enjoying the thought that I  may be pregnant for a week.. I feel a bit more prepared this time for the fact that it may not work - as  was a bit flipant  last time.. am fulll of a cold at the moment and darent take anything just in case!. So trying to keep busy and not think about it too much. If this round doesnt work am going to take a month or so off - need to save up but also its my big 40 bday next month and dont want to be upset if the IUI doesnt work...


Anyway, lets hope for the best and think positive lots of fairy dust is being sprinkled for everyone else going through this roller coaster!!!.


----------



## loopylisa73

*Cat.........* Lovely that you now have that other person there to confide in it soo helps..(not to mention his poss input hehehehehe) sorry ! Chuffed for you x 

*Lillybee...* fingers crossed you dont need another go!!!   

*Auntie Kerrie,, Amethyst,, Sarah1986,, Winegum,, Beanie* and *KGDee* - fingers crossed for your 2ww   

Very short one guys im sorry nephew staying with us and have loads to do

Hi to everyone i havent mentoned i will do proper post later

Love Loops

xx


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.
Hope your having a fab bank holiday.
Well tww is nearly over- Wednesday is dooms day, and I know it will be a negative result. Usually a positive person, but we all know our own bodies and I can now look forward to IVF probably in July.
Thanks for all messages and positive thoughts, I hope it all works out for you all.
Thinking of you.
Anna xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi girls, how are you all? Bubbles I know what you mean about not feeling it, but please try and find some positivity because the truth is til OTD we really don't know. I haven't been feeling it either since friday, but with a week to go, I'm def going to pull myself up and be positive.    Hows everyone else doing, the first 5 days were ok, then my sore boobs disappeared and I know you shouldn't but you can't help but read into everything can you?! Anyway, sore boobs are back, I do get this before AF anyway so not reading into it, and like I said I'm going to enjoy the next week of maybe being pregnnat!

Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine xx

Auntie Kerrie - OTD 07.06.2010
Amethyst      - OTD 06.06.2010
Sarah1986 – OTD 5th June
Winegum – OTD 6th June
Beanie_1 - OTD 13th June
KGDee - OTD  ? th  June


----------



## ceci.bee

Hi ladies

I hope you are all enjoyign the bank holiday

just a quick question for those using DS for your IUI - have any of you had to apply to the HFEA for a special license to import/use DS? our donor was paid too much (£10 over the limit!!!) and therefore we have to apply for the license - have no idea if they will say yes or how long it will take (have been told 6-12 weeks).................

thanks ladies! can't wait to join you guys properly when we start our IUI eventually!!
lots of love
C


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi ladies,

WOW, have  a real hard job keeping up with all the posts and all the news.
I have 2 more days for test day and let me tell you have had such a hard job not testing but am scared you will get the    to me so i have resited. But its been so very hard.

Must admit though don't hold out too much hope as i kinda guess from my body that its a BFN with the spots and the feeling down below !!
And honestly there was very little sperm for IUI , was very lucky that we got there at all, however we did get there but just thinking real....

Please please let it have worked     

If not its anothe IUI before we have our date on 1st July for IVF so lots to look forward to 

Still hurts like hell though

Good luck to all

Love Trace xx


----------



## Beanie3

Good Morning Girls

Winegum - Glad you had fab time, got to have a lot of lovely cuddles from newphews. Pma not to bad at the moment. sending lots positive vibes    

Sarah - Hope you had lovely weekend with family 

Tkbearlowy - Do hope you get positive result, but its good your thinking ahead    

Auntie - kerry - Sending you lots positive vibes, enjoy being pupo     

Bubbles - As auntie- kerry said it is real hard to stay positive but we have to try, its not over yet hunni   

Lillybee - Hope basting went well, had mine friday also, sending you lots positive vibes that you will not need another 1   

Fred - hope you had fab birthday sweetie   

Loopylisa - how are you sweetie, hope you had fun with your nephew 

Ameythst - how are you doing hunni, hope 2ww going easy for you   

Sarah1986 - how are you sweetie, sending lots positive vibes   

Kdb - hope you had lovely weekend   

Hello to sparkles, cecibee, kgdee, cat1608, nikkican hope you have all had lovely weekend

Afm - not really feeling anything symptom wise but only started using pessaries on Monday so expect that to change..Feeling quite positive at the moment, keeping think just maybe this is the one, but i am sure that it will change as the 2ww goes by..

Auntie Kerrie - OTD 07.06.2010
Amethyst      - OTD 06.06.2010
Sarah1986 – OTD 5th June
Winegum – OTD 6th June
Beanie_1 - OTD 13th June
KGDee - OTD  ? th  June


----------



## sarah1986

HI girls 

Apologise for no personals - im sneaking on at work   

Hope ur all well, this 2ww is a nightmare. No one told me this was far worst than the build up to it lol! Or perhaps they did n i just didnt believe them! 

  that we all have an amazing splurge of BFP`s!

Luv to all x x x


----------



## loopylisa73

hi ladies.

How are all you 2wwers?  Its the worst and the best right...                                   

Hey Beanie, i am having fun my nephew is here till saturday with us(hes 15) such a lovely lad. The TT races are on and  although motorbikes zoomin 3 feet past me at 160 mph is not my idea of fun hes lovin it, 

I will be quiet for a few days while hes here but will have a look to check on 2wwers

Love

Loopy xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Cor blimey, there is so much going on here at the moment I don't know if I'll be able to keep up with you all  I'll do my very best though.

*Loopylisa* - Hope you're having a lovely time with your nephew? You got some nice things planned apart from watching noisy, fast bikes? 

*Sarah1986* - Hope you're feeling ok? Try and keep busy it's the only way to get through the 2WW. Everything's crossed for you honey 

*Beanie_1* - I missed your basting day, sorry it was a bit painful  Hope you're ok and don't worry about lack of symptoms it still early days honey. I have everything crossed for you and really hope this is your time. I want to see all my good FF buddies get the news they so deserve. Look after yourself, eat well, sleep well, keep yourself busy but no heavy lifting  Fingers and toes crossed 

*Tkbearlowey* - It's hard to be positive all the time, believe me I know! But it's not over yet honey, stay strong and who knows maybe you'll get a lovely shock in the next couple of days. Here's hoping 

*Auntie-Kerry* - It's so hard not to read into every little symptom our body produces, I think we all do it! I find the 2nd week a lot harder but just and try and occupy your mind with other things if at all possible. Rent out a DVD or go to the cinema or out for a nice meal. I always try and plan some nice things. Fingers crossed honey 

*Bubbles2718 *- Oh honey try not to get too down, I know what you mean though when you say that you have that feeling. But it isn't over yet and there have been girls on here who thought that it was all over for them and next thing they knew they were pregnant. So hang on in there honey as you never know. 

*Lillybee* - Fingers crossed for you honey 

*Winegum* - Hello honey, I'm so glad you had fun this weekend  Hope you're feeling really positive about everything. It sounds like you have lots of lovely family and friends who really love and support you, it means a lot doesn't it? How you feeling within yourself? Nearly a week down. I really hope that this is your one honey, I so want it to work out for you. When you off to Turkey? A nice break on the beach in the sun will be wondeful. 

*KGDee* - Another one on the 2WW there's loads of you this time round  Hope you're feeling ok honey? Everything crossed for you. 

*Sparkles* - How you feeling honey, any news? Big hug coming your way  

*Nikkican* - Fingers crossed for Thursday, hope you have some decent size follies? 

*Loopdy* - Glad you had a nice day out with DH and puppies  What sort of dogs are they? Did you make the Bakewell tart? Mmmmmm...I love them  Waiting to start again is always hard but try and enjoy the time out and let your hair down a bit. That's what I've been doing for the past couple of weeks. 

*Cat1608* - What wonderful news  You must be feeling over the moon  Hope it all works out for you honey 

*Fred73* -  for yesterday hope you got suitably drunk on champagne  Good luck for your consultation this week let us know how you get on. 

*Commutergirl *- Hope you had a fabby time in Italy 

*Tryingtryingtrying* - Good luck for tomorrow. Now you know what to expect, things will hopefully be a bit easier for you this time round. I hope it all works out for you, everything crossed. You did make me chuckle about you knocking down walls  sounds like fun!

Sorry if I've missed anyone off, I've tried my best.

*AFM* - Had a lovely weekend up North. MIL was a bit teary but she really enjoyed us being there and we made sure to spoil her. We went to the Yorkshire wildlife park on Sunday as they've just rescued 3 prides of Lions from Romania, it was lovely to see. Went to a comedy gala last night which was fun. Not feeling too hot this morning, feeling really headachy, tired and a bit sick  Not sure if it might be hayfever as I do sometimes get it. Just waiting for AF to arrive and hoping to start IUI numero 5 next week.

Lots of love to you all,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Meltowers

Hello all, I'm back after an slightly extended break. I hardly recognise any names on here now, so much been happening. I'll have to have a proper read to familiarise myself with all your stories again. I first posted on here a few months back during my first (unsuccessful) IUI.  My treatment was then delayed the next two months due to a mix up with my referral for tubes test then delayed again the following month because step son was very ill in hospital (he's completely fine now) then just when I thought was all set for last month I found out smear test out of date so no go then either. That really knocked me for six (is someone trying to tell me something?) and took a while to bounce back and not sure completely bounced at that. Anyway, after slight bank holiday panic (cycle starts 5 days early for first time in life, clinic shut, noooo!!!) all systems are finally go. 

Good luck to you all and will do proper post (i.e. where it's not all about me) soon xx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Just an update....  

12dpiui - started bleeding this morning - not full on yet, but it's only a matter of hours I think   

I'm off for a cup of tea, a good cry and the largest bar of chocolate I can find....
I have my fingers crossed for the rest of you on the 2ww.    


Am x


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.
Thanks for all of the messages. Really supportive forum.
I am sorry I have souded so negative- have been to fertilty clinic this morning for what might be my last injection as testing day tomorrow- otherwise these dreaded injections will have to carry on into 12 weeks of pregnancy- oh well- we will see what happens.
What I said to Fertility nurse is that I am lucky to have another NHS IVF treatment and one more IUI if needed.
Anyway will post something tomorrow and will then join the IVF forum if I need to.
Good luck to everyone- keeping things crossed- we are all in the same boat on here, so it is good to know that we can go through this dreaded tww together.

Lots of Love and Positive Thoughts.

Anna xxxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello girls,

looks a bit difficult to keep up with everything that is going on, so my apologies in advance to those I am going to leave out!

*Sarah* - hi dear, glad that you had a nice weekend.   
I agree with you that the principle should be "let's try and do everything that is in my power to increase my chances", so give up coffee and drinks, but I am just not strong enough!  
I did go to an ACU (the former name of CRGH) open evening and this confirmed us that it was the place to choose.
Re annoying visitors, I am prepared to slip in something such as "oh, we don't accept Amex, but any other credit cards are fine". My SIL is also very touchy, so this might give her something to moan about for the next year or so!
Oh, and thanks for the tips about the beauty school - might give it a go!

*Dixie* - Hi! how are things progressing?   

*Beanie* - fingers crossed for a third time lucky! How are you feeling now?    

*Winegum* - hi, how are you feeling? Glad that you had a lovely time and that people were lovely to you.
another fan of Alan Titchmarsh's books! I only have the Container Gardening one, but it is so clear! We flew back from Italy on Sunday, so yesterday we went shopping for plants and spent most of the afternoon planting, sorting out seeds and repotting. Easy freudian interpretation about my loving of planting seeds and watching them grow!   
When is your birthday? When are you off to Turkey?
I am also planning a trip to Monsoon ahead of my next wedding - I am going to see there a rather dull and judgmental couple I used to know while at uni, so I'll definitely have to shine! 

*Fred73* - a belated Happy Birthday!  hope you had a lovely day. I am also considering complementary medicines, but want to speak to a doctor first and find what exactly are the problems to be tackled.

*Loopylisa* - how are things dear?  

*Cat1608* - great to hear again about you with such good news! I was about to write that the beginning of a relationship is so good, but actually the rest is so good as well...

*Loopdy* - Glad that you are feeling better.  

*Meltowers* - sorry you have to endure all of this. Hope you are soon back onto the saddle.  

*Amethyst* - so sorry dear - a big hug coming your way.  

Hi to Tryingx3, Ceci.Bee, Tkbearlowey, Sarah1986, Kgdee, Bubbles and everyone else; hope you had a great weekend, lots of xxxx to those on their 2ww!

AFM - I had a lovely weekend in Italy for my friends' wedding. Nicely informal, and although we didn't know any of their friends we were pretty confident that we would like them - which was indeed the case!
The main news is that we have broken the hesitation and booked a consultation for next week. I thought it would be better to book it now than after having a niece and a nephew around for a solid week: they are not easy kids and having them around might lead us to think that after all life without kids is not SO bad and that we might just forget about it   
I will probably write only short posts in the next week - I cannot post with the visitors around and am going to have a hectic week at work. I'll keep an eye on you anyway!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## sparkles29

Yes, that's right! Or at least that's what the 4x preg test kit say?! I called the clinic a little worried, coz i don't want to get excited, I've waited over 3yrs for this, and i think it's happened?! 
I have to go for a scan at week 7 which is mid June,(i am told i am 4weeks today) so until then, my lips are sealed and I'm   that all is OK,  don't feel like I'm out of the woods just yet! 
But allowing myself a little smile... 
 for all of you!!! If it can happen for me, someone with unexplained infertility, 36 yrs of age, it can happen for others too! Good luck to you all, sending   to all of you. Thank you to all of you for listening and acknowledging me on this supportive forum, it has really helped keep me sane! 
sparkles xxx


----------



## ceci.bee

YAY sparkles that is great news congratulations!


----------



## sarah1986

Yay Sparkles congratulations!!! Yipee! xxx


----------



## sparkles29

*sarah1986* Keeping my fingers crossed for you too and lots of    xxx


----------



## joeyrella

congratulations sparkles


----------



## honky

Congratulations Sparkles     Fantastic news for you xx


----------



## honky

Hi.

Brilliant news for Sparkles  

Had scanning of follicles today,not quite big enough so another 2 days of puregon and bursellin (cant spell it!), and scan again thurs to see the outcome. If all well basting saturday or monday the latest . Know what to expect this time. Am currently off work with a viral infection, think it's all taking it's toll .

*Wingegum* - thanks for that, the fertility nurse sort of gave us same advice, but felt a little weird staying in room on couch just wishing the time away! If D IUI is sat DH will be with me but if a weekday then he can't get the time off as it's getting awkward to keep making excuses for him , we're keeping it as quiet as we can, only my work currently know.

*KGDee * - I was exactly the same, horrid  to DH in the lead up to the DIUI and then just before AF arrived, glad it wasn't just me 

*Ce a bee * - We're having DI. As far as I know we haven't paid the £10 licence fee, but as we are private, Im guessing that it was alsready included in teh price for us . gOOD LUCK.

*Sarah 1986 - GOOD LUCK  

amethyst uk -     

Meltowers* - Good luck


----------



## Loopdy

Sparkles that's the best news!!!!  A massive congratulations and you've made me look forward to my second IUI even more now!!  I'm really pleased for you!!!         

Wishing everyone else on the 2ww as much luck as Sparkles      

Loopdy
x


----------



## amethyst_uk

Congratulations *Sparkles*...you've given me a small shred of hope.

*AFM* - AF is here...didn't make it to OTD...  
Will call clinic tomorrow and prepare myself up for round 2.

I may be down, but I'm not beaten.....  
Good luck to my remaining cycle buddies   

Am x

Auntie Kerrie - OTD 07.06.2010
Amethyst - OTD 06.06.2010 - BFN  
Sarah1986 - OTD 5th June
Winegum - OTD 6th June
Beanie_1 - OTD 13th June
KGDee - OTD 16th June


----------



## Loopdy

Amethyst - I'm really sorry to hear that you think AF has arrived.  Sending you a big     

I too am hoping cycle two is the lucky one, so here's to success! 
Loopdy
x


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies


Congrats Sparkles - fantastic news    Woo hoo!!!


Sorry to hear your news Amethyst - sending you   .


AFM - went to clinic today. Lining is even thicker than when I last went which was 6 weeks ago and no sign of   . So going to see GP thursday to be given tablets to bring it on and then decision. Do I go for treatment this cycle or wait? Part of me says go for it as i'm nearly 38, never know when my periods come and so could be another few precious months before I have another go, or do I wait until I am 100% emotionally ready for possible disappointment? But are we ever 100% ready??


I just don't know what to do at the moment.    You're the only ones who understand so had to share it with you - sorry 


Sending you all   and loads of    for some more   .


Cxxx


----------



## KGDee

SPARKLES!!  - AWESOME NEWS!!! im so happy for you, Ive got little happy tears for you!!! fingers crossed that all is well and Im truely smiling for you!!!     

Amethyst - Hi honey, dont know what to say but sending         to you  XX keep on hanging in there xxxx

Ive added my date onto the list   

was mega psycho woman over the weekend  but seem to of calmed down abit    and im meant to be doing my NVQ coursework but just wrote a long message on here and it crashed    bloody computers!!!!

Hugs to you all, K


----------



## KGDee

Cat, thats why were all here to share stuff    dont apologise!!!!!! Every time I start treatment Im emotionally different, everytime, but like you said, were all getting older and it feels like time is slipping past X This time round me and DH had a row before treatment, and it made it all feel wrong    But I love him dearly and know its all OK really. Im just so hormoned up it just gets crazy sometimes . sending big   for you XX 

Im so glad I found this site, you girls are so supportive and funny and nice   

And I forgot to add mine so here it is    good luck girls XX

Auntie Kerrie - OTD 07.06.2010
Amethyst      - OTD 06.06.2010
Sarah1986 – OTD 5th June
Winegum – OTD 6th June
Beanie_1 - OTD 13th June
KGDee - OTD  16th  June


----------



## Loopdy

Hi all,

The support is just great on here isn't it.  I sometimes think that I need to give myself a break, to recover from the treatment and the disappointment.  Me and DH have been trying for over 4 years on our own but I have to say now that I feel closer to getting our baby than ever before, just had one failed attempt of IUI.  There is part of me that would like to step back and "chill" out about it but a bigger part of me that just wants to go for it and treat everytime as this could be it.  I turned 37 a few weeks ago and it's made me more determined not to rest until I get there.  Unfortunately AF came after my first IUI and I thought, well, at least I know rather than guessing what the heck my body was doing!  Now however I just want it to end so I can start the treatment for the second IUI.

I guess nobody knows how much strength we have inside us but even though I've never met any of the wonderful ladies on here I know that we are pretty strong cookies to get this far.  Sending you and everyone lots of      Reading about Sparkles good news has put me on a real positve note.

Loopdy
x


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi Ladies

Scaraloo i have heaps planned for him but trying to get him outta bed b4 1pm is a challange   Hope all goes well so you can start your IUI next week 

Hi Meltowers you have had heaps to deal with.... hope the IUI goes well when it happens 

Amethyst hunnie im so sorry xx      Keep your PMA strong hunnie xxxx

Hey Bubbles we all get the negative thoughts hun dont apologise good luck for today xx  

Hey commutergirl im doing well thanks hunnie, glad your consult is next week and fingers crossed you are all go xxx 

*SPARKLES* WOW!!!!!!!!    congrats hunnie sooo pleased for you    

Cat I agree with you... we may have enough PMA to try and deal with it, but i dont think we are ever emotionally ready for good or bad news on our little journey.....
Look at what you want and what you need and the rest doesnt matter. The first thing i think about when i wake up is a baby of my own so i dont give up ( i have wobbles tho haha). Take it easy hun   

all you guys still on 2ww ......  for all       

Hi to all of the other special ladies i may have missed today xxx  
to you all xxx

Love and  s

Loopy xx


----------



## Beanie3

Sparkles congratulations hunni    , given me a little bit hope that just maybe it will work


----------



## sarah1986

Morning ladies

Woke up bleeding this morning (

Not sure if im meant to phone clinic or stil wait til otd to test then call them. But thats on a Saturday so they wouldnt be open..... Any ideas anyone?

Love to all x


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.
Thankyou so much for your support.
I had a negative testing this morning and now have my period.
Will be on IVF forum next, so I wish you the best of luck with everything.

Best Wishes
Anna xxxx


----------



## locket83

Wow Sparkles - congratulations!!    I've been lurking around looking out for those BFP's! fantastic news you must be over the moon xx

I hope everyone else is well, Amethyst, so sorry for you BFN, stay strong and positive, it will happen   

Good luck to all of you ladies on the 2ww - Sarah1986, Auntie Kerrie, Beanie, Winegum & KGDee, sending lots of    your way xxx

AFM - 7 week scan next Tuesday, extremely nervous about it just    we see a little heartbeat. 

I'm gonna be keeping my eye out for some more of those juicy BFP's!!! 

 
Locket xxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Oh Girls whats happenening!!??

Amathyst, am so sorry the witch got to you before you got to OTD, I hope the clinic have some good  news for you today in terms of your next treatment, and that once you're ready you can move onto that. I hope you found a huge bar of chocolate to find comfort in, how is your Dp?

Sarah, I felt so positive for you, are you bleeding like its your period or spotting? Some women do have little bleeds when they're due on, and the feeling you described in your diary yesterday are also the same as early pregnancy symptoms... I would call your clinic today to get advice.

Bubbles, sorry for your BFN, I wish you all the best with the enxt stage of your journey, pop on here from time to time to keep us updated 

Sparkles!!! Thats absoloutely wonderful news    sending lots of sticky vibes your way, can't wait to hear about your uss! Roll on 4 weeks!!

Locket, how exciting that your scan is nearly here, are you experiencing any symptoms or one of the lucky ones that sails through the first trimester?

Hello to Loopdy, Loopy lisa, Winegum, KGDee, Cat, commutergirl, and sorry if I've missed anyone. 
As for me, not too much to report, still going with the pessaries, boobs still tender, mauybe some bue veins appearing but not too sure if its my eyes playing tricks. Dont feel any different to most months really.    that AF stays away!

xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Bubbles so sorry for your BFN        wish you BFP on IVF xxxx take care x

Locket WOW im sooo excited for you....i could squeal  hehehe   

Sarah...if you think you should call them ....they will help or answer questions hunnie...i was always on the fone to mine....    

How are you Beanie?? xxxx  

loops
xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

*Sparkles* - Congratulations honey on your  that's really great news, you and DH must be over the moon. It's great when we get news like this as it gives us all the hope that it could work for us as well. Look after yourself and keep in touch 

*Locket* - Lovely to hear from you  You must be so excited about next week, fingers crossed all goes well and you get to hear your beautiful locketbean heartbeat. Let us know how you get on 

*Bubbles* - I am so sorry honey  I wish you all the best for IVF and so hope you get the news that you deserve. All the best honey 

*Sarah1986 - *Oh honey I'm really sorry  I would phone your clinic today and see what they say. Thinking of you 

*Loopylisa* - Teenagers  what they like?!?!? Lol brings back memories. Enjoy your week 

*Loopdy* - Stay strong it's the only way to get through this. I know what you mean about just getting on with it and not delaying. I'm 38(gulp) this month and I really panic about time now. We'll get there honey, one way or the other 

*KGDee* - The emotions you experience on this can be really intense, one minute ok, the next  and then  CRAZY! Take comfort in the fact you're not alone  Good luck with the coursework, what you studying? 

*Cat1608* - It's a tough one isn't it and sometimes you just want someone to give you the answer and tell you what to do. Follow your heart and whatever the decision is will be the right one. Good luck sweety 

*Amethyst_UK* - I am so sorry honey  Take care of yourself and treat yourself to some nice things over the next few days. Big hug coming your way    

*Honky* - Here's a little follie dance to make those beauties grow              Best of luckfor the next scan.

*Commutergirl* - Hiya honey, so glad you had a lovely time in Italy  Brilliant news about next weeks consultation. We're going to the CRGH open evening tonight. Hope the guests don't drive you too  I like the "oh, we don't accept Amex, but any other credit cards are fine"  I think you should try it out. Enjoy the sunshine 

*Meltowers* - How lovely to hear from you and brilliant news about your step son you must all be so relieved. There's a few of us still here that you'll remember. You've had a bit of a year haven't you, let's hope that things start to turn around and luck is on your side. Really glad you're able to start again, best of luck for this cycle. 

*Auntie-Kerry* - Everything crossed for you honey  
Enjoy the sunshine ladies while we have it 

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## honky

*Scaralooloo* - Thanks for the folli dance, you certainly made me laugh 

*Sarah1986 * - I was right on phone to clinic when AF arrived for me, they got me in the next day to scan that everything was as it should be, next cycle of treatment started straight away. Sending you lots of love  

*Loopdy * - Keep strong  Have to keep strong and hope that 2nd cycle is the one, same as I'm hoping 

Take care

Honky xxx


----------



## sarah1986

Sorry to post wiv no personals, all about me im afraid   

No blood now when i wipe sorry tmi! Sooo confuuuused?! xxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Sarah have you called the clinic? They might want you to increase your pessaries? It doesn't sound like its over yet


----------



## Loopdy

Sarah - When my first IUI failed I had bleeding that seem to start and then stop for three days before AF properly came but when I went to the clinic she said that it was quite common for ladies to bleed if they were pregnant because of the treatment so don't give up yet...  sending you lots of      

Loopdy
x


----------



## Loopdy

Hi ladies,

Quick question, I'm currently on day 15 of my cycle (waiting for AF to arrive to start second IUI) but I've been getting some cramping pains for the last 3-4 days.  

Boobs are also tender too.  Wasn't sure if it was the remnance of all the meds from the first IUI or something?   

Hope you're all well ladies,
Loopdy
x


----------



## honky

Hi,

Loopdy - I had exactly the same symptoms after our first IUI was abandonded. The clinic said that this was my body getting "rid" of all the drugs, as not in a natural menstral cycle with having taken the drugs, and this is very common  .

Hope this can be of some help to you

Hope everyone else is keeping well?

Honky xxx


----------



## Loopdy

Hi Honky,

It does help thank you.  I was worried it was a cyst that would delay my Af starting and it's bad enough having to wait a small amount of time to try our next IUI! I guess I'm not surprised my body is throwing the drugs back at me, I pumped enough into it!

Thanks Honky, hope you're ok too and getting ready for your dreaded 2ww.  I wish you the best of luck.

Loopdy
x


----------



## nikkican

Sparkles    Conrgatulations!!!!! that's fantastic news. So pleased for you! xxxxxxx


----------



## KGDee

Hi all

just a really quick one to say hi and send hugs XX

Bubbles - good luck with everything and I hope you get there soon XX    

Scara - Im stydying NVQ3 Signmaking   

Thanks for your support guys, I think im not so psycho now as Ive got my red PJs on now and not my cow ones!! DH will be pleased!!   

Oh and I made some cupcakes tonight... one egg had a double yolk,     OMEN I thought!!! then the next egg had a triple yolk!!!!    and then I thought these buns are gonna taste like an omelette     hehehehe XX

just had one and they are BEAUTIFUL!!!!    

Night girls!!!!


----------



## Loopdy

KGDee - I love cupcakes!  Feel free to pop by and drop one off! 

I would take that as a great omen for sure.  What with you and your mutiple yokes and me with my mum in laws palm reading about me and DH having a son really soon and possibly twins, who knows!!!  

Here's to hoping the signs are correct!

Enjoy the rest of your omelette cupcakes   

Loopdy
x


----------



## LillyBee

Hi  Ladies,
Am now i/2 way throough my 2ww - it is hell  this is my second attempt at this IUI and we did it with no drugs again this time. Today is 6 days post basting .. trying to keep busy so dont have to think about it...
anyone else at the same place duing their iui treatment as would love to hear from you?
Lilly bee
heres soem fairy dust for all of us...


----------



## sarah1986

Hi Auntie Kerry

I wasnt given any pesseries? which i thought was strange as so many women on here have them? xxx


----------



## honky

Hi all,

Lovely sunny day today 

Just had scan, 2 nice 12 mm follicles so far, (last time only had one), another scan tomorrow and all being well basting on Monday .

*Question* - has any one else gone straight back to work after basting? I'm mainly sitting down in my job, thought just difficult getting half a day when it's my first day back from sick , appreciate responses.

*Sarah1986 * - Ive not had pessaries either, so you're not alone there.


----------



## sparkles29

Hi all, thanks to everyone for sending me so much love, I'm truly feeling it   , although still very cautious  as i'm only 4 weeks gone... scan at 7 weeks 22.06.10.

Hi *Honky,* just wanted to say i went straight back to work after my insem and my job too, is mainly seated. They say they push the washed sperm so far into cervix that it's not likely to come out once it's in. You may have little discharge - only due to using speculum etc..

At this point, i was told to drink lots of water (2L per day and drink fresh pineapple juice - (carton based but not from concentrate) - only after insem, apparently it helps with implantation).

Hope this helps and sending lots of    to you!


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hi all

Had a bit of a manic day yesterday. First scan (day 5) showed two large 13mm follicles (plus three 9mm and one 8mm), which made them worried about my estradiol levels. Waited to all day for blood results and got the all clear at 5p.m. Phew. Started Menopur injections yesterday, IUI #2 here we go. Hope the follicles don't go crazy!

*Sparkles*, such fantastic news! How are you feeling? You sounded stunned  Are you still cramping? Any other symptoms we should cling on to?  News like yours keeps everyone going here. Hope things are settling nicely. What day did you test?

*Loopdy*, you lovely lady  I have told hardly anyone - a close friend, and, rather strangely, another close friend's sister (after a few glassed of wine in the pub, before anything started of course). But nobody else. I can hardly cope with the expectation myself, I couldn't bear to face any questions, I don't think. Plus, I am a fairly private kind of person, so it doesn't seem natural. I think I only told the other two because I had to get it off my chest  BTW, I think your symptoms sound pretty promising. Can't wait to here positive news.

*Beanie*, how is it hanging  Hope everything is going according to plan. 

*Nikkican*, welcome. What stage are you up to now?

*KGDee*, v. pleased your basting went well. Now is the dreaded waiting time 

*Winegum*, I am in London, so going to the Whittington (NHS). Seems like a nice clinic so far. How about you? Your date is looming. Crossing everything for you! 

*LillyBee* - hello and stay calm, honey  Hope it's going well. The 2ww is awful. 

*TKbearlowley* - when's your OTD?

*Scaraloo* - thank you for your message. I did more wall bashing over the bank holiday  It's so good for getting it all out of your system! Hope AF has visited you so you can starting counting down.

*Meltowers* - keep us updated, fingers crossed.

*Commutergirl* - Hi! I hear you are Italian What is HPT in Italian? I will be in Genoa on OTD (DP's birthday too - it's all too much ) I don't want to buy them before then as I have no willpower.

*Amethyst* - sorry about your BFN.  Well done for going straight on (I am doing he same).

*Cat1608* - you are so right. Who is ever ready? Even if you think you are, you are likely to be easily thrown off course. It's a crazy road we've all found ourselves on.

*Sarah1986* - any news? How are you?

*Bubbles* - I am so sorry. Big hugs. What's next on your plan? Don't let this one get you down! 

*Honky *- I went straight back. Though I discovered I was bleeding heavily, the nurses said it was fine. In retrospect, I think I'd still do the same.

Big love to everyone and sorry if I've missed out anyone -- I know I must have!
XXXX


----------



## honky

Hi,

*Sparkles29* - Thank you for your advice. I think I will end up going straight back to work after the basting at lunchtime. Will also buy fresh pineapple juice to drink over the afternoon along with water . I'm sure that your next 3 weeks will fly by for you. Sending you lots of positive thoughts     

*Tryingtryingtrying* - It's good to see that someone else has also gone straight back to work after basting. Thank you. Sounds like we are in a similar place at the same time. Good luck 

Enjoy your afternoon


----------



## Scaralooloo

Afternoon Ladies,

Isn't this weather glorious 

*Honky* - If you're job is relatively stress free and doesn't involve any heavy lifting then I don't think there's a problem with going straight back to work, alot of women do. I usually take the day off just for piece of mind as I always feel a bit odd after basting and going back to work is the last thing on my mind! Do what's right for you as there is no scientific evidence that rest is necessary, I think just trying to be in a good frame of mind and stress free is what's important. 

*Tryingtryingtrying* - How exciting  Fingers crossed those lovely follies will mature beautifully and everything goes your way this time round. When's your next scan? How are you finding the Whittington? I had the choice of going there as that's my local hospital but I insisted on UCH. 

*Sparkles* - I can imagine you must be feeling terrified at the moment, but stay positive and in a few weeks time you'll get to hear a beautiful tiny sparkle heartbeat  just think how wonderful that will be? 

*Sarah1986 *- Don't worry about the pessaries I wasn't given them on my first 3 IUIs with Clomid. And was only given them on my last attempt. I think but don't quote me on this that they tend to give them to women who have a thin womb lining as the pessaries help protect and give extra cushioning and padding for implantation. If they haven't offered it obviously means you don't need them. 

*Lillybee* - Best of luck honeybee, it's good to keep busy and to keep your mind occupied helps time go by faster. Fingers crossed for you 

*Loopdy* - Thanks for PM it's lovely to chat to you 

*KGDee* - I LOVE CUPCAKES  I think the double & triple yolk is definately an omen. Be careful what you wish for 

*Winegum* - How you doing lovely? Thinking of you 

*Commutegirl* - Hope your guests are behaving and not driving you too 

AFM - Went to an IVF open evening last night at CRGH in London, it has just confirmed my thoughts that if we have to go down that route I really want to be treated there as it's such a wonderful place and I got such a good feeling from being there. Not sure where we're going to find the £6000/£8000 to fund it but we'll cross that bridge if and when we come to it!

Love,
Sarah
xx


----------



## Sue74

Wow what a lot has been happening, I've only been away a week  . Have read back and will do some personals tonight.

Wanted to to send amethyst and bubbles   .  Try to keep positive both of you   

Sarah-I'm    and    for you hun

Sparkles-      thats fantanstic news.  It gives us all the positivity we need  .

Lets hope its the start of many more   , Good luck to all those in the 2ww


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies,
enjoying the sunshine?
*Sparkles* - fantastic news!!! congratulations!      
*Amethyst* - sorry dear. A big hug.   
*Cat1608* - tricky one... like you say, we are never 100% ready for disappointment, so it really depends on how you feel. I couldn't cope with the emotional rollercoaster and the stress of juggling with excuses so I never had too close treatments, but 
I wish you good luck whatever you choose to do!   
*Sarah1986* - any news? not everybody gets pessaries, they just prescribe them if your lining might need a bit of help thickening, so don't worry if you weren't given them.  
*Bubbles* - sorry to hear this. I wish you the best of luck with IVF.   
*Scaralooloo* - hey dear   I am reverting to your nickname to avoid confusion with the other Sarah... was about to post this asking how you found the CRGH open evening and saw your new post. Glad that you liked it. Gosh, £ 6,000-8,000? I had underestimated this  . I am coping with my guests, but not sure I still will after the weekend...  
*KGDee* - where do you buy the eggs from?   well, certainly a positive sign!  
*Honky* - I never went back to work as my clinic does IUIs in the afternoon and my workplace is far away, but I would have gone back otherwise. If your job is a quiet one it won't harm your chances.
Good luck!
*Tryingx3* - HPT in Italian is "test di gravidanza". not sure if you can find them at the supermarket or if you should go at least to the pharmacy counter... Enjoy Genoa and    ! (why there? any particular connection? I have never been there but I am told it has a nice atmosphere, and there are amazing places nearby).

Hi to everybody else!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## honky

*Scaralooloo* - Thanks for your advice. Yes Monday afternoon will be stress free and only a couple of hours after basting and I will be going home. Felt weird after the first attempt, but I'm sure that's because I didn't know what to expect. Day off the following day, so can take it easy 

*Commutergirl* - My clinic does IUI's at lunchtime. I'm working very close by, so could go in lunch break and back again, all being well tomorrow . And thanks, it will be relatively quiet Monday afternoon and I'll be mainly sitting down.

Thanks yet again for your invaluable advice and support on here. So Glad that I found the site, it's become a "necessary" to log on here


----------



## commutergirl

*Honky* - funnily enough, one of the reasons we had chosen our clinic was that it was close to my previous workplace, thus making it easy to sneak out for a "late lunch" or something like that! shame that by the time we started treatment I had started working in another town   
However, if you feel like it, and if you prefer not to give any explanations at work (which is my case), going back to work will be perfectly fine.


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi girls, nothing to report here yet, Sarah sorry to read you're still bleeding, what did the clinic say?

Winegum how are you getting on? x

Auntie Kerrie - OTD 07.06.2010
Amethyst      - OTD 06.06.2010
Sarah1986 – OTD 5th June
Winegum – OTD 6th June
Beanie_1 - OTD 13th June
KGDee - OTD  16th  June


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Sarah1986 - hope you are ok, have you spokend to the clinic yet, keeping everything crossed for you hunni   

Scaralooloo - Glad the open evening went really well and you came away feeling positive, am keeping everything crossed that you won't have to cross that bridge   

Winegum - hope 2ww being kind to you   

Trying - really hope those follies are growing   

Honky - really hope sacn goes well tommorrow   

Ameythst - i'm so sorry sweetie     be kind to yourself hunni 

Hello kdb, kdgee, sue74, fred73, auntie kerry, nikkican, lilliebee, commutergirl, bubbles, loopdy, loopylisa

Sending lots of hugs       
Appologies to those i missed so much going on


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Just a quickie *Scaraloo*

Just wanted to say I did a massive spreadsheet of all the costs and rates of success of IVF clinics in London, using HFEA's stats, and CRGH came out on top. Good choice. I didn't realise it cost so much though  Their website is v. confusing, but they seemed quite on top of things when I rang them up, so they would be my choice too if I had to go private. Their web design skills are irrelevant  We have Queen Charlotte's lined up for IVF if there's no success with IUI.

(And the Whittington is OK. The usual the NHS atmosphere of unprofessional chatter, below par reception staff, no private room to produce sperm and missing appointment letters. But I think we are lucky to have it, so we just persevere as much as we can )

*Commutergirl* Thank you. I love the word gravidanza! We chose Genoa because we go to Italy at least once a year (sometimes only 3 or 4 days at a time, sometimes travelling around for a couple of weeks) and we haven't yet been to Liguria.
XXXXXXXX


----------



## honky

*Commutergirl* - Thanks for your advice. Yeah, keeping it relatively quiet at work, only 2 people know that have to, difficult as I have appointments all day long, so some may have to be cancelled to accommodate my appointments. So far work is being good, am managing it all myself, how long it will go "fine" for I do not know! Fingers crossed for a good basting Monday is all I can say 

*Beanie* - Thanks for mentioning me in your trail. Hope that all is well with you 

Take care


----------



## nikkican

Been for a scan today after taking injections since last Wednesday. Had one large follie on the right side along with a smaller one and a two small ones on the left hand side. So have been told to take the trigger shot on Sat night and will be basted on Monday. I have heard somewhere that hot water bottles will help the follies grow. Can anyone tell me if this is correct? Or any advice will be great. xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hi Nikkican

Apprently the warmth helps them, so i used one on my last IUI, not sure if it worked but in my mind i knew i was doing everything i could.


----------



## Winegum

I'm so sorry about this formatting - it's going to take me ages to sort it out so not going to bother - I don't know why I have these problems  

Girls, girls, I said slow down, not speed up - no wonder the newbies are bewildered at how they will keep up    I have to say though - good efforts from all - the support just radiates through the screen.*Lillybee-* You're almost half way through! Yay - have you added your name to the list? Wishing you all the best for the rest of your 2ww. Keep positive. [/size]  
*Loops* - glad you are having a good time with your nephew - Ahhh it's sweet that he wants to go and stay with his auntie loops at half term - and it must be nice for you to be such a cool and much loved Auntie.  

*Bubbles2718*- So sorry honey]   - good luck with IVF 

*Auntie-Kerry* - Hi honey, how are you doing - still symptom spotting? It's hard not to isn't it? I guess you are doing exactly the same as me and just trying to stay sane! Now, where's my dh so I can give him some grief  

*tkbearlowey *and *Sarah1986* - What news?  

*Beanie*- Hope your PMA is still intact.  
*Scaralooloo-* Hi honey - thank you so much for all your good wishes and what you said - it means so much. I'm feeling fine, although started to get a bit nervous now that the knicker watching has begun. I have been feeling quite positive and calm this 2ww - can't explain it. We are off to Turkey on Saturday 12th after work, flying from Bristol, back on 22nd, so we have 9 full days of holiday and I can't wait. Glad you had a good and busy weekend. Really hope you will be well on the way to insem number 5 soon.   Glad you had a good time at the open evening - why so expensive though, do you get lots of luxury extras? I guess if yu get a BFP, cost is immaterial. I really hope you get a natural BFP inbetween treatment like Dixie.  
*Meltowers* - Hi honey - you were my first cycle buddy back in Jan, remember? Nice to see you back on the board. You have been so busy being kind to other people - I hope you will get a chance to be kind to yourself soon and put yourself first.   You're not the only one to have last minute set-backs - unfortunately the they are all too common but it sounds like you are good to go now. Good luck.
*Amethyst* -    So sorry cycle buddy, I really am. I'm still flying the flag for us 2wwers - only just, AF could come any minute ......hanging on by my finger nails.......Glad to hear you've got some more fight in you   
*Commutergirl*- Hi lovely - hope your guests are pulling their weight  Potting plants and watching them grow on is nice isn't it? I'm getting very excited about my grass seed growing - we've patched up our lawn a bit and it looks great - yes, it would be nice if we had something else to grow and nurture wouldn't it    My bday is 14th and we're of to Turkey on 12th. When are you off to your next wedding - what an expensive summer, though shopping was easy - I guess you just went to john lewis and got 5 toasters    Glad you had a lovely time. Also glad you have booked an appointment and I hope it goes really well and that you get a lot from it. Thinking of you and let us know how you get on.  

*OMG Sparkles!*    spin   Congratulations! I'm so pleased for you - first time lucky! Yay!
*Cat1608* - honey, I just want to encourage you to go this cycle, but why are you hesitating, is it just because you don't want to be let down? I can also see how timing isn't great having met a new man.....whatever you decide, we are here to support you   
*KGDee* - I posted on here that me and dh had had a row just before our second insemination and spent the day not really speaking - I had lots of responses from people saying they also row at important times - it's funny how all the tension just seems to come out right then   never mind. Mmmm cupcakes - I also like baking and you'll laugh, I was getting an omelette ready today (me and dh have a cafe) and guess what - a double yolker!! Though we weren't able to turn it into a cupcake omelette   Thought of you though!
*Loopdy* - loved your positive post.   How are you doing?
*Locket* - oooooh how exciting! Can't wait to read about your scan. All the best.  
*Honky* - great news about your follies - hope thy both grow big and strong for Monday. I also went straight back to work, and worked before I went too. I don't have pessaries either and while I feel a bit left out, at the same time I'm quite glad because they don't sound too nice.
*Tryingx3* - gosh, you're lucky  getting to go ahead with all that follicle activity - glad all is ok. Thanks for your good wishes - yes, I'm nearly there - still hanging on, just. I'm at Exeter. Your description of your clinic sounds much like my experience of both my local hosp where I had initial investigations and my fert clinic - I have had to take them in hand more than once   When are you of to Italy?
*Sue74 *- Hi honey - nice to hear from you - what's going on with you?
*Nikkican* - great news about your scan! You need warmth, not heat so be careful. Personally, I don't do anything other than hold my tummy with warm hands cause I would worry about overdoing it with HWBs and baths. Good luck for this cycle.   
Hello to *ceci.bee, joeyrella, kdb *and *everyone else*   
Has anyone been reading the IVF diaries? Check out *Huggies* and *Daisy* - both just had ET and on 2ww.
AFM - It's getting scary - this time last IUI AF had turned up, but I'm not out of the woods yet because I have to get to Sat night before I can get excited - that's the end of day 16pIUI. I feel weird - I have felt weird all 2ww, quietly positive, confident, like I'm really ready for this now, like it might actually be my turn - gone is the dismissive "Oh this won't work" attitude - most unlike me. I will let you know as soon as I know anyway girls - have a nice weekend everyone and extra special positive vibes to all my fellow 2wwers. 
Big love to all xxxxxx

Auntie Kerrie - OTD 07.06.2010
Amethyst - OTD 06.06.2010
Sarah1986 - OTD 5th June
Winegum - OTD 6th June
Beanie_1 - OTD 13th June
KGDee - OTD 16th June
Lillybee - OTD ?
[size=0.7em]


----------



## nikkican

Thanks for all your advice. I will keep my belly warm then between now and Sat night. 
Will be glad when Monday comes even though I know the 2ww is going to be horrible. I have got two weeks off work though, dont know if that is a good thing or not because it gives me more time to analyse every symptom. xx


----------



## cat1608

Evening girls


Just a quickie tonite as am absolutely shattered - had a day out on Isle of Wight with my sister in the sunshine which was lovely. 


Hope all are well and   and    and lots of   to all of you on your   . Thank you for all your words of encouragement and support following my last post.


AFM - looks like my body has decided and i think   has arrived. I say think becos with my body it could stop tomorrow   . I've decided to go for it. My last treatment was abandoned nearly 2 months ago, so it's time to get on with making my baby   . I've had a long, hard think and nothing is ever simple in my life and if I waited for the "perfect" time then I would be waiting forever. I've waited 37 years for my baby - and me thinks it's time it happens!!!!


Drugs ordered and will be here saturday, and I think first scan with be monday as   going to be really heavy apparantly - can't wait   !!! Going to ring clinic in morning and find out anyway.


Loadsa love,    and of course lucky       to all you lovely ladies.


Cxx


----------



## sarah1986

Cat1609 - I live on the island babe! Glad u enjoyed ur day! 

Soz being lazy n copying me post frm 2ww thread but thought I'd update u lovely girls

Hi girls

well went to hospital for scan n not pregnant, I'd done another test this morning so no big shocker but the positive side is that altho he said I'm not on day 1 of cycle yet as not "full flow" bleeding sorry tmi! He did say he was quite happy 4me to start next iui straight away n gave me prescription for next lot of injections. While waiting for prescription dp got really tearful, which he was mortified about seeing as we were in the cafe, bless him! Looking back I actually think he had it in his head that they'd do the internal scan n say - oh actually she's pregnant n it's just early bleeding. Brokey heart to see him upset but glad in sum ways as I felt so much better after a gd cry lol! 

Sorry bout the all about me post girls, just needed to get it off me chest m just got in frm taking me nana to bingo, hee hee! 

Hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

I'm really sorry *Sarah* - I know what you are going through.   Fingers crossed that attempt #2 is our turn! 
Stay strong hun and be kind to yourself.

Am x


----------



## Beanie3

I'm really sorry sarah    great that you can get started on no2 hunni..wishing you all the best   



Afm - still not getting much symptom wise except for the odd twinge, having little doubt now that just maybe it has not worked...


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Girlies,

Well , my body just a pain, doesnt know what its doing  ?
Last month had a 24 day cycle so thought may be similar this month, ha wot a joke. got all the major AF signs but not arrived yet but i know its en route. Pest eh    ?
Anyway i should be testing tomorrow but think its more likely i'll be consoling mysel as know whats coming.

I am so trying to be realistic, but am sooooooo gutted too.

Post tomorrow and let you know if AF arrived, nasty thing it is xxxxx

Thanks for all your support evevryone

Love Trace
xxxxxxxxxxxxv


----------



## fusciapink

Hi All, 
Have not been on here for a while. Moved house beginning of May and have not had a landline or internet since. For some stupid reason it takes a certain provider 6 weeks to close your old account and open a new one in your new home. AND, they can't keep your old telephone number. Anyway, rant over. I have borrowed my parents Dongle in the meantime so I can finally get on FF and catch up on how everyone is doing.
I can see a few old faces on here, (not a good thing I guess) and I'm sending big hugs to all    
Congratulations to those who have had the brilliant BFP  . It does give the rest of us hope.
AFM, my second IUI was abandoned as by the time I went for my second scan the follie had collapsed. I didn't have to wait long for AF to arrive, 19 day cycle! Unheard of with me. I started IUI again but unfortunately the    arrived before I got to my OTD on 2/6/10. On my first IUI i was on two cyclogest a day and my af arrived 3 days after OTD. This time I was on one cyclogest a day and I started spotting on Friday on and off. I did a test on Monday and got a BFN and then AF arrived Tuesday. Day before OTD. I had actually felt quite positive about this one and had felt twinges during the 2ww that didn't feel the same as on my first IUI. I'm still not convinced that nothing happened as af only tends to last a couple of days and this has been on and off for nearly a week. 
Anyway, we'd already booked our appt with the consultant about IVF on Tuesday. As we have been TTC for over 3 years and everything with me and DH appear all normal, they have recommended we go straight onto ICSI as there may be a problem with fertilisation. So they don't want to risk wasting time on IVF.
Although I'm disapppointed that IUI did not work for us, the good  news is that the PCT had originally said that we didn't qualify for a 'free go', but as they haven't yet got their house in order, they have allowed us to have one free ICSI which is great news as it costs about £4.5k. I go for a pre-treatment scan on Monday and then we'll start the lenghly process after my next AF.
I am taking the opportunity to enjoy the odd glass of wine. Had forgotten what it tastes like  
So I'm afraid it's bye from me on this thread. I wish everyone lots of luck on IUI and   the time will come soon for all of us when we will see the BFP.
Sending lots of luck to Beanie, Commutergirl, cat and winegum, plus anyone else I've forgotten from my first IUI, and the same to all the newbies on here. Look forward to seeing lots of BFPs soon. 
L xx


----------



## sarah1986

Ok I'm clutching at straws here girls! Hav had no bleeding since the internal scan.... just thought They didn't specifically say ur not pregnant, I just assumed if I was they'd have told me?! I guess internal scans would show if I was very early pregnant?! Just thought I haven't done a first wee of the day test? My otd was or is Saturday? 

Pls someone put me out of my misery lol! 

Soz u prob think I'm so stupid! xxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

First of all thank you for all my birthday wishes. I had a really good day with family and friends and some champagne but bit too much sun    

Now onto personals which considering how many posts there have been just while I have been reading this, I think is going to take me a while! Hope I don't miss anyone but apologies if I do  

Cat - pleased to hear you have decided to go for it this month. Was going to agree with the others that I don't think you could ever be 100% emotionally ready unless you had a stone heart   This gets to even the strongest person out there and as you have a new man in your life, at least you have something else to think about too. Hope all goes well   

loopdy - hope you are not getting too frustrated to start treatment. I felt the same last time as did not feel ready to go into next treatment straight away but by week 2 was wishing I had. Same thing happened again this month but try to be patient   

nikkican - agree with beanie about keeping your stomach warm until basting and also you can try eating plenty of protein plus talking to your follies. Know I sound    but has worked for more than me!
sparkles - congratulations on BFP   Won't be long and you will have your scan so sending you some     

kgdee - hope the 2ww is not driving you too crazy and sending lots of     

winegum -Not long to go now until you will know if successful so sending you      to go with your PMA. Can only be good the way you are feeling, cool and calm, and whatever the outcome you have holiday and birthday to look forward to    My brother met his fiance here at a work party and 3 months after they met he was diagnosed with cancer at 26. She stuck with him through 6 months of chemo and operations so we thought he would be with her for life as that sort of thing either makes or breaks you. It is now 3 years since he finished treatment and we are    he makes it to 5 years without it returning as then less likely. However to prove it has not affected him he has done the London marathon this year and will be doing Windsor Triathlon next weekend. He is   . Where did you meet your DH?

lillybee - hope the 2ww is going well and you are enjoying being pupo   

loopylisa - hope you are enjoying your nephew staying. Not surprised you can't get him up. My little brother is 22 and we still struggle to get him up before 11am!! Not sure what age it gets better   

bubbles - sorry to see your BFN and hope you have more success with IVF. I may be joining you soon  

auntiekerry - not long to wait now for your test. Not a lot of symptoms is not a bad sign as I had quite a few but all caused by Cyclogest. Sending you lot of     

cecibee - have you managed to sort out your donor issues now?

tkbearlowey - sending you      as you do not know the result yet so don't give up   

Beanie - was pleased to read your first posts as you seemed really positive but seems to be waning a bit now so sending you my          and lot of     . It is working and you need to believe as I am determined to believe 3rd time lucky for me and therefore you too    

sarah - sorry to see your BFN but good news you can start again straight away   

scaralooloo - hope you are feeling better and ready to start your next IUI. Glad the open evening at CRGH went well and you felt comfortable there. Think that is one of the main things you need to base your choice on. Am also worried about finances as we were told today drugs alone are £2000 so will be £6000. Haven't told DH yet as he is till working on £5000 and think the extra may tip himover the edge! We are going to start a savings fund when we get back from holiday as a start but hopefully none of us will need it   

meltowers - good luck with your next IUI. Hopefully all those delays were for a reason due to your next time being the successful one   

amethyst - sorry to see your BFN but pleased to see you are starting again straight away   

commutergirl - pleased to see that you had a good weekend and enjoyed the wedding. When is the next one? Think all my friends are married now so just brothers and sister to go! Good news that you have decided to take next step forward with your treatment with consultation next week. We had ours today and hoping my stress levels will now drop    Good Luck with your niece and nephew and just remember your children will be completely different and very well behaved...well we all hope that our kids will be and in our eyes they will be  

honky - hope you are feeling better after your viral infection and good luck for the basting on Monday   

locket83 - looking forward to hearing all about your scan next week. Means you will be able to visualise a bit more   

trying - good luck with IUI number 2. Hope all goes well and thatthis one is successful for you   

sue74 - how are things going? are you starting treatment again?  

fuschiapink - sorry to hear IUI has not worked for you and good luck with ICSI   

AFM - Had appointment with consultant today and he had no reason why IUI had not worked for us. I had responded to drugs, swimmers were good but just not happened. He is therefore happy for us to try another IUI or move to IVF. Told us to base our decision on emotional and financial factors although statistics say IVF is way to go. Emotionally I would like to try a 3rd IUI, finacially and statistically probably best to move to IVF. Anyway DH and I discussed on way home what we wanted to do and think we aregoing to do another IUI in August then move to IVF Oct/Nov. Will make final decision when we get back from holiday but gives us some time for me to find out about acupuncture and chinese medicine as if I move to IVF want to give everything a go. If anyone has any advice, I would be glad to hear it as still not sure   

Hope you all had a good evening as the time it has taken me to write this I am guessing you are all asleep now!


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all,

Great start to my weekend, BFN!!!!!!!!!

Was no surprise!!! Still gutted though.
BUT have only 14 more days and will be on next IUI, and my DH been very supportive so will just a quiet chilled weekend together

Hope to hear happy news grom 1 of you lovely ladies soon

Trace
xx


----------



## loopylisa73

I just wanna say ladies...... YOU ARE ALL AMAZING!!  I have never in my life witness such heartbreak for all and yet are all still there to pick up someone elses tough times, and help them thru.....

THANKYOU xxx

Loops xxx


----------



## loopylisa73

tkbearlowey.. im so sorry hunnie        doesnt mater how ready for AF you are it is still gutting hun... take it easy x

Loopy  xx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hello ladies

*tkbearlowley* - I'm really sorry hun  - try and enjoy your chilled weekend
*Fred73* - I'm really pleased you have a plan for "what next" and it sounds good to me! It makes sense to do another IUI whilst
waiting for IVF - it's less invasive and you can make sure you're as prepared a poss for the IVF cycle. Good luck hun.   
*Sarah1986* - You are certainly not stupid!  An internal scan would most likely have indicated if you were pg and i shouldn't have thought that they would have hidden that from you, but don't you give up hope until  shows her face properly.   
*Fushiapink* - Sorry about your bfn, and good luck with your ICSI.  
*beanie_1* - Stay positive hun.    
*cat1608* - Good luck for your scan on Monday.   
*Winegum* - things are sounding really good for you! Fingers crossed for you hun    
*nikkican* - Good luck for Monday's basting.   
*Scaralooloo* - I'm glad your IVF open evening went well.  
*Honky* - good luck on Monday   
*LillyBee* - how's the 2ww treating you?  

To the rest of the ladies - I hope you are all well and enjoying the sun!  

*AFM* - good news from the clinic today as today's scan has ok'd me to start stimming again on Sunday! No rest for the wicked and back onto the horse I get! Fingers crossed for round 2! The NHS isn't all bad!

Take care everyone 

Am x

Auntie Kerrie - OTD 07.06.2010
Sarah1986 - OTD 5th June
Winegum - OTD 6th June
Beanie_1 - OTD 13th June
KGDee - OTD 16th June
Lillybee - OTD ?


----------



## honky

Hi all,

New scan today, two big follies and a couple of little ones, still not big enough for basting, so carry on with injections over weekend, new scan Monday and all being well basting on Wednesday. I'm just praying that they don't overgrow by Monday, although clinic did not seem to think so.  They are being cautious with me as my follicles are known to do not a lot for a couple of days and then grow huge!

*Sarah 1986* - thinking of you. Good luck   

*amethyst uk* - good luck  

*tkbearlowley* - lots of love

To everone else       

Hope you all have a lovely and stress free weekend. Hope the sunshine lasts


----------



## cat1608

evening ladies

Just a quickie to say I spoke to clinic this morning and they wanted to see me today so had a scan and lining was 13mm on tuesday and 7mm today. I did warn her before I went in that I was heavy, but when she pulled wand out I flooded all over bed - TMI i know sorry - and have been all afternoon. Need to walk around with a bucket really between my legs -  .

So drugs arrive tomorrow and i am increasing dosage of gonal-f to 112.5 ( i think) once a day instead of 75 every otherday, so with any luck and lots of  , i'll get to insemination stage this time!!!

Lots of love to all you lovely ladies and especially *Fusciapink. *Good luck honey with ICSI and keep us posted. Don't be a stranger 

Have a good evening one and all

Cxx


----------



## Beanie3

Good Evening Ladies

Tkbearlowey - I'm so sorry sweetie, be kind and gentle to yourself  , but as you said not long until you can start next round 

Winegum - Great your feeling so positive, keeping everything crossed for you   

Loopylisa - Glad you having fun having your nephew around, how i would to be able to sleep that late hehehe

Cat1608 - So glad went well and that you can get started again 

Fuscispink - Sorry you got BFN, but wish you all the best ICSI  

Scaralooloo - Hope all is well with you, not much longer until you start again, really am hoping this is the one for you   

Ameythst - Great news, good luck sweetie  

Kdb - hope you are ok sweetie  

Fred73 - Great that you got plan for what happens next, wishing you all the best hunni..

Aunti - kerry - keeping everything crossed for you   

Apologies to those i have missed sending you all hugs    so much happening at the moment. struggling to keep up with you all  Hope you all have a lovely weekend  

AFM - Trying to keep a PMA but its a little hard when i have next to no symptoms except for the odd twinge, So can't help wondering if it has worked. I'm 7 days since IUI so not much longer to go.


----------



## Winegum

Lovely ladies 

I dearly wish that I was sitting here telling you that my hunch was right, that IUI was a success for us, that we were 4th time lucky, but instead I'm sitting here with a glass of wine  commiserating my BFN.  AF got me yesterday morning - Bam, crippling pains just after I had woken up. I was still in bed and dh was showering. I had to tell him when he came out - that's the killer - seeing that look on his face. I would give anything to see that look of disbelieving joy instead. I can't help thinking he must be so disappointed with me. I know he isn't, he's patient, kind, loving, crushed, again. We accepted it with familiar resignation and I was fine all day until I got home and logged on to FF, then the tears started to flow. They were tears for all of us going through this nightmare from hell, especially for my cycle buddies *Sarah1986, Bubbles, Amethyst, TK and Auntie Kerry*? (please let them be tears of joy), but for all of us struggling on.    Of course, there are a few tears of happiness in there for all the wonderful BFPs we have had on here.  I can laugh through my tears thanks to you girls . People say they couldn't get through without their FFs and I know for me that is true. You, my silent, faceless but connected and empathetic friends occupy my thoughts, keep me going, support me, understand me in a way that my real friends could never hope or even try to. I'm sure there are many other tight threads on here but I feel very privileged to post on this wonderfully supportive one.  Thank you all - enough said. I'm fine now I've had a good cry 

I am now turning my mind to our IVF appointment on 12th July (our 13th wedding anniversary!). It's clear that this is the level of help we have needed all along - that hunch of mine was right. I was interested to read what *Fusciapink* said about ICSI - we are also wondering if we have a fertilisation problem as we have had 19 months of induced ovulation with no result, so I am going to push for ICSI or atleast an IVF/ICSI split. Ours can't just be an ovulation problem surely? 

I will be back with personals later or tomorrow - for now I am going to have a criminally, indulgently, deep, hot bath, another glass of wine and float into my relaxing weekend.
Big love and back soon
WG x
Auntie Kerrie - OTD 07.06.2010
Bubbles2718 - BFN  
TKbearlowey - BFN  
Amethyst - OTD 06.06.2010 BFN  
Sarah1986 - OTD 5th June BFN?  
Winegum - OTD 6th June BFN  
Beanie_1 - OTD 13th June  
KGDee - OTD 16th June  
Lillybee - OTD ?


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hey all,

well i did just the same as you Winegum, had wine last night and it did take the edge of things for very short time. Am so sorry Winegum its just not frigging right and we have all this pain.
My DH been fab in cheering me but he looks so sad also. When we go for next IUI we gonna stay in a hotel night before as we live 3 hours away. And have a really relaxing night and hope we don't have the stress like we had last time of the trauma of DH trying to get sample in the very unromantic room where he does it. It may help so we gonna give it a go as last 1 before IVF

BFT takes my time now, loving it



Take it easy all BFN ers 

Love Trace
xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

*Winegum *- Oh my darling girl what can I say to ease the disappoinment and pain  I am so so so sorry honey I was really praying  for you and DH that this time would be yours. Your post brought tears to my eyes and I wish I could come and give you a big hug but I'm afraid a cyber one will have to suffice for now                        
Thinking of you honey and I know that your time will come.

Tkbearlowey - Oh honey I'm sorry  Life is so unfair, I wish I could come and wave a magic wand  and make it all alright for each and every one of us. Your time will also come 

Sarah
xxxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Winegum - I am so sorry sweetie   , trying hard not to have tears from reading your post, I had been thinking about you all day, really hoping this was the one..Sending you the biggest cyber hug I can give     

Beanie

xx


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi Ladies.
I am so sorry it didn't work for you either this time. It has been 5 days for me and on Friday I telephoned the IVF clinic to make an appointment for tests we need to have before starting IVF- we are going on Monday for our tests,  I am hoping for July for IVF/ICSI depending on DH Sperm Count, as June is a month I would rather keep free for family reasons. 
I have picked myself up as I am grateful for any opportunity of a NHS cycle- also I compare myself to others who have come to the end of the road or at least have to pay.
Chin up as they say, onwards and upwards.
Take Care All and Good Luck to those on TWW.
Anna xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi Lovely ladies, thanks for all your good wishes but its game over for me, the witch has started knocking at my door, I'm not looking forward to this, am thinking with all the drugs that it'll be a more painful one then usual







. Need to sit down with Dh and have a good chat about whats next, our inital plan was for 3 IUIs then walk away from this roller coaster. Unfortunately finances is a really big thing, and it can't go on indefinitely. I am thinking that there are too many unknowns with IUI and wonder if our money might be better spent on an IVF where we can know if eggs are fertilising, dividing and hopefully get to them being put back. With IUI you don't get to know if this is happening at all. The only thing is we can only afford one IVF... its so hard knowing which is the right way to go. Will phone the clinic in the morning and see if we can arrange a consult with Dr T to see what she advises. 
Auntie Kerrie - BFN  
Bubbles2718 - BFN








TKbearlowey - BFN








Amethyst - OTD 06.06.2010 BFN








Sarah1986 - OTD 5th June BFN?








Winegum - OTD 6th June BFN








Beanie_1 - OTD 13th June








KGDee - OTD 16th June








Lillybee - OTD ?








To all you girls who got BFPs, thanks for sharing your experiences with us, its you who keep us going on our journeys, giving us hope and light when things are seeming dark. To those of you still waiting to test, stay positive, I hope you experience the joy of a positive pregnancy test   xx


----------



## Winegum

Hi ladies   - As promised - some personals

Nikkican: Have you got two weeks off because of IUI or just a coincidence?  The 2ww can drag a bit but if you have something planned at the weekend in between and at the half way stage, then you have something to look forward to and something to while the time away.  I wish you lots of luck.   


Cat1608: I'm really glad you have come to a decision that you are happy with and I wish you all the best with this cycle.  Your clinic seem to be quite on the ball so lets hope they have learned lessons from last time and this time you will have a much better cycle and a good chance.   


Sarah1986: Aren't you the good grand-daughter taking your nan to bingo - bless ya!  As for clinging onto straws - we all do it - my favourite is thinking that the arrival of AF might not be AF but infact be "something else", until of course it's in full flow.  It's only natural to symptom spot and hope for a miracle but the fact remains that the only real sign of pg is a positive HPT/blood test.


Amethyst:  Glad to see you are ready to go again honey and I wish you lots of luck - ding ding round two - bring it on!   


Beanie: Oh honey - your thoughts are so familiar.  Hang on in there.  I'm going to be away for your OTD.  Really hope to read that you have had success by the time I get back - it would be fab to have a long term IUI TTC success on this board and it would be even fabber if it could be you.  Thank you so much for my lovely hugs.   


TK: So sorry cycle buddy.  I hope you bounce back soon, ready for your next go. What's BFT?  Good plan about staying somewhere next time if you can manage it - 3 hours is a long way away.


Fusciapink: OMG   - didn't realise you'd gone until you came back - so nice to hear from you!  I guess the move went OK if your only complaint is with your phone company.  I hope you are settling in and enjoying your new place.  I'm so sorry to hear that IUI hasn't worked out for you either, but it's great news that you have already had a follow up apt and got ICSI to look forward to.  I too have been enjoying wine and will continue to do so until tx starts again - it's one pleasure I really miss when TTC.  I prefer to have none at all to having just a small glass so it's a real treat to pour myself half a bottle, but shocking to find myself feeling decidedly ****** after a couple of mouthfuls!  I was really interested to read that your cons has set you on the ICSI road.  I don't ov without tx but have responded well to IUI drugs and also on clomid, with my dh's sperm samples which are really good, but with no result.  I'm going to push for ICSI, but maybe he will suggest it.  I wish you lots of luck and will be folowing your progesss.   


Fred: Hi honey - Shocker about your brother.  I must admit that it helps to keep this IF in perspective when you know others who are suffering dreadful traumas.  I met my dh on the beach in Turkey (we were both on holiday) in 1994, almost exactly 16 years ago! We go to Turkey a lot for either holidays or to visit family (notice the distinction!) and we lived there for 5 years before returning here in 2001.  I'm glad you have come to some clear decisions about your tx plan - all sounds good.  Although you could argue that IVF is only a bit different to IUI (and therefore IUI gives you good preparation for IVF) you could also argue that IVF is in a different league entirely, and as there is no further to go, it makes sense to be absolutely as ready as you can be. Btw, don't apologise for your long post - I love reading long posts, and I can't seem to keep mine short (though others seem to have the gift of being able to say the same as me in half the words!)


Loops: Love your random "group hug" post.  How are you doing?


Honks: Hi honey - your follicle growth patern sounds very similar to mine, and others on here - it's the PCO.  I'm sure you'll be fine for Monday and won't overgrow - good luck and hope you ae eady for Wednesday, then you can add your name to the list!


Scaralooloo: Oh sweetie -just your lovely message has eased my disappointment and pain.  Thank you so much for all your hugs. Right back at ya.       


Bubbles2718: Good luck tomorrow with your tests - are you just haivng bloods done?  You are right to be thankful for what you have - it is important to remember that there is always someone worse off than us.


Auntie-Kerry:  Oh honey - I'm so sorry. I was holding out hope that you would be the bearer of good news. I hope the drugs won't make a difference to your AF - All my IUIs have been with drugs and all my AFs have been 2 days, on heavy and one light.  When I started on this journey I told myself that I would take all of my NHS allocation, which I have done.  In hindsight, I could have gone straight to IVF, and that is what someone advised me to do.  I'm glad I have gone through IUI though, becasue I feel I have had some preparation for the practical, emotional and physical demands of IVF.  I would encourage you to go for IVF now - as you have said, it is much more diagnostic than IUI and if it doesn't work, at least you may have a few more answers than you have now.  Good luck with whatever you decide to do.  Try not to let finances worry you - you never know where help may spring from.   



I really like the idea of a list - especially with so many of us, it's good to be able to see at a glance where people are at.  I think anyone who wants to should add their name with a status update.  If it's OK, I'll nominate myself as list monitor for now, to keep it up to date and make sure it gets posted a couple of times on each page.  It may not work, but we'll try.


Hope you are all having a good weekend - bye for now   
WGxxx
Auntie Kerrie - BFN      Started 2nd IUI
Bubbles2718 - BFN      Moving on to IVF
TKbearlowey - BFN      Waiting to start 3rd IUI
Amethyst      - OTD 06.06.2010  BFN     
Sarah1986 – OTD 5th June BFN     
Winegum – OTD 6th June BFN       IVF Apt 12/07
Beanie_1 - OTD 13th June    
KGDee - OTD  16th  June     
Lillybee - OTD ?                   

Honky - OTD  ?


----------



## amethyst_uk

*Auntie Kerry, Winegum* and *Tkbearlowey* - I'm really sorry ladies. Stay strong and perhaps treat yourselves to a glass of wine or 2!    (A hug for each!)


Take care
Am xxx

Auntie Kerrie - BFN Started 2nd IUI
Bubbles2718 - BFN Moving on to IVF
TKbearlowey - BFN Waiting to start 3rd IUI
Amethyst - BFN Started stimming IUI#2 6th June  
Sarah1986 - OTD 5th June BFN 
Winegum - OTD 6th June BFN IVF Apt 12/07
Beanie_1 - OTD 13th June 
KGDee - OTD 16th June 
Lillybee - OTD ? 
Honky - OTD ?


----------



## commutergirl

*Winegum*, dear, I am so sorry  ; everything looked so positive that I really believed it would be your turn. I logged on briefly all excited, hoping to read good news, and was so sad to read that it wasn't the case yet.
BUT please, don't ever think that you have disappointed you DH. It is his journey as well as yours, and I am sure he shares every bit of it: a lovely, caring girl like you cannot have found anyone but a similar person!  
You have a nice holiday coming up (I love your distinction between holiday and family visits! I totally subscribe to this!  ); take this time on your own to relax and enjoy each other's company.
I send you a massive hug.   

To everybody else - will be back probably tomorrow with personals: I have a deadline tomorrow and am aiming at completing everything before my noisy guests come back home (they are leaving tomorrow  )

Hope you had nice weekends. Thinking of you all,

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## honky

*Aunt Kerry, Winegum + TKBearlowey* - So sorry to hear of your sad news. Sending you all lots of       and positive energy to summon up the strength for the next step  

AFM: Looking forward to scan tomorrow, hoping the follies have grown and not overgrown 

Take care, have a good evening

Honky xxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

*Auntie Kerry, Bubbles, TKbearlowley, Amethyst and Winegum.* Big hugs to you all. I had my first IUI BFN last month and it was just rubbish. I am sorry. We've got to keep going.

Seeing so many BFNs did make me think maybe IVF is the best option, but looking through this site, I've decided it's worth a few more goes. I hope you agree and Winegum, I see you are already taking the next step. Good luck. The rate of success certainly looks better, but it will be a harder climb by the sound of things.

Honky, I am going for my scan on Tuesday. If all goes well, want to compare symptoms till we are blue in the face 

Has anyone else got masses of spots from the pessaries? I've never had so many, even as a teenager!

XXXX

Auntie Kerrie - BFN Started 2nd IUI
Bubbles2718 - BFN Moving on to IVF
TKbearlowey - BFN Waiting to start 3rd IUI
Amethyst - BFN Started stimming IUI#2 6th June 
Sarah1986 - OTD 5th June BFN 
Winegum - OTD 6th June BFN IVF Apt 12/07
Beanie_1 - OTD 13th June 
KGDee - OTD 16th June 
Lillybee - OTD? 
Honky - OTD? 
Trying - 2nd IUI 9th June (hopefully) OTD?


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Hope you have all had a good weekend and yet again I am on here late as only chance I seem to get! Hopefully some short personals now   

trying -good news that you are moving on to next IUI and hope this is the one for you    With regards to pessaries and spots I had exactly the same thought as you that I couldn't remember ever having that many   

honky - hope all goes well with your scan tomorrow   

commutergirl - hope you got your stuff done for the deadline. Not much fun when you are having to rush stuff   

amethyst - good luck with your next IUI   

winegum - so sorry to see your BFN and sending you lots of     . Looks as if the wine and soak in the bath helped you feel a bit better and you are coping with it much better than me    Has taken me 2 weeks to finally be positive again so hopefully this is a good sign that IVF is going to get you the right result. Must be a sign that it is on your wedding anniversary    How long have you been married? You have been with your DH a similar amount of time to me as it is 17 years for us this year after meeting at uni and will have been married for 6 years. At times I just wish we hadn't waited so long to start this journey and been far more reckless in our 20's    Know all about your holiday versus family too as my parents and some friends live in Devon so rarely go there for a holiday but everyone thinks it should be one! Hope you have an amazing holiday and get to enjoy lots of time together before next stage starts. You certainly deserve it and keep     

auntiekerry - sorry about your BFN     and hope your consultant helps you make a decision on what to do next. Our consultant left it up to us and still trying to decide but agree with your thoughts on IVF as then you know what is happening. However have also read that you should look at IUI as a series of cycles rather than just a 1 off which is why they suggest 3. I am going to look at some alternative medicine ideas before continuing as want my body to be 100% ready before I pay for IVF. Let us know how you get on   

bubbles - good luck with the IVF      You seem to be moving on really quickly which is good. Do you know if there is a minimum time between IUI and IVF?

tkbearlowey - so sorry to see your BFN     but good luck with your next try    

cat - good luck with this cycle and    you get to basting this time.First cycle I have heard the doctors are trying to figure out your drugs so this time should be just right   

beanie - hope you have had a good weekend and that the 2ww is not making you   sending you lots of      

Hi to loopylisa and scaralooloo. Hope you have had a good weekend   

AFM - have spent the weekend sorting out stuff for holiday although as the consultant advised me to try and lose some more weight I thought I would get back to my power walking on saturday morning. Big mistake trying to do 10k    Realised around 6k that I hadn't gone this far for about 4 months but had no choice other than to carry as further to go back!! Was so pleased to see my house    Might do a bit less on holiday! Spent this afternoon packing and as usual have too much stuff but hoping DH will have less so I can use his allowance    Then made cupcakes for work tomorrow as didn't get time last week for my birthday. going to use them to bribe my team tomorrow.Going to stop waffling now....

Have a good week all x x


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi Fred.
I am not sure of timescale between iui and ivf- but I will let you know if I here anything in the clinic today.
I think you have to have a month's break, but I will let you know.

Take Care
Anna xx


----------



## Beanie3

Good Morning Ladies

Winegum - Its lovely that your feeling a little more positive, it's so hard to get back up when you been knocked down. Have a lovely holiday with DH 

Fred - I have been told that you usually start IVF within 6 weeks of seeing consultant at my Clinic, hope you have a lovely holiday with DH 

Honky - hope scan goes well today 

Trying - I have suffered badly with spot's and i'm putting it down to the pesseries, Hoping scan on tuesday goes well hunni 

Aunti - kerry - Wishing you all the best for IUI no 2 

Bubbles - Good luck with IVF, really hoping this is the one for you 

Commutergirl - Hope you managed to get your work completed 

Lillibee - Hope 2ww is being kind to you sweetie 

Tkbearlowey - Wishing you all the best for no 3 here's hoping we are 3rd time lucky  

Ameythest - Hoping all is well with you and IUI goes to plan 

Loppylisa - How are you hunni  , hope you had lot's fun eith your nephew

Cat - Good luck with this cycle, sending lots   that you get to basting

Nikkican - Hope 2ww is being kind to you 

Sarah1986 - How are you sweetie 

Scaralooloo - Hope you had lovely weekend 

Kdgee - Hope 2ww is being kind to you 

Big Hugs to anyone i have missed  

AFM - I am slowly going  with this 2ww, one minute feeling great and positive, next questioning if it has worked. Still not getting much symptom wise except for the odd twinges, been trying to keep myself busy, spent saturday in Derby with my sister and my niece and my cheeky brother inlaw, thankfully didn't have to pretend as they have been through what we are all going through now...My sister hit in on the head when we both agreed its all the waiting that is the worst part ot TX..DH took me for walk yesterday to help keep my mind busy...Only 6 days to go arrggghhh lol..

Auntie Kerrie - BFN Started 2nd IUI
Bubbles2718 - BFN Moving on to IVF
TKbearlowey - BFN Waiting to start 3rd IUI
Amethyst - BFN Started stimming IUI#2 6th June








Sarah1986 - OTD 5th June BFN 
Winegum - OTD 6th June BFN IVF Apt 12/07
Beanie_1 - OTD 13th June  
KGDee - OTD 16th June  
Lillybee - OTD? 
Honky - OTD? 
Trying - 2nd IUI 9th June (hopefully) OTD?


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

There's been so much sadness and dissapointment on here over the past few days, I hope everyone is ok? 

*Beanie_1* - We're all with you on this honey, it's completely natural to feel the way you do as I'm sure you know. Just try and stay as positive as you can and I will keep everything crossed for you that it works out for you this time round  . Keep busy and look after yourself 

*Fred73* - Gosh 10k sounds like an awful long way and extremely tiring  I hope you're going to rest on holiday and not be doing that everyday. Remember it's a HOLIDAY not boot camp  When you off? You're a good work mate baking cupcakes for everyone, I bet they love you. 

*Tryingx3 -* Good luck for tomorrow, hope you're good to go. I hopefully won't be too far behind you, just waiting for AF to turn up should be anyday now 

*Honky* - Fingers crossed you get a good result today and those follies are beautiful and ready to go  
*Commutergirl* - You must be guest free now hurrah  Hope you managed to meet your deadline. Otherwise hope all is well with you? 

*Winegum* - One of the reasons I love you is that you're such a fighter and you always manage to find something positive out of a negative. Hold onto that as it's a special strength to have. You'll get there gal I have every faith. Just concentrate on the holiday and having a good time, wish I could sneak in your suitcase I could do with some time lounging in the sun  Then when you get back you can concentrate on getting ready for your next step.  

*Auntie-Kerry* - I am so, so sorry honey. Big hug coming your way     Don't rush into any decisions (that's my problem) just take some time out to be kind to yourself and get your head together before moving onto the next thing. Take care 

*Bubbles* - Good luck for today and the next stage of your journey. I hope you get the success you deserve 

*Tkbearlowey* - Hiya honey, how you feeling? When you going to start your next cycle? Hope this is the one for you 

*Cat1608* - Everything crossed for you that this time round is your time 

*Amethyst_UK* - Brilliant news that you're good to go again, fingers crossed that this is your one 

Hello to all you other ladies, haven't been able to do personals to all but will catch up with you all at some point over the week.

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi Girls, DH and I had a chat last night and we're certain we want to go for IVF. If we were NHS funded we would have no hesitation in having more IUIs but we're not and so have to give ourselves the best possible chance. We can't get to see our cons until 5th July so nothing happening for us til august the earliest I guess. I'll continue to follow your journeys, and wish you all the very best  x


----------



## charlie321

Hi ladies









I'm new to this thread so please be gentle







. I hope you don't mind me butting in but I've got my first ever planning appointment for NHS IUI with superovulation on thursday and just wondered what questions I should go in with? I usually get a bit dumb-struck at the hospital and just nod along with whatever they suggest so I'd like to get as much info from them as poss.

Many thanks and I hope to share my experiences with you as I get on with the treatment.

Charlie
xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello and welcome Charlie you are more than welcome to butt in, I don't know much about superovulation, but you could ask about what medication you would be on, what days would they scan you on...I am sure the other ladies will be able to offer you more advice as we all have our IUI's done differently..Wishing you all the best charlie.

Beanie xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Again Ladies

Bit me post, need get this out and I know that I won't be judged here.

I am really begining to think just maybe it has not worked, still got 6 days until I test but just can't get rid of this niggling doubt..What is breaking my heart is knowing this is our last go, then we get 1 shot at IVF and the thought of telling DH it has not worked again will break my heart even more...He has been so amazing during TX but just before we started this round he did want to call it a day, said it was breaking his heart seeing me go through all this...Even now I am questioning if i can do this all over again if we don't get that bfp...I know i will do it all again but can't help but ask myself these questions..Just hope I am wrong and that I will get that bfp this weekend..

Sorry again ladies xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

and welcome Charlie, you've found a great thread here and you're more than welcome to join in. One word of warning it's quite fast moving and can be hard to keep up sometimes  In regards to your first appt I would just ask them what you should expect from the treatment, what meds will they put you on and how much they plan to start you on. How often they'll expect to see you that sort of thing. But as Beanie said we find that each clinic tends to treat slightly different from the next. Don't worry about not asking the right questions straight away and if you need to know something then there's always someone on here who can advise. Good luck with it all 

*Beanie_1* - Honey, it's natural to feel these emotions so don't beat yourself up about it. You're still 6 days away, so try as hard as it may be to stay strong and hold onto that glimmer of hope no matter how small it may seem to you at the moment, as you may be pleasantly surprised by the end of it all. It's certainly not the end for you so try and not see it like that, I know how hard it is we all do as we've all been through it at some point or another. Try to stop thinking about what happens next, concentrate on the now and take each day as it comes. Don't take on too much, I've been guilty of this in the past, give yourself the breathing space to just concentrate on what's happening at the moment. Big hugs honey 

*Auntie-Kerry* - I think you've made a good sensible decision, give yourself the best possible chance. I'm only doing more IUIs because they're being offered to me on the NHS and until we find out if we'll get any funding towards IVF it seems the best possible option for us. I wish you all the best and hope it all works out for you and DH 

*AFM* - Just had lunch with a friend and her 4 month old baby, who is just absolutely gorgeous....I WANT ONE! 

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Astral

Hi everyone, I posted here before when we told we needed IUI and I just got the call..

She wanted to know if I wanted to call July, or August my day 1. I didnt really understand the process, but seems we need to go in for an hour to be taught injecting and then I need to go on a pill for 21 days and then inject for 8 days and then we go in for insemination .. ?

As my next day 1 in July is 9th July.. the day before I get married (!!) we went for August as day 1. I guess thats more delay, but as we are away on honeymoon for 2 weeks after the wedding, I wouldnt want to have to remember to take my pill every day. Are there any side effects from the pill you have to take??

What I dont understand is.. normally I have a 28 day cycle and ovulate on day 13 and yet they are proposing for me to take drugs for 29 days and then go in for insemination ?? How does that work ?? I'm confused about the whole thing really. Sorry, guess everyone posts here asking the same thing !
Astral x


----------



## Winegum

Hi Girls
Got my bikinis out last night in readiness for  - had to do a last minute holiday shop for new ones today  You know when you think you've only had them a season or two and they will be OK for another one? I worked out that I've had mine for 5 years - no wonder the elastic is going  Hope you are all having a good day. 

*Amethyst*: Thanks for your hugs sweetie.

*Commutergirl*: Thanks for your lovely words of comfort  Looking forward to hearing more news form you.

*Honky*: Hope all went well today 

*Tryingx3*: Hi honey - all the best for your scan tomorrow. Many times during IUI I wondered if we should just quit and go straight to IVF - of course, hindsight is a wonderful thing. If I had gone straight to IVF, I wouldn't have met all you lovely girls and also, I've always felt it important to take as much advantage as possible of NHS tx as once that is done, it could get very expensive.

*Fred*: Honey, thanks for your lovely hugs - yes, I too thought it might be a sign about our WA - I'll read anything into anything! We will have been married 13 years - hope that doesn't mean we will be unlucky  We live in Devon! My dh always makes me laugh when packing for holiday - he pretty much wears his swimming trunks underneath his shorts, puts his toothbrush in his pocket and carries a crossword book in his hand  ......leaving me to fill up the case, which I have no problem doing! having said that, I all too often bring back beautifully folded clothes, having worn a tiny fraction of what I packed - I've got to go minimalist this time as we only have 15kg and my sunblock will account for at least 2kg of that! Good on you with the power walking. Hope you have a fab holiday too. 

*Bubbles*: At my clinic, I don't have to wait for IVF, but have been advised that it is about a 3 month work up, so I can expect to have my apts in July, start down-regulating with an August period and have the treatment in Sept/Oct.

*Beanie*: Glad to hear you have had a nice weekend but not surprised to hear you are struggling with the 2ww - it is impossibly difficult and having been where you are last week, I can really sympathise. If your hunch is right, and I really hope it isn't, then the next step for you, like me, is IVF - it is in a different league to IUI in many ways and has a higher success rate. One of the things I have struggled with with IUI is not having any answers after each treatment. IVF is not like that, it is more diagnostic, so I for one am "looking forward" to potentially getting some real answers as to why we are not achieving a pregnancy. Imagine being on the 2ww KNOWING that your egg and dh's sperm actually got together an produced an embryo? Of course, you would still have the trauma of the 2ww but at least one major question is answered - it's got to be good. BFNs are always hell. And BFPs are heaven. That is one of the worst parts of this experience - it's either devastation or elation - nothing in between. Hang on in there honey, keep taking a day at a time. Thinking of you  

*Scaralooloo*: Thanks for your lovely words about me sweetie  What's going on with you - are you waiting for AF? Hopefully not long until you start.

*Auntie-Kerry*: Maybe we will be cycling together as our timing is similar with our apt on 12th July. I'm glad you've decided to go for it and good luck.

*Astral*: Welcome back. Typical about the bad timing, but I guess you can focus on your wedding and honeymoon and come back ready to focus on tx. I will try to put your mind at rest about the procedure you have described. I think the clinic are giving you a drug (is it norithesterone?) in order to kind of close down your body's own system, your brain's communication with your ovaries. It's called down-regulating. You usually down-regulate with one drug, and then you stimulate your ovaries with another drug (the injections). Some people down-regulate first, and then stimulate, others take two drugs at the same time, one to down-regulate, one to stimulate. You obviously have a regular cycle, and some clinics do natural IUI with women who have regular cycles, but some just do medicated IUI cycles. This makes it easier for them to "control" your follicle growth, your cycle and get timings right. Natural IUIs are more difficult to manage. There are many different protocols as everyone is different. Did they say whether the pill you have to take would bring on another bleed? Bet you are getting excited about your wedding  and honeymoon   Where are you going?

*Charlie321*: Welocme to the thread - of course we'll be gentle with you  We are only harsh with early testers who need a visit from the  You know who you are  Anyway - you have your planning appointment coming up - that's exciting, as it means you are finally getting somewhere  I remember my planning appointment being an opportunity for the clinic to tell us stuff, rather than for us to ask questions, so don't worry too much. They will tell you all the possible side effects (multiple births, OHSS etc) and then tell you the possible scenarios (underresponse, good response, over response etc and what will happen) and then give you a lesson on injecting yourself, either dispense the drugs to you there and then or give you a prescription. It would be worth asking a bit about how the clinic operate - do they do weekends or just mon-fri? What's the earliest/latest time they have scan apts? etc. Hope you get on OK, and as Scaralooloo said, we are always here to help, and you can always phone the clinic if you forget anything.
Thats all from me for now
Love to all
WG xxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Ladies hello xxx

Winegum ... you know xxx Love ya x   you stopped me goin    more than once ty x

Scaraloo    how are you ? xx

Beanie.... Just read your post, and that was exactly how i felt word for word.  But soul searching and never gave up xxx take it easy hunnie xxx   

Auntie kerry... good luck with the IVF hunnie xx

Welcome Charlie xx this site is worth its weight in gold hun... you will get heaps of help here everyone is fab!! xx

Hi to everyone will do proper posts very soon PROMISE....


AFM... where do i start??  Ladies.... i got a   !!!  was awaiting IVF appointment as you lovely ladies know and bam!!!all on our own, we are absolutely stunned amazed excited.
Was so eager to let you all know  Due date is the 4th Feb  xxx

Love to all Loopy xxx

Lisa xxx


----------



## Winegum

*OMG......O.....M....G!!! Loops *

Wonderful news! 
         
More details please! I mean, not about how you did it  but scan date? what did your cons say? Any symptoms? Sooooooo thrilled for you honey. I can't help noticing that there have been more natural BFPs on here than IUI ones  Well done honey. You must be so thrilled. I'm thrilled for you and so excited       
Big Love
WG xxx
ps Change your signature immediately!


----------



## Beanie3

Loops this is the most brilliant news        you and DH so deserve this after everything you have been through, please keep us up to date hunni xxxxxx


----------



## Loopdy

Loops!

That is the best news!!!!  Me and DH are sending you lots of jumping around, screaming and WELL DONES!!!                               

Loopdy and DH!!!
xxxx


----------



## Loopdy

Sorry about all those icons!  I love the happy little fellas for such brilliant news!!! xxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Winegum thankyou soo much xx your support has meant soo much, you kept my PMA when i thought it had gone for good xxx  I have a scan within the next 2 weeks (they want to check me early on) i have heartburn after veverything i eat and morning noon and night sickness yesterday but not soo bad today... but i can deal with it all xxx

Loopdy... haha thankyou and your DH for your well dones and screams xx hehe

Beanie i promise to keep you updated, you ladies have kept me going for months ...i cant leave now PLEASE DONT KICK ME OUT xx

Love Loops xxxxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

here I am again, with more time now.

First of all, an enormous yyiipeeee! for *Loopy*!          
(is it my browser or the cheering banana got stuck?) Sweetie, I am really pleased! It is fantastic news! No, we are not kicking you out: we want to hear from you!

*AuntieKerry, TKBL, Amethyst, Bubbles* - a big hug to you all. I see that you moved on already, so keep my finger crossed for this one to work.

*Winegum* - hi dear, how are you doing? I laughed about your holiday packing. With us it is different: I do pack a lot of stuff, but DH is much better at packing than me and he always complains that my approach is just squeezing things in (what's wrong with it?  ). This is crucial whenever we are flying back from Italy with food and wine!   When are you leaving?

*Tryingx3* - I laughed at your summary of the NHS! it fits perfectly!   
Talking about holiday, do you know that I have never visited Liguria?

*Fred* - hi! my deadline was not important, but because it wasn't I knew it would end up doing everything at the last minute  ! When and where are you going to holiday? Mmmm, cupcakes!  with some colleagues we have a baking rota, so I also baked a cake yesterday.

*Scaralooloo* - hi! how are things?   Yes, my guests have safely landed, so I can was their sheets and put my feet up. The flat is so peaceful now! 

*Honky* - how did your scan go? all set for Wednesday?

*Fusciapink* - hi dear, great to see you again, and good luck with your next move. We are in the process of deciding whether we should give IUI one last go, or just move on to IVF. I wish you the best of luck.   

*Beanie* - sorry to hear you are feeling down. It is perfectly normal: if only we could skip the 2ww and get done with it whatever the outcome! I really hope that your bad feeling is just wrong.   

*Charlie* - welcome!  this is a great place for sharing thoughts and also for getting information. If I had found it earlier on! I realised that most ladies here were much more aware of the procedures, typical ranges for all parameters, etc. So good luck with your consultation, and don't be afraid to ask them whatever crosses your mind

AFM - looks like we are going to be back in track pretty soon! Today we went for our follow-up consultation. It was with a new doctor as our cons had left the clinic; we quite liked him.
He said that if any conclusions should be drawn from our failed IUIs it is that there might be a mild male infertility factor, but nothing that per se should prevent success. He sees nothing against one or two further IUIs with more targeted meds: last time I had one dominant follie at 19 mm and a few smaller ones, and they probably IUIed me (do you like my neologism?  ) too early to allow them to grow (and I did think it was a bit too early - I think it was CD 12!).
However, he says that if we are to proceed to IVF we must not wait too long because of my age. He gave us lots of info about protocols.
Soooo... whatever we do, we'll proceed very soon. We might do everything (1 IUI and 1 IVF) during the summer, also because when the semester starts again it will be more difficult for my work.
Another thing. I asked him if, whatever we do, there is anything we should do in terms of lifestyle to improve our chances. He said that, as we are not smokers or heavy drinkers, he won't take the odd drink from us as this would just cause stress and misery.  

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## cat1608

OH MY GOD!!!


I have been sat here in tears reading all the posts tonite and then my heart leapt with joy when I say Loopylisa's news. WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! I am sooooooooooooooooo pleased for you honey                 spinspin. It is just amazing. You have to keep us updated as to how things go with your scan and pregnancy. You and DH so deserve this and i'm really excited for you.


Just wanted to say to Winegum and Beanie in particular but also to all the rest of you lovely ladies - please do not think you are letting your DH's down when dreaded   arrives. You have done nothing wrong and we must all remember how brave we all are for jumping through hoops, going for endless scans, having numerous injections and going through unthinkable procedures, all to get something which most of the population take for granted. WE are all very special and we must NEVER feel failures or that we are letting anyone down.


Sending you all     and   and lets hope we have some more   to celebrate soon.


cat xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Thank you ladies, had lovely chat with DH about how I was feeling and he was so kind and gentle...Think being home alone is so not good idea lol...Be good to get back to work then at least I can't analyse everything...We are going to test Saturday then at least if not good news got bit time get my head around it all before i have to go to work...As the nurse said there is no reason why it should not work ...so going get my PMA going again 

Beanie xxxxx


----------



## cat1608

Beanie,


I know it's difficult hun, but try and think positive, as positive brings positive and negative brings negative - apparantly   .


Lots of    and lots and lots of     , coming your way. Will keep everything crossed for you


Cxx


----------



## Winegum

*Loops*: So glad you are having some typical pregnancy symptoms.....and delighting in them  I know a word of complaint won't pass your lips 

*Commutergirl*: Nice to hear from you - I'm, a neat packer, dh is a stuffer, but I agree that stuffing and squeezing is absolutely necessary when bringing back goodies. My dh always does a big food shop on our return from Turkey and we literally don't have space for a packet of chewing gum by the time he has finished  We leave on Saturday after work. It's going to be a rush, so we have to be absolutely ready by friday bedtime. Knowing dh he will start thinking about it at about 10pm on Fri night, so I'm trying to encourage him to think about it sooner, to avoid any rows!  I'm the one that deals with passports, tickets, money, camera etc and I have been known to explode as dh has casually asked "Have you got the camera?" and "Have you got my passport?" as we are pulling away......So glad to hear you sounding positive and proactive about your next step  Really pleased you had a good, constructive appointment and look forward to hearing more news about what you decide. I always find it interesting that the docs _never_ recommend _any _lifestyle changes other than smoking (which doesn't apply to either of us), and taking folic acid, and I read into that the same as you do - that anything else we choose to do is to make us feel better. At least it lets us off the hook if we don't do anything!

*Cat1608*: Go girl! You are absolutely right in all that you say.

*Beanie*: One of the reasons I'm not a total wreck over IF is because I have a gorgeous dh and a lovely relationship. Sounds like you have the same. Whatever happens, I know he chose me and wants to be with me and we know that we will always have a lovely life together. It's so good that you can talk and comfort each other. Stay strong. 

*kdb*: Where are you?


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Was not going to write tonight, just have a quick look at how you were all doing but having seen the news have to do a quick post.

Loopylisa - Congratulations             Could not believe your news and had to look twice to make sure I read it right but so pleased and happy for you. Both you and DH really deserve as been through so much even in short time I have been on here. Have big smile but bet yours is even bigger      

Beanie - think you are right about being home alone as know I tend to look at all the negative points then    However the 2nd week is also the worse as you so want it to have worked but you still don't know and scared to find out so only natural how you are feeling. Sending you all my         as I don't need it at the moment and lots of      and hope you won't need any of it but as Winegum said with IVF although it is tougher you will have more answers and be in good company as few of us on here will be joining you so support for all of us. 

Sorry for no more personals but will catch up later in week.

Take care all x x


----------



## amethyst_uk

*Lisa* - that is wonderful news!!!          
You must be the happiest person in the world at the moment, and you deserve every second of it!

Am xx


----------



## honky

Hi all,

Sorry no time on here last night as I went to see my beautiful new nephew after work .  He's 6 weeks prem but doing fine.

FANTASTIC NEWS FOR *loopylisa73*. You must both be so thrilled, and naturally as well   

*Winegum* - Sending you lots of        and hoping that you have a fab holiday. Where in Devon do you live? I'm in Devon. Are you having tx in Exeter?

*Beanie1 * - Sending you lots of        Take care and thinking of you, I'll be the same as you next week.

For everyone else loads of love and positive thoughts and . I admire those of you who respond to everyone, is there a quicker way to do personals than going through and writing down and typing?

AFM - Had scan yesterday, have two lovely follicles, one 16 and one 19. All looking good and basting 1pm tomorrow  

Im off for a swim now. Love Honky xxx


----------



## honky

*tryingtryingtrying* - Looks like we are in the same place then? Good luck for your scan today. I'm guessing your basting will be Thursday if follies OK today? Good luck, it's nice that someone is in the same place as me 

Take care

Honky xx


----------



## Astral

Honky and Trying.. good luck for basting ! Have you had it before, does it hurt at all ??

I had a HSG that hurt like hell and I was admitted to hospital after as I was in so much pain !   

LoopyLisa, wow, congratulations !!! You must be so thrilled. The clinic told us people often fall pg naturally once they get their help!

Winegum, thanks for the explanation! So now I am curious as to whether I CAN do a more natural cycle, as mine is bang on 28 days (as in day 28 is also day 1 ?) and I get ovulation pains on day 13 1/2 at 3pm !! I would prefer that as I dont want to take any drugs !!!

They know this, but they still want to start me on a pill on my normal day 1 which will then extend my ovulation until day 29 that month ?? So confusing. They didnt name any of the drugs, so I have no idea. Maybe I need to go see them, before our appointment.
Astral x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG *Loopylisa   * woooooooooooow weeeeeeeeeeee congratulations           that is such amazing news! I'm so happy for you and DH, well done to both of you. You must be over the moon with happiness. How you feeling? Did you have any symptoms to indicate that you might be pregnant? And please don't go anywhere, stay with us and let us know how you get on. 

*Astral* - Welcome back honey and best of luck with this cycle  Don't worry about a thing as I'm sure it will all be explained at your first appointment. And remember no question is a stupid question, it's always better to ask that to leave still feeling confused about something.

*Honky* - Great follies  Best of luck for basting tomorrow 

*Fred73* - Hope you're ok? You must be getting excited about your holiday? 

*Beanie* - Being on your own is the worst thing ever as it gives you too much time to think about things. Stay strong honey, I know it's hard but we're all here for you  

*Cat1608* - Hope you're ok? 

*Commutergirl* - Hi honey, so glad that appt went well yesterday. That's really positive news, you must be feeling a lot better after hearing all that, and they wouldn't advice you to give IUI another chance if they didn't think you might have some success from it. Whatever you decide we're right behind you all the way! And I think he's right in regards to lifestyle a little bit of what you like won't do you any harm, life's too short to deny yourself pleasures and cause yourself more stress and upset.  

*Winegum* - I'm in desperate need of new swimwear but as I haven't got a holiday planned bit pointless buying it for me to just wear around my flat  and to be honest I don't look that great in it anyway! I love that feeling of getting ready to go away it's soooooooo exciting, you sure you can't fit me in as excess baggage? I'll pay  My DH and yours sound quite similiar, although all my DH packs is about 10 books and 1 pair of swimming shorts, I usually have to think about the other things! I always take far too much and then ending up wearing the same thing every day  Hope you have a wonderful, relaxing time  Just waiting for my AF to show up, no signs yet but not getting my hopes up that I might be another Lisa although wouldn't that be nice 

*AFM* - As I said above just waiting for AF to show up, already on day 31. I'm usually between days 27 - 34 so I expect it any time but knowing my luck it'll be late and then make me think that maybe just maybe...and then BOOM it'll turn up in full flow! Feeling impatient now, just want to get on with it and feel like I'm doing something again this month off has really dragged.

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## honky

*Astral* - I'm on second attempt at IUI. No it doesn't hurt, it's just uncomfortable, bit worse than smear, but it's worth it if get the final result! Good luck for you . This site is brilliant, there is always someone who understands what is going on and what you are going through 

xx


----------



## sparkles29

Hi ladies, gosh a lot has happened since i last logged onto this thread!

First of all, *loopylisa* OMG! Congrats!!! That's fantastic news!! Lots of  for you, such brilliant news   Well done!

*Charlie* Welcome to this thread, the girls on here are more than welcoming, I've only been here a short while and feel very much part of a family that totally understand what i went through, I'm sending you lots of    to help you thru your process!

*Honky* Hope all is going well for you!

*Beanie* You've been on my mind a lot recently, I'm keeping everything crossed for you and lots of    Keep yourself busy and like you said, lots of PMA!!

To all the rest of you, hoping you all get good news soon!

*AFM* I'm struggling and waiting for my 7 week scan, on the 22nd June - can't wait - I'm certainly not the most patient person in the world, so I'm seriously struggling!!  Severe twinges, pain in pelvic area (almost like stitches that you get when you're walking or running on a full tummy), sore boobs.... and yet i STILL cannot believe that it's really happened - that i got my  last Monday. Am 5 weeks today, so still very early that i cannot afford to get too excited. Will let you all know how i get on!   p.s. If it can happen for me, and I've been trying for nearly 4 yrs with no luck, it can happen for you all, sending you all lots of   and     for you all.

With much love, sparkles29


----------



## Beanie3

Hey Sparkles so lovely to hear from you, glad that everything is going well   , oh do please keep us up to date


----------



## tkbearlowey

Loopylis,

OMG, how fab must you be feeling.

Its always so wonderful to read such great news, and on a natuaral cycle too, how so fandabedooooozzzeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Be happy forever and look forward to your dream....... Enjoy every single bit of it as you sooooooooo deserve it,

am soooo happy 

Trace
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LouB

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind if I join in, i've been lurking for a while!!  DH and I have been diagnosed with 'unexplained infertility' (although i'm not sure that's really a diagnosis!) and have been TTC for almost 3 years.  We had 1 go at IUI last year but it got cancelled as I overstimulated WAY too much!  We had another go this Jan and all seemed to go as planned - but BFN.  Ran out of cash as we had the first 2 go's at the Nuffield but we've just reached the top of the waiting list at the GRI for IUI.

We attended the first appointment last week and were told that they will down regulate me first, then i'll have injections before hopefully IUI.  I'm pleased that they are going down the down-regulation route as i hope it means i'll have a better chance but i've not often heard of this for IUI.  Has anyone else had this?

Lou xx


----------



## kdb

Lisa - only just saw your post - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  How amazing!  Well done you!


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Loub

You are more than welcome to join us sweetie, I had to down regulate for every cycle, but as you said it is not very common for IUI wishing you all the best hunni 

Beanie xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

*Loopylisa* that is just amazing! Everyone's history on here is so painful to read -- we all know how many of those stupid pee sticks we have put our hopes in before coming here. But your summary always made me sad, because you didn't know the next step, and knowing the next step is what keeps me sane. I am so glad that in the end it's happened naturally too! I am sure it means that you (or anyone) can stop the helpless questioning we all fall asleep to: what is wrong with my body, how can it be unresponsive to science, what am I doing wrong, what else should I be doing -- you know the score. Anyway, the biggest hug to you, lady. Take very good care of yourself and stay on here to give us hope! The same goes for *Sparkles*!

*LouB* it's weird posting for the first time, but this is the place to vent any insane thoughts that might be going through your head at this crazy time 

*Honky, *I am being basted tomorrow, so same dates exactly. I am quite excited and will do my best to keep you from testing too early  I got a mega telling off from everyone last time, so that should keep me away from the bathroom.

*Astral*, hello. I had a very painful HSG too. Burst into tears (something I never ever do!) IUI is nowhere near that bad. Our doctor let me hold my DP's hand, which made it really nice and less clinical. Your HSG sounds unusually bad, but it doesn't mean that the IUI will be. The drugs are not so bad either, the side effects are not too severe for me and it does mean you are doing everything to maximise your chances, but you know yourself and your body best 

*Beanie* stay strong. It's so bloody hard to keep positive sometimes, but it's out of our hands for the timebeing. Have you got a busy week planned? I think I might get a stack of DVDs and tasty food to keep me occupied towards the end of the next 2ww. Also someone here said they had no symptoms and they got a BFP. It's too early to worry 

*Commutergirl*, I love the sound of your new doctor! I think the odd glass of wine is important and aids our sanity. And I love your neologism (I have learned very many on here already, but haven't coined one yet!) I will let you know about Liguria. I prefer the North in general, so I think it will be lovely. I might even get inspired to make my own pesto when we get back. Wishing you a very successful gravidanza asap 

AFM: Two follicles 17 and 20 today, IUI tomorrow 8:30 am. Endometrium 12, which is thicker than last time. Notes also said a new polyp (to be investigated later ), plus 3 lines of mucus (what does that even mean?? I asked the nurse, but she wasn't hearing my question, so I didn't push). I got so stressed hearing the readings of the folly size earlier -- I thought there were loads of them and I overstimulated, but she must have been doing the height and width separately -- that I just wanted to go home. Now eating tons of pineapple.

Big hugs to all XXX


----------



## honky

*tryingtryingtrying* - good luck for tomorrow, you are 4 and half hours ahead of me. Last time didn't test as didn't plan to buy a test until the 2w and 2 days were up, that way I can't be tempted. Lets have everything crossed for the both of us and let the outcome be joyous. My DH cant make the appointment tomorrow as he cant get the time off work, so I'm going solo, but I'm not worried about that as the clinic are so nice. Going back to work straight after too, that will help keep my mind occupied.
Loads of         

Take care.

Honky xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

With all the excitement with Lisa, I forgot about our list. Feel free to update!
Also, *winegum*, thank you for your kind words. I am feeling more positive now. 
And *Sarah1986,* are you OK?

Auntie Kerrie - Started 2nd IUI
Bubbles2718 - Moving on to IVF
TKbearlowey - Waiting to start 3rd IUI
Amethyst - Started stimming IUI#2 6th June 
Sarah1986 - OTD 5th June BFN 
Winegum - IVF Apt 12/07
Beanie_1 - OTD 13th June  
KGDee - OTD 16th June  
Lillybee - OTD? 
Honky - OTD? 
Trying - 2nd IUI OTD 26 June


----------



## Beanie3

Trying and Honky, wishing you both all the best for tommorrow with your IUI's    ...Thankfully back at work tommorrow, but working OTD could not get the time off, but work are amazing so know that my mood could go either way over the weekend lol...Have got pee stick from last month, but not tempted to test early, learnt my lesson the hard way on my 1st IUI...

Auntie Kerrie - Started 2nd IUI
Bubbles2718 - Moving on to IVF
TKbearlowey - Waiting to start 3rd IUI
Amethyst - Started stimming IUI#2 6th June








Sarah1986 - OTD 5th June BFN 
Winegum - IVF Apt 12/07
Beanie_1 - OTD 13th June








KGDee - OTD 16th June








Lillybee - OTD? 
Honky - OTD? 
Trying - 2nd IUI OTD 26 June


----------



## honky

*tryingtryingtrying* - unsure of how to add myself to list! Tried copy and paste but to no avail! Basting tomorrow, can do test 25th June 

Sorry if I sound silly, this is still all new to me.


----------



## Beanie3

Honky have added you hunni

Auntie Kerrie - Started 2nd IUI
Bubbles2718 - Moving on to IVF
TKbearlowey - Waiting to start 3rd IUI
Amethyst      - Started stimming IUI#2 6th June  
Sarah1986 – OTD 5th June BFN    
Winegum –  IVF Apt 12/07
Beanie_1 - 3rd IUI OTD 13th June    
KGDee - OTD  16th  June      
Lillybee - OTD?                  
Honky - OTD? 
Trying - 2nd IUI OTD 26 June   
Honky -OTD 25th June


----------



## honky

*beani_1* - thining of you hun  Good luck   . Thanks for adding me to list 

Think i may just have worked out how to do the list! Here goes 

Auntie Kerrie - Started 2nd IUI
Bubbles2718 - Moving on to IVF
TKbearlowey - Waiting to start 3rd IUI
Amethyst - Started stimming IUI#2 6th June 
Sarah1986 - OTD 5th June BFN 
Winegum - IVF Apt 12/07
Beanie_1 - OTD 13th June 
KGDee - OTD 16th June 
Lillybee - OTD? 
Honky - OTD? 
Trying - 2nd IUI OTD 26 June 
Honky - 2nd IUI OTD 25th June


----------



## locket83

OMG, I told you i'd keep popping in to spot those BFP's..LOOPYLISA- CONGRATULATIONS!! you must be so so happy, I know that after consideration you had taken your dad up on the offer to help with IVF and then you get this BFP, magical so happy for you   xx

Winegum, your post the other day really touched me, i think it's natural to feel how you were feeling but i've read your other posts and can see you have dusted yourself off and picked yourself back up again, you are so strong and DH is very lucky to have you    Not long til your IVF appt, it will happen but as you say perhaps IUI was just not enough, they say that good things come to those who wait and your good thing will be with you soon    xx

Auntiekerry- so sorry for you BFN, I can see the struggle in deciding which way to go, was this your 1st IUI? they do say the highest chances are in the first 2/3 attempts but obviously ivf has much higher success rate, hopefully your consultant will be able to help with your decision xx

Beani - how are you doing hun? really thinking of you for saturday    &    for good news for you    xx

Sparkles - congratulations! fantastic news! i hope the next 2 weeks go quickly for you, try and keep as busy as you can, those twinges are a good sign it's all that stretching! xx

trying & honky good luck to both of you    xx apparantly pineapple juice (not from concentrat) and brazil nuts every day help implantation, i did both every day and it did me no harm! x

scaraloo- hope af arrives soon so you can get moving! x

Hi to everyone else I have missed, hope you are all well xx

AFM had 7 week scan today, saw little bean and the flickering heartbeat! currently measures 9.1mm! everything is as it should be and I am so relieved- I was getting worried the nurse wouldn't find anything as I really haven't had many symptoms! I think I was in a bit of disbelief afterwards - couldn't get my thong back on then put my shoes on before putting my trousers on, stood there in a thong and pumps for a few seconds before realising what I was missing,     DH and the nurse both found it rather amusing needless to say! 

Still early days but I know we have been extremely lucky to work 1st time, I think it was the first time I have ovulated in a long time, I also only had 1 follicle so if it can happen to me it can happen to any of you.  

Big hugs
Locket xxxxx


----------



## sarah1986

Hey girls 

Please can I be on the list- change that horrible bfn to started iui #2!!!

Come on bfp's n lots of em!!! xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hey Sarah sorted hunni   

Auntie Kerrie - Started 2nd IUI
Bubbles2718 - Moving on to IVF
TKbearlowey - Waiting to start 3rd IUI
Amethyst      - Started stimming IUI#2 6th June  
Sarah1986 – 2nd IUI OTD ?    
Winegum –  IVF Apt 12/07
Beanie_1 - 3rd IUI OTD 13th June    
KGDee - OTD  16th  June      
Lillybee - OTD?                  
Trying - 2nd IUI OTD 26 June  
Honky - 2nd IUI OTD 25th June


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies,


Locket - glad your scan went well - did make me lol u standing there in thong and pumps!!! V funny! Have a happy and healthy pregnancy, and don't forget us on here. We want to be kept updated!


LoopyLisa - hope you are feeling ok honey and not too sick. Still, be worth it in the end!!! Sparkles - hope you are ok too. Hope the next couple of weeks til your scan fly for you!


Beanie - thinking of you and hoping you get the result we all want you to have   


Auntie Kerry, Scaraloo, winegum and Commutergirl - thinking of you all and hope you are ok.


Honky and Trying - good luck for tomorrow!!!     


To anyone else i've missed - sorry - and sending you all   .


AFM - first scan today. Lining is 7mm and although there are follicles on each ovary, nothing happening as yet. Already panicking that nothing is going to happen like last cycle. Foillicles please grow this time     


Cat xx


----------



## cat1608

opps forgot .............................


Auntie Kerrie - Started 2nd IUI
Bubbles2718 - Moving on to IVF
TKbearlowey - Waiting to start 3rd IUI
Amethyst      - Started stimming IUI#2 6th June  
Sarah1986 – 2nd IUI OTD ?    
Winegum –  IVF Apt 12/07
Beanie_1 - 3rd IUI OTD 13th June    
KGDee - OTD  16th  June      
Lillybee - OTD?                  
Trying - 2nd IUI OTD 26 June  
Honky - 2nd IUI OTD 25th June
Cat - just started 2nd IUI


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi ladies ....

Thankyou for all your congrats!!! still stunned!finding it all hard to believe even now (keep expectinga Jeremy Beadle moment).... Hopefully first scan will be very soon then i might relax a bit!

Apart from DH you ladies kept me sane enough to be able to get were i am and i want to thank you all for that xx     

I also will keep posting and tracking everyones BFPs!

Whether your on your 2ww or starting next IUI or IVF i want to send baby   to you all

Love'N'Hugs

Lisa xxx aka Loops


----------



## Astral

Thanks girls... I have a lot to learn I think !! Ok, adding myself to the list   

Auntie Kerrie - Started 2nd IUI
Bubbles2718 - Moving on to IVF
TKbearlowey - Waiting to start 3rd IUI
Amethyst      - Started stimming IUI#2 6th June  
Sarah1986 – 2nd IUI OTD ?    
Winegum –  IVF Apt 12/07
Beanie_1 - 3rd IUI OTD 13th June    
KGDee - OTD  16th  June      
Lillybee - OTD?                  
Trying - 2nd IUI OTD 26 June  
Honky - 2nd IUI OTD 25th June
Cat - just started 2nd IUI
Astral - Starting 1st IUI 28th July?


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

*Winegum* - looks like our leaving-for-holiday patterns are pretty similar: I am also the tour guide who keeps track of everything (apart from the packing  ) and explodes when DH the night before leaving realises that he can't find his passport, or that his favourite trousers haven't been washed because he forgot to put them in the laundry basket  
If I don't hear from you before you leave have a wonderful holiday and a great birthday!    look forward to hearing from you on your return.

*Scaralooloo* -  Yep, I am feeling pretty well about being back in the game, although with it came the well-known feeling of panic about sorting things out at work. I realised that if we go for IUI next month I might have a scan on a day I am supposed to do a school activity. Sod it, I am going to ask a colleague to be in stand-by at very short notice, and I am going to tell her why. She is the kindest and least gossipy person you could meet, so I am sure she'll act sensibly. 
How are things with you? You say you haven't any holidays planned? Hope that AF DOESN'T turn up at all!   

*Loub* - welcome! we are also a case of "unexplained infertility", which as you say is a bit of a cheater  . Beanie has already answered your question, so all I can do is to wish you good luck.   

*Beanie* - hope going to work keeps your mind occupied to the final run until a lucky test...   

*Kdb* - hi dear, I was wondering about you and I just saw your diary - sorry to read bad news  . Hope everything gets sorted quickly. Big hugs.   

*Trying^3* - follies look great! Good luck for basting!    when are you going to Genoa? Which parts of Italy did you visit? I like to hear what perception people have of my own country (feel free to say whatever you think!!!  )

*Honky* - good luck to you, too!   

*Astral* - I confirm about the medicated IUIs - even when you ovulate regularly they prefer to have a better control on the timing. Still, worth giving them a call if you don't like the idea.

*Cat1608* - hope your follies behave this time!   don't start panic now - you must be pretty early in your cycle?

Hi to the tummies - *Loopy, Locket, Sparkles, Dixie* (hi - are you still reading us?)
Send us some babydust and positive thoughts, please!

I'll wait before adding myself to the list until I know what we are going to do, and when...
Until then, big hugs to everybody!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Not sure why I always end up on here so late at night and already been told off by DH for not going to bed so just quick personals...yeah as if I am going to manage that   

bubbles - how did you get on at the clinic yesterday?

scaralooloo - I always hope my AF is late for a reason even though no chance of happening naturally but you never know as Loopy proved so keep positive as even if comes you know treatment will be starting and 5 is a good number    No rest for me on holiday as need to keep up the weight loss but we have a pool at the house so more swimming and less walking planned!

charlie & loub - welcome to the thread and looking forward to getting to know you more   

astral - hope you have the best day ever for your wedding and a relaxing honeymoon and then you can start looking forward to your next best day when you start treatment    Also as the others said basting is not painful and is more like smear so don't worry   

winegum - made me chuckle about your bikinis as I did same thing with swimsuits on my honeymoon but was so busy organising the wedding that didn't realise how bad they were until we got there!! Have bought 2 new ones this time    13 is a good number in our family as Nan's and sister's birthdays so sending you some of that luck. I am from Plymouth originally. Whereabouts in Devon are you? I have paid for extra bag for holiday and could not cope with 15kg so you will be packing much better than me. My DH also takes as much as me although just persuaded him not to take some stuff so even more room for me. Don;t think he figured it out    My dad and brothers who are coming with us are like your DH though so I am in charge of everything. Bit too organised according to them though as they get text and email reminders from me all the time!!! Think I am going to be a month behind you on IVF cycle as planning to start down regging in September so you can tell me all the lovely side effects if you don't mind   

commutergirl - Looks as if you have the same decision as me to make regarding IUI and IVF and think we will be having similar cycles if you would like to share. At the moment planning IUI for July and IVF in September. However we are off to Cape Cod on Saturday and will make final decision while we are away. Liking your baking rota at work too but pleased we don't have one or my diet would be out the window   

honky and trying - good luck for basting tomorrow. sending you both lots of       

beanie - hope your week has improved and you and DH are having chance to relax together     Nearly at the end of your wait now so keep      and hopefully work will keep your mind off what your body is doing   

cat- don't worry about your scan as still really early days yet so plenty of time to repond   

locket83 -good news on the scan and hope you have a big smile   

Hi to anyone I have missed and apologies if some of this does not make sense. Feeling as if I am asleep already but still typing  

AFM -starting to wind down at work for holidays and looking forward to spending lots of tie with my family and few romantic moments with DH as we need it   

Take care all x


----------



## rungirl

Morning All,

Wowow!!! there is just so many of us, its hard to catch up.

Congrat's to the bfp's, and locket for your 7wk scan -   

So sorry for the bfn sending you big hugs. xxxxxxx

I had my baseline scan yesterday and linning to thick to start injections, so back on friday for re-scan.  I've never had this?  usually all fine (as this is our 4th iui) but hey ho!!

Auntie Kerrie - Started 2nd IUI
Bubbles2718 - Moving on to IVF
TKbearlowey - Waiting to start 3rd IUI
Amethyst      - Started stimming IUI#2 6th June  
Sarah1986 – 2nd IUI OTD ?    
Winegum –  IVF Apt 12/07
Beanie_1 - 3rd IUI OTD 13th June    
KGDee - OTD  16th  June      
Lillybee - OTD?                  
Trying - 2nd IUI OTD 26 June  
Honky - 2nd IUI OTD 25th June
Cat - just started 2nd IUI
Astral - Starting 1st IUI 28th July?
Rungirl - Started 4th IUI - OTD??


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

*Rungirl* - I've never had that issue before either, but I would have thought it's a positive thing. I'm no doctor  but wouldn't that mean you had a good healthy period and that all traces of any previous treatments have been washed away  Good luck with scan on Friday, hopefully you can get started over the weekend. 

*Fred* - Still no sign of AF, i don't want to get my hopes up too much but just maybe some miracle might just have happened. But like you say if not at least it means i can get started on next tx. I love swimming and on my holiday last year I managed to loose 2 pounds just because I swam about 60/80 lengths a day it was great 

*Commutergirl *- I know what you mean about trying to juggle things with work, it's really hard isn't it! I think you have to put this first it's too important, I'm sure your collegue will be really understanding. I'm lucky my boss knows and has basically said that I must put this first, my trouble is handing projects over to others I'm not very good at that  must try harder  No holidays at the moment, we're worried that if we have to go down the IVF route then we'll more than likely have to pay for it ourselves as funding isn't looking too hopeful at the moment. So every single penny we earn will have to go towards that. The thing is I need a holiday more than anything at the moment, just not sure how we'll manage finacially! Maybe if AF doesn't turn up I won't need to worry about that  gawd I must stop thinking about that as I'll just end up feeling crushed when it does arrive. 

*Lisa* (formerly known as LOOPY) - It must seem so surreal to you at the moment, I'm so happy for you honey it's such wonderful news. Keep in touch and let us know how you get on 

*Cat1608* - It's still early days so don't panic sweety, our bodies have a strange way of working sometimes and hopefully by your next scan things will have moved on. Good luck honey and keep 

*Sarah1986* - Glad you're straight back on it, best of luck for this cycle and fingers crossed this is your one 

Oh *Locket *what wonderful news, you and DH must have been over the moon seeing your little bean and hearing the heartbeat. I can't imagine what that must have felt like but I can guess it was pretty bloody amazing  I hope everything goes really well for you, keep in touch with us 

*Trying & Honky* - Wishing you both all the luck in the world today, hope you both get winning   and they do a wonderful job  Let us know how you get on 

*Beanie_1* - Hiya honey, thinking of you hope you're ok? I have everything crossed that you get the good news you so deserve this weekend. 

*Kdb* - Lovely to hear from you. Sorry to read about your news, hope you're ok? Hope things get sorted soon honey 

*LouB* -  and welcome. I wish you all the best for this cycle 

*Sparkles* - You give us all hope that maybe it can happen for us too. You must be over the moon. Your scan is the day before my birthday, so not long to go. How exciting for you  Keep in touch and let us know how you get on.

*Tkbearlowey *- Hope you're well? 

*Winegum* - You must be getting excited about your holiday, hope you have a fantastic time 

No news from me ladies, still waiting for AF, day 32 today. I've decided that if it's not here by Friday then I'll test. I don't want to get my hopes up but I also want to believe that maybe just maybe I might be lucky but hard to believe after all this time that it would happen naturally. Stay strong and  that's the FF mantra isn't it 

Big love to you all,
Sarah
xx


----------



## sarah1986

Hi Girls 

I can do propa personals now as im using pc at work n not me iphone - Its great but hard to post AND read other peeps posts! 

Auntie Kerrie - Hello Hun Hope ur ok, loads of    to u ( I can send the lil   `s on a pc lol!)

Winegum –  Babe best of luck wiv ur IVF, please stay in touch I really really    it works for u

Beanie_1 - My lil angel! Always there when i needs advice! Please dont get too down hun, I know its hard but try n keep that    It WILL happen for u babe      

                  
Trying / Honky and Cat lets get some BFP`s on 2nd time IUI`ers!  
Cat -    Follie dance! 

Astral - Best if luck for ur July start hun, the girls on here r sooo fab, dont be scared to ask silly questions - I certainly did lol! 


Sorry to anyone I missed theres so many on here now its hard to keep up! 

Luv to all xxx


----------



## sarah1986

Scaralooloo - Yup fab matra!
Bloomin AF always plays up dont she! But then again maybe not..... Thinking of u hun, dont get major hopes up but no harm in a bit of old PMA, does ya good! 

i think we all dream of that au naturele bfp dont we?!

lots of luv xxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Just a quickie to say thank you for all you wonderful support everyone, it's really nice to share "the secret" and have so many people wish you well.

IUI went very well -- much better than the last one. Although we got stuck behind a broken bus on the way to the hospital (!), everyone was very nice, welcoming and ready for us when we got there. The sample was great, I had no bleeding afterwards (had huge clots last time) and the lovely acupuncturist (whom I see privately but who also works for our NHS clinic) was waiting for me afterwards and warned everyone not to let me go until he saw me. Basically, the NHS working at its very best. I am feeling very relieved but tired (early start ).
*
Honky*, I'll be thinking of you this lunchtime. Hope it all goes really well too. I've been given an OTD of 27 June, so my calculations were a bit off. You must be getting ready -- it's impossible not to get excited, I couldn't really sleep last night (despite a pre-IUI acupuncture session).

*Beanie* and *KGDee*, you are our next two test ladies. Here is to two big fat lines!

Back later.
XXXX


----------



## honky

Hi all,

Just a quick one really before I go home and relax for the evening.

*tryingtryingtrying* - really pleased all went well for you today.    

*Scaralooloo* - lots of positive thoughts for you hun   

*Fred73 + winegum* - Hope you both have a lovely relaxing holiday  

* Locket * - Hope the scan goes well for you 

Positive thoughts and hugs to everyone else, sorry if I have missed you out, it is so hard to keep up to date with all that is happening on here.

AFM - lovely relaxing basting today, no clots afterwards like last time, not as uncomfortable either. Went alone as DH really could not get the time off this time, (came last time). Nurse spent 20 mins after chatting to me, so felt nice and relaxed. Stopped in Sainsburys on way back to work and stocked up with fresh pineapple juice and Brazil nuts! Lets see if they help! relaxing evening tonight I think. 

Take care all and speak soon. Thank you for all your support on here so glad I found you all 

Love Honky xxx

Auntie Kerrie - Started 2nd IUI
Bubbles2718 - Moving on to IVF
TKbearlowey - Waiting to start 3rd IUI
Amethyst - Started stimming IUI#2 6th June 
Sarah1986 - 2nd IUI OTD ? 
Winegum - IVF Apt 12/07
Beanie_1 - 3rd IUI OTD 13th June 
KGDee - OTD 16th June 
Lillybee - OTD? 
Trying - 2nd IUI OTD 26 June 
Honky - 2nd IUI OTD 25th June
Cat - just started 2nd IUI
Astral - Starting 1st IUI 28th July?
Rungirl - Started 4th IUI - OTD??


----------



## amethyst_uk

*Honky* and T*ryingtryingtrying* - I'm really pleased it went well for you both. Fingers crossed for your 2ww's. 

*Beanie_1* and *KGDee* - Thinking of you both. I hope you are both feeling ok. Fingers crossed for you too! 

AFM - nothing to report! Been stimming since Sunday and have first follow-up scan on Friday. Not feeling very positive at the moment, but hopefully seeing some follies will help with that.

laters!

Auntie Kerrie - Started 2nd IUI
Bubbles2718 - Moving on to IVF
TKbearlowey - Waiting to start 3rd IUI
Amethyst - Started 2nd IUI 
Sarah1986 - 2nd IUI OTD ? 
Winegum - IVF Apt 12/07
Beanie_1 - 3rd IUI OTD 13th June 
KGDee - OTD 16th June 
Lillybee - OTD? 
Trying - 2nd IUI OTD 26 June 
Honky - 2nd IUI OTD 25th June
Cat - just started 2nd IUI
Astral - Starting 1st IUI 28th July?
Rungirl - Started 4th IUI - OTD??


----------



## amethyst_uk

Quick question ladies - how much exercise do you all do during the 2ww?  


I love going spinning, but am not sure whether a CV workout is a good or bad thing to be doing.  I didn't do it during my last IUI and I still got a bfn - what do you think


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Amethyst,

I excercised on my last 2 IUI's as was told doing light excercise is actually ok. I went to gym but must admit i didn't overdo it just in case. As you know i had 2 BFN's, though don't think the excercise had anything to do with it. I was too scared to do too much. I will do the same when i have my 3rd next week. Just did what i thought, but that may not be the case for everyone. I also did a lot more walking too.
Am checking into a hotel next week, night before the treatment just so we are soooooooo relaxed, especially DH as he had problems getting a sample last month ' in the room'....
Feel it may give us that extra hope that we did absolutely everything to be as relaxed as poss.Got to be worth doing anything to get a BFP

Good luck aand love

Trace
xxx


----------



## kdb

Hi Amethyst - a quick one re; exercise - you just have to trust your gut but from my reading, experience and talking to a friend who is a personal trainer, spin is one of the most intense classes you can do so should ideally be avoided. I checked my pulse at the end of a class once and it was over 160bpm where my resting heart rate is mid-40s, which gives you an idea of how hard you push yourself.

During tx you want your body to be able to give all its energy and blood flow to the bits it needs to grow follies or to grow a BFP. After insem you don't want to overheat either.

Bottom line for me is that I want to feel like I did everything I could to try and get a BFP - which means erring on the safe side - and even though I found it *very* difficult I was prepared to reduce the intensity and frequency of my exercising during my tx cycles. (Did yoga, pump with lighter weights, walking on treadmill, a little bit of stationary bike, etc.)

Good luck to all the girls currently cycling - sending you lots of babydust, pumpkin power and moonstone magic.... xoxo        ​             

p.s. Thanks CG and Sarah for your kind thoughts... still feeling a bit down about it all, not sure whether the thyroid meds are making me feel better or worse! Anyway, onwards and upwards - right?!! xoxo

p.p.s. Sarah - don't give up on a natural BFP honeybee - I'm sure you've seen as many miracle BFPs on here as I have - it can happen to you too!

p.p.p.s. Winegum - sending you some special gummy hugs ​


----------



## Winegum

Evening girlies 

*Honky*: Glad your basting went well - Are you at Exeter? If so, who did it? I've just had 4 IUIs there. I live in North Devon between Tiverton and Barnstaple. Where are you? Awww - is this your first nephew? I have 2 baby nephews. Being an Auntie is nicer and easier than I expected. I see you go swimming - me too, I love it. Can I just ask you, do you and dh have 3 boys from DIUI already? All the same donor? How old are they? I guess they bode very well for you succeeding again  
*Astral*: I'm sure your IUI won't hurt as much as your HSG - was it due to the tubes going into spasm when the liquid goes in? You'll only be able to do a more natural cycle if the clinic allow them. Due to the lack of conception over so long they may want to go straight to a medicated cycle so they can monitor you properly. It's not just ovulation - your womb lining has got to be right too and the drugs should help with that. I don't think the drug will extend your ovulation, I'm guessing that it will bring on another bleed, then they will stimulate you from day 2 of that bleed with injections, the you will ovulate and be inseminated on day 12 -13 ish depending on your response to the drugs . I think it will put your mind at rest to call the clinic and get a nurse to talk you through everything. Then you will know what to expect.

*Scaralooloo*: Oh yes, I forgot about the books It's the only time we read properly.  I vote for a cheap, quick but relaxing holiday (with new swimwear), _then _start saving for IVF. I really believe in getting your mind and body away from it all, and if you feel like you need it, I encourage you to do it if you feel it will really benefit you  I don't look great either under the lights of the fitting room, but everyone looks great on the beach! I didn't buy a bikini until I was in my thirties  I also tend to take too much - mainly because I want to wear ALL my summer clothes on holiday - I have got better at minimising because I too wear the same thing  I would love to fit you in but I'm guessing, without being rude that you weigh more than 15kgs  What I will do though, is come up to London to give you a real hug...if you "do a Loopy"  I really wouldn't put it past you  Doing anything interesting at work lately?

*Sparkles*: Hang on in there honey - i know it seems like ages but it will come round soon enough!

*Beanie*:       Thinking of you

*LouB*: Welcome to the thread - you are in the right place and I hope you will find this thread as supportive and helpful as I have. I was down-regulated for IUI. I didn't think it was that uncommon, in fact I though it was normal but I guess it just depends on the clinic. I guess the fact that it is all so much more controlled does give you a slightly better chance, but if nothing else, it tells the docs how you might respond to IVF drugs, should you need to go down that route, so it's a good I think.

*kdb*: Missing you  What's up? There you are - I see you've just posted while I was writing! Thanks for my hugs.

*Tallgirl*: You've gone quiet too....

*Tryingx3*: Welocme to the 2ww - glad basting went well and glad you have a cycle buddy or two - it's always nice knowing someone somewhere is at exactly the same stage as you.

*Locket*: Awwww thanks honey  Sooo excited for you! It must have been amazing having your scan - a sure sign of early-pregnancy-head (EPH?) though, next time you'll put your trousers on like a scarf and waltz out in your thong and pumps 

*Cat1608*: really hoping you get to go a full cycle this time 

*Commutergirl*: Loving the "tummies"  That's how you pg ladies shall be known from henceforth whether you like it or not  Hope you are OK.

*Fred*: Looking forward to Sat? You are going further and longer than me so extra luggage is justified  I'm up in North Devon. Would be great if we go onto IVF together! Have a fab time, though I expect you'll be posting at 2345 on Fri pm so may just hear from you again before you leave 

*Rungirl *: Hi, welcome back, hope you're next scan shows you are ready 

*Sarah1986*: Hi honey, hope you are OK.

*Amethyst*: All the best for scan on Fri - hope you have some nice juicy follies. The exercise question always comes up and I would say listen to your body. I only do one swim and one run a week and carried on as normal but took it easy with no swimming for two or three days after basting. Exercise has got to be a good thing if it makes you feel good, but just do whatever you feel like. PS My exercising isn't that high intensity  (didn't really know much about spinning), but kdb is exercise queen (amongst other things  ) and as hse said, gentle is the way to go.

*tk*: Hi honey, hope you are OK.

I'm already panicking about how much catching up I'll have to do and how massive my first post will be - you know how I like to comment on everything  - I'll miss you all and I'll be thinking about you all. I might get to post again before I go, if not., take care everyone and I hope to see at least 1 BFP when I get back, OK?

Big love to you all
WG xxx


----------



## nickym

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=238670.new#new


----------

